# gibtsnichgehtnich - selbstbau und selbsthilfe



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2006)

ich hab mir das so gedacht, da es ja schon ne menge gebastel und selbstgebautes gibt kann man dis doch ab sofort hier rein schreiben

also alles was vorher nich funktioniert, kompatiebel war, generft hat, usw. und nun doch passt


----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2006)

dann fang ich gleich ma an und zeig wie ich mein kurbel-kettenblattproblem geloest habe:

XTR kurbel ohne orign. 3-fachstern:

http://img1.myimg.de/kurbel2f72.jpg

dann ein bmx kettenblatt nehmen und die achsbohrung etwas mit der feile modifizieren:

http://img1.myimg.de/kettenblatt27cd.jpg

beides zusammenfuegen:

http://img1.myimg.de/kurbkblohnering2a3d.jpg

und den verschlussring drauf und den sprengring:

http://img1.myimg.de/kblkurb27f7.jpg

und so sieht das ganze dann am rad aus, wenns nochn bissl poliert wurde 

http://img1.myimg.de/sosiehtsaus28dc.jpg

http://img1.myimg.de/sosiehtsausunten2450.jpg

funktioniert seit zwei jahren ohne murren, kettenlinie passt auch perfekt.
da die frage sicher kommt: ja ich fahre ohne rockring - gelegentliche aufsetzer steckt die kette zu meinem erstaunen aber locker weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2006)

so kann man den rohloffspanner fuer 1/8" ketten fit machen:

http://img1.myimg.de/spannerh2a80.jpg

http://img1.myimg.de/spannerseite289d.jpg

den inneren buegel kann man einfach weglassen, der hat keine spannfunktion, dafuer dann kuerzere schrauben(was schwierig wird) oder mit scheiben ausgleichen. die rollen muessen ein wenig zu seite weichen damit die kette nicht am aeusseren buegel schleift


----------



## roborider (21. Juni 2006)

Was hast du fürne Hinterradnabe?
Muss auch mla Fotos von meinen Kurbeln amchen sind zwar nur LX/XT aber bekommen bald nen gedrehten Rockring im Middleburndesign


----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2006)

white industries ENO
die scheibenaufnahme is wiedermal nur wegen des hochflansches


----------



## florianwagner (25. Juni 2006)

ich hab auch mal was und zwar kann man die ahead kralle ganz leicht ersetzen, einfach n kleines alustäbchen einsetzten und gut is...


----------



## konrad (27. Juni 2006)

was is nu leichter-so'n fitzliges alustäbchen schnitzen oder ne kralle einschlagen....


----------



## florianwagner (27. Juni 2006)

das stäbchen wiegt 2-3gr die kralle ca. 10gr


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Juni 2006)

lol so ein scheiss. Und wie hält des bitte? Die Kralle krallt sich ja bekanntlich fest wie son Dübel in der Wand, aber des Röhrchen ziehts doch nach oben wenn man die Schraube bissl fester anzieht... so fest sitzt des Ding doch nich oder? Ich mein wenn n Klo verstopft is, dann hält des auch nich ewig. Irgendwann rauscht dann wieder alles einwandfrei durch die Keramik durch... von daher...


----------



## GrauerPanther (27. Juni 2006)

Tony M wird euch bestätigen, dasses auch ganz ohne Kralle geht.
Gewicht = Null Gramm
Einstellen allerdings nur mit der Schraubzwinge.


----------



## florianwagner (27. Juni 2006)

ich hab n loch in die gabel gebohrt, das stäbchen ist durchgesteckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (27. Juni 2006)

Achsooo, na des musst natürlich dazuschreiben... Jetz ergibt des ganze auchn Sinn!


----------



## AxLpAc (27. Juni 2006)

ich hab die ganze sache durch nen head-lock gelöst - is zwar n bissl schwerer, hält aber wie sau!!!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Juni 2006)

hehe,

man, sind wir alle kurzsichtig! 

ich habe auch im ersten moment überlegt, was des für ne fummellei sein muß, diese stäbchen in den schaft zu bekommen.


----------



## Kadara (27. Juni 2006)

Also das es auch ganz ohne geht kann ich grade nur bestätigen  .
Habs bei mir grad auch mit schraubzwinge gelöst, aber nur übergangsweise, weil bei mir die Kralle verreckt ist beim reinmachen. Und bevor ich gar ned fahren kann, lieber so  . Aber für gewichtsfetischisten echt zu empfehlen, hält nämlich bombenfest und man spart sogar noch das Gewicht der Schraube und der Ahead Kappe. Nachteil eben Dreck kann rein und man kann wenn man unterwegs ist nicht mal schnell den vorbau lösen.


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (27. Juni 2006)

Ich fahr auch ohne Kralle.
die Kralle is eigentlich nur da um das Steuerspiel zu regulieren.Die Kraft wirkt zum größten Teil nur auf die Vorbauklemmung.

Und die Aktion mit dem Alustäbchen is mal voll behindert.Wenn de gut glück hast verziehst du dir alles weil die Kraftverteilung nich symetrich ist.


----------



## florianwagner (27. Juni 2006)

Berlin-Bikers schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch ohne Kralle.
> die Kralle is eigentlich nur da um das Steuerspiel zu regulieren.Die Kraft wirkt zum größten Teil nur auf die Vorbauklemmung.
> 
> Und die Aktion mit dem Alustäbchen is mal voll behindert.Wenn de gut glück hast verziehst du dir alles weil die Kraftverteilung nich symetrich ist.




nee is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Storm (27. Juni 2006)

So ich hab da mal den Steuersatzt eingepresst mit hilfe eines auseinandergebauten DDR Wagenhebers und Hantelgewichten, einem Kupferrohr und einem Impus habe mich 5 Stunden oder noch länger mit dem Steuersatz gequält das +++++ Ding. Fahrradladen würde das erst in 5 Tagen machen weil der Rahmen nicht aus dem Laden ist naja um 24 uhr hatte ich das fahhrad dann aufgebaut von zirka 13 oder 14 Uhr an.


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

das ding heisst innensechskant oder imbus
und das andere ding ist ein fahrrad 

 ich bin fuer einen rechtschreibthread!


----------



## AxLpAc (27. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> das ding heisst innensechskant oder imbus
> und das andere ding ist ein fahrrad
> 
> ich bin fuer einen rechtschreibthread!




großklappe - das ding heisst inbus und nicht imbus - guck in duden! ich finds geil wie hier alle denken sie wären die tollsten! man man man...


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

shit 
bin heute n bisschen aufgedreht

man kann doch auch so ne "kralle" nehmen:
http://www.vaust.com/catalog/woodma....html?osCsid=f9f99c3354cb7fccee72708a51ba6f21
und die dann nach dem festziehen wieder entfernen
bleibt halt die nichteinstellbarkeit unterwegs, aber es geht ja um trialbikes nich um tourenraeder


----------



## robs (28. Juni 2006)

Steuersatz reindrücken geht auch wunderbar am Schraubstock mit Holz untergelegt. Brauch man 4 Hände für aber es geht gut.


----------



## Spezialistz (28. Juni 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Steuersatz reindrücken geht auch wunderbar am Schraubstock mit Holz untergelegt. Brauch man 4 Hände für aber es geht gut.



oder 15min und gummihammer..


----------



## soma (28. Juni 2006)

Oder ne Gewindestange, zwei >53mm Durchmesser U-Scheiben, eine selbstsichernde und eine normale Mutter. Dann aufpassen, dass die Lager nicht verkannten und festziehen. Fertig.

Alternativ kann man statt der U-Scheiben auch zwei Holzklötze nehmen, in denen man je ein Loch mit dem Durchmesser der Gewindestange bohrt. Vielleicht ist es sogar sanfter zum Lagermaterial (je nachdem, was für Holz man nimmt).


----------



## GrauerPanther (30. Juni 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Tony M wird euch bestätigen, dasses auch ganz ohne Kralle geht.
> Gewicht = Null Gramm
> Einstellen allerdings nur mit der Schraubzwinge.



Sorry, ich meinte Jim Space.


----------



## robs (30. Juni 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Tony M wird euch bestätigen, dasses auch ganz ohne Kralle geht.
> Gewicht = Null Gramm
> Einstellen allerdings nur mit der Schraubzwinge.



Oder mit dieser simplen Klemmeinrichtung statt Kralle:






Wenn man den Vorbau angezogen hat, kann man sie lösen und rausnehmen. Aber wozu? Ne Kappe braucht man schon, sonst handelt man sich den Dreck ein...   halte ich nicht für schlau, so wie diese Monty-Kappen mit aussparungen...   man kann es ja auch übertreiben


----------



## Spezialistz (30. Juni 2006)

das gibts aber auch in schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juli 2006)

Irgendjemand in the house der mir einen Rockring drehen/fräsen/was auch immer/ kann?
Natürlich nicht zum Nulltarif


----------



## kingspohla (4. Juli 2006)

guck mal ins andere forum.....


----------



## florianwagner (4. Juli 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendjemand in the house der mir einen Rockring drehen/fräsen/was auch immer/ kann?
> Natürlich nicht zum Nulltarif



ja mannn....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juli 2006)

@florian
hat sich warcheinlich schon erledigt. Falls nicht meld ich mich mal bei dir


----------



## alien1976 (11. Juli 2006)

FÃ¼r alle dene die abgebrochen Schaltaugen auf die  "Eier, wir brauen Eier " gehen. Und nicht stÃ¤ndig 30â¬ oder was weis ich ausgeben wollen.

Ich hab mir fÃ¼r des CZAR Ivan nen neues selbst zurechtgeschnitzt.
4mm Stahlblech.
Das alte drauf legen-ringsrum anritzen-Grob aussÃ¤gen_dann grob mit der Flex zurechtschleifen-die Endanpassung mit dem Rahmen zusammen mit ner Feile-Dann noch das M10x1 Gewinde rein und Klarlakieren_fertig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alien1976 (11. Juli 2006)

Un nun noch der schon öft erfragte Unterrohrschutz. 
Aus nen V2a Stahlrohr (nicht rostent) das Längs durchgesägt wird (ergibt 2 Unterrohrschütze)
Dann auf Länge kürzen_die Ecken abrunden_und eventuell den Radius ans Unterrohr im Schraubstock anpassen. Das ganze geht recht fix mit ner Flex.
Fixiert habe ich den Unterrohrschutz am Rahmen mit doppelseitigen Schaumstoffklebeband. Das hält wie Sau. 
Wo sonst der Rahmen ne riesen Delle hätte , hat der V2a 2mm Blech Unterrohrschutz grad mal nen Kratzer.

Die Schläge werden auf die Fläche verteilt und nix passiert.

Gewicht des ganzen 109g.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MajorScar (11. Juli 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle dene die abgebrochen Schaltaugen auf die  "Eier, wir brauen Eier " gehen. Und nicht ständig 30 oder was weis ich ausgeben wollen.
> 
> Ich hab mir für des CZAR Ivan nen neues selbst zurechtgeschnitzt.
> 4mm Stahlblech.



4mm Stahlblech gibt nicht mehr nach, das stimmt.

Ich hätt jetzt aber Angst um meine Ausfallende, weil irgendwo muss ja die Energie hin.


----------



## florianwagner (1. August 2006)

hi, 
ich hab auch mal wieder was gebastelt, und zwar nen unterrohrschutz aus carbon. der isah hat den ersten prototypen getestet und war sehr zufrieden damit. das ganze teil ist etwa 30cm lang und wiegt um die 60-70gr.





und noch mal n rohr, die kann ich in jeglichem durchmesser herstellen. die länge hab ich noch nicht so raus, aber für nabentunig wirds schon reichen, mehr dazu in den nächsten tagen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. August 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> FÃ¼r alle dene die abgebrochen Schaltaugen auf die  "Eier, wir brauen Eier " gehen. Und nicht stÃ¤ndig 30â¬ oder was weis ich ausgeben wollen.
> 
> Ich hab mir fÃ¼r des CZAR Ivan nen neues selbst zurechtgeschnitzt.
> 4mm Stahlblech.
> Das alte drauf legen-ringsrum anritzen-Grob aussÃ¤gen_dann grob mit der Flex zurechtschleifen-die Endanpassung mit dem Rahmen zusammen mit ner Feile-Dann noch das M10x1 Gewinde rein und Klarlakieren_fertig



ist das sicher ein m10 gewinde? hab bei meinem schaltauge fÃ¼r den kettenspanner nÃ¤hmlich extra ne schraube mit speziellen gewinnde gedreht...
das war definitiv kein metrisches gewinde, ich glaube es war ein zoll gewinde!
kann micha ber auch irren, nur das man sonst nichts mit nem schaltwerk anfangen kÃ¶nnte!
mfg und gute nacht
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (1. August 2006)

das ist schon ein metrisches gewinde in schaltaugen = M10 !?!

ich schau morgen mal nach, bin mir aber eigentlich sicher...

bei deinem monty sieht das so aus als waere der spanner auf den nabenachse mitbefestigt?? wie haste das geloest, wenns so ist?

mfg stefan


----------



## alien1976 (2. August 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> ist das sicher ein m10 gewinde? hab bei meinem schaltauge für den kettenspanner nähmlich extra ne schraube mit speziellen gewinnde gedreht...
> das war definitiv kein metrisches gewinde, ich glaube es war ein zoll gewinde!
> kann micha ber auch irren, nur das man sonst nichts mit nem schaltwerk anfangen könnte!
> mfg und gute nacht
> flo


 Devinitiv  100% ig Metrisches Feingewinde M10 x 1 wobei die 1 Bedeutet 1mm Steigung pro Gewindegang.
 Das M heist ja Metrisch und über all wo ne Extra Zahl hinten dran steht also X ... ist es ein Feingewinde. Ansonsten ein Metrisches Regelgewinde.


----------



## TheBASStian (2. August 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle dene die abgebrochen Schaltaugen auf die  "Eier, wir brauen Eier " gehen. Und nicht ständig 30 oder was weis ich ausgeben wollen.
> 
> Ich hab mir für des CZAR Ivan nen neues selbst zurechtgeschnitzt.
> 4mm Stahlblech.
> ...




Bescheuerte Idee, René. Damit schrottest du deinen Rahmen. Ist schon oft genug passiert. Man sollte sich ab und zu an den Zweck der labilen Eigenschaft eines Schaltauges erinnern. Bastel dir das gleiche aus Alu, es darf allerhöchstens so stabil sein wie das Original!


----------



## TheBASStian (2. August 2006)

...Ist eigentlich ne coole Geschäftsidee. Wenn ich wo arbeiten würde, wo ne CNC Fräse rumsteht, würde ich Schaltaugen verticken. Mini Aufwand, braucht jeder.


----------



## TheBASStian (2. August 2006)

Aber um auch mal was Konstruktives vom Stapel zu lassen:
Wenn das nächste Mal eure teuren TryAll Schuhe Verschleisserscheinungen an der Sohle erkennen lassen, besorgt euch im Baumarkt Sohlen und klebt die drunter.
Alle 6 Monate zu erneuern.
Am besten, wenn schon die markanten vertiefungen in der Sohle vorhanden sind. =Mehr Halt auf den Pedalen.


----------



## alien1976 (2. August 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Bescheuerte Idee, René. Damit schrottest du deinen Rahmen. Ist schon oft genug passiert. Man sollte sich ab und zu an den Zweck der labilen Eigenschaft eines Schaltauges erinnern. Bastel dir das gleiche aus Alu, es darf allerhöchstens so stabil sein wie das Original!




Habs mir bis jetz nie drangebaut und habe es auch net mer nötig Schau einfach mal meine neuste Kreation
"wohl der kleinste ketten Spanner der Welt " Thread Beitrag 28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (5. August 2006)

an alle die echo naben fahren...





kaputte schaltaugen gibts damit nicht mehr, einfach weil man das schaltauge nicht mehr braucht...


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. August 2006)

was wiegt dein Rad eigentlich, Florian?


----------



## florianwagner (5. August 2006)

im moment wiegts 10,2kg. ich krieg demnächst noch neue schläuche und das hinterrad muss ich noch einspeichen, aber es dürfte dann knapp 10kg haben.

übrigens kann man die löcher der tryall felge auf 30mm aufbohren, sieht dann der echo felge ziemlich ähnlich...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. August 2006)

Du bist echt krass drauf!


----------



## kingspohla (6. August 2006)

@florian:nich das dir die karre irgendwann auseinanderfällt.......

gruß...


----------



## florianwagner (6. August 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:
			
		

> @florian:nich das dir die karre irgendwann auseinanderfällt.......
> 
> gruß...




hä wieso sollte die denn so was machen???


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2006)

@florianwagner
erstmal einen
dann wuerde ich gerne wissen, wie du den spanner an der achse befestigt hast?
gut aussehen tuts auf jeden!


----------



## kingspohla (6. August 2006)

@florian:naja ich denk nur an deine bearbeiteten kurbeln......dann denk ich an cryos kurbel die einfach ma so abgebrochen is......

hab doch nur angst um dich

gruß.........


----------



## florianwagner (6. August 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @florianwagner
> erstmal einen
> dann wuerde ich gerne wissen, wie du den spanner an der achse befestigt hast?
> gut aussehen tuts auf jeden!



an der nabe sind aussen spacer ringe dran, da hab ich das teil einfach draufgeflochten und fest werden lassen.

@kingspohla

keine angst, bei mir bricht komischerweise viel weniger ab als bei anderen leuten, weis auch nicht warum. entweder bin ich so schmächtig oder ich fahr so "gepflegt".


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2006)

an der kurbel? 
ich meinte an der achse der echo nabe
haste evtl. nochn bild von der seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (6. August 2006)

sorry verschrieben


----------



## fahrbereit (7. August 2006)

ah jetzt, was ein wort ausmacht 

bin gespannt wie diese methode funktionieren wird.


----------



## speedy_j (14. August 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> an der nabe sind aussen spacer ringe dran, da hab ich das teil einfach draufgeflochten und fest werden lassen.




hi florian,

übermorgen kommt mein neues laufrad von echo.
deinen kettenspannervariante finde ich super, nur hab ich immer noch nicht genau verstanden, wie du es angestellt hast.

ist das alles carbon oder ähnliches?
wenn ja, hält sowas wirklich?

ich habe mir nun folgendes überlegt. 
variante 1
loch mit gewinde in den spacer, gewindestange drauf und kontern, am anderen ende ein loch bohren, wo die schraube fürs röllchen rein passt. (irgendwie unschick und aus stahl, würde aber den zweck erfüllen)

variante 2
fräßteil aus alu fertigen, was man auf den spacer klemmen kann und am anderne ende das röllchen montieren. wenn es sich bewährt, das ganze cnc-fertigen lassen und nochmals gewicht optimieren.

was hälst denn von der idee?


----------



## florianwagner (15. August 2006)

hi, der spanner ist aus carbonrovings geflochten und direkt auf dem spacer ausgehärtet. das heißt, dass man erst die kette spannen muss (indem man den spanner hochdrückt) und dann die schraube für die nabe anzieht.
ich weiß noch nicht, ob das ganze funktioniert, kann sein dass sich das ganze auch immer wieder lockert.

zu deiner zweiten variante.
wenn das mit dem frästeil klappt könntest du doch den spacer gleich weglassen und das teil auf die achse klemmen. 
ach ja, wo willste denn das cnc teil machen lassen?


----------



## dane08 (16. August 2006)

nochmal zu  schonern fürs bike ich hab einfach  ein dünnes regenrinnenrohr gekauft mir die teile rausgeschnitten und zurechtgebogen mit hilfe einer kerze. sitzten dann wie angegossen
geschützt hab ich einmal das unterrohr beide kettenstrebn die seiten der vordergabel
es gibt auch sone art gibsbinden (hatte ich bis vor kurzem um) aber eher so aus plastig sieht aus wie eine normaale binde(bischen gelb) die tut man in warmes wasser danach is die ne zeitlang formbar .ist saustabil und bezwingt selbst das gebogenste rohr(gibts in der apotheke)
. 
ich hab das 221 pro 06 (serienzustand) gibt es da irgendwelch nützlichen selbstbauten?oder sachen die ich ändern sollte? (meine aber nicht neue parts kaufen)


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hi, der spanner ist aus carbonrovings geflochten und direkt auf dem spacer ausgehärtet. das heißt, dass man erst die kette spannen muss (indem man den spanner hochdrückt) und dann die schraube für die nabe anzieht.
> ich weiß noch nicht, ob das ganze funktioniert, kann sein dass sich das ganze auch immer wieder lockert.
> 
> zu deiner zweiten variante.
> ...




hab die nabe jetzt vor mir. den spacer auszubauen und den neuen spanner gleich direkt drauf machen geht nicht, da ich auf der linken seite eine drehmomentabstützung an der achse mit habe. 
werde morgen mir also etwas fräsen lassen. das ich auf den spacer aufklemmen kann. das heisst dann, laufrad rein, festschrauben, kette mit kettenspanner auf richtige spannung bringen und dann fest ziehen.
damit sich die spacer nicht verdrehen können wäre es vielleicht angebracht, diese am ende anzuschneiden, damit sie sich im alu vom ausfallende "verhaken" könne. wird schon irgendwie klappen.

bei mir in der firma geben wir fast alle aufträge für mechanische teile an eine externe firma. die könne sowas. da kann man so ein teil auch mal machen lassen, ohne, das die dafür viel geld haben wollen.


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2006)

so, erster prototyp ist fertig. sollte es sich bewären, dann wird das ganze schlanker, leichter und schöner gemacht.


----------



## florianwagner (18. August 2006)

gute sache, sieht halt noch extrem massiv aus, könnte man bestimmt um die hälfte an material reduzieren. z.b. klemmung nur mit einer schraube, usw.


----------



## dane08 (19. August 2006)

kennt jemand von euch einen disk schutz (für hinten) oder hat eine gute idee für den selbstbau?
als info: für ein 221 pro 06


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (22. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> so, erster prototyp ist fertig. sollte es sich bewären, dann wird das ganze schlanker, leichter und schöner gemacht.




Ja siht net schlecht aus nur halt zu Massiv und des mit der einseitigen Klemmung reicht denke voll aus.
Den Spacer aber anzuschneiden halte ich für überflüssig da der ja durch die Radschrauben gehalten wird.  Wenn der sich verdrehen würde dann würde das Hinterrad auch gleich rausfallen . Also teste des erst mal ohne anschneiden ne weile.

Ist eigentlich ne geile Idee da du bein rad festschrauben gleich die Kettenspannung einstellen kannst. Bein Ausbauen kann man den Spanner immer dran lassen an der Achse.


----------



## speedy_j (30. August 2006)

ich mal wieder.

mein spanner funktioniert noch nicht so toll. entweder längt sich die kette gerade extrem oder der spanner rutscht. konnte heut aber nicht ausmachen, ob es der spacer ist oder der spanner darauf.

hab nun folgende möglichkeiten, den schlitz vom spacer auf flucht mit dem vom spanner bringen oder mir den spanner noch einmal aus einen anderem alu fertigen lassen. momentan ist es nur eine legierung, die wir auch auf arbeit verwenden. müsste ich erfragen, was da so eingestzt wird.

@florian
was macht denn dein spanner? schon eingebaut und getestet?


----------



## florianwagner (31. August 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> @florian
> was macht denn dein spanner? schon eingebaut und getestet?



tja leider ist zwischen nabe und rahmen zu wenig platz für den spanner, ich bin jetzt wieder auf meinen alten spanner umgestiegen.


----------



## speedy_j (31. August 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> tja leider ist zwischen nabe und rahmen zu wenig platz für den spanner, ich bin jetzt wieder auf meinen alten spanner umgestiegen.



das problem hatte ich auch. hab dan die aluplatte angeschrägt um platzt zu schaffen. versuche es heut noch einmal zu fotografieren. leider ist meine kette auch recht lang, so das ich den spanner nicht nach oben spannen kann. (wäre aber möglich) 
mittlerweile hab ich auch mal die alu-bezeichnung heraus gefunden. werde das mal mit einem 7075 alu vergleichen. 

deine idee, den spacer zu entfernen und den spanner direckt drauf zu setzen, werde ich nächste woche auch noch einmal verfolgen. man muss den spacer dann halt zerschneiden und wieder so einsetzen, dass das maß passt.


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> deine idee, den spacer zu entfernen und den spanner direckt drauf zu setzen, werde ich nächste woche auch noch einmal verfolgen. man muss den spacer dann halt zerschneiden und wieder so einsetzen, dass das maß passt.




es funktioniert nicht.  
der spanner verdreht sich trotzdem ein wenig und die kette sitzt nicht mehr stramm bzw. fällt schon nach wenigen minuten runter. habe jetzt auch erst mal wieder meinen alten spanner verbaut. wenn ich mal wieder daheim bin, dann überlege ich mir vielleicht noch einen zweiteiligen spanner, den man mit einer feder spannen kann. ähnlich dem von alien1976.


----------



## alien1976 (6. September 2006)

speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> es funktioniert nicht.
> der spanner verdreht sich trotzdem ein wenig und die kette sitzt nicht mehr stramm bzw. fällt schon nach wenigen minuten runter. habe jetzt auch erst mal wieder meinen alten spanner verbaut. wenn ich mal wieder daheim bin, dann überlege ich mir vielleicht noch einen zweiteiligen spanner, den man mit einer feder spannen kann. ähnlich dem von alien1976.



Genau!! Also ich bin mit meinem Konstruckt vollstens zufrieden der Läuft und läuft und.. Die Spannung passt auch. Und die Rolle Schnurrt wie´n Kätzchen.

Hab jetz auch schon Anfragen im Umkreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetz auch schon Anfragen im Umkreis.



ich hab chinesische vorfahren. ich kopiere einfach.  

ich werd aber trotzdem versuchen das ganze an der achse zu befestigen. damit wäre es dann aus dem gröbsten, wegen einem aufprall raus. wird allerdings nicht vor oktober.


----------



## alien1976 (7. September 2006)

ich hab chinesische vorfahren. ich kopiere einfach.  
Ne bist nen Ossi und die haben nu ma Talent zum Improvisieren. Gelle!!!!!!

Fui Sposs nur Zua!!!


----------



## florianwagner (27. Oktober 2006)

hab auch mal wieder was gebaut und zwar nen rockring aus alu-lexan.
wiegt schmächtige 33gr und macht beim aufsetzen die mauer nicht kaputt. damit dürfte jedem hassmenschen der wind aus den segeln genommen werden (ihr macht alles kaputt mit euren scheiß rädern).


----------



## alien1976 (27. Oktober 2006)

Abba de Refen hinterlassen schwarze Spuren jajajaj. Die bösen Rowdies de Jujend von heute nene!!
det haste doch mehr aus lange weile gebastelt. Ich kenn das manchmal muss ma einfach.


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Oktober 2006)

@ Flo,

wie hast du den an dem Aluring befestigt? Und schneid dir mal die Fingernägel 

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (29. Oktober 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ Flo,
> 
> wie hast du den an dem Aluring befestigt? Und schneid dir mal die Fingernägel
> 
> MFG



  mit uhu endfest 300, leider ist der nicht so endfest wies behauptet wird, die beiden teile sind schon wieder getrennt. vielleicht überlege ich mir noch was zum verschrauben oder so...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Oktober 2006)

war das nicht irgendwie klar das das nicht hält wenn man da drauf landet?


----------



## soma (1. November 2006)

Uhu^^ Wie geil....
Warum baust du das Ding nicht komplett aus dem AluLexan? Also, aus einem Stück??


----------



## florianwagner (1. November 2006)

der ring ist aus alu(metall) der rest aus lexan(plastik) weil die stelle wo die kurbel  auf dem rockring drückt sonst das plastik zerquetschen würde und zu dem uhu endfest... 
das is nicht zu vergleichen mit dem normalen uhu dens im schreibwarenladen gibt. das ist ein zweikomponentenkleber der eigentlich bisschen was aushällt. ich hab damit z.b. die carbonhülse an meiner hr-nabe geklebt und die hält immer noch. das problem ist warscheinlich, dass der nicht metall mit lexan verklebt. vielleicht überleg ich mir noch mal ne verschraubung für das teil, mal schaun.


----------



## robs (1. November 2006)

Würde auch Sinn machen damit du gelegentlich den Lexan-Anteil austauschen kannst wenn er "verbraucht" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (1. November 2006)

ja mal schauen, war eh nur so ne art restteile verwertung (die tage werden kürzer)...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Dezember 2006)

TPA Rädchen selbergemacht. Bringt an sich net viel hatte aber Langweile  .
Kostet bei Trialmarkt glaube 7,50 was ich net verstehn kann. Das Teil hat auf der CNC Maschine ne Fertigungszeit von nicht mal einer Minute


----------



## V!RUS (2. Dezember 2006)

Sieht fein aus.  

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem, vielleicht können mir hier die Experten helfen. 

Also ich bin mal auf die Idee gekommen, mein Rad zu lackieren. Und zwar hab ich hier meinen Rahmen stehen, der sollte eigentlich schwarz (matt) werden. 

Gestern sah der eigentlich noch ganz gut aus. Heute wollte ich noch paar blasse Stellen übersprühen und da fing dann die Farbe an sich zu wellen und abzuheben, auch die alten Schichten. Das aber auch nur an den Stellen, wo ich übergesprüht hab. Ich hab etwas die kaputten Schichten abgemacht und neu übersprüht, aber das wird wohl nicht besser, blättert halt immer weiter ab. 

Also ich kenn mich mit sowas kaum aus. 

Noch paar Fakten:
Rahmen war normal Alu und gebürstet, allerdings nicht vorher abgeschmiergelt oder so. 
Hab keine Grundierung verwendet (hab es vorher an anderen Teilen ausprobiert, da ging es meiner Meinung nach).
Der Lack war seidenmatt Sprühlack für außen und innen, schnell trocknend. 

Wäre für Tips sehr dankbar.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Dezember 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Sieht fein aus.
> 
> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem, vielleicht können mir hier die Experten helfen.
> 
> ...



Das liegt daran das Alu so eine hohe Oberflächenspannung hat und die Baumarktlacke darauf nur sehr schwierig halten bzw. garnicht. Auch die Grundierung nütz da nicht viel. Die Lackiereien haben dafür ihre spezielen Lackmischungen. Wenn du es wirklich ordentlich haben will dann lass das lieber vom Fachmann machen oder halt glei Pulverbeschichten lassen. Anderes Beispiel is Titan das kann man garnet Lackieren weil die Oberflächenspannung dort noch höher ist.


----------



## jockie (2. Dezember 2006)

Die besten Ergebnisse beim Selberlackieren hatte ich folgendermaßen...aber hält dann natürlich auch nur ein paar Monate gut:

 Klarlackschicht auf originalem silbernen Rahmen chemisch entfernen (Abbeizer oder industrielle Entlacker (Methylenchlorid))
 Mit feinem Schleifpapier alles ein wenig anrauen
 Rahmen in 'nem nicht zugigen, staubarmen, warmen Raum aufhängen
 Unsinnige Stellen abdecken:
 Karton oder Papier von innen ins Steuerrohr
 Altes Innenlager ins Tretlagergehäuse einschrauben
 Schrauben ein Stück in die (Bremssockel-)Gewinde reindrehen

 Mit Bremsenreiniger alles von oben nach unten sprühend entfetten
 1 deckende Schicht graue Sprühgrundierung drauf
 Grundierung nach 24h minimal anschleifen
 1-3 dünne Schichten des farbigen Sprühlacks drauf bis das Grau ordentlich gedeckt ist
 3-x Schichten Klarlack drüber

Immer schön lange trocknen lassen (12-24h) und nur nicht zu schnell wieder überlackieren; lieber nochmal 'ne Lackschicht drüber als 'ne Rotznase provozieren. Gleich nach jeder weiteren Lackschicht noch im Nasszustand ganz vorsichtig die Blendstopfen/Innenlager/Schrauben ausdrehen damit der Lack, den die abbekommen haben sich nicht mit dem Lack am Rahmen verbindet.


----------



## V!RUS (2. Dezember 2006)

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten. 

Ich glaube ich versuche dann mal, morgen die Stellen großzügig abzuschmiergeln und dann neu den Lack vorsichtig auftragen. 

Wenn es absolut nichts wird, muss ich wohl mal jemanden fragen, ob er das machen kann.


----------



## Schevron (4. Dezember 2006)

also:
hab genau die gleiche Farbe gesprüht, also Schwarz matt.

Du mußt erst mal schleifen. alle lackreste runter, mit nem feinen schleifpapier drüber, dann den schleifstaub gründlich runter. dh der ramen muß leicht rauh und frei von jeglichen rückständen sein (fett, staub usw)
dann eine Grundierung bzw. Haftvermittler drauf. is bei alu sehr empfehlenswert. dünn aber überall auftragen
das gut trocknen lassen. ev mit einem ganz feinen schleifpapier da nochmal drüber gehen um es anzurauhen.
dann schwarz drübersprühen. auch hier, dünn auftragen. wenns nötig ist trocknen lassen und nochmal nachsprühen.

Hält prima, außer halt dann wenns mal auf stein oder ähnliches fällt =)
blasen gibts auch keine und abblättern tuts auch net.


Als Tipp: es gibt so schleifpads. is wie ein spühllappen von der dicke. da tut man sich einfach mit als mit schleifpapier


----------



## C00L_MAN (4. Dezember 2006)

Mein Kettenspanner =)))
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/58614


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Dezember 2006)

Macht einen robusten Eindruck. 
Gibts schon Erfahrungsbereichte? Scheint ja richtig benutzt zu werden das Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (4. Dezember 2006)

@fahrbereit
ja. schon 3 Monaten und gar kein Problem


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Dezember 2006)

hab ein dickes problem vllt kann mir ja hier in diesem thread geholfen werden:mir is heute Waten der hs 33 eines der 4 gewinde komplett und unwiderbringlich durchgenudelt nich an der gabel sondern am rahmen selbst.jetzt fahre ich momentan nur noch mit einer befestigungschaube und bin damit überhaupt nicht glücklich.bitte helft mir,der is doch noch sooo jung 

MfG Martin


----------



## jockie (29. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> hab ein dickes problem vllt kann mir ja hier in diesem thread geholfen werden:mir is heute Waten der hs 33 eines der 4 gewinde komplett und unwiderbringlich durchgenudelt nich an der gabel sondern am rahmen selbst.jetzt fahre ich momentan nur noch mit einer befestigungschaube und bin damit überhaupt nicht glücklich.bitte helft mir,der is doch noch sooo jung


10x durchgenudeltes Thema. Benutz mal die SuFu!
Entweder reicht das Material rund ums Gewinde noch, um ein 1-2mm größeres Gewinde reinzuschneiden, oder halt HeliCoil-Einsätze reinmachen lassen! Bei beidem sollten dir die allermeisten Metallbetriebe behilflich sein können.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Dezember 2006)

ok danke sry wegen der SuFu aber war grade ein bisschen durcheinander


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Januar 2007)

motiv-shirts einfach und billig selbermachen?
einfarbiges bild ausdrucken, auschneiden, negativ als schablone mit teppichklebeband aufs shirt kleben und mit wasserfester wandfarbe ausmalen und richtig in den stoff einarbeiten.
habs noch nicht gewaschen aber macht im moment noch nen besseren eindruck als die meisten t-shirt bügelfolien!!!


----------



## Benjy (2. Januar 2007)

nicht schlecht... sieht wirklich nice aus... wenn dus mal gewaschen hast, wärs nett wenn dazu auch noch nen bericht abgeben würdest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Januar 2007)

jo, werd jetz auch nochmal nen durchgang mit textilfarbe machen, das müsste noch besser gehn


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Januar 2007)

Mein neuer Selfmade RR


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (2. Januar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Mein neuer Selfmade RR



schick schick


----------



## robs (2. Januar 2007)

Ja, sehr schön geworden! Schlicht und funktionell.


----------



## -saiko- (2. Januar 2007)

Sieht wirklich super aus...


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Mein neuer Selfmade RR



kostet?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Januar 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> kostet?



Danke für die Blumen Leute  Wollte halt ne Mischung aus Middleburn  und Tensile RR und er sollte so dick wie der 74Kings RR sein aber weniger wiegen Es sind zum Schluss 70g rausgekommen bei 10mm Breite  

@Ecols

Sorry ist leider keine Serie geplant weil das Teil auf der konventionellen Drehbank gemacht ist. Hatte das harte Alu net als Rundmaterial sondern nur eckig und musste es erst rund machen was scho bißl Arbeit ist und deshalb leider keine Serie


----------



## V!RUS (2. Januar 2007)

Irgendwie geile Teile, die du da immer zimmerst.  

macht auch einen robusten Eindruck, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fabi (3. Januar 2007)

Ey, Du hast mein Design geklaut...
Du kannst noch ein paar mehr Löcher rein machen. Und 6mm Breite reichen auch aus.


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Januar 2007)

wandfarbe von meinem letzten shirt hat auch die erste wäsche wunderbar überstanden, nur is die so hart und man kann die nich gleichmäsig auftragen.
hab also hier bei dem pulli mal textilfarbe für dunklen stoff genommen, sehr flauschig aber noch nich gewaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (9. Januar 2007)

Tach kollechen... hab hier mal ein tool gefertigt um von chris king naben den freilauf zerlegen zu können!
hält 100% --- funktioniert 100% und steht zum verkauf. da ich gleich eine kleine serie gefertigt habe    
also werft mal ein auge drauf wer so etwas denkt benötigen zu können. die jungs aus dd und schwerin sind da sicher nicht die einzigsten mit ihren teuren top naben...   















ps: nein größer gingen die bilder leider nicht...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo....   hier mal wieder ein kleines selbstbau part! ein kettenspanner von der funktion 
und optik angelehnt an den RENNEN kettenspanner. Weil ich diesen einfach von 
seiner art und funktionalität am genialsten finde!


----------



## ecols (10. Januar 2007)

verdammt! ich will auch ne Fräse!


----------



## misanthropia (10. Januar 2007)

also du bist definitiv kein Gewichtsfetischist  
aber ist sehr schick geworden. Wenn ich den vergleiche mit meinem aus einem ST37 blech gesägt und gefeilten rostigen Teil vergleiche...
hat manl jemand ne fräse? Drehbank wär auch ganz geil. Vielleicht auch noch nen klainwüchsigen der mir auch Passungen drehen kann? den würde ich dann einfach immer im keller einsperren und rauslassen wenn ich ihn bräuchte. Ich fütter den auch und bin ganz lieb zu ihm. Einmal Pro woche darf er dann aus dem keller raus...


----------



## ecols (10. Januar 2007)

kettenstrebe des A2 um 0,4 mm ausgefeilt.. 
Übersetzung: 18:14
Kette: KHE etwas gelängt.. mit ner neuen brauch ich den spanner und ein glied mehr.. ab nem Monat gehts dann so..

Spannung: der Wahnsinn.


----------



## jockie (10. Januar 2007)

Keine große Neuerfindung, aber vielleicht kennt's jemand noch nicht:

Statt Kralleneinschläger zu kaufen oder die Ahead-Kralle schepp mit Schraube und Nagel einzuschlagen kann man sie auch reinziehen.

Man nehme eine M6-Gewindestange mit ausreichend Länge und schiebe sie von unten in den Gabelschaft. Obendrauf dann die Ahead-Kralle oder eben ins Gewinde der schon im Gabelschaft befindlichen Kralle einschrauben wenn man nur den Gabelschaft kürzen will und die Kralle dafür tiefer muss. Die Gewindestange kontert man von oben mit ein paar kleinen Muttern gegen die Kralle. Unten schiebt man als erstes ein paar große Beilagscheiben drauf, die sich an der Gabelkrone abstützen können, evtl. noch ein Stückchen Karton zwischen Gabelkrone und Beilagscheiben. Die vielen folgenden kleinen Beilagscheiben dienen dazu, dass die Kralle _gerader_ eingezogen wird. Unten noch 'ne Mutter drauf und dann fein mi'm Ringschlüssel die Mutter drehen...et voilà...langsam aber sicher und mit wenig Kraftaufwand zieht sich die Kralle gerade in den Gabelschaft.

Klick:







Der Gabelschaft lässt sich prima mit 'nem guten Rohrschneider kürzen - taugt übrigens auch prima für Lenkerkürzung. Der speed cutter von Syntace tut seinen Dienst tadellos und der Gabelschaft ist sauber, gerade und gratarm abgelängt. Wer doch 'nen Grat hat, der kriegt den leicht mit dem integrierten Entgrater weg.
Allerdings ist mir die Tage im Baumarkt Bauhaus ein Rohrabschneider ins Auge gesprungen, der deutlich billiger und scheinbar baugleich ist; bei geringerem Preis. Könnte mich irren, aber ich meine, der im Bauhaus ginge sogar noch für größere Durchmesser als der Syntace speed cutter.


----------



## florianwagner (10. Januar 2007)

klar kannste dir nen rohrschneider ausm baumarkt holen, die machen auch nichts anderes als die von syntace. kostenpunkt ca.10â¬


----------



## konrad (11. Januar 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


>



tja,das is dann wohl meiner! 
danke alex,für diese hervorragende arbeit! 
sobald er dran ist,gibts bilder.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (11. Januar 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> also du bist definitiv kein Gewichtsfetischist




naja der herr konrad wollt es einen tick stabiler haben. also ist er in der breite 1mm stärker als ein rennen spanner. man könnte natürlich noch aussparungen einbringen oder ihn schlanker fräsen aber die 14g mehr gewicht als ein rennen spanner nimmt man doch bei self made gern in kauf.
hier mal noch ein beispiel mit anderem fräsbild! (wenns gewollt wird gibts die teile auch sandgestrahlt) falls nachfrage an solchen spannern besteht fertige ich auch noch ein paar. einfach pm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> naja der herr konrad wollt es einen tick stabiler haben. also ist er in der breite 1mm stärker als ein rennen spanner. man könnte natürlich noch aussparungen einbringen oder ihn schlanker fräsen aber die 14g mehr gewicht als ein rennen spanner nimmt man doch bei self made gern in kauf.
> hier mal noch ein beispiel mit anderem fräsbild! (wenns gewollt wird gibts die teile auch sandgestrahlt) falls nachfrage an solchen spannern besteht fertige ich auch noch ein paar. einfach pm...



fertigst du die rolle auch selber oder müsste man die sich selber besorgen?


----------



## Schevron (11. Januar 2007)

preis wäre auch noch interessant. spannt der nach oben/unten oder geht beides.

wenn der preis stimmt hätte ich dann ev interesse


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (11. Januar 2007)

also er spannt von unten, d.h. er wird von unten gegen die kette gedrückt und dann mit einer ordentlichen schraube am schaltauge fixiert. den reinen rollenkörper kann ich ohne probleme fertigen nur hab ich nicht die passenden lager dafür. ich könnte das  besorgen nur kommt ihr einfacher ihr kauft euch so eine rolle selbst. die kost ungefähr 10. der RENNEN spanner kostet neu cirka 60...  eek:      ??) ich würde für den arm ohne rolle 20 veranschlagen. könnte man aber auch noch diskutieren.


----------



## alien1976 (11. Januar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Keine große Neuerfindung, aber vielleicht kennt's jemand noch nicht:
> 
> Statt Kralleneinschläger zu kaufen oder die Ahead-Kralle schepp mit Schraube und Nagel einzuschlagen kann man sie auch reinziehen.
> 
> ...



schau hier gibts scho ewig http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=50&item=TNS-4


----------



## DH Kierspe (11. Januar 2007)

Moin,  

will ne hs33 an ne v-brake aufnahme machen Wie?

gruß
Moritz


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

DH Kierspe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> will ne hs33 an ne v-brake aufnahme machen Wie?
> 
> ...



jede normale hs33 hat evolution adapter! die sind für normale cantisockel wie es weltweit bekannt ist.
ich kenn die 4-punkt-aufnahme nur ausm trial... 
es gibt doch soviele normalo-bikes mit hs33....sorry aber die frage wär mir ein bisschen peinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Kierspe (11. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> es gibt doch soviele normalo-bikes mit hs33....sorry aber die frage wär mir ein bisschen peinlich



mir hat ein fahrradhändler gesagt, man MÜSSTE    einen eingebaute gabelverstärkung habe um ne hs33 dranzubekommen

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

scheißfahrradhändler, die haben meist eh keine ahnung von Maguras. einfach ran bauen mit evo adapter und spass haben


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2007)

musste auch schon oft feststellen dass die keine ahnung haben. hab mal einen bei mir gefragt ob der weiß was für öl in shimano scheibenbremsen reinkommt... und er verkauft haufenweise bikes mit shimano discs.

der wollte mir dot4 geben und meint die nehmen das immer!
******* das shimano auch mit mineralöl fährt... ich denk mal der viele unzufriedene kunden. ich kenn hier nur einen fahrradladen der ahnung hat und das ist ein jungspunt!!!
der ist auchimmer sehr begeistert wenn ich mit meinem trialbike da ankomme...ist vom bike so beeindruckt!


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

bei mir im laden ist das so, das nur einer bescheid weis. und den muss ich abundzu noch über das neuste informieren. und wen wunderts er ist auch jung.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (12. Januar 2007)

So.... auch wenn ihr vll sicher schon die schn.. voll      habt von mein frästeilen war ich mal so frei und hab mal meine 
ganzen eigenbau parts rein gestellt. Darunter 2 brake booster, mein beitrag zum thema rock ring und Lars but not Lisa das entgültig fertige ergebnis des 
kettenspanners von ..::69KINGZ::..    der mit 104g doch recht akzeptabel geworden ist find ich.


----------



## isah (12. Januar 2007)

ich bin schwer beeidruckt


----------



## alien1976 (12. Januar 2007)

Ja sauber ich finds immer wieder toll wie kreativ einige sind und wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat was man alles selber basteln kann.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2007)

ey alter du fräst soviel... ich will ja nix sagen aber das ist alles kohle!
willst du nicht vielleicht auch mal paar teile auf bestellung fertigen?
wenn du das machen würdest. in welcher form willst du die konstruktionen haben. solid-works oder e-drawing oder so? würde dir gerne mal was schicken...

p.s. sag mal steht die fräse in deinem keller und warum kommst du da so oft ran???


----------



## andre35i (12. Januar 2007)

hey Chischan du nimst mir die wörter aussen munt...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (12. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ey alter du fräst soviel... ich will ja nix sagen aber das ist alles kohle!
> willst du nicht vielleicht auch mal paar teile auf bestellung fertigen?
> wenn du das machen würdest. in welcher form willst du die konstruktionen haben. solid-works oder e-drawing oder so? würde dir gerne mal was schicken...
> 
> p.s. sag mal steht die fräse in deinem keller und warum kommst du da so oft ran???



Also zum letzten satz... naja sie liegt auf dem weg zu meiner arbeit  
Sprich ich bin cnc-fräser. Und bis jetzt mach ich alles mit Depo Cam, was wir auf arbeit haben. Bin jetzt mit einem freund dran es auch mal mit solid works zu probieren. Nur unterstützt Depo das format nicht und da müssen wir erst schauen ob wir es umwandeln können. also am besten als z.b. iges (fräs.igs) datei ausgeben dann klappt das. würde schon auch auf bestellung arbeiten.
kommt drauf an wie ich zeit habe und wie oft ich spätschicht habe.   
Danke für die positiven äußerungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (12. Januar 2007)

ich steig dann bei dir mit ein alex , und dann machen wir richtig asche.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2007)

willst mal verraten was so ne cnc kostet... will mir keine holen nur mal so wissen.


----------



## robs (12. Januar 2007)

Für den Preis einer gebrauchten bekommst du einen neuen Kleinwagen, für den einer neuen kannst du auch nobleren fahrbaren Untersatz bekommen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Januar 2007)

Jaja ALex haste paar feine Teile gemacht  Sehn schick aus. Ik brauch auch mal wieder Pfusch Ã¤hmm... SpÃ¤tschicht  . Hier mal ein Bild von einem meiner Spielzeuge und die bekommt man neu schon zum Spottpreis von 100.000â¬


----------



## AxLpAc (12. Januar 2007)

dieses Monster hatte ich beim Praxissemester zur Verfügung - hab leider nur n paar RRs gemacht, da das in meiner trialfreien Zeit war und mir somit die Ideen gefehlt haben

wenn ich mich recht errinnere hat das Ding mal 500.000 gekostet


----------



## plazermen (13. Januar 2007)

konnt ihr euch auch mal die seite anschauen: http://www.mazak.jp/english/  die japaner haben eine riesiege niederlassung nah meiner stadt, hatten neulich sogar  richtig viel leute eingestellt


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Januar 2007)

bertieeee schrieb:


> ich steig dann bei dir mit ein alex , und dann machen wir richtig asche.



könn wir machen...  

WOW wie geil das ist ja zum richtigen cnc-fräs fred geworden. fühl ich mich gleich wohl hier. naja bis auf den drehkübel vom nils (msc-trialer)    
*spaz*
meine firma zieht in nem monat um und die haben sich von MIKROMAT die 16V 5-ACHS gekauft für eine halbe million--(paletten)  
Diese hat drei spindeln. eine hauptspindel zum SR mit SK aufnahme und zwei mit kleineren mit HSK40 + HSK100 aufnahmen. sehr feines teil.
Und GigantiscH groß


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Januar 2007)

taugt sowas hier auch was (zb. für den normalen "hausgebrauch") oder muss es ne halbe million kosten?

Hier!


----------



## robs (13. Januar 2007)

Zum gravieren reichts  

Nein, Stahl kannst du damit nicht fräsen, Alu vielleicht gerade noch. Aber weil du nicht sehr tief eintauchen kannst, musst du in Schichten fräsen und da macht dir die Wiederholgenauigkeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Dann kannst du besser die 2000,- in die Hand nehmen und alle Projekte die dir einfallen fertigel lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (14. Januar 2007)

Ich habe ja groß getönt, son Kettenspanner bau ich lieber selber als dass ich 37,- bezahle...  hier der Anfang:






















Halterung ganz offensichtlich hartes 2mm-Alublech (definitiv stabil genug), Feder: Streifen aus einem dünnen Spachtel geschnitten und in drei Schichten gelocht. Federt 1A. Jetzt muss ich noch ein Stück Kunststoff ergattern, aus dem ich mir dann den Gleiter (auf der Kette) baue. Freue mich schon aufs Sägen, Feilen und Bohren und dann zeig ich euch natürlich wie´s geworden ist.
Wie es aussehen soll, hab ich ja im gfx-Thread gepostet (Bild). (klick: Post)


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Januar 2007)

und wo stehst du im moment bei den kosten? ;-)


----------



## robs (14. Januar 2007)

Alublech: Hatte ich noch rumliegen, aber Baumarktpreis sagen wir mal 3,- (oder weniger, ist ja n winziges Stück)
Spachtel: Lag natürlich auch noch rum, aber max. 1,-
Schraube+Mutter: Nicht der Rede wert

Den Kunststoff bekomme ich wohl auch umsonst, kostet aber auch gekauft nicht mehr als 1,- aber geht eher als Reststück durch.

Und da meine Arbeitszeit (bisher 2std., der scheiß Federstahl ist hart dass man ihn nicht bohren sondern nur schleifen kann) für mich kostenlos ist (da hab ich Beziehungen  ), kommt nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (14. Januar 2007)

*hust* Deine Arbeitszeit ist kostenlos? 

Echt geil, dann bau mir doch bidde auch einen. ;-)


----------



## robs (14. Januar 2007)

robs schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und da meine Arbeitszeit [...]*für mich* kostenlos ist ...



...


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2007)

@robs

arbeitszeit ist nirgens kostenlos. selbst wenn du da selber in deiner freizeit dran rum schraubst (hier wohl eher feilst) geht dir die zeit verloren. 

der preis für den kettenspanner mag auf den ersten blick hoch erscheinen. ich hab ihn mir trotzdem sofort gekönnt, da ich auch innovation belobigen möchte.

mal eine kurze aufstellung was da an kosten zusammenkommen:
- zeit um sich die ganze sache auszudenken
- zeit und material (materialsuche nicht vergessen) zur umsetzung für den prototypen
- erkennen was fehlerhaft ist:  nachentwicklungszeit
- zeit für zweiten prototyp
- wenn alles erfolgreich war: angebote einholen, wer was zu welchen preis machen kann (wieder zeit)
- fertigung der ersten kleinserie (kosten an den lieferanten der einzelnen teile etc.)

so, bis dahin hat noch niemand etwas an dem teil verdient. jetzt nimmt man alles zusammen und überlegt sich, wieviele spanner man in welchen zeitraum verkaufen möchte. wieder hat man ein risiko, wenn man dabei zu positiv denkt.

ich denke jedenfalls, das der preis gerechtfertig ist.
nur mal als beispiel. ich bin im sondermaschinenbau tätig. bei uns wird die stunde arbeitszeit mit ca. 75 euro kalkuliert. da würde es bei deinen jetzigen zwei stunden ganz schön teuer. mal vom ideenklau abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (14. Januar 2007)

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was bis zur Serienreife und zum Verkauf passieren muss. Und Garantie will ich für Trialteile auch nicht geben. 
Und klar, er verkauft nicht tausende sondern vielleicht ein paar hundert wenn er es geschickt anstellt.

Aber ein Laser braucht für 500 Exemplare auch nicht mehr als ne Stunde und einmal justiert sind auch die Frästeile schnell gefräst...  egal.

Ich bin absolut der Meinung dass das Teil die totale Innovation ist und das Prinzip ist mir ja auch vorher nicht eingefallen. Und ich finde es toll dass ihr das mit 37,- würdigt.

Ich für meinen Teil "verliere" mit der Arbeit an dem Teil keine Zeit, sondern ich wachse an der mir selbst auferlegten Aufgabe, habe Spaß daran und hole mir einen körperlichen Ausgleich zum Studium, zusätzlich zum Sport. Damit ist die Arbeit "kostenlos", eher mache ich Gewinn, nur nicht finanziell. 

Es geht nicht darum, 20,- zu sparen...  wie soll ich sagen...  ich tapeziere und streiche meine Wände auch selbst weil ich es kann.


----------



## Schevron (15. Januar 2007)

da hat der robs schon recht. wenn man seine eigene arbeitszeit für alles voll berechnen würde dürften manche berufszweige nix mehr selber machen (außer arbeiten halt  )
klar kann man sagen: WENN ich das selber mache und WENN ich meine zeit voll berechne kost das soviel. aber darum gehts ja net. sondern wieviel kostet es einen persönlich. und niemand zahlt sich selber seinen eigenen Studenlohn (und selbst wenn - es bleibt ja in der familie **)


btw.: das die entwicklung meistens das teuerste an den dingern is betreitet hier denk ich keiner. besonders im gewerblichen bereich

und noch was in eigener sache: hoffe es paßt thematisch hier rein; bekomme ich mit "normalem" werkzeug den eingepreßten steuersatz (Ritchey logic) wieder ausm steuerrohr und in einen anderen rahmen wieder rein?


----------



## Benjy (15. Januar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> ...
> und noch was in eigener sache: hoffe es paßt thematisch hier rein; bekomme ich mit "normalem" werkzeug den eingepreßten steuersatz (Ritchey logic) wieder ausm steuerrohr und in einen anderen rahmen wieder rein?



ja... zumindest hats bei mir geklappt


----------



## jockie (15. Januar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> und noch was in eigener sache: hoffe es paßt thematisch hier rein; bekomme ich mit "normalem" werkzeug den eingepreßten steuersatz (Ritchey logic) wieder ausm steuerrohr und in einen anderen rahmen wieder rein?


Meinst du'n integrierten Steuersatz, oder wo liegt das Problem (Hartholz+Hammer+sanfte, 180° versetze Schläge)?


----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, 20,- zu sparen



warum heulst du  dann rum, dass dir das ding zu teuer ist?

er macht es mit der absicht, damit auch etwas für seinen lebensunterhalt beizutragen.


----------



## robs (15. Januar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warum heulst du  dann rum, dass dir das ding zu teuer ist?
> 
> er macht es mit der absicht, damit auch etwas für seinen lebensunterhalt beizutragen.




Ich kaufe ihn nicht weil er mir zu teuer ist. Ich baue ihn selbst weil ich es kann. Ende.


----------



## MajorScar (15. Januar 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Spachtel: Lag natürlich auch noch rum, aber max. 1,-
> 
> Den Kunststoff bekomme ich wohl auch umsonst, kostet aber auch gekauft nicht mehr als 1,- aber geht eher als Reststück durch.



Häts mal 50Cent mehr für den Spachtel ausgegeben und einen mit Plastikgriff gekauft


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (15. Januar 2007)

zu unsren fräsern...
also ich find euren penislängen ääää fräsmaschinen vergleich kindisch.
aber egal eure broken sehn auf jeden fall sehr schnieke aus.sehr fein!!!
vor allem der rockring von hr only!!!
geile idee. mal sehn vllt komm ich ja dazu un fräs mir auch so einen.
wobei der wird dann net ganz so detailiert.
bin ja auch nur gärtner. und meine leichtbau teile sind mein hobby.
aber wie gesagt eure werkstücke sind einwand frei.
aber statthier mit fräsmaschinen zu protzen lieber mal aufs hr gehn.
oder n neuen geilen brocken entwerfen!

gruß sebo


----------



## raxx1 (16. Januar 2007)

Hi. 
Ich habe auf   monty-bikes.de Einen hartgummstoßdämpfer gekauft,also der,der zwischen rahmen und unterbodenplatte kommt.

Und was sie mir geliefert haben war ein flop............
2 gummistückchen.........auch noch schräg abgeschnitten das eine.
Wenn ich eins davon zwischen rahmen,un unterboden platte lege,dann passt es natürlich nicht.
Also was sagt uns das? -> Kauf dein Zeug wieder beim biketrial shop :/

Naja ok weiss einer wie ich mit den 2 klötzen die ich habe was anfangen kann?
Würde nur ungern ohne Gummischutz fahren,da der rahmen und die unterbodenplatte neu ist.


----------



## Pankowtrialer (16. Januar 2007)

@raxx1

zerscheide doch einfach ne alte decke (reifen!) in kleine stücke bzw streifen. dann legst du die dinger übereinander und packst sie dazwischen..fertich. weiß nich wieso man alles bestellen muß und geld ausgibt wenn's auch billiger und einfacher geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raxx1 (16. Januar 2007)

naja 1.50 is ja nicht viel,mir gehts nur darum,das ich etwas bestellt habe,und nicht wirklich das bekommen habe,was ich wollte.
Und da der stoßfänger auf dem Bild ganz anders aussieht,finde ich das ziemlich kacke.Ich hatte mich darauf verlassen,das alles in ordnung is und wollte heute fahren,aber wird wohl nichts.
Abgesehen davon,hab ich keinen reifen rumliegen,der soo abgefahren ist,das ich den zerschneiden würde dafür


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (16. Januar 2007)

ja hasch des schon reklamiert?

also normalerweise dürfte des kein prob sein des in ordnung zu bringen.

gruß sebo


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Januar 2007)

Kann mir jemand n Rockring drehen? Wenn ja, quanta costa?


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (17. Januar 2007)

Tach,  hier mal das 1. endergebnis von der zusammenarbeit mit ROBS ausn forum...
Ein 19zähne Titan Ritzel- 15mm Breit und mit guten 45g.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (17. Januar 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand n Rockring drehen? Wenn ja, quanta costa?



also wennde dich mal an msc-trialer.... das is der olle nils  
der macht sowas. der langweilt sich sonst in der spätschicht


----------



## Schevron (17. Januar 2007)

krasse sache. was kost denn da allein der titan rohling?

aber n schickes teil, kopliment und hochachtung


----------



## alien1976 (17. Januar 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> Tach,  hier mal das 1. endergebnis von der zusammenarbeit mit ROBS ausn forum...
> Ein 19zähne Titan Ritzel- 15mm Breit und mit guten 45g.


Was kostet den so ein Block Titan?? ernshafte frage.

Saubere Sache. Wenn ich ne Fräse hatte ich würd den ganzen Tag nur fressen.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Januar 2007)

kann hier jemand diese nette Heatsink alu halter für die V'brake machen. Heatsink verschickt ja grade keine.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Januar 2007)

das wäre echt top, da würde ich auch direkt welche von nehmen!
mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (17. Januar 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


>



Alter Schwede, das haut mich von den Socken. 

Das Design war für Stahl gedacht, aber in Ti ist natürlich der Hammer!!
Schade dass sich das keiner leisten kann (Nicht mal ich selbst für die Vitrine  ), jedenfalls nicht für Trial ohne Garantie   

Gewicht in Stahl wäre ca. 80g gewesen, in Alu ca. 23g.

Es wird noch eine Alu-Version (7075, ca. 40g) mit stark veränderter Geometrie geben:







Ich hoffe ich nehme da nichts vorweg...

Allen Schätzungen nach wird die auch trialtauglich sein und genau in 1/8"-Ketten passen...  Ich teste das dann.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (17. Januar 2007)

btw, kennt ihr die: singlestar.de ?


----------



## robs (17. Januar 2007)

Ja, ist bekannt. Aber dagegen kann ich mir den Freundschaftspreis vom ..::HR_ONLY::.. für das Ti-Ritzel gut leisten...  ich denke 140,- für ein Ritzel ist nicht drin    Und schön sieht das auch nicht aus.


----------



## robs (20. Januar 2007)

So, es ist vollbracht. Leider habe ich nur schrott-Bilder von meinem Telefon...  bitte:





















Das ganze wird dann noch waagerecht wenn ich ne neue Kette hab, die ich dann direkt kurz genug mache. Hatte meinen Nieter verlegt. und mir den Stift versaut an dem ich rumgedrückt hab. 

Was ich aber schon sagen kann: Gleitet astrein, führt die Kette gut und spannt auch ordentlich.

Wenn ich mal meine Kamera nicht vergesse mitzunehmen, mache ich auch noch schönere Bilder.


----------



## isah (20. Januar 2007)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=349094#post349094


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2007)

krasse sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (20. Januar 2007)

mich kotzt das so an wenn ich seh, dass sich andere leute immer ihre teile selber drehen/fräsen und ich das nich kann. kennt ihr das? ;-)

ich hät auch bock auf nen anderen brake booster (>>gewicht) aber ich bin zu faul danach die maggie neu einzustellen.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2007)

geht mir auch so. und auch schon aus geld gründen.


----------



## robs (20. Januar 2007)

Also der Booster ist mal ne geniale Idee. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Klappt leider nicht universell mit allen Rahmen (Abstand 4Bolt-Aufnahme).


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Januar 2007)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> mich kotzt das so an wenn ich seh, dass sich andere leute immer ihre teile selber drehen/fräsen und ich das nich kann. kennt ihr das? ;-)
> 
> ich hät auch bock auf nen anderen brake booster (>>gewicht) aber ich bin zu faul danach die maggie neu einzustellen.



Vorallem kommt man meistens besser als sich den gleichen Schrott der immer und immer wieder kaputt geht noch mal zu kaufen. Manchmal sind es nur kleine Details die man verändern muss um das Teil besser bzw. stabiler zu machen was meines erachtens nicht im Interesse des eigentlichen Herstellers oder auch "Schrottlieferanten" liegt. Will nicht alle Hersteller über einen Kamm scheren aber hab halt schon viel von solchem Schrott gesehn


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. Januar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Vorallem kommt man meistens besser als sich den gleichen Schrott der immer und immer wieder kaputt geht noch mal zu kaufen.




              
DU SAGST ES NILS!

wenn man das ganze programmierer-fräser-dreher-know-how hier aus dem forum zusammen stecken würde bräuchte man so manche *LEUTE* JA Nicht mehr...


----------



## trialsrider (21. Januar 2007)

WoW echt der Hammer was hier teilweise so für Teile gezeigt werden....ob nen Titan Ritzel oder ob mal eben schnell der 74Kingz Kettenspanner innerhalb 2 Wochen nachgebaut wird echt krass! Meinen dicken Respekt habt ihr. Ich bin für sowas net zu gebrauchen, handwerklich hab ich 2Linke Hände!


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Januar 2007)

Hiermal die neuste Streich aus dem Hause Kermit:









Mein Opa hat die TSG schoner mal nachgebaut, und gleich etwas verbessert.

Das dicke Neopren, was total zum schwitzen führt wurde durch eine Schicht aus dünnem Pulli-Stoff und einer Schicht Jackenstoff ersetzt.

Habe sie heute das erstemal getestet und sie garnicht an den Beinen gemerkt. Das Stück wiegt nur 220 Gramm mit Schiene.

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (21. Januar 2007)

topteil, dein opa is so der boss...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Januar 2007)

Das Teil sieht ja auch mal voll nach Opa aus also dieses Braun meine ich aber ansonsten ganz schick. Musste dein Opa seine Jacke dafür Opfern und läuft jetzt ohne rum?


----------



## robs (21. Januar 2007)

Also das ist echt mal ne top Idee!!  Ich wünschte ich hätte noch einen Opa der sich obendrein auch mit Nähmaschine auskennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich muss gestehen, der Pulli der geopfert wurde, war von mir. Die Jacke gehörte wirklich meinem Opa. 

Ich finde das Braun aber nicht schlimm!

MFG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, der Pulli der geopfert wurde, war von mir. Die Jacke gehörte wirklich meinem Opa.
> 
> Ich finde das Braun aber nicht schlimm!
> 
> MFG



Ich hoffe das du deinem Opa dafür eine neue kaufst denn es soll ja bald wieder kälter werden


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Januar 2007)

Ja MSC, du setzt dich wenigstens noch für die Rechte der Rentner ein!

Naja bist ja auch schon fast einer! 

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2007)

Joa ab mitte 20 gehÃ¶rt man dann schon zum alten Eisen wa
Aber sehr schick gemacht,muss mich auch mal wider an die NÃ¤hmaschine meiner Mom setzen

N'abend Martin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Januar 2007)

Mal was einfaches, hatte noch ein Stück Restalu  Middelburn lässt grüßen!


----------



## trialsrider (26. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, der Pulli der geopfert wurde, war von mir. Die Jacke gehörte wirklich meinem Opa.
> 
> Ich finde das Braun aber nicht schlimm!
> 
> MFG



Wenn man sich dann noch dein Profilbild ansieht würde ich dir glatt abnehmen das dein Opa McGyver ist!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. Januar 2007)

finde die schoner top!
alle schoner sind schwarz! da gibts doch fast nur die dainese in hell grau sonst oder?
braun ist ne top farbe und vor allem praktisch!
top teile, mach ne produktion draus 
mfg flo


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Januar 2007)

nachdem nun mein zweiter Unterbodenschutz auch kaputt ist, hab ich selber zur feile gegriffen...




->130Gramm! 3,5mm Riffelblech Alu




->90Gramm! 2,5mm Alu




->Seitenansicht vom 90Gramm Schutz (2,5mm Alu)


----------



## dane08 (26. Januar 2007)

wo kriegt ihr aluplatten her? war jetzt schon im baumarkt ,bei einem hausbaugeschäfft und noch einigen anderen und keiner hatte sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (26. Januar 2007)

Geh doch mal zu einem Metallbauer dort bekommst du sowas!

Danke für das Lob für die Schoner.

@ Trialsrider, mien jung! Das ist der Murdog vom A-Team als Avatar! Den kennst du nicht mehr, dazu bist du zu jung 

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Januar 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> wo kriegt ihr aluplatten her? war jetzt schon im baumarkt ,bei einem hausbaugeschäfft und noch einigen anderen und keiner hatte sowas



mein Vater schafft beim daimler


----------



## trialsrider (26. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Geh doch mal zu einem Metallbauer dort bekommst du sowas!
> 
> Danke für das Lob für die Schoner.
> 
> ...



lool ich wusste ja das du net so ganz der schnelle bist aber DASS!  
Klar ich kenn das komplette A-Team du nasenbär. Ich sach nur wenn DU
Murdock bist könnte dein Vater auch MC Gaybar! sein!


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Januar 2007)

Oh Maddin, was soll ich da noch zu sagen, *kopfschüttel*

MFG


----------



## robs (28. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte bessere Bilder versprochen:



























Natürlich kommt das Schaltauge noch ab und die Feder wird nochmal verändert, könnte doch etwas stärker sein. Außerdem sind die Flanken der Gleitfläche etwas flach, das lag dran dass ich keinen besseren Fräser hab...    Die Kette rutscht zwar nicht raus, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. Januar 2007)

wieviel lärm macht das ding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Januar 2007)

ich finds cool  denke mal das ich mir sowas auch basteln werde^^  nur ne frage wo machste den spanner fest??

gruß Jan


----------



## robs (28. Januar 2007)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> wieviel lärm macht das ding?



Nicht mehr als jede normale Schaltwerk/Kettenspanner -Umlenkung! Eher weniger, die Kette rutscht da so rüber. Dieser Kunststoff wird auch für Gleitlager mit geringen Belastungen im Maschinenbau verwendet.




CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ich finds cool  denke mal das ich mir sowas auch basteln werde^^  nur ne frage wo machste den spanner fest??
> 
> gruß Jan



Da:







edit:  Kleine Spielerei: klick (PDF 3D)


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2007)

was für ein kunststoff ist das genau?

und wie hast du diese hübsche pdf gemacht. autocad oder so?


----------



## robs (28. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> was für ein kunststoff ist das genau?
> 
> und wie hast du diese hübsche pdf gemacht. autocad oder so?




Nennt sich POM. Hab mir ein Stück (das noch für mehrere weitere Teile reicht) bei eBay geholt, sicher zu teuer weil es quasi Reststück ist, aber so kam ich am besten dran...  6,- inkl. Versand waren es ca.

Das PDF ist erstellt mit dem Acrobat3D, den man 30Tage lang kostenlos benutzen kann...  der importiert diverse 3D-Dateien (Die man natürlich vorher mit beliebigen CAD-Anwendungen erstellen muss  ). Download: klick


----------



## 2ndUser (2. Februar 2007)

hallo, 

ich hab mir vor etwa 5 monaten nach 3 jahren pause endlich wieder nen trialbike 
zusammen geschraubt. 
nun hab ich ein problem: 
hab ne syntace trialfork mit nem 160mm schaft der leider bei meinem devil bug air ca 4-5 cm zu kurz ist. 
da hier absolut geniale teile gezeigt wurden wollte ich mal fragen ob mir da jemand weiter helfen kann... im prinzip brauch ich nur nen stabiles rohr mit nem 5cm ende 1.1/8" was ich dann unten abgeschliffen auf 24.4mm ich im meinen schafft einstecken und verschrauben/verkleben kann.
zwar raten allemöglichen firmen von einer schaftverlängerung bei diesen belastungen ab aber ich will mir keine neue gabel kaufen. 
auserdem ist die sache aus einem stück gefertigt für mein gewicht bestimmt unproblematisch. 
bessten dank 
Paul


----------



## atom-dragon (2. Februar 2007)

Also ich weis nicht mehr wo ich es gesehen hab, aber sowas gibts fertig zu kaufen!
Must bei BMO schauen, die haben das glaub ich . . .

mfg-AD


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Februar 2007)

sorry aber der aufwand und das ergebnis lohnen sich nicht. das material wird echt doll beansprucht, und gerade wenns es um die eigene sicherheit geht würde ich nicht sparen!!!
denn verkauf die gabel als bastlerware oder so und hol dir ne neue
außerdem steigerst du nur dein gewicht vom bike

btw, was hast du für nen rahmen gehabt dass du den schaft auf 160 mm kürzt??? is ja übel. man rechnet doch immer noch nen spacer mit ein.. oder nicht


----------



## atom-dragon (2. Februar 2007)

glaub die Syntace sind vom Werk so lang ^^


----------



## AxLpAc (2. Februar 2007)

ich glaub zwar nicht, dass das hält, aber das wär ne möglichkeit (der ich persönlich eher weniger vertrauen würde!!!)

http://www.cycleshop.at/product_info.php/products_id/1246


----------



## atom-dragon (2. Februar 2007)

das meinte ich . . .
Also nen Kolege fährt das am DH Bike deswegen glaub ich das, das halten wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndUser (2. Februar 2007)

jo lieder weden die syntace gabeln nur mit 160mm schaft ausgeliefert. passt halt an den syntace rahmen wenn man den sytace vorbau verwendet. die karre wird sowiso leichte wenn ich den stahllenker (NS-Bikes 700gr) und den den klumpen alu (snafu vorbau 350gr) der gabel und lenker verbindet austausche. die angefertigten versionen werden bei mir nicht passen da der innendurchmesser kein "normales" maß hat. werd mir warscheilich selbst was basteln geht nicht gibts nicht 
bessten dank auf jeden fall 
paul


----------



## florianwagner (3. Februar 2007)

also ich bin mal wieder fleissig am basteln, carbon kettenspanner und neuen rockring hab ich schon fertig. heute hab ich mit ner felge angefangen. mal schauen wie die wird und vor allem wie leicht.
fotos gibts leider nicht, weil ich zur zeit keinen foto da hab...

achso ne carbon disk-nabe hab ich auch gebaut, 120gr hehehe...


----------



## Schevron (4. Februar 2007)

oha, wie lang hält sone carbon disk?

wenn ich mich da noch recht dran erinner muß die doch gut warm sein um zu bremsen? zumindest war das doch beim schummelschumi so. oder erinner ich mich da an was falsches?


----------



## dane08 (4. Februar 2007)

nicht die disk sondern die nabe


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Februar 2007)

ey flo, bald besteht dein bike nur so aus Carbon und wiegt -1kg. dat is so leicht das du es am boden festbinden musst, damits nciht weg fliegt.
du bist echt zu krass.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Februar 2007)

@ flo 

aber der carbon rr hält nicht wirklich was aus oder


----------



## V!RUS (4. Februar 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> @ flo
> 
> aber der carbon rr hält nicht wirklich was aus oder



Ich glaub kaum, dass er einen Carbon-RR baut.  

Unbedingt Fotos!


----------



## Monty98 (4. Februar 2007)

Mich würde interessiern wieviel die Carbonnabe an Materialkosten aufbringt...


----------



## 2ndUser (5. Februar 2007)

noch mal zur gabelschaftverlängerung: 

hier erstmal was zu verbindung (ich schreibe das nieder weil ich mich sicher in 2-3 monaten an nichts mehr erinern kann) 
fackt ist das gabelschaftverlängerungen nicht selten sind und um das stabil hinzubekommen sollte man sich die materialien gut aussuchen und speziell anfertigen 

hier hat sich mal jemand mit dem verkleben beschäftigt: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125561&page=2

man sollte möglichst das gleiche material verwenden aus dem auch der schafft hergestellt ist da durch unterschiedliche ausdehnung möglicherweise der kleber reißen könnte. In meinem fall ist es 7075er alu (AlZnMgCu 1,5 EnAw 7075) 
das bringt uns gleich mal nen schritt weiter denn diese legierung ist NICHT schweißbar. und offenbar auf grund der härte nur schlecht zu bearbeiten. 
die variante des einklebens ist meinermeinung nach unbedenklich auch ohne zusatzverstärkung durch schrauben/nieten da die auflage fläche bei einem durchmesser von 24,3mm und einer länge von 160mm = 12264,7777056mm² hat. (hoffentlich hab ich mich nicht verrechnet
sobalt ich das teil angefertigt habe werd ich mal nen foto reinstellen. 
soweit so gut. ich werd weiter berichten sobalds was neues gibt. eventuell mach ich sogar ne belastungsberechnung des dehmomentes "knickmoment" und der maximalen zugbelastung.
(kann ja sein das jemand irgendwann ein ähnliches problem hat)
ich bitte meine rechtschreibung zu entschuldigen.
bis dahin tschö 
der-paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (5. Februar 2007)

gabelschafftverlängerung ist zwar günstiger(in manchen fällen nicht) als ne neue gabel aber afgrund des "extra" gewicht und der evtl geringeren stabilität kann ich nur empfehlen ein bischen zu sparen und sich ne neue zu kaufen.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. Februar 2007)

@ dane

also zb ne syntace gabel
also also stabilere gabel kenne ich net
un kann mir gut vorstellen das so n eingeklebter schaft gut hällt
also warum sollte ma dann net einfach den schaft verlänngern ?

kenne einige die das machen würden um eine syntace gabel fahren zu könne.

gell phil
;-)

gruß sebo


----------



## 2ndUser (5. Februar 2007)

jo der erste der mich hier unterstÃ¼tzt thx.
meine entscheidung ist allerdings gefallen   keine sytace gabel mehr... 
da die material kosten etwa 60 euro betragen (ohne arbeitsstunden) 
und ich ne feine grossmann gabel zum preis von ca 90â¬ gefunden habe die zu dem auchnoch leichter ist als die syntace mit schafftverlÃ¤ngerung.
leider Ã¼berarbeiten die gerade ihre seite bei gmpbikes.com 
ich werde allerdings die schaftverlÃ¤ngerung als langzeitprojekt in meinen kalender schreiben da ich die syntace ziemlich geil find. 
zur zeit mÃ¶chte ich lieber fahren als basteln. auserdem kann ich mich dann genauer mit der sache beschÃ¤ftigen sodas die angst nich mitfÃ¤hrt
mfg 
paul


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Februar 2007)

2ndUser schrieb:


> jo der erste der mich hier unterstützt thx.
> meine entscheidung ist allerdings gefallen   keine sytace gabel mehr...
> da die material kosten etwa 60 euro betragen (ohne arbeitsstunden)
> und ich ne feine grossmann gabel zum preis von ca 90 gefunden habe die zu dem auchnoch leichter ist als die syntace mit schafftverlängerung.
> ...




Man, mach doch mal aus so ner schei$$ Verlängerung keine große Sache.
Du drehst dir das Alustück mit nem Absatz dran so das es straff in den Schafft   geht bzw. presst es ein und haust noch bißl starke Lagersicherung drauf und fertig ist das Ding. Das hält dann auch. Für den Rotz brauchste vielleicht 15min.


----------



## ecols (6. Februar 2007)

magst du mir so ein ding bauen? bräuchte zusätzliche 2 cm in der syntace.. momentan klemmt die obere schraube des echo vorbaus nur luft..


----------



## 2ndUser (6. Februar 2007)

muss erstmal das alu bestellen kann dann auch glei zwei sonne dinger anfertigen zz bin ich allerdings pleite und muss warten bis bissl geld da iss.
bis denne 
paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (8. Februar 2007)

@ 2ndUSER

mach mal nicht so ein aufriss wegen der Verlängerung.
solang es nur um 2-3cm geht und der Vorbau nicht NUR
auf dieser Verlängerung steckt brauchst du doch nicht so ein
 wind drum machen.
Passendes Material nehmen beim Metalldealer um de ecke... 
stück drehen, einkleben-schrauben-stecken-oder weiss der geier was
und fertig!
guckst du hier...


----------



## ecols (8. Februar 2007)

genau so will cihs haben! nur am punkt "drehen" scheiterts bei mir..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2007)

dann frag ihn mal hÃ¶flich ob er dir auch so was "drehen"kann wenns fÃ¼r ihn so easy ist


----------



## 2ndUser (8. Februar 2007)

thx und schön das das auch noch jemand anderes macht (wusste doch das sich schon jemand damit beschäftigt hat)

... genau so hatte ichs vor... leider schaut der gabelschaft bei mir nur 3 cm aussm rahmen und der vorbau wird warschenlich nur auf 1 cm der alten gabel klemmen... wie gesagt bei gelegenheit werd ich mal sonn ding anfertigen... ich hab ne firma in der ich das drehen kann mit ner woche vorlauf (anmeldung) das werd ich bei gelegenheit mal machen ich sach bescheid und mach gleich 3 von den dingern bis dahin hör ich auf mit dem wind 
bis denne 
paul


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Februar 2007)

Sooooo hab was gebastelt.keine ahnung ob ich der erste bin aber mal sehn:
einen kettenspanner Ã¤hnlich dem point mit einer rolle.
ich habe ein schaltauge genommen,und in dessen gewinde fÃ¼r das schaltwerk einen cantisockel gescharubt.zuvor habe ich den sockel etwas an der unteren seite dÃ¼nner geflext,damit der spÃ¤tere spannkÃ¶rper auch auf dem schaltauge aufliegt.zudem habe ich in das schaltauge oberhalb des cantisockels ein kleines loch gebohrt.
der spannkÃ¶rper selbst ist ein etwas Ã¤lterer v-brake arm,den ich auf den cantisockel schiebe,und mit dem nippel fÃ¼r die spannung in das zuvor erwÃ¤hnte kleine loch drÃ¼cke.schraube drauf fertig  die Ã¤lteren v-brake modelle haben die klemme fÃ¼r den bremszug so,das der arm in der position mit dem gewinde fÃ¼r die seilzugklemmschraube zum rad hin zeigt.in dieses loch schiebe ich ein gewinde-stÃ¤ngelchen,an dessen ende ich eine aus einem schaltwerk ausgebaute rolle mit 2 muttern bombenfest konter.
an der anderen seite,also die seite die am bremsarm ist,wird das selbe gemacht,also mit 2 muttern kontern.
ich war erstaunt als ich es versuchte zu biegen,aber nichts da,das ding ist steif wie sonst was,abgesehen von der feder natÃ¼rlich.da wackelt nichts und man kann echt drÃ¼cken wie man will,da verschiebt sich nichts und da verbiegt sich nichts.
die spannung ist echt genial.
bilder kommen noch.
bin ihn heute gefahren,echt klasse,keine beschwerden
MfG Martin


----------



## Eisbein (26. Februar 2007)

hört sich abeenteuerlich an, aber bin mal gespannt wies aussieht. aber nette idee.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Februar 2007)

ziemlich genau so:



nur das das schwarze ein PV v-brake arm ist und das gewinde wo's ans schaltauge kommt ein cantisockel ist.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Februar 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Sooooo hab was gebastelt.keine ahnung ob ich der erste bin aber mal sehn:
> einen kettenspanner Ã¤hnlich dem point mit einer rolle.
> ich habe ein schaltauge genommen,und in dessen gewinde fÃ¼r das schaltwerk einen cantisockel gescharubt.zuvor habe ich den sockel etwas an der unteren seite dÃ¼nner geflext,damit der spÃ¤tere spannkÃ¶rper auch auf dem schaltauge aufliegt.zudem habe ich in das schaltauge oberhalb des cantisockels ein kleines loch gebohrt.
> der spannkÃ¶rper selbst ist ein etwas Ã¤lterer v-brake arm,den ich auf den cantisockel schiebe,und mit dem nippel fÃ¼r die spannung in das zuvor erwÃ¤hnte kleine loch drÃ¼cke.schraube drauf fertig  die Ã¤lteren v-brake modelle haben die klemme fÃ¼r den bremszug so,das der arm in der position mit dem gewinde fÃ¼r die seilzugklemmschraube zum rad hin zeigt.in dieses loch schiebe ich ein gewinde-stÃ¤ngelchen,an dessen ende ich eine aus einem schaltwerk ausgebaute rolle mit 2 muttern bombenfest konter.
> ...



so,hÃ¤lt schon 2 tage ohne probleme,noch nicht mal ein lockerung an i-einer mutter oder sonst was :








[MG]http://www.1200kb.net/uploadiImg/file340658054.bmp[/IMG]


----------



## misanthropia (28. Februar 2007)

hab gnau den selben gebautm, nurhalt dass es bei mir nicht so weit nach außen steht. dafür ist mein schaltauge nicht gut aber ich hab auch n 20" da gibts keine bessere möglichkeit.


----------



## Schevron (28. Februar 2007)

is ja auch ne art selbstbau 
kann man einen Marta Hebel an nem Julie Kolben verwenden? Julie is ja niederdruck und marta hochruck. aber was passiert wenn ich die kombiniere? einfach keine bremskraft oder schrottet man was damit?
is übrigens nicht für Trial. hab die marta hebel zwar von meinem Trialrädern, aber dran soll das ding an mein XC radl weil ich das mal wieder ausmotten wollte. allerdings bin ich mit der bremskraft von der Julie net so ganz zufrieden.

(oder hätte ev noch jemand von euch nen billigen Marta oder luise Kolben? ev mit Leitung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (28. Februar 2007)

Geht nicht weil: 

Es sprengt dir die Julie-Leitung und
der Nehmerkolben bewegt sich kaum

Es passt einfach nicht zusammen. Die Julie setzt auf große Fläche (Kolbendurchmesser) mit niedrigem Öldruck und die Marta auf kleine Fläche mit größerem Druck.


----------



## konrad (2. März 2007)

hier das ergebnis einer ausführlichen shoppingrunde im baumarkt:
spannt wie die hölle,nur mit dem führungsschlitten muss ich mir noch was ausdenken... 







und die schrauben werden auch noch gekürzt,hab bloß nicht die passenden werkzeuge und möglichkeiten hier...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. März 2007)

lol Selfmade-Spanner sind jetzt voll im Trend.Werde auch mal wider weiter suchen,mein v-brake spanner funzt echt gut,aber ich suche was stabileres.


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. März 2007)

Ey Konrad, verkaufst du den alten alex-Spanner?


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (3. März 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Ey Konrad, verkaufst du den alten alex-Spanner?








hier wird ni rumgemauschelt damit...
da hab ich patent drauf laufen


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

hallo leute ich bin der meinung, dass das hier schon mal selber gebastelt wurde. habs aber nicht gefunden, könnt ihr mla helfen? ich bin der meinung, das der cantisockel direkt in der unteren aufnahme der 4punkt halterung war.


----------



## Schevron (7. März 2007)

weiß nimmer wers damals war, aber jemand wollte doch nochmal den Monty eagleclaw Schutz noch weiter ausfräsen. Gibts da jetzt Bilder =)


----------



## Fabi (7. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hallo leute ich bin der meinung, dass das hier schon mal selber gebastelt wurde. habs aber nicht gefunden, könnt ihr mla helfen? ich bin der meinung, das der cantisockel direkt in der unteren aufnahme der 4punkt halterung war.



http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict00438qp.jpg


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. März 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> weiß nimmer wers damals war, aber jemand wollte doch nochmal den Monty eagleclaw Schutz noch weiter ausfräsen. Gibts da jetzt Bilder =)



Glotz/Mr.Braunschweig...

gabs glaub ich keine neuen bilder seitdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

danke fabi. kannste vll. mal sagen wie du das gemacht hast?


----------



## Fabi (7. März 2007)

Ich hab mir die Heatsink Adapter gekauft.
Das Bild hab ich nur für Dich gefunden und verlinkt, weil ich supernett bin. Es gehört aber nicht zu mir bzw. meinem Bike.


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

aha, und wo haste denn das bild her, hat doch mit sicherheit auch eine personelle zugehörigkeit.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2007)

auch eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## nil (7. März 2007)

ich hab vielleicht nicht so die ahnung aber bei den ausfallenden, warum nen kettenspanner ?? klärt mich gegebenenfalls auf


----------



## trialsrider (7. März 2007)

nil schrieb:


> ich hab vielleicht nicht so die ahnung aber bei den ausfallenden, warum nen kettenspanner ?? klärt mich gegebenenfalls auf



jetzt wo dus sagst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (9. März 2007)

da ich keine passenden lenkergriffe gefunden habe hab ich mir jetzt einfach selber welche aus einem alten schlauch zusammen gezimmert.Ist ein bischen aufwendig die einzelnen schichten nacheinander auf den lenker zu ziehen aber ich würd sagen es hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt da man dadurch die griffe genau auf die dicke bingen kann die man möchte


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (14. März 2007)

Sagt ma wenn ihr eure FElgen bzw. die Speichen festzieht wie macht man das ? Man kann ja nicht irgendwo anfangen oder, da wird doch alles verzogen, wie geht das ?


----------



## AxLpAc (14. März 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Sagt ma wenn ihr eure FElgen bzw. die Speichen festzieht wie macht man das ? Man kann ja nicht irgendwo anfangen oder, da wird doch alles verzogen, wie geht das ?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (14. März 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


>



Danke... ne sorry hab ich vergessen erstma bei google zu suchen ! Hat sich geklärt !!!


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


>


----------



## robs (16. März 2007)

So, demnächst (ca. nächste Woche) kriege ich ein selbst entworfenes 22Z-Kettenblatt (Shimano 4-Arm). Es soll singlespeedmäßig breit sein, also 2,8mm wenn der Betrieb der es schneidet (Laser) so ein Blech hat. Ich habe nur die Bestätigung gekriegt dass sie meine CAD-Datei ohne Aufwand importieren konnten, mein Wunsch war 7075er Alu, kann aber auch was anderes rostfreies werden...   ich mach dann Bilder. Wenn es gut läuft und jemand Interesse hat, kann ich auch gut noch welche machen lassen. Naja, erstmal testen.

Kleine Vorschau: klick (PDF 3D)


----------



## konrad (16. März 2007)

wieso muss man sich denn ein 22er kettenblatt fräsen lassen?das is genauso unnütz wie ein selbstgebauter lenkergriff aus moosgummi...


----------



## robs (16. März 2007)

Ok, sag mir wo ich ein breites Kettenblatt finde. Ich habe keins in 1/8" gefunden.

Aber nebenbei: Es kostet nicht viel weil die sogut wie keine Arbeit damit haben und deshalb will ich es einfach mal probieren.


----------



## dane08 (16. März 2007)

ich hab zwar schon nen unterrohrschutz aus hartplastik aber ich möchte mir in ca.3-4 monaten ein bike kaufen und hätte gerne etwas das dämpft damit auch ein koxx hällt.hab mein unterrohr zwar schon lange nicht mehr getroffen aber falls es passieren sollte.
welche materialen würdet ihr vorschlagen?


----------



## jockie (16. März 2007)

CFK?! Meine Teile sind just in diesem Moment im Ofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2007)

@Robs:Es gibt keine  1/8" breiten kettenblÃ¤tter---->selbstbau sinnvoll


----------



## robs (20. März 2007)

So, habe eben mein Kettenblatt bekommen. Leider nicht in Alu, aber egal. Da der Betrieb kein 2,8mm-Blech hatte, ham sie mir gleich zwei geschnitten, eins in 2,5 und eins in 3mm. Das 3mm passt auch noch gut in die 1/8"-Kette, also umso besser. Das 2,5er ist hiermit zu haben. Kette flutscht 1A drauf, werde nur noch die Spitzen der Zähne anschrägen damit es immer locker einfädelt und die kleinen Löcher mit nem Kegelsenker säubern.

Pix:

























edit: Das 2,5er passt nicht in schmale Ketten.


----------



## misanthropia (20. März 2007)

schick... und wo hat du das machen lassen? du altes spielkind....  hast du wirklich geld gespart? 
mir ist schon klar dass es dir wohl eher darum geht ein selbst entworfenes ritzel zu fahren, wäre bei mir nicht anders, wohlmöglich hätte ich sogar draufgezahlt um sowas zu fahren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. März 2007)

Das,genau DAS beantwortet die von Konrad gestellte Frage,wozu man so Kleinigkeiten selbst basteln mÃ¼sse


----------



## robs (20. März 2007)

Ja also es ist so: Es kostet mich ein paar Mücken in die Kaffeekasse. Aber die haben damit auch nicht mehr als 20min. Arbeit.

Und ich will es nicht ausschließlich fahren weil es von mir ist, schließlich ist es auch recht schwer.

Ich will es fahren, weil ich meine dass ich damit die Kette schone. Denkt mal an Physik 6. Klasse oderso, da gab es die Balkenwaage. Ähnlich bei der Kette, wo das Kettenblatt in der Mitte ist und rechts und links die Laschen der Kette. Ein schmales Kettenblatt kann außermittig in der Kette sitzen und entsprechend wird eine Lasche nach dem Hebelgesetz stärker belastet als die andere. Wenn ich also ein Ritzel habe, das genau in die Kette passt, dann sitzt es immer mittig und die Kette läuft absolut gleichmäßig und gerade.

Das war die Hauptmotivation. Und eine breite Kette will ich fahren weil ich das Ritzel, das mir der HR ONLY macht, auch so breit ausgelegt ist weil es aus Alu sein wird.

Ach ja...  und natürlich weil ich Spaß an der Sache habe


----------



## Fabi (20. März 2007)

Deine Arbeit und die zugrunde liegenden Ideen sind wirklich löblich, obwohl ich sie gänzlich überflüssig finde.
Warum ist klar:


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. März 2007)

man man man...   

ist echt schlimm wie hier im (dollen) forum immer alles und jede aussage zerflückt und zerredet wird. lasst doch die leute die die fähigkeiten und möglichkeiten haben dinge selber zu bauen! klar es gibt wohl darunter einnige dinge da fragt man sich als leie "WARUM"?? aber das versteht der "leie" glaube sowieso nicht! es ist ja meistens garni der grund gedanke das man etwas besser machen will (obwohl manchmal schon   ) oder ob es jetzt sinn hat.
denn wenn es um sinn oder unsinn geht bräuchten wir garnix selber bauen... keine adapter, spanner, ritzel, rock ringe, booster oder weiß der geier was.
wenn ich mich als fräser hinstelle und anfange parts selber zu kreiern   
dann mache ich das meist weil 
1. ich nicht die andauernd steigenden preise zahlen möchte 
2. ich meine kreativen gedanken umsetzten möchte 
3. ich sehen will ob das funktioniert was ich mir ausdenke
4. ich teile an meinem rad haben möchte die nicht jeder hat
also seit doch froh das es solche leute gibt wie z.B. den robs. die sich mal was einfallen lassen.
also an alle bastler, weiter machen!


----------



## robs (22. März 2007)

Und fertig ("angespitzt", entgratet, geschliffen):





















Hab es auch mal an die Kurbel gehalten...  passt. Werde es erst montieren wenn ich auch die Kette und das Ritzel hinten tausche, dann gibts endgültige Bilder.


----------



## vollidiot (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo! Ich habe vor, mein fast 10 Jahre altes MTB in ein Trial-MTB zu verwandeln!
Mich würde mal eure Meinung interressieren, ob das überhaupt machbar ist und ob sich das lohnt oder ob man nacher sowieso nur verdammt schlecht damit fahren kann.

Es handelt sich um ein Giant Box Two (Neupreis glaub ich 1600 DM). So siehts aus, bloß ohne Scheibenbremsen:





Nun wollte ich den Sattel und die Sattelstreben komplett abschneiden, die Gabel vorne durch eine ungefederte Alugabel ersetzen, die hintere Federung ausbauen und ein Aluminiumrohr dazwischen schweißen, sowie das untere Gelenk entfernen und dort auch den Rahmen zusammenschweißen. 
Außerdem muss natürlich die Schaltung verschwinden oder zumindest kleiner werden.

Das Teil wiegt im Moment 14,5 Kg. Wenn ich die oben genannten Änderungen vornehme, müsste ich in einen trial-tauglichen gewichtsrahmen kommen. Bloß ich habe noch folgende Probleme:

Die Gabel hat 80mm Federweg und dementsprechend länger als eine ungefederte Gabel. Ich denke mal der Rahmen ist darauf abgestimmt. Kann man wohl trotzdem mit einer kleineren Gabel fahren?

Die Hinterradaufnahme ist ziemlich breit (weil 8 Ritzel hinten). Lässt sichh das irgendwie ändern?

hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee, was noch zum Problem werden könnte?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (13. Juni 2007)

Unmöglich.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juni 2007)

kauf dir lieber nen rahmen bei ebay fÃ¼r 80â¬ ist besser weil, hÃ¤lt besser sieht besser aus, ist leicht, kostet dich keine arbeit und fÃ¤hrt sich besser. aber wenn du es unbeding versuchen wills. 



			
				MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm ja ich muss schon sagen dein Nickname passt wie meine Faust auf dein Auge


das passt hier immer noch am besten


----------



## nil (14. Juni 2007)

hmm gewagtes projekt, ... also wenn du en kürzere gabel einbaust wird sich der lenkwinkel verändern, das kannst du jedoch beheben wenn du das alurohr was du anstatt dem federbein einbauen/einschweißen willst, entsprechend kürzer machst, dies wird aber die bodenfreiheit deines bikes verkleinern, und alles in allem lohnt sich der ganze spaß eigl nur wenn es dir wirklich um das bauen geht, sonst bist mit nem neuen rahmen und gabel echt besser bediehnt.

mfg


----------



## robs (30. Juni 2007)

Nächstes Projekt:

Ich habe bei jemandem gesehen, dass er ein Werkzeug zum einpressen der Stutzen in Hydraulikleitungen hatte. Klar, das geht auch mit den Klötzchen am Schraubstock (/Zange) aber dieses Tool ist mobil und praktisch.
Dummerweise hatte er es sich besorgen lassen ohne vorher zu wissen, dass es 80,- (!!) kostet...    muss von Magura für Bike-Werkstätten sein. Dafür war das aber echt klapprig.

Ich werde also eins bauen, das etwa so aussieht:






Und wie immer zum drehen und wenden: Klick (PDF)


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (30. Juni 2007)

nicht schlecht dann wünsche ich dir ma viel spaß beim bauen


----------



## luckygambler (30. Juni 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Nächstes Projekt:
> 
> Ich habe bei jemandem gesehen, dass er ein Werkzeug zum einpressen der Stutzen in Hydraulikleitungen hatte. Klar, das geht auch mit den Klötzchen am Schraubstock (/Zange) aber dieses Tool ist mobil und praktisch.
> Dummerweise hatte er es sich besorgen lassen ohne vorher zu wissen, dass es 80,- (!!) kostet...    muss von Magura für Bike-Werkstätten sein. Dafür war das aber echt klapprig.
> ...





cool was nimmste für ein exemplar? denke die konstruktion dürfte hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Juni 2007)

@robs

Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Werkzeugmacherprüfung  
Muss ja ziemlich genau sein damit auch alles richtig fluchtet. Ansonsten ne feine Idee  Bin mal auf die Umsetzung gespannt.


----------



## robs (30. Juni 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> cool was nimmste für ein exemplar? denke die konstruktion dürfte hinhauen.



Vorerst bleibt es ein Einzelstück weil ich nicht selbst oder bei Vattern die Maschinen habe. Deshalb muss ich sehen wo ich alles leihe/ mache, kann also nicht annähernd wirtschaftlich arbeiten.




MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> @robs
> 
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Werkzeugmacherprüfung
> Muss ja ziemlich genau sein damit auch alles richtig fluchtet. Ansonsten ne feine Idee  Bin mal auf die Umsetzung gespannt.



Ich denke die Genauigkeit ist machbar wenn man ordentlich anreißt und körnt   Und das Gewinde folgt bei der Materialstärke dem Loch, das sollte ich senkrecht hinkriegen.


Es scheint ja eine Art Markt dafür zu geben. Was wärt ihr bereit für sowas auszugeben? Denn unter 80,- kriegt man das sicher hin. Nicht dass ich das jetzt in die Hand nehmen will, aber sowas kann jeder mal irgendwo in Kleinserie herstellen lassen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (9. Juli 2007)

so ich hab mich auch mal im feilen versucht, also alles gute handarbeit...
bald gibts das ganze auch noch mal ordentlich gefräst+gedreht - hab da nun ne lehrlingswerkstatt!

rohbau:





feinschliff:













ach und nicht zu vergessen, das ist nach rezept von felix²!
flo


----------



## Icke84 (23. Juli 2007)

hi,

hat vielleicht einer die Maße von dem 74kingz Kettenspanner (singlespeed version),

also besser gesagt von der halterung die zwischen nabe und rahmen geklemmt wird?

am besten wär gleich sone zeichnung, einmal oben und einmal seite.


----------



## koxxrider (23. Juli 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Nächstes Projekt:
> 
> Ich habe bei jemandem gesehen, dass er ein Werkzeug zum einpressen der Stutzen in Hydraulikleitungen hatte. Klar, das geht auch mit den Klötzchen am Schraubstock (/Zange) aber dieses Tool ist mobil und praktisch.
> Dummerweise hatte er es sich besorgen lassen ohne vorher zu wissen, dass es 80,- (!!) kostet...    muss von Magura für Bike-Werkstätten sein. Dafür war das aber echt klapprig.
> ...






wie geil is dass denn, wie kann man soas am pc entwerfen, kann man da irgendwo ein programm für runterladen oder so?...hätte da nähmlich auch ma was zu entwerfen,


----------



## dane08 (23. Juli 2007)

ist bestimmt keine freeware
oder etwa doch?dann würds mich auch interessieren


----------



## Icke84 (23. Juli 2007)

dazu brauchste eigentlich zwei programme, einmal z.B. das CAD programm um das modell zu erstellen und dann den 3D pdf creator.

beide sind keine freeware. aber es gibt kostenlose 3D Software, bei CAD zeug weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (25. Juli 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> dazu brauchste eigentlich zwei programme, einmal z.B. das CAD programm um das modell zu erstellen und dann den 3D pdf creator.
> 
> aber es gibt kostenlose 3D Software




und dann muß man noch umgehen können damit...


----------



## Icke84 (25. Juli 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hat vielleicht einer die Maße von dem 74kingz Kettenspanner (singlespeed version),
> 
> ...




das war ja eigentlich meien frage bevor die sachen zu dem CAD programmen kam... also vielleicht hat ja jemand was


----------



## robs (25. Juli 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> das war ja eigentlich meien frage bevor die sachen zu dem CAD programmen kam... also vielleicht hat ja jemand was





Bitteschön: Zeichnung (PDF)


Es gibt einen kleinen Fortschritt zu vermelden:







Hat mir ein bekannter gedreht. Viel mehr existiert vom Stutzen-Drücker noch nicht, hab ein paar schief ausgesägte Teile die auf mich warten...   sch** Klausuren am Hacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontyXL (25. Juli 2007)

also ich benutze für so Zeichnungen immer den Inventor der geht ganz gut dafür.


----------



## robs (26. Juli 2007)

So, habe mir doch einfach mal die Zeit genommen:






Krumm und schief, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (26. Juli 2007)

Ganz großes Tennis! Respect!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Juli 2007)

@robs

Sauber gemacht obwohls ziemlich russisch aussieht   Hauptsache es funzt weil darauf kommts ja am Ende auch an


----------



## robs (27. Juli 2007)

Video vom Drücker


----------



## TrialBreaker (3. August 2007)

hi leut.hat einer von euch schon mal was davon gehört dass die hinterradnabe "durchrutscht".was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2007)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> hi leut.hat einer von euch schon mal was davon gehört dass die hinterradnabe "durchrutscht".was kann man dagegen machen?



wo soll die HR-Nabe durchrutschen? bisschen genauer beschreiben... 

oder meinst du das die Nabe sich in den Ausfallenden verschiebt und dadurch die Kette locker wird?


----------



## TrialBreaker (3. August 2007)

naja ik weis es selbst nicht so richtig.soll wohl an der zahnscheibe der nabe liegen(abgenutzt).weiß damit aber nichts anzufangen.wie kann ich das beheben und wie teuer wird das wohl werden????


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2007)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> naja ik weis es selbst nicht so richtig.soll wohl an der zahnscheibe der nabe liegen(abgenutzt).weiß damit aber nichts anzufangen.wie kann ich das beheben und wie teuer wird das wohl werden????


Kettenspanner?

hier...

plus 2 von den kleinen schräubchen hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialBreaker (3. August 2007)

danke hab ik.ich glaub jetzt zu wissen was das problem ist.da wo der ritzel hinten auf die nabe kommt sind sone kerben an der nabe.ich glaub das ist die zahnscheibe.und die iss im po.


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. August 2007)

mein gott, ihm rutscht der freilauf durch!!!  das erschließt sich doch!
was haste denn für ne nabe?

ach und das wo das ritzel auf die nabe kommt, das is der freilaufkörper, was soll da im arsch sein?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2007)

Ich glaube er meint die Steckritzelaufnahme auf dem FreilaufkÃ¶rper.Wenn das Ritzel nur eine geringe AuflageflÃ¤che hat passiert es,das sich das Ding in die Aufnahme reinfrisst wenn du es lange fÃ¤hrst,dann enstehen diese Kerben auf der "verzahnung".Besorg dir ein Ritzel mit breiterer AuflageflÃ¤che(z.B. Surly,Chris King?).Ein Ritzel eben was unten,wo es auf dem FreilaufkÃ¶rper aufliegt breiter ist.Kannst dann auch minimal versetztn,sodass du die Kettenlinie nicht verschiebst,aber das Ritzel trotzdem nich auf so einer Kerbe liegt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen,
Martin


----------



## TrialBreaker (4. August 2007)

also ik glaube heavy hat recht.iss ne montynabe und da das fett von der zahnscheibe nicht entfernt wurde iss die jetzt ausgenuckelt...also neue zahnscheibe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. August 2007)

So,frag mal hier nach:
Hat hier vlt mal einer ein schÃ¶nes 14 Zahn Steckritzel(shimano-kompatibel) in etwas breiterer Version als die Shimano Standart-Dinger gefertigt,bzw. hat eins abzugeben?
Meine DÃ¼nnen Shimanovski Ritzel verlieren die ZÃ¤hne nach nem halben Monat,und die Kette (K.chain breit) rutscht immer so eklig darauf rum,weil die ZÃ¤hne zu kleine und zu dÃ¼nn sind.
WÃ¼rd mich freuen wenn sich jmd. mal Gedanken Ã¼ber sowas gemacht hÃ¤tte
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## sensiminded (8. August 2007)

servus,
hab mal ne zeichnung von einem teil gemacht, was ich gefräst bräuchte. soll ein arm für nen kettenspanner werden. wer kann sowas machen und das am besten sehr günstig.
hoffe das ist irgendwie möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. August 2007)

so mal mein seit heute fertiger underroh schutz, was sagt ihr?
ist von nem alten surfmast, mit 30% carbon!
















meiner wiegt laut digi waage 89g, der andere dem entsprechend dann wohl so 60g!
mfg flo


----------



## fahrbereit (10. August 2007)

Sehr gute Idee! Wenn der Durchmesser zum Unterrohr passt, kann ma nich meckern.

Ist aber eher unpraktikabel, denn wer hat schon ein Stück alten Surfmast rumliegen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. August 2007)

naja wenn du nen surfer kennst, der immer viel surf, der hat sicher den ein oder anderen mast der nichtmehr fit ist, muss ja nicht aus carbon sein, glasfaser reicht ja vollkommen oder kohle faser!


----------



## Eisbein (10. August 2007)

der schutz kann noch höher angebracht werden, denn du hast ja noch den rockring der schützt ja auch noch so 5-10cm vom Innenlager aus...


----------



## dane08 (12. August 2007)

andere frage
da mein rb ja immer son bischen am lecken ist wollt ich den geberkolben gegen den von einer hss 33 (04er) tauschen. Ich hab das hier auch schonmal gesehen
und wollte fragen ob das alles problemlos zusammenpasst.


----------



## alien1976 (13. August 2007)

muss ja nicht aus carbon sein, glasfaser reicht ja vollkommen oder kohle faser![/QUOTE]


Hä Carbon und kohlefaser ist wohl was anderes oder warum heisst Carbon im Lat. Kohle


----------



## misanthropia (14. August 2007)

ich habe mir jetzt einen kleinen dezenten Kettenspanner gebaut, nicht mehr aus der v brake. mit der durchhängenden kette komme ich nicht klar, ich steh auf spannung.
Ich habe nur den Fehler gemacht, das Blech erst zu biegen un dann zu Löten, dadurch hab ich die nötige Spannung zum federn eben aus dem material geholt.. so nen Mist so ein Anfängerfehler  
läuft gut und hört man nicht, fotos folgen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2007)

Und nochmal ein 74Kings Imitat.
Ist aber noch nicht so fein bearbeitet und sieht noch nich so schÃ¶n aus.Am Gewicht wird auch noch gefeilt-momentan 62g



(Bild anklicken)


----------



## dane08 (19. September 2007)

nur als info für leute die eloxat abbekommen wollen
rohrreiniger (son granulat) ist das zaubermittel
habe damit jetzt 2 felgen enteloxiert und es funzt prima 
das ganze sollte allerdings im freien gemacht werden da es anfängt zu dampfen und zu stinken


----------



## hst_trialer (19. September 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> nur als info für leute die eloxat abbekommen wollen
> rohrreiniger (son granulat) ist das zaubermittel
> habe damit jetzt 2 felgen enteloxiert und es funzt prima
> das ganze sollte allerdings im freien gemacht werden da es anfängt zu dampfen und zu stinken



sag mal wie das zeug heisst was du benutzt und wo du es her hast.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (19. September 2007)

hab die flasche leider weggeschmissen 
das gibts aber in jedem supermarkt war sone weisse flasche mit blauen aufklebern
ich glaub aber nicht das die marke so wichtig ist.


----------



## misanthropia (20. September 2007)

74 king spanner: ich habe auch einen gemacht mit befestigung an kettenstrebe. 
Zu deinem: Ich würde schrauben durch Nieten ersetzen. gewichtsersparnis und Optik.zudem halte ich das Führungselement für die Kette zu überdimensioniert, das muss nicht sein. Bei Meinem ist es auch zu groß geworden. ich würde das allerhöchstens so machen dass di kette in der Höhe voll bedekt ist, meh muss nicht sein, dafür aber in der Breite auseinander gehen und zwar in der Vorderansich \-/. Das hat den effekt dass sich, das gnaze System immer wieder zentriert


----------



## Schevron (22. September 2007)

bekommt man damit auch Farbe runter? sprich ne weiße felge wieder silber?

wie macht mans dann? das granulat in ne wasserschüssel und dann das teil dazu?


----------



## dane08 (22. September 2007)

jo man nimmt ne schüssel oder irgendetwas anderes setzt ne starke "abfulssreinigerlösung" an wartet ein bischen bis sich das granulat gelöst hat und packt dann das teil dazu.Nicht wündern wenn man das teil rausholt ist es weis aber das ist nur ein schmierfilm den man abwaschen kann
allerdings funktioniert das nur bei eloxat 

hat jemand ein ähnlches hausmittelchen mit dem man pulverbeschichtung runterbekommt?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. September 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> jo man nimmt ne schüssel oder irgendetwas anderes setzt ne starke "abfulssreinigerlösung" an wartet ein bischen bis sich das granulat gelöst hat und packt dann das teil dazu.Nicht wündern wenn man das teil rausholt ist es weis aber das ist nur ein schmierfilm den man abwaschen kann
> allerdings funktioniert das nur bei eloxat
> 
> hat jemand ein ähnlches hausmittelchen mit dem man pulverbeschichtung runterbekommt?



Ja mit Cillit Steinlöser,bekommt man alles weg,es ist nur schwierig ranzukommen.Wenn man einen Installateur kennt ist dasaber kein Problem.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. September 2007)

das zeug ist aber teuer... hab gerade gegooglet und da sprang mich sofort cillit-steinlÃ¶ser fÃ¼r 190,40â¬ an, fÃ¼r 20l

ganz schÃ¶n krass

hast mal lackteile in die rohrreiniger-lÃ¶sung geschmissen?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (22. September 2007)

Ja hab ich hab auch einen Kanister da,bei uns ist der nicht so teuer,aber da geht alles ab damit.
Hab mal einen Speicher entkalkt,und dann mit einer Knipex Wasserpumpenzange reingegriffen um was rauszuholen,dann war sie blank,hab das dann mit lackierten und pulverbeschichteten Teilen versucht und das geht weg wie nix.Sollte man nur nicht auf Haut usw.bekommen.


----------



## dane08 (22. September 2007)

ich hab meinen rb hebel da reingetan da passiert aber nix ausser das das was silber ist schwarz wird hab dann noch mit bremsflüssigkeit versucht aber das hat  nur die reaktion von dem rohrreiniger rückgängig gemacht
sprich das sildberne was schwarz geworden ist wurde wieder silber


----------



## dane08 (22. September 2007)

hab grade meinen try all lenker mal in die lösung getaucht und bei dem krieg ich den lack damit auch ab
war zwar ein bischen kompliezierter weil sich der lenker nach dem die farbe ab war wieder schwarz gefärbt hat (bin kein chemiker aber ich glaub der oxidiert dann gleich wieder ) das krieg man aber mitn bischen stahlwolle und wasser abgewischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (5. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein Kettensaonner, 19g incl stahlschrauben, werde das wohlmöglich nochmal optimieren. Einzig die optik stört mich, aber das lass ich.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Oktober 2007)

carbongleiter?


----------



## raffnes (5. Oktober 2007)

zum eloxat entfernen natronlauge (ist glaube ich auch im rohrreiniger drin), kann man in einer drogerie oder apotheke kaufen (extreme vorsicht geboten, handschuhe und schutzbrille!), edelstahlbeize soll auch gehen, hab ich aber bei alu noch nicht probiert, sandstrahlen lassen  bzw zum galvaniseur (enteloxieren) in eurer nähe bringen, der macht das für ein appel und n ei, 
und der fachmann weiß, was er tut.


----------



## hooliemoolie (5. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin Lackierer  und Eloxierte Sachen Rohreiniger 
Pulverbeschichtete oder Lackierte Sachen ..Wieso Beizt ihr die nich Ameisensaüre zb..Billig und fast in jeden guten Baumarkt zu haben ..
des zeug wqas wir haben is so Krass  Aggressiv ...damit geht alles weck ..
muss man halt nur mit Vorsicht ran gehen....

habe ich bei meiner HS33 gemacht danach poliert..


----------



## hooliemoolie (5. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> carbongleiter?



 eher Hammerschlag design....


----------



## misanthropia (6. Oktober 2007)

carbongleiter, sieht auf dem Foto wirklich schlimmer aus als er in wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. November 2007)

Frisch aus der CNC  Wegen Nachfragen hab ich diesmal ne kleine Serie gemacht. Also wer eins mÃ¶chte einfach PM an mich. Preis pro StÃ¼ck wÃ¤ren 5â¬ inklusive Versand! Ach ja , fÃ¼r die Leute die nicht wissen was das ist.....sind AlueinstellrÃ¤dchen fÃ¼r die HS 33


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. November 2007)

du alter bastelfuchs, nix zu tun auf arbeit?


----------



## andrewlandry (8. November 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> TPA Rädchen selbergemacht. Bringt an sich net viel hatte aber Langweile  .
> Kostet bei Trialmarkt glaube 7,50 was ich net verstehn kann. Das Teil hat auf der CNC Maschine ne Fertigungszeit von nicht mal einer Minute



Hallo bin neuling,für was ist denn so was?


----------



## isah (8. November 2007)

Das ist ne Ventilkappe, sieht man doch.


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. November 2007)

wirklich maln teil das n vernÃ¼nftigen Preis hat

hab mir gleich mal eins gesichert... wollte schon lang eins aber - 7,50â¬ ;( das muss nich sein


----------



## andrewlandry (8. November 2007)

ok danke


----------



## mr.mütze (8. November 2007)

jetzt bräuchtest du nur noch son selbst gebautes eloxalbad dann könntest du die noch eloxieren und ne klein serie machen in bunten farben. kannst du auch größere teile machen

mfg marcel


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. November 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> du alter bastelfuchs, nix zu tun auf arbeit?



Sowas macht man nach der Arbeit Alex 



mr.mütze schrieb:


> jetzt bräuchtest du nur noch son selbst gebautes eloxalbad dann könntest du die noch eloxieren und ne klein serie machen in bunten farben. kannst du auch größere teile machen
> 
> mfg marcel



Ich heiß ja nicht Deng, der alles in 20 Farben produzieren muss . Und etwas von Deng zu kopieren wäre ja fast schon eine Doppelkopie  Und ja ich kann auch größere Teile machen. Aber normalerweise mach ich sowas nicht in Serie. Ich probier dann lieber immer mal ne neue Idee aus und fertige davon 1 bis 3 Teile je nach dem wie ich Lust habe, weil ich keine große Vermarktung mit den Teilen anstrebe.


----------



## Schevron (8. November 2007)

was bräuchte man denn eigentlich um bremsscheiben selber zu machen?
dh. was für ein material bräuchte man, welches material wäre möglich, bzw. auch möglich um die bremskraft zu erhöhen (alu, ...)

Lasercut Maschine würde gehen ?!


----------



## isah (8. November 2007)

Die Frage ist wie testest du die? Direkt ans Rad bauen waere nicht so klug, da muesste irgend eine Vorrichtung her..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> was bräuchte man denn eigentlich um bremsscheiben selber zu machen?
> dh. was für ein material bräuchte man, welches material wäre möglich, bzw. auch möglich um die bremskraft zu erhöhen (alu, ...)
> 
> Lasercut Maschine würde gehen ?!



2316 (nicht rostender Stahl quasi Edelstahl) enthält viel Chrom aber hat keine große Härte.

Dann könnte man Sonderlegierungen probieren die bestimmte Hersteller ich sag jetzt mal selber zusammen mixen. Gibt schon feine Sachen die man in keinem Tabellenbuch findet.


----------



## misanthropia (8. November 2007)

Werkstoffnummer
1.4034

Stahlgruppe
Legierte Edelstähle: Nichtrostende Stähle mit < 2,5% Ni, ohne Mo, ohne Sonderzusätze

Kurznamen
X46Cr13

C 0,43 bis 0,4
Si 1,0
Mn 1,0
P 0,04
S 0,015
Cr 12,5 bis 14,5

mech eigenschaften geglüht
800 N/mm²
245 HB 30

mech eigenschaften gehärtet
1930 N/mm²
535 HB 30 oder 55 HRC

Angelassen bei 100-200 °C 52-54 HRC

7,7 Kg/dm³
0,46 J/(Kg K)
30 W/(K m)
~11 E10 -6 /K
215000 N/mm

Warmformgebung bei 800-1100°C
Weichglühen (A+) 750 - 850 °C
Härten 980-1030 °C
Anlassen 100-200°C

Verwendungszweck
Rost- und säurebeständige Stähle:
Härtbarer Stahl für schneidende Werkzeuge, Tafelmesser, Maschinenmesser, Rasiermesser, Scheren sowie Meßwerkzeuge, Kugellager, Schlittschuhe.
Geeigneter Schweißzusatzwerkstoff : 1.4302, 1.4316, 1.4502, 1.4551, 2.4806

diskussion gabs letztens schon woanders 

lasern ist verzugsfrei daher bietet sich das ganz gut an


----------



## Schevron (8. November 2007)

wo bekommt man denn das material her, bzw. was kostet eine platte umgerechnet auf einen scheibe. sagen wir mal 160 oder 180er.
soll sich ja auch lohnen, dh. nicht teurer sein als eine kaufen 

Programieren dann in nem CAD programm? oder kann man das ev auch direkt von einer scheibe abgreifen?


----------



## mr.mütze (8. November 2007)

das mit dem eloxieren war ja nur ne idee


----------



## curry4king (10. November 2007)

was ist eigentlich jetzt mit dem carbon laufrad?
oder hab ich das verpasst und es schon im thread??


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. November 2007)

Hier mal mein Achsenumbau der American Classic Disc Nabe von Schnellspanner auf Schrauben


----------



## jockie (12. November 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Achsenumbau der American Classic Disc Nabe von Schnellspanner auf Schrauben


Du ausgefuchster Hund!   

Von der gewonnenen Robustheit mal abgesehen...Gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. November 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Du ausgefuchster Hund!
> 
> Von der gewonnenen Robustheit mal abgesehen...Gewichtsersparnis?



Gute Frage Jockie   Hab sie nicht gewogen aber ich schätze so um die 10g (eher weniger) weil die Teile die jetzt aus Alu gedreht sind vorher aus Stahl waren. Mir ging bloß der Mist mit dem Schnellspanner auf den Sack weil wie du schon sagst die Sache nicht so stabil war . Durch die Verwendung der Schrauben dürfte es insgesamt auch noch mal ein bißl leichter werden.


----------



## alien1976 (13. November 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich jetzt mit dem carbon laufrad?
> oder hab ich das verpasst und es schon im thread??



Die letzte Info von Flo war ein Scheitern des Projektes Carbonfelge.
Die Idee ist wohl übern Haufen geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (13. November 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> [/url]



 Krass!! 
Wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man das du einmal so stark gebrems hast das die Speichen um ein ganzes Speichenloch verrutscht sind!!!!!!!1!11einself!!!!





'tschuldigung!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. November 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Krass!!
> Wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man das du einmal so stark gebrems hast das die Speichen um ein ganzes Speichenloch verrutscht sind!!!!!!!1!11einself!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



aha


----------



## erwinosius (13. November 2007)

> lasern ist verzugsfrei


stimmt leider nicht. haben die woche erst wieder in der arbeit teile bekommen die lasergeschnitten wurden die sich sehr arg verzogen hatten.
Für solche Sachen is Wasserstrahlschneiden wohl besser da ja die Kontur nicht so genau sein muss (bei Wasser ca 1/10) aber es sich bei Wasserstrahlschneiden nicht verzieht da ja keine wirkliche Erwärmung des Werkstückes eintritt. Zumindest nicht bei dieser Größe. 

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## Schevron (14. November 2007)

hat denn jemand von euch schon mal dran gedacht sich bremsscheiben selber zu machen?


----------



## AxLpAc (14. November 2007)

erwinosius schrieb:


> stimmt leider nicht. haben die woche erst wieder in der arbeit teile bekommen die lasergeschnitten wurden die sich sehr arg verzogen hatten.
> Für solche Sachen is Wasserstrahlschneiden wohl besser da ja die Kontur nicht so genau sein muss (bei Wasser ca 1/10) aber es sich bei Wasserstrahlschneiden nicht verzieht da ja keine wirkliche Erwärmung des Werkstückes eintritt. Zumindest nicht bei dieser Größe.
> 
> gruß
> erwinosius



dann hatten die wohl keine ahnung - hab mal in ner blechbude gearbeitet und deren laserbearbeitung war meist erste sahne!


----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2007)

naja hab mich mit nem anderen unterhalten der meinte dass das auch mit abstand die schlechtesten teile waren die wir in letzter zeit bekommen haben. allerdings wars halt auch ca 10mm dicker stahl. der wird scho bisll heißer. 
kann man bestimmt besser machen. aber ich selber hab (leider) keine erfahrung damit. hab nur gesagt was ich halt schon erlebt hab.
und wasserstrahlschneiden is ja wohl auch genau genug odeR?

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (16. November 2007)

ich habe das problem das meine kettenlinie schief ist (tretlagerachse zu breit)
ich habe hoffmann gesagt das ich die try all isis kurbel fahren will und er hat mir ein 124mm isis tretlager geschickt. Das ist aber zu breit. Ich habe bei trialmarkt 122mm tretlager gefunden aber das ist auch noch zu breit. neues tretlager kann ich mir eig nicht leisten und wenns kein schmaleres als das 122mm gibt dann würds auch nichts bringen.
gibts irgendwo spacer für sowas?(oder selfmade spacer) und funzt das dann überhaupt  von der stabilität her ?Da die aufllageflache vom ritzel dann ja 
kleiner wäre.
wie schlimm ist es überhaupt wenn die kettenlinie schief ist?


----------



## misanthropia (16. November 2007)

also mit spacern wirst du ja die achse nicht verlängern können. du kannst höchstens die Position dadurch verändern, musst aber eben bedenken dass dir das an auf der anderen Seite fehlt. 
Das Problem bei schiefer Kettenlinie ist, dass zu der axialen zugkraft noch eine seitliche dazukommt die sich ungünsitg auf die Nieten auswirken kann. ob 124 oder 122mm ist der kettenlinie aber egal.
Das Problem tritt auch da auf, wo die Kette die Kettenblätter verlässt bzw aufgerollt wird, auch da tritt eine Biegung auf die wiederum ******* für die Niete ist.

also meiner Erfahrung nach ist so ein kritischer winkel aber beim singelspeed eigentlich nicht realisierbar (außer wenn mans will).

ach ja .. self made spacer kannste dir aus einem Kassettenritzel machen , ich weiß nicht welches aber wenn du die zähne abschleifst (innen und außen)p asst es ganz genau


----------



## kingpin18 (16. November 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich habe das problem das meine kettenlinie schief ist (tretlagerachse zu breit)
> ich habe hoffmann gesagt das ich die try all isis kurbel fahren will und er hat mir ein 124mm isis tretlager geschickt. Das ist aber zu breit. Ich habe bei trialmarkt 122mm tretlager gefunden aber das ist auch noch zu breit. neues tretlager kann ich mir eig nicht leisten und wenns kein schmaleres als das 122mm gibt dann würds auch nichts bringen.
> gibts irgendwo spacer für sowas?(oder selfmade spacer) und funzt das dann überhaupt  von der stabilität her ?Da die aufllageflache vom ritzel dann ja
> kleiner wäre.
> wie schlimm ist es überhaupt wenn die kettenlinie schief ist?



Wo ist hier das Problem? Da gibt es doch auch 118 Lager.


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. November 2007)

entweder 118er Tretlager... oder als überbrückung

zentriere das LR ein bisschen weiter nach links und die Nabe mit den excentern ein bisschen nach rechts

sodass sich nichmehr 100% im Rahmen drin sind... vllt 2mm nach rechts



ich werd mir sowieso irgendwann mal ein FSA Platinum Pro TI gönnen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. November 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Wo ist hier das Problem? Da gibt es doch auch 118 Lager.



er hat doch kein geld dafür, wie bereits geschrieben


----------



## dane08 (16. November 2007)

das prob hat sich gelöst hoffmann schickt mir ein 118er im tausch gegen das 124er


----------



## kingpin18 (23. November 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Achsenumbau der American Classic Disc Nabe von Schnellspanner auf Schrauben



Hier ist sie noch mal auf der Waage.

Noch mal 1000 dank für die gute Arbeit.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. November 2007)

Hier mal meine selfmade Alubackings. Die Backings sind von der Länge ein Mittelding zwischen den alten und den neuen Coustpads aber schon eher kurz gehalten. Außerdem wurde eine strafferer Dichtgummi als Halterung verwendet.
Der Bremsgummi ist der original Coustgummi.


----------



## EchoPure (26. November 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Hier mal meine selfmade Alubackings. Die Backings sind von der Länge ein Mittelding zwischen den alten und den neuen Coustpads aber schon eher kurz gehalten. Außerdem wurde eine strafferer Dichtgummi als Halterung verwendet.
> Der Bremsgummi ist der original Coustgummi.
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSC00946.JPG
> ...




schöne idee ahstes schon getestet?
Wird der belag auch reingeklebt?
Was willste für 1 paar haben?
Gehen die auch für andere beläge?
Grüße der Kay


----------



## Schevron (26. November 2007)

wo bekommen die eigentlich das material für die Beläge her? (Coustls, Bärbel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. November 2007)

@EchoPure

Die Beläge werden eingeklebt mit Epoxidharz (hält wie bombe).
Wenn sie abgefahren sind erwärmt man die Backings bißl mit der Heißluftpistole  
damit der Kleber flüssig wird und hebelt das Reststück einfach raus.
Die Teile werde ich nicht in Serie produzieren weil ich im Moment nicht so die richtige Zeit dafür habe und der Gummi auch Handgeschnitzt ist  

@Shevron

Der Michel wird um den perfekten Gummi zu finden einfach bißl rum experimentiert haben .  Den Gummi gibt es im Kunststoffhandel. Hab bei mir auch einen um die Ecke der mir kostenlos paar Reststücke mitgegeben hat aber ich bin zu faul sie auszuprobieren. Der meinte sogar das wenn ich ihm den Coustgummi gebe die in ihrem Labor die Zusammensetzung bestimmen können und mir den Gummi nachmachen können aber das kostet halt richtig Kohle.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. November 2007)

schönes ding!
immer wieder geile sachen von dir nils.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. November 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> schönes ding!
> immer wieder geile sachen von dir nils.



Thanks, Sebo


----------



## florianwagner (29. November 2007)

weiß jemand zufällig die wandstärke vom adamant a1 zbw den innendurchmesser vom oberrohr?


----------



## misanthropia (29. November 2007)

Für alle die, die sich die 35 für einen 74Kingz kettenspanner sparen wollen: den Federstahl gibt es auch als Paar für 7.5. den Rest kann man sich selber machen und der sieht auch noch gescheit aus, nicht so auffällig und vorallem teuer wie der von Kingz.
Funzt auch besser und eleganter als ein V Brake- Zweckentfremdung.
Und bei Ebay gibt es Bastel- Federstahl. davon habe ich noch jede menge übrig als wenn jemand was haben möchte.. wird nicht teuer sein bei mir.
AUf jeden Fall funktioniert mein kettenspanner prima.


----------



## Eisbein (29. November 2007)

es reicht aus nen fuchsschwanz aus dem baumarkt oder wie bei mir nen spachtel.
nur der gleiter ist nen problem (aber auch kein großes)


----------



## robs (29. November 2007)

Noch habe ich von dem Kunststoff, ich kann bei Bedarf auch noch Gleiter bauen.


----------



## misanthropia (29. November 2007)

also der Gleiter war gar kein problem. Musst einfach nur ein U Profil Biegen. Warum war das denn so ein problem? Da ich keine anstädigen Kleber hatte bzw das nicht so funktoinierte wie ich wolle habe ichkurzerhand zum Niet gegriffen und das geht echt gut als Verbindung.

habe jetzt einfach ein Alu blech genommen. Es ist recht weich und bildet Riefen der Kette. Ist aber recht leiste und demnächst mache ich wieder einen Carbonkäfig. habe bisher keine Lust nur für dieses Pipiteil extra Harz anzumischen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2007)

Mein Gleiter besteht ganz einfach aus Hartplastik,und ist zu 90% leise,keine SchleifgerÃ¤uche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evoluzer (30. November 2007)

Moin zusammen!..
hab das hier gerade mal gelesen und hab da auch ne idee! 
Und zwar das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Harley-Davidson-FL-FXE-FXWG-FLH-Primaer-Kette-Spanner_W0QQitemZ180186730899QQihZ008QQcategoryZ49834QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem

dat ist n Primärkettenspannschuh aus ner Harley. Dat zeug hat ma so gut wie keinen verschleis, weil halt normalerweise die Kraft von nem HD Motor drüberläuft.

Vielleicht ne gute Lösung!?


----------



## misanthropia (30. November 2007)

naj das Teil stelle ich mir etwas zu Fett für dünne Fahrrad ketten vor


----------



## Evoluzer (30. November 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> naj das Teil stelle ich mir etwas zu Fett für dünne Fahrrad ketten vor



muss man natürlich n bischen bearbeiten  normalerweise läuft da ne kette drüber die drei bis viermal so breit ist wie die an unseren rädern, bzw. an euern rädern  hab ja noch keins .....


----------



## luckygambler (5. Dezember 2007)

servus!
da ich nen neuen rockring montieren wollte und mir das werkzeug fehlt um ihn abzuschrauben bin ich damit zu unserem dirt-laden wo ich es immer machen lasse. 
blöderweise kam er heute auf die idee mein pedal abzuschrauben um auf die kurbel ein rohr zu stecken, anstatt wie sonst immer auf den maulschlüssel nen rohr. ohne jeglichen verdacht zu schöpfen lachte ich noch am beim hinausgehen als er sagt das pedal kriegt man garnet ab. 
jetzt kann ich nicht mehr lachen. nach ein paar jumps bemerkte ich ein eiern auf der seite. nach genauerem hinschauen stellte ich fest, dass das pedal eierte. bin natürlcih wieder dahin und hab ihn mal machen lassen. gewinde nachgeschnitten und co. den schuh wollte er sich nciht ganz anziehen. die kurbel wär ja schon kaputt gewesen, er köntne ja ncihts dafür wenn es beim auseinanderschrauebn passiert. tolle wurst, naja erstmal boykott angesagt  

ich erinnere mich daran, dass man eine gewindehülse reinschrauben kann wenn man ein grössers gewinde reinschneidet. welche tipps könnt ohr mir geben um das gewinde absolut senkrecht reinzuschneiden?
gruss chris


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Dezember 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> servus!
> da ich nen neuen rockring montieren wollte und mir das werkzeug fehlt um ihn abzuschrauben bin ich damit zu unserem dirt-laden wo ich es immer machen lasse.
> blöderweise kam er heute auf die idee mein pedal abzuschrauben um auf die kurbel ein rohr zu stecken, anstatt wie sonst immer auf den maulschlüssel nen rohr. ohne jeglichen verdacht zu schöpfen lachte ich noch am beim hinausgehen als er sagt das pedal kriegt man garnet ab.
> jetzt kann ich nicht mehr lachen. nach ein paar jumps bemerkte ich ein eiern auf der seite. nach genauerem hinschauen stellte ich fest, dass das pedal eierte. bin natürlcih wieder dahin und hab ihn mal machen lassen. gewinde nachgeschnitten und co. den schuh wollte er sich nciht ganz anziehen. die kurbel wär ja schon kaputt gewesen, er köntne ja ncihts dafür wenn es beim auseinanderschrauebn passiert. tolle wurst, naja erstmal boykott angesagt
> ...



OMG ich kapier zwar bis jetzt noch nicht wieso man für einen RR wechel die Pedale abschrauben muss aber egal. Am besten alles selber machen dann haste die Probs nicht.


----------



## luckygambler (5. Dezember 2007)

da hast du absolut recht. so ein schwachsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (5. Dezember 2007)

die dinger die du brauchst heißen helicoils. weiß aber nicht wo es die gibt und habe noch nie was damit gemacht. ich glaube das sind Gewindehülsen. du bohst das pedalloch ein und klbst die hülse fest.


----------



## erwinosius (5. Dezember 2007)

na dann mal n Tip wie du deine Löcher schön gerade in deine Kurbel bekommst. Ich denke mal du musst dir eh ne fähige Werkstatt suchen weil du dir ja schon mangels Werkzeug den Rockring tauschen lassen hast.
Also du brauchst ne ordentliche Ständerbohrmaschine und nen ordentlichen Maschinenschraubstock.
Dann spannst du die Kurbel so gerade wie nur irgendwie möglich in den Schraubstock und bohrst dir ein Kerzengerades Loch in deine Kurbel. Dann in der gleichen Einstellung kannst du gleich mit deiner Ständerbohrmaschine ein Gewinde in die Kurbel schneiden. Fertig.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob nicht Pedale andere Steigungen als die Standartsteigung haben. Müsste man mal nachmessen.
Wenn du selber keine Möglichkeit hast könnte ich dir vielleicht auch helfen.

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## misanthropia (5. Dezember 2007)

je nach Seite musst du auf das Linksgewinde achten. aso erfahrungsgemäß ist es einfacher und sogar güstiger sich eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen.
Das vorhandene Loch wird schon als führung genügen. du spasst das erstmal leicht ein, dann drückst du den bohrer in das loch bis du ihn Wierstandslos durchführen kannst. das enspricht natürlich dem bohrer für das Gewinde und nicht für das zu Bohrende Loch (logisch ne). 
mit eineem Helicoil ist das wesentlich einfacher als wenn du dann noch ein Gewinde reinschneiden musst, denn handelsüblich ist die größe auch nicht mehr. höchstens wenn deine werkstatt einen da hat.


----------



## Kinimod (5. Dezember 2007)

@ luckygambler

Also dafür gibt es ein Werkzeug. Haben nicht sehr viel Radläden, aber vielleicht findest Du ja einen der das hat.
Ich kenne das jeden Falls aus dem Radladen, in dem ich mal gearbeitet habe.

Das ist eigentlich nichts anderes als eine Reibaale, die dann in einen Gewindeschneider übergeht. 
Dieser wird mit einem Schneideisen in das alte Pedalgewinde geschnitten. Wie schon erwähnt hat die alte Bohrung genug Führungskraft, damit das auch grade wird. 
Nach dem Gewindeschneiden wird eine Hüllse ( in diesem Fall, kein Helicoil)  von Hand auf das  Pedalgewinde aufgeschraubt.  
Dannach Gewindehüllse fettfrei machen Loctite auftragen Und das Pedal samt  Gewindehüllse einschrauben und fest ziehen. 
Hält ganz  gut und gibt es für Links- und Recht- Gewinde.

Am Besten fragst Du mal in den Wekstätten speziel nach diesem Wekzeug. Viele haben es zwar, aber meistens lohnt es sich einfach nicht, weil ne normal Kurbel nur ca. 30 Euro kostet und die Repartur damit mind. 15 Euro.
Aber bei ne Trialkurbel könnte sich das ja schon lohnen.

So dann mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## isah (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich wuerds zum Jan schicken


----------



## luckygambler (6. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab nen boharmschienenständer wo ich meine bohrmaschiene absolut senkrecht einspannen kann. einen schraubstock hätte ich wohl auch. da es die rechte kurbel ist ist es auch ein rechtsgewinde. so wie ich es verstanden habe kann ich es also so machen:

1. mit der boahrmaschiene senkrecht das loch vergrössern passend für den neuen gewindeschneider. passend heisst kleiner das der gewindeschneider, is klar.
2. gewindeschneider reinbohren von hand (würde gehen weil das loch genug führungskraft bildet) sicher???
3. helicoil reinschrauben und mit loctite (hab ich auch) sichern. helicoil ist also so eine doppelseitige gewindehülse??
4. pedal reinschrauben.
5. biken!


----------



## alien1976 (6. Dezember 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> servus!
> da ich nen neuen rockring montieren wollte und mir das werkzeug fehlt um ihn abzuschrauben bin ich damit zu unserem dirt-laden wo ich es immer machen lasse.
> blöderweise kam er heute auf die idee mein pedal abzuschrauben um auf die kurbel ein rohr zu stecken, anstatt wie sonst immer auf den maulschlüssel nen rohr. ohne jeglichen verdacht zu schöpfen lachte ich noch am beim hinausgehen als er sagt das pedal kriegt man garnet ab.
> jetzt kann ich nicht mehr lachen. nach ein paar jumps bemerkte ich ein eiern auf der seite. nach genauerem hinschauen stellte ich fest, dass das pedal eierte. bin natürlcih wieder dahin und hab ihn mal machen lassen. gewinde nachgeschnitten und co. den schuh wollte er sich nciht ganz anziehen. die kurbel wär ja schon kaputt gewesen, er köntne ja ncihts dafür wenn es beim auseinanderschrauebn passiert. tolle wurst, naja erstmal boykott angesagt
> ...



Schau mal hier hab was gefunden Helicoil und Gewindebohrer (etwa bis zu mitte runterscrollen)http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...urbelgewinde+einsatz&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=de


----------



## Sherco (6. Dezember 2007)

Mal ne Frage: 

wenn man einen oben leicht abgeschrägten vorbau fährt,muss die gabel auch abgeschrägt sein?
wenn ja,kann man das einfach alleine runterflexen?


----------



## luckygambler (6. Dezember 2007)

hab jan angerufen. der machts fÃ¼r ca. 6â¬ 
perfekt!


----------



## misanthropia (6. Dezember 2007)

@ sherco: ja und ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (6. Dezember 2007)

@ misanthopia: nein und nein

@ sherco: Du kannst den Schafft auch gerade lassen, ist ja nicht so als ob bei der Schraegen ne Schraube greift.


----------



## triptonight (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich stimme auch isah zu, den Gabelschafft kannst du gerade lassen. Ist wirklich nicht nötig, den schräg abzuflexen.


----------



## misanthropia (6. Dezember 2007)

also nein und ja 
also beim abgeschrägten Vorbau  wie Monty halte ich das schon für Notwendig, sonst kannst du die Lager nicht vorspannen. Du kannst es aber auch einfach grade abschneiden auf minimum, oder ein kreis, oder Zacken, hauptsache der schaft guckt nicht raus und ist minimal so hoch wie oberkante der oberen Schraube.


----------



## Sherco (6. Dezember 2007)

naja ist ein leicht abgeschrägter Try all.... ich lasse es dann einfach so.


----------



## isah (6. Dezember 2007)

@misanthropia jo du hast recht, nein und ja  geht mit ner flex, auch wenn ich ne Saege nehmen wuerde.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2007)

ich bin den monty vorbau mit gradem schaft gefahren. 
einfach nen spacer drunter und die schräge aheadkappe liegt nimmer aufm schaft auf.


----------



## dane08 (10. Dezember 2007)

edit


----------



## misanthropia (11. Dezember 2007)

hat schonmal jemand mit zugang und etwas mehr zeit an Drehbank und Bohrmaschine mit Möglichkeit des Hohnens drüber nachgedacht einen Druckübersetzer für Bremsen zu machen? Nur mal so aus Neugier.
Problem bisher: Freigabe des Maximalen Drucks der Bremsleitung, Entlüftungsmöglichkeit Dichtungen in einer Geeigneten Größe wenn man nicht unbedingt einen dicken Stahlwulst am Rahmen mit sich rumtragen will. 

alles in allem ist das eine verrückte Idee die ich direkt verwerfe. Aber eine Idee halt


----------



## Trialar (28. Januar 2008)

So, lass mal den Thread wiederaufleben mit dem wohl mit Abstand hässlichsten Kettenspanner:













Spannung Note 1
Stabilität    Note 6

Optik       Note 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2008)

also abgesehen von der verstelleinrichtung des vorderen rädchens find ich die idee super. ich denke ist durchaus ne super grundlage die man ausbauen kann!
besorg dir mal paar cfk-matten und harz, bau dir ne vernünftige form und dann bau die bude nochmal. dann wirds stabiler und leichter (vllt)

ich find den gut!


----------



## roborider (28. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn das für eine Nabe?


----------



## alien1976 (28. Januar 2008)

ansatzweise gut nachgebaut. aber stimmt man  hätt mehr in die Feinheit gehen sollen. (präziser und optisch schoner)mehr abrunden nicht so klobig und ein paar Löcher nei.

Hab meinen grad heut mal wieder zerlegt und gewartet.  Er funzt wie eh und jeh einwandfrei. und hat son viel mitgemacht


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Januar 2008)

was hast du da als feder genommen?


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2008)

jungs, hat irgenteiner von euch mal ne bastel anleitung für nen anständigen Vbrake adapter.
Canti sockel hätte ich hier...


----------



## alien1976 (29. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> was hast du da als feder genommen?



wenn de mich meinst des ist ne Feder aus nem scheibenwischergummi. Rostfrei und genieal elastisch.

Pro Wischerblatt sind meistens 2 stück drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (29. Januar 2008)

roborider schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Nabe?



Is ne Surly Nabe  in silber


----------



## Trialar (29. Januar 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> ansatzweise gut nachgebaut. aber stimmt man  hätt mehr in die Feinheit gehen sollen. (präziser und optisch schoner)mehr abrunden nicht so klobig und ein paar Löcher nei.



Naja net wirklich nachgebaut. sieht man zwar auf den Bildern net, aber der Spanner is nicht gleichzeitig Schaltauge, sondern an der Nabe befestigt. Das mit der Feinheit stimmt schon, is aber auch nur ne Arbeit von ner viertel Stunde gewesen, weil ich mir zuvor das Schaltauge abgerissen hab und schnell improvisieren musste um weiter fahren zu können (Point-Kettenspanner). Wird irgendwann noch überarbeitet. Solang er funzt bleibt er aber erst mal so


----------



## isah (29. Januar 2008)

@trialar bist du bei dfn unterwegs? da gibts einen mit deinem namen


----------



## Trialar (29. Januar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> @trialar bist du bei dfn unterwegs? da gibts einen mit deinem namen



da ich nicht weiß was dfn ist, bin ichs wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## alien1976 (29. Januar 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Naja net wirklich nachgebaut. sieht man zwar auf den Bildern net, aber der Spanner is nicht gleichzeitig Schaltauge, sondern an der Nabe befestigt. Wie meiste das denn st doch eindeutig in das Ausfallende integriert.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2008)

Ich denke er meint, das sich der Spanner nicht als Schaltauge nutzen lÃ¤sst.


----------



## Trialar (29. Januar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint, das sich der Spanner nicht als Schaltauge nutzen lÃ¤sst.



Das glaub ich nicht. Vielleicht erkennt mans auf den Bildern besser:
Sorry hab bloÃ nen Camcorder

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/2.jpg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/medium/1.jpg?0


----------



## alien1976 (30. Januar 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht. Vielleicht erkennt mans auf den Bildern besser:
> Sorry hab bloß nen Camcorder
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/2.jpg
> ...



Tatsächlich du hast einfach des abgbrochene Schaltauge drangelassen und der Spanner klemmt zwischen Ausfallende und Nabe. Habs erkannt.

Und wie hält er sich???


----------



## alien1976 (31. Januar 2008)

fällt mir grad auf wie machst denn das mit Hr ausbauen die Ausfallende auseinander spreizen? Wegen der Achse


----------



## Trialar (31. Januar 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> fällt mir grad auf wie machst denn das mit Hr ausbauen die Ausfallende auseinander spreizen? Wegen der Achse



Nee, Kettenspanner ist doch an der Nabe befestigt. Kann man genauso rausbauen wie ohne Spanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. Februar 2008)

Tach zusammen
da sich mein Point Kettenspanner letztens verabschiedet hat, will ich mir jetzt so eine Art 74Kingz Kettenspanner zulegen... 
Und da ich ja weiß das hier viele aus dem Forum sich einen eigenden gebaut haben, wollte ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören..
Was für Materialien brauche ich...?
Wie befestige ich den Kettenspanner...?
etc..
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Zeichung  

Gruß Jan


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Februar 2008)

Das hier ist einfach und praktisch unzerstörbar. gewicht warscheinlich 50g
Bin auf der Suche nach so nem Plastikstil. Meiner wird aber die Kette nach oben ziehen.  Das Ding auf dem Bild soll mal ein großer Schöpflöffel oder so gewesen sein


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. Februar 2008)

Super Danke...
Ist zwar jetzt eine andere Methode, sieht aber interessant aus...
Hätte den jemand noch ein Bild oder Anleitung von einem anderen Kettenspanner


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2008)

Ist leider keine Detailaufnahmen, kann ich aber machen wenn ich wieder mal die Kamera meiner Schwester fÃ¼r einen kurzen Augenblick in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Material:

-MetallstÃ¼ck, welches einen Knick von 90Â° hat (-->Winkel aus dem Baumarkt)
-Eine SÃ¤ge, perfekt ist ein ausgedienter Fuchsschwanz( Hieraus wird das FederstahlstÃ¼ck geflext)
-Ein StÃ¼ck Hartplastik ( Habe viele andere Materialien probiert, waren allesamt zu laut, haben die Kette nicht ordentlich gefÃ¼hrt oder die Kette hing an den Kanten fest) Hieraus formt man mit StichsÃ¤ge, Feile und Bohrmaschine
den Gleichtschuh.
-Schrauben und Muttern

NÃ¶tiges Werkzeug:

Flex
Bohrmaschine
Feile
Zwinge

Optionales Werkzeug, fÃ¼r schnelleres und bequemeres Arbeiten:

Schleifstein ( sehr gut um die FÃ¼hrungsrille in den Gleitschuh zu schleifen)
Schraubstock



Martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. Februar 2008)

genau so meinte ich das 
danke Martin 

wenn du es jetzt noch schaffen könntest in den naechsten tagen eine detailansicht zu machen wäre ich dir so verbunden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2008)

Aber sicher, leider im Moment nur im montierten Status:


















Frohes Schaffen Jan



Zur Vorbeugung, das ist die Low-Budget Starrnabe.




Martin


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2008)

martin da kannst aber noch mindestens ein kettenglied raus nehmen aus der kette oder ist die dann zu kurz

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2008)

Dann wÃ¤re die Kette zu kurz, man kÃ¶nnte ohne Kettenspanner fahren und die Kette wÃ¼rde ca. 2 cm durchhÃ¤ngen, also nichts so toll.
Bei meinem Pitbull war das nicht so, da konnte ich ein Glied rausnehmen, und alles passte mit Kettenspanner.
Die verfluchten paar Millimeter mehr an der Coustschen Kettenstrebe bringen es ein wenig durcheinander


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2008)

und haste mal halbes kettenglied probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2008)

martin bei mir hängt die kette nochweniger als 2cm und ich hab trotzdem den spanner drin. musst dir das so biegen das die spannung nicht so hoch ist das sich die kurbeln schwer bewegen und dann passt das.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2008)

Och es passt schon, habe keine Probleme damit und der Spanner muss nicht angepasst oder extrem gebogen werde, wie es ebei einer kÃ¼rzeren Kette der Fall wÃ¤re.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. Februar 2008)

Danke Martin für die Bilder, werde mich morgen mal dransetzen und dann von meinem ergebniss berichten...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2008)

Mein neuer Rockringentwurf. Ik werde das Teil mal in den nächsten Wochen herstellen  Habe es vorne großzügiger ausgespart, weil an sich null Belastung. Naja, mal testen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Februar 2008)

Null Belastung würd ich nicht sagen. Wenn beide Seiten so wenig material haben   biegt sich die eine Hälfte vom RR auf der man immer landet leichter zu einer Seite (entweder zur Kette hin oder von der Kette weg). Aber der ist ja eh recht dick, könnte halten.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Null Belastung würd ich nicht sagen. Wenn beide Seiten so wenig material haben   biegt sich die eine Hälfte vom RR auf der man immer landet leichter zu einer Seite (entweder zur Kette hin oder von der Kette weg). Aber der ist ja eh recht dick, könnte halten.



Das stimmt schon Cryo aber dort wo das große Langloch ist kommt man eigentlich nicht drauf, deswegen ist ja bei manchen RR dort gar kein Material mehr. Ich hab es halt noch bißl voll gelassen damit das Gefüge in sich stabil bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2008)

so rein fertigungstechnisch: wie willst du die fase an der inneren bohrung abfahren? 

war nur spaß... hast du mal ne FEM-analyse gemacht?
mit was für nem programm arbeitest du?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> so rein fertigungstechnisch: wie willst du die fase an der inneren bohrung abfahren?
> 
> war nur spaß... hast du mal ne FEM-analyse gemacht?
> mit was für nem programm arbeitest du?



Das ist einfach. Wir haben dafür spezielle Fräser/Platten da. Die Fasen habsch auch bloß rangemacht damit ich mich net schneide  Das Teil hab ich mit Inventor 7 gemacht, der hat soweit ich weiss noch keine FEM-Analyse....leider. Ich muss mir mal die neuste Version laden. Des weiteren hab ich noch Mechanical Desktop und Unigraphics zur Verfügung wo ich mich aber erst noch reinfitzen muss.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2008)

sonst schick mir mal die cad und ich lass das mal durchrechen. hab nämlich auch gerade einen konstruiert für ne 4 loch kurbel


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Februar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ...hast du mal ne FEM-analyse gemacht?
> mit was für nem programm arbeitest du?





hst_trialer schrieb:


> sonst schick mir mal die cad und ich lass das mal durchrechen. hab nämlich auch gerade einen konstruiert für ne 4 loch kurbel



Ich find das immer wieder herrlich zu lesen, wie hier mit FEM umher geworfen wird. viel Spass beim abschaetzen der maximalen Krafteinwirkung und vor allem der Wirkrichtung...

Ps.: Eine einfache Antwort darauf wird es nicht geben, da Trial definitiv schwierig zu simulieren ist!


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2008)

das man nicht alle faktoren beachten kann ist klar... man kann aber die annahmen entsprechend höher treffen!
dann wird man schon sehen was der für ne sicherheit hat...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (19. Februar 2008)

ein Marco Hoesel ist bestimmt nicht durch rechnen Weltmeister geworden


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2008)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob marco hoesel seine rock-ringe selber fräst und feilt!!!

unser einer versucht halt zu sparen und individuelles an seinem bike zu haben. da kann man sowas doch mal machen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Februar 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob marco hoesel seine rock-ringe selber fräst und feilt!!!
> 
> unser einer versucht halt zu sparen und individuelles an seinem bike zu haben. da kann man sowas doch mal machen.



So siehts aus. Außerdem wird Marco gesponsert, da braucht der sich ums Material keine Gedanken machen  . Außerdem finde ich es geil wenn man mal was hat was man nicht kaufen kann. Und was hab ich davon wenn ich die 30 tacken auf den Tisch knalle um dann mit einem stino RR rumfahren zu können den 10 andere Leute auch fahren?


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2008)

richtig!!!

ich finde es manchmal schade wie der erfindergeist und wille nach individualismus in einigen von uns doch recht plump klein gemacht wird. wenn jeder sich nur ersatzteile kaufen würde, hätte jedes bike nen 74kingz spanner dran (siehe weiter oben). ich hab bisher auch jeden rr selber gebaut und sicher auch mal nen rückschlag gehabt... mittlerweile studiere ich maschinenbau, also kann man sein wissen doch ruhig anwenden um zu lernen.

und noch ein fakt ist denk ich sehr wichtig:
ich will kein hoesel oder hermance oder bealey werden. ich will nur spaß am fahren haben...


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Februar 2008)

so ist richtig individualismus. die meisten rock ringe gefallen mir auch nicht bloß hab ich keine maschine oder möglichkeit mir einen selber zu machen, sonst würde ich es auch machen. kaufen kann jeder!

gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2008)

also mein RR, ich kann ja mal ein bild machen, den hab ich aus einer 10m alu-platte mit ner stichsäge ausgesägt, dann auf einer drechsel-bank befestigt und bei vernünftig rotation ganz vorsichtig ne feile dran gehalten. recht unschön, aber was besseres hatte ich nicht. die innere bohrung hab ich erst mit der bohrmaschine grob in käseform ausgebohrt und dann teilweise von hand gefeilt, teilweise mit nem dremel gefräst. aber alles von hand!!!

so sah er mal aus:


----------



## AxLpAc (20. Februar 2008)

hier kann in keinster art und weise von destruktiver kritik die rede sein. alles was ich sagen wollte ist, dass hier teilweise sehr unvorsichtig mit "ich mach mal ne FEA" umher geworfen wird.

wie auch immer, ich wollte es nur erwaehnt haben...


----------



## 2ndUser (20. Februar 2008)

moin, 

ich weiß nicht was nen FEA sein soll, ich denke berechnungen kann man höchstens für sich selbst und sein rad machen, und ist das verwendete alu nicht viel intressanter? ich habe mir mir nem kumpel nen kettenspanner gebaut, als grundplatte dient ne alte 10mm alupltte, bei der ein 5 cm schnitt 5 minuten dauert, die hält auch ohne berechnungen. 

Gruß Collapse


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Februar 2008)

das ist wahr. es kommt natürlich auf das material an, desweiteren würde ich auch keine berechnungen für andere bei sehr wichtigen teiln wie dem antrieb machen. ich denke einen RR kann man mal rechnen, da ein versagen dieses nicht  gleich gesundheitliche schäden nach sich zieht...
ist er kaputtt, muss man halt nen neuen bauen!

was die FEM bzw FEA angeht, ich bin da schon etwas vorbestraft mit erfahrungen, da ich aktiv im rennsport tätig bin! bei uns an der FH gibt es ein Student-Racing-Team und da machen wir häufig solche berechnungen.


----------



## roborider (20. Februar 2008)

Hier mal eine Abbildung meines Kettenspanners.


----------



## isah (20. Februar 2008)

Sehr schoen!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Februar 2008)

hab den Alien1976 Kettenspanner noch etwas verändert. 
Wenn ich etwas Zeit hab leg ich den nach Innen so wie der 74kingz Spanner.
Wie man sieht braucht meine Kette eh nur ganz wenig Spannung. Wenn die Kette neu ist brauch ich gar keinen Spanner. Da ist sie von selber schon super straff.


----------



## luckygambler (21. Februar 2008)

find ich richtig gut! geht vorallem nix mehr kaputt beim aufsetzen.


----------



## ecols (21. Februar 2008)

der is schon unten montiert.. aber robust auf alle fälle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Februar 2008)

Da der Spann ganz auf der Strebe aufliegt mach es dem nix wenn man drauf landet. Es tritt kein Hebel auf das es zum biegen oder brechen bringen würde


----------



## 2ndUser (22. Februar 2008)

so sieht meiner aus die ähnlichkeit iss verblüffend

die kettenspannung ist einstellbar die feder hab ich aus meinem alten poit kettenspanner die hebel lagerung iss nen cantisockel das ritzel mit industrielager, 
mit unterlegscheiben lässt sich die kettenlinie einstellen, durch das nach vorn gezogene schaltauge brauch man sich auch nichtmer sonne rübe machen ob der tag gleich mit nem gebrochenen spanner endet. die 10mm platte ist mit dem rest vom alten schaltauge unterfüttert damit es plan aufliegt 

eventuell mal noch nen bissl schöner machen

nachteil: da die kette nach aussen gedrückt wird sollte man nen ritzel mit langen zähnen einbauen oder die kette entsprechend kürzen da sie sonnst immermal "springt", spezialanfertigung für jeden schaltaugen typ.

gruß paul


----------



## Scr4t (22. Februar 2008)

hat schonmal jemand so einen Kettenspanner wie den 74kingz für ein 20" gemacht?

weil die standart teile sucken ja so ziemlich....

dürfte aber bei dem kleinen ritzel 12/13 recht schwer sein.


----------



## robs (22. Februar 2008)

Es wäre wohl sinniger, einen Funktionierenden Mechanismus zu basteln, der das Rad zuverlässig in der richtigen Position hält (im horizontalen Ausfallende).


----------



## Scr4t (22. Februar 2008)

robs schrieb:


> Es wäre wohl sinniger, einen Funktionierenden Mechanismus zu basteln, der das Rad zuverlässig in der richtigen Position hält (im horizontalen Ausfallende).



naja, wenn die kette schön gespannt ist und du auf selbiger landest, dann ist das weder gut für die Kette noch für den Freilauf und Tretlager

und bei dem anderen mechanismus würde die kette einfach nachgeben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2008)

In dem neuen Atomz 20" wurde ein Kettenspanner verbaut. Sieht an sich ziemlich robust aus. Und wie Scrat schon sagt ist die Idee zwecks der Kette gar nicht so falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Februar 2008)

Sind die BremsÃ¤ttel wirklich falschherum verbaut?


Btw sieht gar nicht schlecht aus mit Spanner.


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2008)

ja sind sie. Hab mich heute im Training auch gefragt warum man das macht.
Bei uns fahren 2 Kiddis ein Univega 20". auch von Trialers Home. da sind die auch so rum montiert. Ev. ist das nur ne eigenart vom Jens, die so dran zu schrauben. ob es einen vorteil hat wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Fabi (22. Februar 2008)

Falschherum... ich lach mich kaputt. Und ihr wollt Maguras an euren Bikes fahren.


----------



## ecols (23. Februar 2008)

ich würde NIE mehr auf ne ketenspannerlösun zurückwechseln wollen.. damit hat man mit Frontfreilauf doch nur probleme.. ic bi n nur noch froh dass ich inzwischen ohne fahren kann.. die vorstellung freiwillg auf so ne lösung zu setzen widerstrebt mir zutiefst..  aber probierts ruhig mal aus! zusätzliches know how is immer gut!


----------



## Schevron (23. Februar 2008)

Fabi schrieb:


> Falschherum... ich lach mich kaputt. Und ihr wollt Maguras an euren Bikes fahren.


 

Nö - Ich fahr Hope


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Februar 2008)

Und ich Avid, aber man wird ja wohl noch feststellen dÃ¼rfen.


----------



## dane08 (23. Februar 2008)

bringt der kettenspanner eig für das ansprechverhalten des hinterrades?
wenn die kette beim normalen 20er nur leicht gespannt ist, dann tritt man ja erstmal bis der freilauf greift und dann bis die kette greift(also bis sie richtig straff ist und die kraft ans hr weitergibt) 
hätte mann nen kettenspanner dann wäre die kette doch eig immer so straff das sie die kraft gleich ans hr weitergibt

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Februar 2008)

ja das hab ich auch fest gestellt. es ist direkter würde ich sagen vom gefühl her.

gruß marcel


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Februar 2008)

bei uns in l.e fährt auch irgendsoein typ rum, der an seinem 20 zoll monty ein altes shimpanso sis schaltwerk als spanner drann hat. ich fand das immer lustig


----------



## locdog (23. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ja das hab ich auch fest gestellt. es ist direkter würde ich sagen vom gefühl her.
> 
> gruß marcel



bei meinem 26" mit hor. haken (BT7,0) wens korrekt eingestellt ist hat man keinen  "durchanger"
also kein unterschied zum vorherigen bike mit spanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndUser (24. Februar 2008)

ähm... meit ihr nicht das es geründer iss den den "einrastpungt" zu finden und dann reinzutreten anstatt einfach reinzulatschen und schauen ob und wanns greift? 

ich mein damit das beim absprung sowiso alles unter spannung steht in dem augenblick interessierts doch garnich ob die kette gespannt iss oder nicht weil sie ja sowiso straff ist das ansprechverhalten setzt sich aus kurbellänge, den ritzeln, und dem raddurchmesser zusammen dacht ich

berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege.

gruß Collapse


----------



## isah (24. Februar 2008)

> meit ihr nicht das es geründer iss den den "einrastpungt" zu finden und dann reinzutreten anstatt einfach reinzulatschen und schauen ob und wanns greift?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Februar 2008)

2ndUser schrieb:


> ähm... meit ihr nicht das es geründer iss den den "einrastpungt" zu finden und dann reinzutreten anstatt einfach reinzulatschen und schauen ob und wanns greift?
> 
> ich mein damit das beim absprung sowiso alles unter spannung steht in dem augenblick interessierts doch garnich ob die kette gespannt iss oder nicht weil sie ja sowiso straff ist das ansprechverhalten setzt sich aus kurbellänge, den ritzeln, und dem raddurchmesser zusammen dacht ich
> 
> ...




Weis nicht was du hast. Genau darum gings doch dem dane08, kette gibt mehr feedback wenn sie gespannt ist. Drehung der Kurbel bewirkt eine sofortige drehung des Freilaufs.

Abgesehen davon beim sidehop oder schnellen gap kann man gar nicht gescheit den "Einrastpunkt finden" und die Kette so vorspannen(finde ich zumindest). Da verliert man schon ein wenig Energie. Eine gespannte Kette bringt deutlich Vorteile.

@ecols
Wie meinst du das Probleme bei Frontfreilauf und Kettenspanner?
Also ich finde ein kleiner intelligenter Kettenspanner ist 10x besser als so ein horizontale Ausfallenden Schnick Schnack. Ich hab bei observedtrials schon so viele super einfache und und leichte Kettenspanner gesehen. Sind nicht im Weg, werden beim aufsetzen gar nicht berührt... wo ist das problem?


----------



## ecols (24. Februar 2008)

Dass ich noch keinen Kettenspanner gesehen habe der wirklich ausreichende Spannung her bringt.. Ich fahr ja das A2 ohne Spanner, weils mit ein bisschen Feilen an den Ausfallenden hinhaut.. und da KANN die kette einfach nciht durchhängen.. Probleme treten nicht bei jedem Fahrstil auf, und bestimmt auch nciht bei jedem Spanner, ich weiß aber auch nicht warum es nicht möglich sein sollte bei horizontalen Ausfallenden ordentlich zu spannen? man MUSS doch die Kette nicht locker fahren? (warum?) und es gibt nen Haufen richtig gute Lösungen BT, NOX, etc.. Hier lohnt sichs wirklich mal üebr den Trialtellerrand rauszuschauen..
Die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon mal, mit den Spannern ich bin grad nur zu faul den Thread zu suchen..  Vielleicht funktionieren Spanner wie der "alien" oder der "kingz" ja wirklich so gut dass ich meine meinung ändern würde, aber meiner Ansicht nach ist es doch besser möglichst wenig Bewegung im Antriebstrakt zu haben..


----------



## isah (24. Februar 2008)

Problem bei horizontalen ist, die Kette spannt sich nicht wieder wenn locker. Wenn man also mal hart auf der Kette landet, ist sie nicht mehr gespannt und man muss nachstellen. 

Bei der 74Kingz Loesung ist das kein Problem..



> Abgesehen davon beim sidehop oder schnellen gap kann man gar nicht gescheit den "Einrastpunkt finden" und die Kette so vorspannen(finde ich zumindest). Da verliert man schon ein wenig Energie. Eine gespannte Kette bringt deutlich Vorteile.



Du gehst auf's hr, suchst den Einrastpunkt, und dann springst du, alles andere ist imo unsauberer Materialmord. Zeit hast du genug, du sollst ja nicht erst beim Absprung anfangen zu suchen...


----------



## Eisbein (24. Februar 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> Dass ich noch keinen Kettenspanner gesehen habe der wirklich ausreichende Spannung her bringt..



ich fahr nen 74Kingz nachbau und kann nur sagen der der mehr spannung bring als man braucht wenn man willt. kannst ja 2lagen federstahl nehmen oder die feder kurz halten,....


----------



## dane08 (24. Februar 2008)

man kann natürlich den punkt suchen wo die kette greift und dann abspringen aber das kostet halt zeit und energie 
es kommt mir so vor als ob ich mehr schwung mitnehmen kann wenn die kette sofort greift

wenn ich z.b vor nem up oder so hochspringe um schwung zu holen ist die hr bremse offen während ich in der luft bin.
da kann ich gar keinen druck aufm vorderen pedal aufbauen um den punkt zu finden an dem die kette greift ,weil das drehende hr die spannung gleich wieder wegnimmt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Du gehst auf's hr, suchst den Einrastpunkt, und dann springst du, alles andere ist imo unsauberer Materialmord. Zeit hast du genug, du sollst ja nicht erst beim Absprung anfangen zu suchen...



Vielleicht mach ich das auch unterbewusst aber bin mir aber nicht sicher. Also ich geh aufs HR und kurz vor dem Sprung - wenn ich das HR absenke - leg ich schon etwas druck aufs Pedal. Spätestens da rastet die Freilauf ein. Muss ich mal bewusst beobachten wie ich das mache. Es ist aber nie so das ich ins leere trete und damit das Material belaste.


----------



## 2ndUser (24. Februar 2008)

also zum thema kettenspannung: 
wenn das hinterrad sich nichtmer dreht iss die kette überspannt, nicht den rahmen stauchen 
zudem haben ritzel laut meiner auffassung immer eine kleine unwucht (leicht oval), so wird die kette onehin gedehnt wenn man sie mit ausfallenden zusehr spannt. zudem die normale beanspruchung.
meine monty kollegen fahren auch fast mit ner schlackerkette. 

gruß 
Collapse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (25. Februar 2008)

ich weis erlich nicht was ihr habt mit den horizontalen ausfallenden. wen ich mein rad einbaue drucke ich kette zu einander so das sich das rad ein wenig zu Nabe bewegt und das wars, wen sie dan nach nen probe gap locker wird noch ne 1/4 umdrehung auf den Spanner und gut ist. kein durchangen, keine klatschende kette gegen den Rahmen und direckte Kraft ubertragung ohne das dabei die kette "gespannt" ist 

ich hoffe nur das beim Kamel ich ahnlich zufrieden sein werde


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Februar 2008)

Hier mal die beiden fertigen Exemplare


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

nice haste mal gewogen nur so am rande, sehen richtig gut aus

gruß marcel


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> nice haste mal gewogen nur so am rande, sehen richtig gut aus
> 
> gruß marcel




Ein RR wiegt 70g bei einer Breite von 10mm. Ik finde das is gut. Ich hasse diese dünnen 5mm Teile die man nach dem Aufsetzen gleich wieder zurückbiegen muss


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

joar klingt gut


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Februar 2008)

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (29. Februar 2008)

70g hatte ich nicht gedacht, hast gut hingekrigt, supper teil fur schranzer


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön geworden die Teile. Da du ja 2 Hast kannste mir meinen ja heute noch losschicken    Danke


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Blumen Leute   Es wird vielleicht noch ein Titanrockring geben aber dafür muss ich mir noch ein paar gescheide Wendeplatten suchen.


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

was kostet der so in der herstellung


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> was kostet der so in der herstellung



Bei der geringen Stückzahl und vorallem den hohen Materialkosten für Titan ziemlich viel


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

ich meinte den aus alu


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ich meinte den aus alu



Das kann man nicht so einfach sagen, weil da auch wieder mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen. Ich sags mal so. Die Teile vom Taiwaner sind bestimmt billiger aber ich will sie ja eh nicht verkaufen von daher ........


----------



## mr.mütze (1. März 2008)

hmm ok


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. März 2008)

EntlÃ¼ftungsset selber gebaut. Hab das Zeug aus Baumarkt und Apotheke. Kosten waren gerade mal 5â¬ fÃ¼r alles zusammen . Das Maguraset kostet im Vergleich 44â¬...... UnverschÃ¤mtheit


----------



## konrad (21. März 2008)

das is ja der wahsinn nils!!!!
super duper!


spritzen gibts in der apotheke,schlauch in der zoohandlung(aquarium-bedarf) und die anschlüsse halt von magura;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewlandry (21. März 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Entlüftungsset selber gebaut. Hab das Zeug aus Baumarkt und Apotheke. Kosten waren gerade mal 5 für alles zusammen . Das Maguraset kostet im Vergleich 44...... Unverschämtheit



Ja,hatten wir auch gemacht,haben ans Ende eine durchbohrte Schraube gesetzt Dann wirds noch billiger


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. März 2008)

andrewlandry schrieb:


> Ja,hatten wir auch gemacht,haben ans Ende eine durchbohrte Schraube gesetzt Dann wirds noch billiger



Jo stimmt ,weil die Maguraanschlüsse garnicht mal so billig sind. Ich werde mir noch paar Anschlüsse drehn die man einfach mit der Hand festziehn kann damit man keinen Maulschlüssel mehr brauch. 

Ist auch alles recht simpel. Ich wollte nur mal verdeutlichen wie teuer das Zeug von Magura und den anderen Herstellern verkauft wird!! Der Preis ist für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## sensiminded (28. März 2008)

ist auch wunderbar für so nen schicken einlauf geeignet ;-)

spaß beiseite... ich hab das auch schon lange so und auch die anschlüsse hab ich damals aus schlauchverbindern gedreht  

du darfst nur das öl nicht die ganze zeit in der spritze lassen, da der gummi darin zu nem monsternippel anschwillt!


----------



## Scr4t (26. April 2008)

so hab mal bissl gebastelt....

ist erstmal nur der prototyp, muss noch andere bleche verwenden.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. April 2008)

Ich wÃ¼rde noch eventuell eine kleine Spur in den Gleiter feilen, als Leiter fÃ¼r die Kette. Muss aber nicht, wenn die Kettenlinie schÃ¶n gerade ist.
Vlt solltest Du noch einen lÃ¤ngeren Glieter nehmen, der ca. 2 Gleider gleichzeitig "berÃ¼hrt", so kann ich mir vorstellen das das ein wenig klackert?
Aber schon sehr schÃ¶n und ich denke auch sehr leicht.


----------



## locdog (26. April 2008)

und wozu brauchst du den einen Spanner fur horizontale ausfallenden sprich MODbike ?


----------



## Scr4t (26. April 2008)

@ zoocontrol
klackern tut nichts, aber das mit dem längerem schlitten ist ne gute idee!



locdog schrieb:


> und wozu brauchst du den einen Spanner fur horizontale ausfallenden sprich MODbike ?



naja, wenn die kette schön gespannt ist(durch horizontale ausfallende) und du auf selbiger landest, dann ist das weder gut für die Kette noch für den Freilauf und Tretlager. 
[Beim 20" landet man manchmal auf der kette (genau hinter dem Bashguard)]

und bei diesem mechanismus würde die kette einfach nachgeben und sich dann wieder spannen.
Desweiteren eiert nahezu jeder Freilauf, wodurch die kette ungleichmäßig gespannt wird. 
das wird bei diesem system ebenfalls verhindert.


----------



## locdog (28. April 2008)

hmm stimmt. obwohl wen shon was eiert ist das immer die kurbel, also beim echo z.B. 
ich habe zum gluck keine probleme mit eiern. aber das mit dem aufsetzen beim mod kann ich nachvolziehen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. April 2008)

Kollege (welcher Leider nicht Angemeldet ist hier) Hat sich aus Resten und eigendlichen "Schrott" ein Laufrad gebaut.
Basis war ein BMX-Felgenring mit 48° und einer BMX Nabe mit 10mm Achse.

Statt denn 48Speichen hat Er nur 24  genommen und denn Rest aufgebohrt.
Gewicht liegt (noch mit der Schweren Achse) bei 654 Gramm.
Der weitere Verlauf ist:
Achse Leichter:Schrauben oder Achse gar aus Alu+ Hohlbohrung.
Größere Löcher (wenn die kleinen sich Bewähren).
Im großen und ganzen stell ich das Online weils Umsonst war bzw. man sowas an jeder Ecke bekommt fürn 5er, und sich daraus ein Leichtes LR Bauen kann mit wenig Aufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (29. April 2008)

die eine speiche schaut schon etwas mitgenommen aus 

sonst geht das schon, ist halt die frage wie hart man fährt. Wenn man ein superweicher Cityfahrer ist geht das bestimmt ne weile gut


----------



## Scr4t (6. Mai 2008)

spannung wird jetzt durch ein zweckentfremdetes sägeblatt erzeugt.
klackern tut auch nichts.

und eine so gut gespannte kette hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr an meinem 20"


----------



## V!RUS (6. Mai 2008)

Geil, das sieht sogar noch cool aus.  

Sauber gemacht.


----------



## 2ndUser (7. Mai 2008)

kann mir gut vorstellen das das saegeblatt nach einiger zeit den geist aufgibt. 


gruß
Collapse


----------



## curry4king (7. Mai 2008)

falls es bricht kannst du ja mal wenn du ein neues baust es vorher mit dem bunsen brenner zu erhitzen und dann langsam abkühlen lässt

vill ist es dann flexiebler
mal schaun was die schlosser dazu sagen


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Mai 2008)

oder eine Spachtel kaufen und die in streifen schneiden

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (7. Mai 2008)

das sägeblatt ist sehr sehr steif und verformt sich selbst bei großen krafteinwirkungen nicht so schnell. also es feder sehr gut.

falls es den geist aufgibt, so habe ich noch 2 teile, da das blatt 30cm lang war... 

spachtel hatte ich auch schon in der hand, aber das sägeblatt war einfacher zuzuschneiden


----------



## Sasha (22. Mai 2008)

Nach dem ich hier etwas rumgeguckt hab,und hier wohl ein paar leute nette teile auf cnc fertigen,hab ich mich entschlossen,auch etwas zu fertigen!
da ich mir meine VR bremse auf scheibe umrüsten will,meine nabe aber keine aufnahme hat,da es ne ursprüngliche bmx nabe ist,hab ich mir gedacht,ich dreh einfach mal eine neuen naben körper!
Die lager sowie achse hab ich einfach weiter verwendet,obwohl die achse auch nicht so das problem wäre,zu fertigen!

So,hier mal ein paar bilder vom werdegang!





Ausgangsteil,alu,für leute die nicht wissen wie sowas aussieht  





Bearbeitung auf der cnc drehbank





Nach dem drehen,als nächstes kamm bohren/fräsen,hab da aber keine bilder von!





So sieht das ganze dann fast fertig aus!






Zu guter letzt kommt das ding im laufe der nächsten woche noch zum eloxieren,schön blau,damit das auch zum rest passt 

Foto stell ich dann nochmal rein!

Meint ihr so etwas könnte man in serie fertigen,verkaufen?
Wie gesagt,achse ist kein tehma,und lager sollte ich auch auftreiben können!
Und eine HR ausführung mit Gewinde für schraubritzel ist ja auch nicht wirklich komplizierter!

Ich überlege ob ich mal ne serie fertigen soll,VR + HR!
Was könnte man dafür nehmen,was denkt ihr?


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2008)

wow. net schlecht für die komplette eigenarbeit.
was hat dich denn das alu gekostet?

Ich denke wenn du das ding gewicht optimierst und somit unter den gängigen herstellern liegst dann findest du auf jeden fall abnehmer. Z.b. auch ne Version ohne Disc als American Classic ersatz (an die ist ja nur noch sehr schwer ran zu kommen.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Mai 2008)

erst mal krass. ist fett ohne worte. was hat das gekostet zu machen?
wie haste den die speichen löcher gemacht. auch an der dreh bank.


----------



## Sasha (22. Mai 2008)

Hat mich nix gekostet 
hab einfach nen reststück alu genommen,meinen cheff nett gefragt und dann ging das schon klar!
ne,gebohrt hab ich an einer uralten cnc fräse,aber sie tuts halt 

Ich müsste mal sehen was das ding auf die wage bringt,und dann überlegen wo man noch sparen kann!

also ne version ohne disc ist ja noch leichter zu machen,und da kann man ja auch nicht viel falsch machen,und wirklich schwer wird das teil auch nicht!
ist ja auch nix gross zu machen,an gewicht,bei einer noDisc nabe...

Ich muss mal drüber nachdenken,ob ich ne kleine serie mache 

erstmal eloxieren lassen,einbauen,und testen,gucken obs hält!
weil ich hab kein plan welches alu ich da hatte,bzw. welches man nehmen sollte,und ob überhaupt ein bestimmtes!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. Mai 2008)

Sasha schrieb:


> Hat mich nix gekostet
> 
> weil ich hab kein plan welches alu ich da hatte,bzw. welches man nehmen sollte,und ob überhaupt ein bestimmtes!




  

wie geil!!! haste bestimmt butterweiches wald&wiesen alu genommen! wird sicher sehr geil bei nem schönem vr-gap. viel erfolg! ich wollt schon fragen welche legierung du genommen hast.....aber so.


tzztzztzz....


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Mai 2008)

ach wird schon halten immer positiv denken.


----------



## Bighitracer (22. Mai 2008)

^^ähhh warte.....nein und wenn doch glück gehabt, also das ist ein unnötig hohes risiko wenn man da das falsche material nimmt. naja muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## Sasha (22. Mai 2008)

Okay,ich denke ich hab wirklich so nen weichzeug erwischt!

würde eine EN-AW 6061 T6 (AlMg1SiCu) legierung besser sein?

weiss evntl. einer wo ich sowas kaufen kann?
rund,durchmesser 75!?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Mai 2008)

Gute Arbeit muss ich sagen auch wenn ich die Spitze schon am Anfang dagegen gesetzt hätte und nicht in die ausgedrehte Bohrung. Naja, jeder dreht halt anders   Bei den Wandungen die ich auf deinem Schmierzettel sehn konnte wird die Nabe schon halten. Hab das Programm für meine Nabe, Achse usw. schon ewig fertig aber ich komm einfach nicht dazu den Mist zu drehn. Außerdem fehlt mir die C Achse und die angetriebenen Werkzeuge, weil ich die Wandungen ziemlich dünn machen wollte und sie deshalb auch nicht nicht noch mal in die Fräse einspannen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich find das immer beachtlich wenn jemand solche schon relativ komplexen Dinge selber baut ... ich würds auch gerne können.


----------



## misanthropia (23. Mai 2008)

6061 ist eine Typische Fahrradbau Legierung. Aber auch die Legierung machts nicht alleine. Ich habe auch eine angefangen zu konstruieren habe aber die Lust an der Rechnung verloren. Wenn du einfach nur eine nabe baust ohne auf Leichtbau zu achten, dann kannst du Pi*daumen arbeiten. aber Leichtbau ist konstruktiv relativ aufwendig.  Wenn du dir ne Nabe nachbauen willst... naja.. wozu dann der aufwand frag ich mal?


----------



## luckygambler (23. Mai 2008)

ich find die nabe auch genial! und ich denke mal solange es nicht die kurbeln oder steuerkomponenten sind kann man das ruhig mal testen! auf den cnc kurbeln von zoo! steht 7075 drauf.
gruss


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2008)

7075 ist so ziemlich das beste an alu-legierung was man bekommen kann. im vergütungszustand T6 hat man das non plus ultra. 
wir verbauen an unserem rennwagen fast nur noch konstruktal-teile(7075 T6). 
was die ganzen alu-legierungen angeht, steht glaub ich auf downhillschrott.de was, vorallem betreffend der schweißbarkeit, aber auch die streckgrenzen und die wärmebehandlungen


----------



## Sasha (26. Mai 2008)

ich werde die narbe auf jedenfall mal einbauen und testen!
Die wandungen sind nicht nach der skize gemacht worden,ich hatte eine andere nabe als muster,hab sie etwas kopiert,und etwas selber konstruiert 

ja,das mit der spitze mache ich nächstes mal anders,war halt erstes mal,hab nicht ganz richtig gemacht!
aber egal 
der rundlauf ist garantiert,und es ist alles so geworden wie es sein sollte!

Also das einzige,was mich geld kostet,sind die lager,und das 6061 alu,wobei ich noch nicht weiss wo ich es her bekomme 
Hat jemand einen tip für mich?

Wenn ich das material bekomme,und es bezahlbar ist,dann werde ich mal ne serie fertigen,ein paar vr und ein paar hr naben,singlespeed natürlich


----------



## 2ndUser (27. Mai 2008)

ich hatte das mal gegoogelt für ne shaftverlängerung meiner gabel. und nen deutschen händler für kleinmengen gefunden Rohre, stangen aus 7005er gibt auch noch härteres zeug leider hab ich den link nichtmer gefunden


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2008)

www.alu-verkauf.de

und es gibt einen shop in der münchner gegen. hab ich aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Sasha (27. Mai 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> www.alu-verkauf.de
> 
> und es gibt einen shop in der münchner gegen. hab ich aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.



da finde ich kein 6061,aber ich werde mal das datenblatt von 6061 durchsehen,und vergleichbares material raussuchen,das gleich stark,oder evntl noch fester ist!
mal sehen was sich so finden läst


----------



## Sasha (27. Mai 2008)

Aber jetzt mal ne ernsthafte frage,wÃ¤r jemand hier interessiert an einer nabe?
American style oder mit disc aufnahme?
Lochzahl nach wunsch!
und eloxieren wÃ¼rde ich die natÃ¼rlich auch!
Ne chromo achse und industrielage sind selbstverstÃ¤ndlich!
Was fÃ¼r einen preis fÃ¤ndet ihr angemessen?
Die "originalen" gehen ja ab 70â¬ los,wenn ich mich nicht ire!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2008)

die bezeichnung 6061 oder 7075 sind, wenn ich micht richtig erinnere, kunstbezeichnungen und werden im maschinenbau nicht verwendet. du musst halt mal suchen, wie du zusammensetzung ist und danach bestellen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Mai 2008)

AlZnMgCu1,5 (3.4365)
EN AW 7075

(Blech + Rund)
Zusammensetzung in Gew.-%
Cu 1,2 - 2,0
Mn 0,3
Mg 2,1 - 2,9
Zn 5,1 - 6,1

Hohe Festigkeiten

Werte für Dicken von ca. 12 - 50 mm:
Zugfestigkeit mind. 550 N/qmm
Streckgrenze ca. 450 N/qmm
Härte ca. 140 Brinell


Einfach mal die Werkstoffkunde von der Seite aufschlagen


----------



## plazermen (28. Mai 2008)

Bei mir auf Arbeit setzen wir all die moglichen (und unmoglichen) sorten von aluminium ein. Zur zeit machen wir ein paar tests mit neuen sorten von alu legierungen. Ich muss sagen dass das zeug das fuer den bau von panzer fuer die englische armee geht verdammt hart ist. Ist zwar shwerer das das ubliche alu, aber unmoglich hart und resistant. Ich werde was daraus frasen und testen, wenn ich bisschen zeit habe (wahrscheinlich einen booster).

Und eine frage: was ist die haufigst ganutzte nc steuerung in Deutschland? Fanuc, Mazak, Siemens...?

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Mai 2008)

plazermen schrieb:


> Und eine frage: was ist die haufigst ganutzte nc steuerung in Deutschland? Fanuc, Mazak, Siemens...?
> 
> Gruss,
> Jan



*Fanuc*: schlechte Steuerung, ziemlich veraltet und um ehrlich zu sein nicht sehr Benutzerfreundlich


*Siemens*: schon ein Stück besser als Fanuc aber trotzdem meiner  Meinung nach nicht so der Bringer, weil man für alles zu lange braucht, also auch sehr umständlich gemacht


*Heidenhain*: für mich die beste Steuerrung, man kann viel damit machen, sehr benutzerfreundlich, Programme sind in ein paar Minuten geschrieben und auch die WOP ist einfach der Hammer und Heidenhain ist finde ich den anderen in der Entwicklung immer ein Stück voraus

Ich würde also Heidenhain sagen  Wobei die Programme in vielen Betrieben über  WOP gemacht werden. Also einfach fertiges 3D Modell einlesen und die zu bearbeitende Kontur markieren, fertig sind die Sätze. In dem Fall spielen die Steuerungen der Maschine ja nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil die Programme dann einfach in Maschinen eingelesen werden können.


----------



## plazermen (28. Mai 2008)

Alles klar, da bin ich froh, da unser company managment gerade dabei ist, ein paar neue machinen namlich mit Heidenhain steuerung runter zu bringen Ich kann's kaum erwarten, die zu lernen  

Ich arbeite jetzt beides fanuc und mazak, und kann nicht so sagen, dass fanuc schlecht ist. Es eignet sich halt besser fuer andere jobs als zum beispiel mazak. Mit einigen makros lasst sich damit leben, und es macht halt mehr spass wenn man alles aus'm kopf schreiben muss, eher als wie bei mazak "setupieren" anstatt programieren. Stimmt schon aber, dass es das benutzerunfreundlichste ist was es gibt. Darum wurde ich doch neuere nc spracharten bevorzugen, obwohl das meiste spass macht halt fanuc ;p


----------



## koxxrider (29. Mai 2008)

hab mal ein bissl eine alte Nabe überarbeitet....















































110gr........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Mai 2008)

auch wenns schon von Haus aus viel leichtere gibt...

ein ultra geiles Teil  die größe der Ausfräßungen erinnern mich an die Anzahl der Löcher in den Naben der Abant-Girls... (ich lad nachher mal ein paar "Heubach-Leichtbau-Bilder" hoch


----------



## TRAILER (29. Mai 2008)

edel edel die nabe. 

was war die original


----------



## V!RUS (29. Mai 2008)

Sehr hübsch! Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Mai 2008)

so... hier die versprochenen Bikes der Abant-Girls...


----------



## locdog (30. Mai 2008)

was fur nen schweizer Kase 
da die abant girls kaum was wiegen kann man das alles locker machen. aber bei meinen 82kilo kampfgewicht wurde ich niemals die versteifungsblache so derb aufbohren wie hier weil ich dammit die funktion auserkraft setzen wurde und ausserdem ich damit HOCHSTENS 10g einsparen wurde.Beim rest konnt man teilweise schon was machen


----------



## robs (30. Mai 2008)

koxxrider schrieb:


> hab mal ein bissl eine alte Nabe überarbeitet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich denke du hättest etwa genausoviel Gewicht runtergenommen und mehr Steifigkeit erhalten, wenn du statt der Langlöcher einfach ~0.5mm vom ganzen Nabenkörper abgedreht hättest. Wäre aber bei Scheibenbremse wichtiger als so jetzt.

Schöne Idee. Sag mal kurz, was das ursprünglich für eine Nabe war.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Mai 2008)

ne concept, sieht man ja eh auf dem Foto

Super Arbeit!


----------



## alien1976 (30. Mai 2008)

So hier seht Ihr mal meinen "noch nicht fertigen" Schweitzer Käse


----------



## florianwagner (30. Mai 2008)

hey rene, mach mal langsam!!!


----------



## gtbiker (30. Mai 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Mai 2008)

A-Head Kappe fehlen noch Löcher. In sattel kannste auch noch (hab ich schonmal gemacht   )
Bremshebel bieten auch noch Potenzial (Versuch heute mal meine auf Foto zubannen)

Find ich Fett  

Ps: zu Feige in denn LEnker zubohren?


----------



## TRAILER (30. Mai 2008)

totale ********
wirst dir noch die sattelstange in arsch bohren oder wenn dir die kurbel ab bricht die nase im vorbau zertrummern oder .......


----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2008)

wenn ich langeweile hab geh ich rad fahren!


----------



## konrad (30. Mai 2008)

hm,aber der dani schein auch ziemlich viel aufgebohrt zu haben-die ausfallenden,steuerrohr sieht genauso aus wie bei den abant-girls....


----------



## insane (30. Mai 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> hm,aber der dani schein auch ziemlich viel aufgebohrt zu haben-die ausfallenden,steuerrohr sieht genauso aus wie bei den abant-girls....



haja, Dani Comas sieht nur so massig aus. Der ist leicht wie eine Feder


----------



## alien1976 (30. Mai 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn ich langeweile hab geh ich rad fahren!




Ja schon klar wenns draussen Pisst oder kalt ist und schneit. Des hab ich im Winter gemacht und nun wirdsgern gefahren. Fährt sich echt super die Kiste. Wenn man bedenkt wo die eigentlich herstammt und in welchen Zustand die war.  Das Bike hab ich von den Münchner Wasserwerken Stauwehr am Flaucher bekommen. Die haben des aus den Sieb oder aus dem Isarkanal gezogen und auf einen riesengroßen Schrottberg geschmissen zusammen mit zig andren Bikes und Einkaufwagen und und und.

Das Bike lag wohl schon ein paar Jahre im Wasser und demendsprechen war es auch . Total vergammelt. Ich hab halt komplett zerlegt und was ging wieder aufgearbeitet. teilweise sind auch neue Komponeneten verbaut. aber vielen konnte ich wieder gängig machen und aufpolieren neilakieren und im endeffekt auch mal aufbohren.

Des hat mir schon immer in den Fingern gejukt. aber am Trialbike würd ich das nie so krass durchziehen. Bei dem aber war es nicht schad drum wenns nicht hätte funktioniert.Also das ideale Objekt zum kontrilliertem Rumbohren. und naja was soll ich sagen ist doch wieder ne richtig geile kiste gewopden und die fahre ich derzeit saugern von meinen 8 oder doch schon 9 Fahrrädern die ich habe. ÄHHH weis net so genau


----------



## locdog (30. Mai 2008)

hehe, sieht geil aus mus ich sagen, und da der rahmen aus Stahl ist sehe ich nicht sooo das problem mit der haltbarkeit, also eher verzieht sich was als es unterm Arsch wegbricht. 

weist du eigentlich wieviel du dabei eingespart hast, btw wieviel wiegt es den jetzt ?


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Ja schon klar wenns draussen Pisst oder kalt ist und schneit. Des hab ich im Winter gemacht und nun wirdsgern gefahren. Fährt sich echt super die Kiste. Wenn man bedenkt wo die eigentlich herstammt und in welchen Zustand die war.  Das Bike hab ich von den Münchner Wasserwerken Stauwehr am Flaucher bekommen. Die haben des aus den Sieb oder aus dem Isarkanal gezogen und auf einen riesengroßen Schrottberg geschmissen zusammen mit zig andren Bikes und Einkaufwagen und und und.
> 
> Das Bike lag wohl schon ein paar Jahre im Wasser und demendsprechen war es auch . Total vergammelt. Ich hab halt komplett zerlegt und was ging wieder aufgearbeitet. teilweise sind auch neue Komponeneten verbaut. aber vielen konnte ich wieder gängig machen und aufpolieren neilakieren und im endeffekt auch mal aufbohren.
> 
> Des hat mir schon immer in den Fingern gejukt. aber am Trialbike würd ich das nie so krass durchziehen. Bei dem aber war es nicht schad drum wenns nicht hätte funktioniert.Also das ideale Objekt zum kontrilliertem Rumbohren. und naja was soll ich sagen ist doch wieder ne richtig geile kiste gewopden und die fahre ich derzeit saugern von meinen 8 oder doch schon 9 Fahrrädern die ich habe. ÄHHH weis net so genau



na dann ists ja okay.


----------



## alien1976 (31. Mai 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> hehe, sieht geil aus mus ich sagen, und da der rahmen aus Stahl ist sehe ich nicht sooo das problem mit der haltbarkeit, also eher verzieht sich was als es unterm Arsch wegbricht.
> 
> weist du eigentlich wieviel du dabei eingespart hast, btw wieviel wiegt es den jetzt ?




Das ist ein Alu Rahmen nicht Stahl.

Und die Ersparnis ist eigentlich egal  aber es werden schon einige 100g sein. Stabil genug ist es auch alles. Grad am Unterrohr sind die großen Löcher nicht so wild (Durchmesser der Löcher ca. 30mm) das das Unterroch im Normalbetrieb nur auf Zug belastet wird.
Beispiel in den 80er Jahren gabs mal ne Firme ich glaub des war Biomega die haben gar kein Unterrohr mehr verbaut sondern einen Bowdenzug.

Hier http://www.biomega.dk/PictureViewer.aspx?imageid=269&gid=66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (31. Mai 2008)

und was ist mit knickung?


----------



## dane08 (31. Mai 2008)

die ausfallenden (also da wo das hr drin steckt) vom dani sehen aber noch mehr nach schweizer käse aus als die von den abant girls


----------



## alien1976 (2. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> A-Head Kappe fehlen noch Löcher. In sattel kannste auch noch (hab ich schonmal gemacht   )
> Bremshebel bieten auch noch Potenzial (Versuch heute mal meine auf Foto zubannen)
> 
> Find ich Fett
> ...




Bremsgriffe nicht nötig sin aus Kunststoff die SRAM 5.0

Aber hier und da wirdssich noch ne Stelle finden


----------



## PJL (4. Juni 2008)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Beispiel in den 80er Jahren gabs mal ne Firme ich glaub des war Biomega die haben gar kein Unterrohr mehr verbaut sondern einen Bowdenzug.



auch Slingshot bikes: 
http://www.slingshotbikes.com/
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=24875&highlight=slingshot


----------



## SCM (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

da hier ja einige Bastler unterwegs sind, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand von euch an Passscheiben in Edelstahlausführung in 8mm Innendurchmesser und 0,15mm Dicke kommen kann. Falls ihr so etwas besorgen könnt, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Juli 2008)

so frisch aus dem laser, jeder darf mal raten wofür es ist!














flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psilocybin (2. Juli 2008)

kettenspanner :>


----------



## infinitetrails.de (2. Juli 2008)

Grillzangen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Juli 2008)

naja ich geb nen tip, ist nur für die eingefleischten bremsfetischisten...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (2. Juli 2008)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> so frisch aus dem laser, jeder darf mal raten wofür es ist!
> 
> flo



Zum Einhängen des Umlenkröhrchens bei der V-Brake... 

Aber warum Custom Made?


----------



## Levelboss (2. Juli 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Aber warum Custom Made?


Zwecks Vergrößerung des Bremszugbiegeradius und somit Reibungsverminderung.
Ein längerer Zug hätte den gleichen Effekt, wenn da nicht die Kurbeln wären, die ihm in die Quere kommen.
Der Bremsverbesserer löst dieses Platzproblem.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Juli 2008)

und das bei nur sehr geringen material-kosten, nur die energiekosten sind wohl recht hoch


----------



## Sophie{zfr} (7. Juli 2008)

so hab was schönes für euch


----------



## robs (8. Juli 2008)

Oh ja, wirklich schön geweorden!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Juli 2008)

das gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut!
echt ne gute idee!!!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (9. Juli 2008)

Sophie{zfr} schrieb:


> so hab was schönes für euch



schönes teil hast du da gebaut mädel!
hast du das selber gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sophie{zfr} (9. Juli 2008)

naja is ja besser als dein kettenspanner da kannste von nem mädel noch ganz gut was lernen ...
schau hin und lerne


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (9. Juli 2008)

Sophie{zfr} schrieb:


> naja is ja besser als dein kettenspanner da kannste von nem mädel noch ganz gut was lernen ...
> schau hin und lerne



ich spann dich gleich mal......



beim nächsten ride!


----------



## Sherco (9. Juli 2008)




----------



## konrad (9. Juli 2008)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> schönes teil hast du da gebaut mädel!
> hast du das selber gebaut?



ich bemüh mich seit nem halben jahr euch mal zum basteln zu bewegen um so'n billigen spanner zurechtzubiegen und dann wird das hinter meinem rücken einfach so gemacht?
verdammte axt!dann werf ich die kohle halt janni in' rachen!


----------



## Tholeytrials (11. Juli 2008)

hi,
gedenke, mir einen 4punkt-brakebooster zu bauen, da die normalen 4-pkt.-mtb-booster von magura für trialrahmen viel zu schmal sind und man keine 2.5"reifen fahren kann und mir die booster vom trialmarkt einfach zu teuer sind.
hat da jemand geeignete maße?(breite,stärke,höhe,innen/außenmaß)
v.a. welches material nimmt man da am besten(habe keine cnc-fräse=>stahl-/alu-blech von hand fräsen+sägen, löcher bohren);die orig.magura sind ja aus stahl, trialbooster in der regel 7000aluminium(lässt sich leichter bearbeiten)???

das teil muss dann auch keine schönheitswettbewerbe gewinnen, sondern soll nur evtl. ein wenig mehr bremspower aus der hs33 kitzeln

thx                  Sam


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Juli 2008)

Kauf dir bei Ebay eine Carbon-Platte und baue ihn daraus.

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Juli 2008)

Fährst Du 26"? Wenn ich die Maße hab mach ich Dir schnell einen mit einem Programm. Werd gleich mal schaun, vielleicht find ich schonmal Maße.
Sollte also nicht so aufwendig werden,sagste?


So hab mal schnell was Kredenzt Recht Simple gestaltet. (aber 20" Daten verwendet)


----------



## Tholeytrials (13. Juli 2008)

mann habt ihrs gut wenn ihr euch alles selber herstellen könnt.................
das leben ist soo unfair.............

im übrigen ist der booster für mein 20" ;also danke für die daten :thumbup:
werd dann mal bei opa eine geeignete aluplatte suchen und versuchen, da eine annähernde boosterform hinzukriegen.

@ alle DIY-fräser: sind eigtl. alle it-systemtechniker (oder wie das heißt)
                          in ihrem betrieb zu solchen werken fähig?
                          kenne da nämlich einen, bloß dass der wahrscheinlich    nich weiß was und wozu en brakebooster sein soll

gruß           sam


----------



## trialelmi (16. Juli 2008)

mal ne frage , wie bekomm ich mein hoffman auf einfache art zum singletrial hab bisher eine 6-fach gang hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (17. Juli 2008)

hülse steckritzel hülse


----------



## trialelmi (17. Juli 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> hülse steckritzel hülse




 und wo findet man sone Hülse?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juli 2008)

HeiÃt Ã¼brigens Single Speed 
Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, und du die Kasette (also mehr als ein Ritzel auf der Nabe) gegen eines tauschen mÃ¶chtest, kannst Du Folgendes:
Du nimmst aus alten Kasetten die Spacer zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln und nimmst diese als Abstandhalter wenn du nur noch eines hast, oder Du kaufst dir ein sogenannantes Singelspeedkit, bestehend aus Spacern und einem Ritzel.


Oder meinst Du gar etwas ganz anderes, als ich es verstanden habe?

Martin


----------



## trialelmi (17. Juli 2008)

ok also muss ich dann sehen das ich auch erstmal nen kettenspanner mir dazu besorge danke martin


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2008)

dafür kannst du auch dein schaltwerk nehmen. allerdings ist das die schwerste und anfälligste lösung.


----------



## trialelmi (17. Juli 2008)

@eisbein das wollte ich halt vermeiden werde morgen mal  basteln. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (17. Juli 2008)

mir ist aus meiner werkzeugkiste mal ein teil rausgefallen, was ich brauchte um das ritzel runterzubekommen. diese kettenpeitsche oder wie sie heisst ich nenne sie  halt so. wer da geld sparen will, kanns so wie ich machen flachstahl und einfach die kette dort richtig vernieten. ich habs mit dem rohloff revolver gemacht., was nebenbei das krasseste teil ist zum kettenverschliessen.


----------



## Trialar (18. Juli 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> ich habs mit dem rohloff revolver gemacht., was nebenbei das krasseste teil ist zum kettenverschliessen.



Aber leicht übertrieben teuer das Teil. Hättest lieber einen für 8 genommen so wie ich, mit dem ich bis jetzt jede Kette ohne Mühen genietet hab und wie ich meine genauso gut funktioniert und dann hättest dir von dem Übrigen Geld n ganzes Werkzeugset inklusive Kettenpeitsche besorgen können.


----------



## trialelmi (18. Juli 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Aber leicht übertrieben teuer das Teil. Hättest lieber einen für 8 genommen so wie ich, mit dem ich bis jetzt jede Kette ohne Mühen genietet hab und wie ich meine genauso gut funktioniert und dann hättest dir von dem Übrigen Geld n ganzes Werkzeugset inklusive Kettenpeitsche besorgen können.



für leute die den kaufen müssen, gebe ich dir recht. aber da ich mal sehr aktiv war wettbewerbsmässig gibts da viele andere wege um an sowas heranzukommen ohne einen euro zu bezahlen. damals gabs sogar noch von magura die bremsen und beläge für lau   ich hab immer noch ne riesentüte , die ich im leben nicht mehr wechbremsen kann .


----------



## Trialar (18. Juli 2008)

Kannst gern mir n paar davon abgeben. Wenns sein muss nehm ich auch n paar Komplette Bremsen, wenn se unbedingt loshaben willst


----------



## trialelmi (18. Juli 2008)

sicher nicht sowas muss man sich erarbeiten  und ich werd in meinem leben noch viel bremsen bis in den sarg


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Juli 2008)

hier mal ne nette interpretation eines kettenspanners von Mr.Mütze. ich habs so noch ne gesehn und funktionieren tuts auf jeden fall. nette billige lösung


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Juli 2008)

nur da du oben auf der kette beim reintreten die ganze last hast. die lösung ist von daher schwachsinn


----------



## locdog (18. Juli 2008)

solche spanner gibt es in der industrie, und da scheint es gut zu funktionieren. 
spielte auch mit den gedanken aber weis nicht warum ich das nicht getan habe ....a jetzt weis ich, GEWICHT 

aber ist ne geniale idee, spurt man einen zuwagz an elatizitat im antrieb ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juli 2008)

Alter Hut, ich kenne einiger Dirt-Fahrer die so schon lange fahren, scheint also zumindest da zu halten.
Das wÃ¤r es mir aber nicht wert, dann leiber einen Point fÃ¼r 10,- oder selfmade 74Kingz Spanner
Und Marcel, bitte bau noch ein Schaltauge ein, zumindest ein abgeflextes, das ist nicht so gut fÃ¼r den Rahmen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Juli 2008)

klar haste die last auf dem oberen teil clemens, aber dann drückts das ritzel halt bissel nach unten, das is nich schlimm, die spannung is trotzdem da. als schwachsinn würd ichs definitiv nich bezeichnen!

und, was sollte der rahmen für ein problem damit haben, wenn da kein schaltauge drunter is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (18. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> HeiÃt Ã¼brigens Single Speed
> Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, und du die Kasette (also mehr als ein Ritzel auf der Nabe) gegen eines tauschen mÃ¶chtest, kannst Du Folgendes:
> Du nimmst aus alten Kasetten die Spacer zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln und nimmst diese als Abstandhalter wenn du nur noch eines hast, oder Du kaufst dir ein sogenannantes Singelspeedkit, bestehend aus Spacern und einem Ritzel.
> 
> ...



jetzt hab ich schon 2 alte kassetten zerlegt, aber die passen alle nicht zusammen. dann werd ich wohl in den sauren apfel beissen mÃ¼ssen, und mir irgendwo was kaufen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du die alten Kasetten zerlegt hat, siehst Du, dass zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln ein Plastikring ist. Die sammelst Du, und schiebst sie alle auf den FreilaufkÃ¶per, dann das Ritzel, und nochmal eine Ladung Plastikringe, bis der FreilaufkÃ¶rper voll ist und noch ein wenig mehr. Abschlussring der Kasette einschrauben und fertig.

Was soll d bitte nicht passen?

Martin


----------



## trialelmi (18. Juli 2008)

also bei mir sind dazwischen aluringe und der durchmesser dieser ist nicht identisch. die einen sind rund innen was also drüber geschoben wird, die anderen ( also die die drauf sind der orginalkasette) sind innen verschieden ausgefräst und deswegen kleiner im innenradius. ich kapier es ja auch nicht... warum


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juli 2008)

Die Verzahnung passt nur in *einer einzigen* Stellung, eine AusfrÃ¤sung ist sowohl im alu-Spacer, als auch im FreilaufkÃ¶rper enger als die anderen und eine ist breiter 
Wenn es nicht daran liegt, weiÃ ich auch nicht weiter, aber ich denke es leigt daran.


----------



## Levelboss (18. Juli 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> hier mal ne nette interpretation eines kettenspanners von Mr.Mütze. ich habs so noch ne gesehn und funktionieren tuts auf jeden fall. nette billige lösung


Ghost Gear ist ne ganz ganz schlechte Idee für Trial. Wenn Dir was an Deiner Gesundheit liegt, würde ich das Ritzel schnellsmöglich wieder entfernen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Juli 2008)

ich hab nen 74 kings, das is die karre vom mr mütze, aber erklär doch mal bitte was das problem dran sein soll


----------



## trialelmi (18. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Verzahnung passt nur in *einer einzigen* Stellung, eine AusfrÃ¤sung ist sowohl im alu-Spacer, als auch im FreilaufkÃ¶rper enger als die anderen und eine ist breiter
> Wenn es nicht daran liegt, weiÃ ich auch nicht weiter, aber ich denke es leigt daran.




ne wie gesagt das eine hat ja keine einfrÃ¤sungen...


links von meiner cassette die atm drauf ist rechts die ringe der alten cassette


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> ich hab nen 74 kings, das is die karre vom mr mütze, aber erklär doch mal bitte was das problem dran sein soll




jop ist mein rad und geht eigentlich wunderbar. was kann den da passieren?

bin ja froh wenn mir das einer sagt wenns nciht gut ist!

gruß marcel


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Juli 2008)

hast du dich mal neben dein rad gestellt. mal bissl in die pedale getreten und mal oben auf die kette gefasst? ja?

der spanner is ne echt dumme idee. is nich persönlich gemeint, und ich greife hier keinen an, aber denkt mal logisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

was sollte ich den da fest stellen? außer das meine finger dreckig werden bzw handschuhe.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Juli 2008)

ganz einfach. auf der kette lastet einfach der urste druck. und diese komische konstruktion muss damit irgendwie klar kommen. ich kann mich halt auch nicht mit dem gedanken anfreunden, wenn da was "nachgibt"


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Juli 2008)

Das Ritzel ist echt nur dort reingesteckt ? Da hängt aber jemand nicht am Leben oder?


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. Juli 2008)

naja, es is nur reingesteckt, aber da die kette relativ straff is, wirds sicher nich rausfallen, ich fands ja auch erst recht komisch, aber es fährt sich normal und macht auch nen recht stabilen eindruck.
bis jetz hat noch keine ne sinnvolle begründung gebracht, was nu daran kacke is.
tut mir leid clemens, aber da gibt nich viel nach
wenn man reintritt, strafft sich das obere kettenstück, demzufolge wird dich das ritzel halt ein paar milimeter nach unten verschieben, ich wüsste aber nich, was daran so schlimm sein sollte, solange die kette nich knüppelhart gespannt is und sie nich nach unten weg kann.
was soll denn passieren? die kette reißen? wieso? könnte mir maximal vorstellen, dass es das ding verbiegt, aber was solls, is auch nich schlimmer, als wenn sich mal ein straffer spanner etwas lockert, da tritt man halt auch mal kurz ins leere.
also bitte, kann mal einer seine bedenken sinnvoll erklären, abgesehn von"sieht komisch aus" oder "ich würds lassen" ???


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juli 2008)

da kommt wohl die technische mechanik ins spiel. über das ritzel werden die kettenkräfte ja umgelenkt. es sollte also nahezu die selbe kraft der kette hinten ankommen, die vorne reingegeben wird. nun aber ist ein kleiner winkel in der kette, dazu das bild: (ich machs mal an der unterseite weil man es besser sieht)






wenn jetzt also vielleicht (extrem) 10000N auf die kette wirken und da ein winkel von vielleicht 5° ist, dann ist die resultierende (grüne) kraft nur sin(5°)*10000N=870N
und 870N sind imernoch 87kg. nimm dir mal das ritzel und stell dich drauf! solange es an der kurbel in fester einspannung ist mag es gehen, aber sollte es sich mal etwas schief legen in der semi-stabilen kettenkonstruktion, kann es passieren das bei einem gap die bude einfach verbiegt...

also vorsicht! im dirt bereich mag es gehen, die treten aber auch nicht so in die pedale wie wir!


----------



## luckygambler (19. Juli 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> wenn jetzt also vielleicht (extrem) 10000N auf die kette wirken und da ein winkel von vielleicht 5° ist, dann ist die resultierende (grüne) kraft nur sin(5°)*8000N=700N



das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die kraft wird doch nur umgelenkt. die energie müsste dann ja sonst irgendwo wanders hin, und ich wüsste nicht wohin, denn die übersetzung bleibt dieselbe.


zum thema selbst:
der obere teil der kette ist ja jetzt nicht mehr gradlinig gespannt. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass beim tritt ins pedal mit der kettensapnnung das ritzel etwas runtergedrückt wird, der tritt also etwas elastisch wird.
wenn die spannung allerdings stetig ist dürfte man da keinen grossen unterschied bemerken. 
falls die kettenspannung zu locker ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das ritzel rausspringt. eine kette dehnt sich ja auch immer ein bisschen, man müsste es also zumindest täglich auf spannung prüfen.

wenn man das problem in den griff bekommt, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären was daran schief gehen soll, allerdings möchte ich mich da auch nicht drauf festsetzen.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (19. Juli 2008)

@hst_trialer: bei deinem Beispiel kommt schon eine Belastung von 87kg auf die Kette. Aber wer tritt denn bitte im Verhältnis 1000kg???


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Juli 2008)

also raus fallen tut da nichts. kette ist auch nciht zu straff sondern genau richtig. so das immer alles unterspannung steht. wenn man normal rein tritt  wird der obere teil doch auch gestreck und der untere teil hängt ein wenig durch. und das verhindert das ritzel also gleicht sich das aus. und wenn das zu locker ist dann kommt das ritzel halt ein bisschen weiter nach hinten dann ist es wieder straffer. gut bissel elastischer ist es aber nciht viel. merk man nciht ich zu mindest nicht.

gruß marcel


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> @hst_trialer: bei deinem Beispiel kommt schon eine Belastung von 87kg auf die Kette. Aber wer tritt denn bitte im Verhältnis 1000kg???


10N = 1KG wo ist die rede von 10000N?

ich würde fast mal meinen das teilweise mehr als 1000N wirken.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juli 2008)

10000N sind auch angenommen. das entspricht der maximalen zugkraft die eine kette aushält. und nur mal so, hab gelesen, dass top-athleten nis zu 2000N beinkraft haben. dann noch die übersetzung dazu, da kommt man mal ganz schnell auf etwa 7000N glaub ich. weiß jetzt nicht genau das hebelverhältnis.

@ luckygambler.
das mit der oberen kettenseite, welche sich dann strafft da die untere (leertrum) entspannt, hab ich auch schon in gedanken gehabt. weiß nur nicht, ob die kette weit genug durchspannt um de kraft voll zu kompensieren.
das wäre dann aber ein "pathologischer" fall wie mein TM-prof gerne sagte. damit man das ritzel durch die straffe kette runterdrückt, muss ja eine kraft da sein. wird der winkel aber zu null, wird auch der sinus null und es wäre keine resultierende kraft mehr da. das ganze system wird sich also in einem punkt einpegeln, sodass immer eine restkraft bleibt.
es kann durchaus sein, dass es sich nachher nur noch um 10-20kg handeln, die auf das ritzel wirken. das sollte dann wieder problemlos gehen.

einfach weiter teten. gelegentlich ein erfahrungsbericht und vorallem regelmäßig überprüfen!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. Juli 2008)

können wir also zusammen fassen, wie ich bereits meinte, wenn die kette nich so straff is, dass sie auch beim reintreten auf der oberseite noch einen bogen macht, aber auch nich so schlaff is, dass das ding rausfällt, dann gibt es eigentlich keine größeren einwände gegen die konstruktion. also abwarten wie lange der mr. mütze noch lebt, und dann kann mans ja auch nachmachen


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Juli 2008)

Also bevor ich mir sonen Pranz ans Rad baue, kaufe ich lieber nen Deng Rahmen mit 116mm Hinterbau, und horizontalen Ausfallenden!


----------



## misanthropia (20. Juli 2008)

wenn man sich doch bloß auf die Kubel stellt erreicht man schon eine Zugraft an der kette die knapp 650kg liegt... wenn man dann dynamisch betrachtet... also nehmen wir mal 1.5 fach, dann ist das mit den 1000kg gar nicht so unrealistisch. 
Was passiert denn wenn das Ritzel dadrin kaputt geht? eigentlich ja gar nichts, außer dass es pötzlich einen kettenruck gibt. Ich glaube eher dass es ne Frage des Gefühls ist wie schon obe erklärt. EIn Sicherheitsrisiko kann ich auch nicht sodirekt entdecken.


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Juli 2008)

wenn ich geld hätte wüde ich so was nciht da rein basteln und bis jetzt gehts und leben werde ich auch ncoh bissel. tut mir ja leid das bei mir das geld nciht am baum wächst und ich mir nen rahmen kaufen kann.


@Trialmaniax dann mach doch meine fresse ey. muss hier alles immer nieder gemacht werden reicht doch aus das man sag das könnte passieren und nciht son scheiß.


schönen tag noch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Juli 2008)

Dann setz dich doch mal einen Nachmittag hin und bau z.B. einen 74Kingz Spanner aus einem Spachtel, einem gewinkelten Metall, einem StÃ¼ck Hartplastik und ein paar Schrauben.


Oder ganz simpel:
Schaltauge dran, und Schaltwerk fahren, den KÃ¶fig vorher mit Unterlegscheiben verbreitern, damit die breite Kette durchpasst.
So hast Du auch Gewissheit, dass die Kette 100% genau auf dem Ritzel liegt, wiel man mit dem Schaltwerk gut einstellen kann. Das Ding dann mit einem Kabelbinder an die Kettenstrebe heften und Ruhe ist.
Einmal getestet, niemehr etwas anderes.

Dein Ritzel kann zwar gut geben, aber bitte bastel oder probier mal etwas Neues aus 

Und nimm' das hier alles nicht so ernst.

Geld wÃ¤chst nirgends auf BÃ¤umen, ich z.B. habe 2 1/2 Jahre gebraucht bis mein Rad endlich so da stand wie es heute ist.

Nebenbei, einen Point Spanner gibt es fÃ¼r 10,- auch wenn ich davon nichts halte.


Martin


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Juli 2008)

hab ich ja schon die ganze zeit und das ist das was am bestern funst und da ich side hop nach rechts mache baue ich mir kein schaltwerk an. bzw schaltauge das abgeflexte was ich habe habe ich leider zu hause vergessen bin ja im urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Juli 2008)

Ok Sidehop nach rechts ist ein Argument...

Dann bastel 
3h Arbeit:


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Juli 2008)

jaor bin ja dabei was zu basteln aber im urlaub habe ich das nciht mit, zum weiter basteln das liegt zu hause auf der werkbank.


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Juli 2008)

heul doch nich gleich rum mein gott. bau dir ein stahlschaltauge oder ein schaltauge aus nem bissl härteren alu und nich dieses bum beng standart zeug. dann noch nen point spanner dran(denn kan man übringesn noch bestens modifizieren, das er besser geht) und dann haste auch kaum noch probleme


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. Juli 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> heul doch nich gleich rum mein gott




wo hat der junge nur diesen chargon her.........tsüsüsü....


----------



## Schevron (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem wo ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Ich hab bei meinem Rad mit dem ich immer zur Arbeit fahre neulich weiche Echo felgen drauf gemacht.
Vorne gabs keine Probleme da ich da ne disc fahre. Hinten wollte ich bei Felge bleiben. Nu hab ich aber das problem das die, einfach göttlich ausehenden, Echos um einiges breiter sind. Die HS33 hat also schon mal nimmer dran gepaßt. Die Vs gehen dran, sind aber gefährlich nahe am hacken beim treten.

Ich hatte erst überlegt die tensile blöcke dran zu machen um die HS33 Kolben weiter nach außen zu bekommen. Dann ist mir aber eingefallen das ich ja an dem radl nur eine normale Bremsaufnahme hab.

Hat jemand ne idee wie ich das lösen könnte? Kann ich die 4punkt Tensile blöcke auch an eine normale schrauben, ev in kombination mit den Evo Boostern oä.
Oder gibts ne andere lösung für das Problem, außer hinten auch ne disc dran zu machen.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Juli 2008)

sind die noramlen magura halter für v brake nciht auch so das man die um drehen kann das die ja nicht gerade sind sondern versetzt.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Juli 2008)

sind doch die oder? oder haste die schon so weit draußen?


----------



## Schevron (23. Juli 2008)

jo. sind die EVO 2

hab die kolben schon bis zum anschlag raus gesetzt, aber langt net. geht grade so wenn ich keine Beläge drin hab, dann sind die kolben genau an der Felge, aber mit Belägen langts bei weitem net.
ich muß nochmal schaun ob sie nach innen gesetzt waren. glaub aber net


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juli 2008)

schonmal mit den evo "1" probiert wie auf dem bild zu sehen. da gehen dann nochmal 3-4mm mehr pro seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (23. Juli 2008)

noch nicht. Aber ich werds mal versuchen.


----------



## Schevron (24. Juli 2008)

also. hab mal geschaut. meine halteschellen sind leider komplett symmetrisch. 
hat denn jemand noch solche schellen wie oben die er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Juli 2008)

haste mal bild von deinen weil so welche wie dort oben habe ich noch


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (26. Juli 2008)

hab endlich meinen neuen rahmen bekommen,leider ohne magura aufname,aus ner alten gabelbrücke ne halterung gebastelt
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1502/5kqt96xg_jpg.htm
http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/1502/8jaulqm4_jpg.htm
http://s8.directupload.net/file/d/1502/e47jclrc_jpg.htm


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Juli 2008)

Du meinst Booster?


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> also. hab mal geschaut. meine halteschellen sind leider komplett symmetrisch.
> hat denn jemand noch solche schellen wie oben die er nicht mehr braucht?



woll, ich hab noch welche auf lager. ->PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (26. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Du meinst Booster?


 
nein halterung


----------



## misanthropia (26. Juli 2008)

geiz ist geil sag ich nur...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (26. Juli 2008)

wenn man sowas nochrumliegen hat


----------



## Thiemsche (4. August 2008)

So, hab's endlich mal geschafft meine Felgen zu fotographieren und zu vermessen. Die Maße sind allerdings nen bischen seltsam. Hab aber gemessen wie auf den Bildern angezeigt.
Mein Frage jetzt nochmal: Wie kann ich Löcher bohren? Was hab ich zu beachten (max. Bohrergrösse etc.)? 
Vorderrad




Hinterrad


----------



## misanthropia (4. August 2008)

so groß bohren, dass du noch min 3mm fleisch zu jedem Speichenippel hast.


----------



## mr.mütze (4. August 2008)

also ich habe am vr nach jeden nippel 3 mm oder so kann auch 2 mm sein platz gelassen


----------



## Thiemsche (6. August 2008)

Kann man eigentlich an der Stelle, an der die Felgen zusammengeklebt (oder was auch immer) ist auch ein Loch bohren oder gibt es dann irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. August 2008)

Mach' es nicht, hat schon einen Grund wieso der FelgenstoÃ immer ganz bleibt. Ist ja quasie die Naht.


----------



## mr.mütze (6. August 2008)

also ich habe da mein ventilloch
8mm  in die mitte gebohrt fertig geht aber nur wenn du die stifte am felgenrand hast die die zusammen halten


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. August 2008)

Das ist natÃ¼rlich eine Alternative: Ventilloch zum normalen Loch auffeilen und das Ventilloch am FelgenstoÃ bohren. Das kleine Loch dÃ¼rfte nicht viel schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (6. August 2008)

das kleine loch schadet nicht, aber eventuell ein stumpfer bohrer bzw ein zu hoher vorschub der dazu führt dass man unter umständen die Hohlkammerwand anheben wird.. in anbetracht der 1,5g und der gefahr hin, dass man eine Felge wohl irreparabel zerstören kann sollte man das meiner meinung nach nochmal überschlafen


----------



## Thiemsche (6. August 2008)

Also das mit den "Stiften am Felgenband" vesteh ich nich ganz.
Aber ich glaub ich werd es lassen da ein Loch rein zu bohren.
Ist meiner Meinung nach eh nur ne billige NoName Felge. Und ich hab auch grad kein Geld mir ne neue zu kaufen.
Aber danke für die hoffentlich guten Ratschläge.


----------



## 2ndUser (7. August 2008)

ich würde es auch lassen, bei meiner gekauften try all haben se da auch kein loch gebohrt.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. August 2008)

kleiner Tipp:

will man die goodridgeleitung an einen hs33 hebel schrauben, hat aber - warum auch immer - nur einen M6 anschluss, kann man in die standardmässig verbauten M8x0,75 überwurfmuttern (die schwarzen, die die kunststoffleitung per zusätzlicher "olive" klemmen) ein M6 gewinde schneiden und das ganze so trotzdem verwenden! 

beachten: ein kurzes stück k-leitung und eine olive wie als wenn zum klemmen verwenden, damit die überwurfmutter fest wird. denn ohne kann öl über's gewinde entweichen!

das ganze macht natürlich nur sinn, bei einer stahlflexleitung, da die "zusätzlich" benötigte ü-mutter und olive zum befestigen der normalen leitung ausreicht...


----------



## trialelmi (9. September 2008)

ich hab ein grösseres problem vllt hat noch einer eine idee dazu.

also ich brauchte für mein mtb komplett neuen antrieb. da dies älter ist gibts nur noch von raceface kettenblätter 119 also dachte ich ich hol mir eine komplettgarnitur allerdings LX mit kettenblättern für 55. soweit so gut. zuhasue wollte ich schnell das innenlager rausschrauben. die kettenblattseite ging noch allerdings nur im schraubszock und dadurch mit einem langen hebel. 
die linke seite war unmöglich zu lösen. selbst im bikeshop mit 3 mann (ich war dabei) mit nem fetten 28er schlüssel über das rausdrehwerkzeug und dort mit fetten hammerschlägen, nachdem  ich das gewinde 24 stunden in wd40 eingelegt hatte...

irgendwann ist dann die verzahnung abgerissen. ich hab dann zu hasue mit spitzen werkzeugen die dichtungen entfernt und alle kugeln herausgemacht. dadurch war es offen. 
die ummantelung des innenlagers brach auch irgendwann, aber das linke teil im gewinde sitzt so fest, das ich mich entschloss mir 3 mm bohrern  knapp am gewinde vorbei so tief es ging das material herauszubohren, um dadurch irgendwann das material so zu schwächen, das die harte edelstahlhülle nach unten herausgeht und ich dann das letzte alu aus dem gewinde herausbekomme. ich hatte nur irgendwie keine boherer mehr, da sie alle abbrachen nach einiger zeit.
echt ein hurenjob... 
werde morgen wohl weitermachen müssen. aber vllt hatt ja noch einer eine andere idee. ich hatte auch mit der stichsäge und entsprechenden metallblättern  das heraussägen probiert, aber an der ummandlung scheiterten allesamt.


----------



## misanthropia (9. September 2008)

da hilft nur, von innen radial heraussägen. irgendwann ist die Spannung im Gewinde weg und du kannst das von Hand rausdrehen. mur vorsichtig wegen Rahmengewinde, aber auch da macht nen keiner Schlitz keine Probleme.


----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2008)

Ne möglichkeit wäre das problem durch wärme zu lösen. 

Alu hat einen höheren wärmeausdehnungs koeffizienten als Stahl/edelstahl. 

Sprich, das Lagergehäuse von aussen mit nem bunsenbrenner erwärmen und versuchen die schale rauszudrehen.

Blöd nur wenn du kein ansatz hast um mit ner zange anzupacken.

Allerdings wird durchs erwärmen das alu weicher,...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. September 2008)

Hau mal bißl WD 40 drauf und dann erwärm das Zeug mal richtig mit dem Heißluftfön wie Eisbein schon gesagt hat. Hab ich auch immer gemacht wenn mein Freilauf nicht von der Kurbel gehn wollte....funzt perfekt.


----------



## trialelmi (9. September 2008)

naja erwärmt hatte ich das schon als noch zacken drinnen waren.
radial aufschneiden geht nicht da der stahl nicht schneidbar ist . ich habe mit stichsäge und 3 verschiedenen qualitäten metallsägeblättern das probiert aber das sägt echt nix... so hart ist das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (9. September 2008)

wenn der stahl nicht schneidbar ist, was meinste wie die Gewinde da reingekommen sind? Und wenn du ein Gewinde Rollen kannst, kannst du es auch schneiden. Aber bei dem Durchmesser werden Gewinde meines wissens nach nicht mehr gerollt...
aber gut wenn du sagst das geht nicht dann wird das wohl so sein... oder hast du einfach falsche oder schlechte Sägeblätter verwendet? naja ich klink mich dann an der Stelle aus... du machst das schon aber lass mich dann wissen wie du das gelöst hast ich kenne das Problem nämlich leider zu gut


----------



## trialelmi (9. September 2008)

ich habe 3 verschiedene sorten handelsübliche sägeblätter (metall feine und grobe halt]für die stichsäge gekauft. eine andere säge besitze ich leider nicht und die blatter sind alle fast blank geworden  bei langsamen lauf und wenn ich mit dem finger innen über den polierten stahl gehe fühle ich null von irgendwas gesägtem.


----------



## BommelMaster (11. September 2008)

also da steckt was von der patrone auch noch drin? das müsste man doch eigentlich nach innen abschlagen können, sodass du im endeffekt nur noch die alugewinderschale im rahmen hast. diese muss man aufsägen können. sinnvoll wäre vllt ein dremel mit einer trennscheibe, da kannst du vllt einen schlitz reinsägen, mit einer stichsäge wird das nichts, da bräuchtest du ne gute auflagefläche, und metall ist da eh schwierig


----------



## trialelmi (11. September 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also da steckt was von der patrone auch noch drin? das müsste man doch eigentlich nach innen abschlagen können, sodass du im endeffekt nur noch die alugewinderschale im rahmen hast. diese muss man aufsägen können. sinnvoll wäre vllt ein dremel mit einer trennscheibe, da kannst du vllt einen schlitz reinsägen, mit einer stichsäge wird das nichts, da bräuchtest du ne gute auflagefläche, und metall ist da eh schwierig



richtig 1/3 patrone ist drinnen aber deswg will ich halt etwas aufbohren, damit die trennung leichter wird.
aber atm liege ich flach zu heuse mit nem hexenschuss... also quasi bewegungslegastheniker ...

muss das wohl alles auf nächste woche verschieben und dossenheim fällt somit für mich auch aus. wtf


----------



## vollidiot (11. September 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich auch ein Problem...

Es geht sich nämlich um folgendes: Nach zwei durchgerissenen leichten Ketten wollte ich wieder zurückkehren zu der guten KMC K810 in der breiten Version (vorher hatte ich mal die schmale). Jetzt habe ich die Montiert und immer wenn ich reintrete, knartscht es ekelhaft. 
Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem oder weiß, woran es liegt? Vermutungen?
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Kette hinten den "Sockel" (der Teil des Ritzels, in dem sich das Gewinde befindet) berührt und dadurch dieses knirschen und knartschen entstehen könnte!? Wenn dem so ist, muss ich tatsächlich nochmal knapp 20 Euro für die schmale Kette ausgeben oder kann man Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2008)

ich würde mal auf unterschielichen verschleiß der teile tippen. Normalerweise sagt man, Kette und ritzel immer zusammen wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. September 2008)

ich hatte dieses widerliche knacken und knirschen auch, riss im rahmen? freilauf im arsch?, mach am besten mal dein steck oder schraubritzel hinten sauber , hats bei mir einmal auch gebracht, denn da war eine 2mm schmier schicht drauf, was die kettenlinie irgendwie deformiert hatte


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. September 2008)

vollidiot schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich auch ein Problem...
> 
> Es geht sich nämlich um folgendes: Nach zwei durchgerissenen leichten Ketten wollte ich wieder zurückkehren zu der guten KMC K810 in der breiten Version (vorher hatte ich mal die schmale). Jetzt habe ich die Montiert und immer wenn ich reintrete, knartscht es ekelhaft.
> Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem oder weiß, woran es liegt? Vermutungen?
> Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Kette hinten den "Sockel" (der Teil des Ritzels, in dem sich das Gewinde befindet) berührt und dadurch dieses knirschen und knartschen entstehen könnte!? Wenn dem so ist, muss ich tatsächlich nochmal knapp 20 Euro für die schmale Kette ausgeben oder kann man Abhilfe schaffen?




Das Prob ist bekannt. Kuck mal bitte ob du an den Zähnen des Ritzels und des Freilaufes einen seitlichen Grat siehst. Wenn ja dann schleif ihn mit dem Drehmel oder Feile weg. Kannst ruhig paar schön Fasen an die scharfen Kanten des Ritzels machen aber nicht die Spitzen bloß die Kanten. Dann sollte die Kette wieder perfekt laufen. Die meisten tauschen halt die ganzen Komponenten aus was unnötig ist, weil halt die neue Kette an diesem Grat hängen bleibt dabei muss man den Grat nur weg machen.


----------



## misanthropia (11. September 2008)

eine breite oder dünne Kette spielt hierbei keine Rolle, sondern die Teilung und und die ist in diesem Falle dann wohl gleich. Man soll Kette und Kettenräder gemeinsam tauschen, weil sich ketten mit der Zeit dehnen, dadurch verändert sich die Teilung der kette. Die kettenblätter am Fahrrad passen sich dann dieser neuen Teilung an, deswegen entsteht der Grat am Zahn auch immer an der gleichen Stelle am Ritzel. 
Wenn du ne alte kette mit neuem Ritzel kombinierst, wird das neue Ritzel zerstört, umgekehrt ist es auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. September 2008)

Ich bin mein hinteres Ritzel 2 Jahre gefahren und habs jetzt immer noch dran. Das Abschleifen funzt super oder tauscht ihr bei jedem Kettenwechsel auch euren ENO? Dort ist bei mir auch immer Grat dran. Vorallem weil der Stahl beim ENO keine Oberflächenhärtung hat und dadurch etwas weicher ist wie bei den hinteren Ritzeln.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. September 2008)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Habe die schmale Rohloff gegen eine breite Koolchain tauschen wollen und habe ersteinmal gestutzt, was da fÃ¼r GerÃ¤uche beim Antritt zu hÃ¶ren waren. HÃ¶rt sich Ã¤hnlich an wie extrem schiefe Kettenlinie mit viel zu hoher Kettenspannung- sprich ziemlich todbringend.


Ich hatte damals schon den Antrieb komplett zerlegt, geputzt und die Kettenlinie fÃ¼r perfekt befunden. 
Als ich dann endlich den Grat am hinteren Ritzel entdeckt hatte, war das nur noch eine Sache von 5 Minuten Feilen und alles lief wieder schÃ¶n leise.


----------



## fahrbereit (12. September 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> die kettenblattseite ging noch allerdings nur im schraubszock und dadurch mit einem langen hebel.


was meinst du kann dafür verantwortlich sein? war rost, dreck, gewindekleber, ... drauf?

das gewinde im rahmen und der entfernten schale ist aber soweit in ordnung?



trialelmi schrieb:


> die linke seite war unmöglich zu lösen. selbst im bikeshop mit 3 mann (ich war dabei) mit nem fetten 28er schlüssel über das rausdrehwerkzeug und dort mit fetten hammerschlägen, nachdem  ich das gewinde 24 stunden in wd40 eingelegt hatte...


ohne dabei gewesen zu sein, aber wenn _das_ nicht ausreicht...

der tipp es mit einem schlagschrauber zu probieren kommt nun zu spät.



trialelmi schrieb:


> irgendwann ist dann die verzahnung abgerissen.
> die ummantelung des innenlagers brach auch irgendwann,


was hast du bitte gemacht?
denn:


trialelmi schrieb:


> ich hatte auch mit der stichsäge und entsprechenden metallblättern  das heraussägen probiert, aber an der ummandlung scheiterten allesamt.


die hülse ist quasi die äussere lagerschale, dürfte also gehärtet sein.
probiere es mal mit einen hochwertigen metallsägeblatt. besser aber bei/mit der handsäge, als stichsäge! blatt halt durchfädeln und dann einspannen. (am besten auf der anderen seite die alte hülse wieder eindrehen, damit du nicht beim sägen das gewinde beschädigst.)
so vorsichtig einen spalt sägen bis das rahmengewinde durchkommt. nochmals kräftig kriechöl drauf.



misanthropia schrieb:


> wenn der stahl nicht schneidbar ist, was meinste wie die Gewinde da reingekommen sind? Und wenn du ein Gewinde Rollen kannst, kannst du es auch schneiden. Aber bei dem Durchmesser werden Gewinde meines wissens nach nicht mehr gerollt...


erst bearbeiten, dann härten - wie bei werkzeug auch.


----------



## ON-OFF (12. September 2008)

wenn die Lagerschalen ordentlich hart sind (und das müssen sie), wird kein Sägeblatt was anhaben können.
Also: schleifen. Schau das Du an eine Dremel oder ähnlisches rankommst


----------



## Thiemsche (15. September 2008)

Bei meinen Meta Kurbeln (Linke Kurbel) ist der Stahleinsatz für das Pedalgewinde locker, soll heißen ich kann das Pedal hin und her bewegen wenn es fest angezogen ist. 
Kennt jemand ne Lösung um den Stahleinsatz wieder fest zu bekommen oder hilft da nur neu kaufen.
Die Kurbeln sind übrigens erst fünf Monate alt.


----------



## trialelmi (15. September 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Bei meinen Meta Kurbeln (Linke Kurbel) ist der Stahleinsatz für das Pedalgewinde locker, soll heißen ich kann das Pedal hin und her bewegen wenn es fest angezogen ist.
> Kennt jemand ne Lösung um den Stahleinsatz wieder fest zu bekommen oder hilft da nur neu kaufen.
> Die Kurbeln sind übrigens erst fünf Monate alt.



Garantie ist doch dann noch drarauf! also zum händler das ist sein ding dann.

btw bin immo ausser gefecht rücken am arsch und somit kann ich immo nicht weiter das scheiss innenlager rausbasteln, aber ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. September 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Bei meinen Meta Kurbeln (Linke Kurbel) ist der Stahleinsatz für das Pedalgewinde locker, soll heißen ich kann das Pedal hin und her bewegen wenn es fest angezogen ist.
> Kennt jemand ne Lösung um den Stahleinsatz wieder fest zu bekommen oder hilft da nur neu kaufen.
> Die Kurbeln sind übrigens erst fünf Monate alt.



Loctite hochfest.....ansonsten Händler....ist ja noch Garantie drauf.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (19. September 2008)

Also ich muss dem Jan mal ein grosses Lob aussprechen.
Der hat selbst fünf Tage nach ablauf der 6 Monatsgarantie noch ne neue Kurbel geschickt. 
Soviel zur Servicewüste Deutschland.


----------



## Bike Lane (29. September 2008)

grundsätzlich gelten in deutschland 2 jahre gewährleistung... hatten wir aber alles schon...

ich bin dabei mir eine vorder- und hinterradnabe zu bauen und die konstruktion steht auch schon so weit. ein problem habe ich aber noch: wieviel material muss ich bei den speichenlöchern einberechnen ohne dass der nabenflansch reißt. ich haben den nabenflansch 3mm dick gemacht (optimale breite laut allen speichenherstellern) und die breite des flansches bis zum ersten speichenloch 2,3mm. nun meine frage: reicht das aus oder sollte ich ein bisschen mehr material nehmen? ihr habt da sicher auch ein bisschen erfahrung. danke!


----------



## trialelmi (29. September 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> ich hab ein grösseres problem vllt hat noch einer eine idee dazu.
> 
> also ich brauchte für mein mtb komplett neuen antrieb. da dies älter ist gibts nur noch von raceface kettenblätter 119 also dachte ich ich hol mir eine komplettgarnitur allerdings LX mit kettenblättern für 55. soweit so gut. zuhasue wollte ich schnell das innenlager rausschrauben. die kettenblattseite ging noch allerdings nur im schraubszock und dadurch mit einem langen hebel.
> die linke seite war unmöglich zu lösen. selbst im bikeshop mit 3 mann (ich war dabei) mit nem fetten 28er schlüssel über das rausdrehwerkzeug und dort mit fetten hammerschlägen, nachdem  ich das gewinde 24 stunden in wd40 eingelegt hatte...
> ...



so ich wollte nur vollzug melden. in bonn hat sich kein radladen herangetraut... schon traurig. 
ich bin dann heute zu lorenz nach schatthausen gefahren und er hats mir herausgemacht und die gewinde ordentlich nachgeschnitten. und das alles zu einem mehr als fairen preis. danke danke nochmal nach schatthausen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade etwas sehr geniales gesehen und bin einfach nur hin und weg von der Idee und frage nun die die Menschen die Ahnung von Spannungen etc. pp haben, ob dies wirklich machbar wÃ¤re? Ich bin mir sicher es funktioniert, weiÃ aber nicht so recht ob das Ritzel lange halten wÃ¼rde.
Und Kettenlinie?
Simpel und genial, da hat sich jemand mal gute Gedanken gemacht! Das wÃ¼rde mir die teure neue Nabe ersparen.






In das Ritzel 6 LÃ¶cher genau passend bohren, das wird schon ein wneig schwer, das ganze an die 6 Loch Disk Aufnahme schrauben und fahren wie mit einer starren Nabe.

Ich bitte um Meinungen!

Martin


----------



## isah (19. Oktober 2008)

Das ist 'ne Idee aus dem Hipster-Sport, Bahnnaben sind nämlich teuer. Die günstigste wäre eine Miche-Nabe die mit dem irre beschissenen Konterring funktioniert, völliger Unsinn. Idee ist also du kaufst dir zB 'ne Deore mit Discaufnahme günstig, und schraubst das Ritzel so ran. Kann man auch kaufen, machen bei Eingangradforum.de ein paar zuhause. Muss halt sehr präzise sein, damit das nicht eiert. Die kräfte, die beim Fixie auf so eine Konstrukion wirken sind enorm, aber ich weiss nicht ob vergleichbar mit Trial.

martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Oktober 2008)

Meine Disc Deore ist noch gut dabei, wÃ¤re sicherlich klasse das ganze so zu regeln.
Soweit es Ã¤hnlichen Belastungen wie Trial standhÃ¤lt, wÃ¼rde ich es sofort machen. PrÃ¤zises Bohren etc. pp. natÃ¼rlich vorrausgesetzt.

Frage mich nur, warum es niemand getestet hat von den lowbudget Trialern.
Spricht fÃ¼r mich nichts dagegen, die Befestigung ist mit 6 netten Inbusschrauben schon recht sicher und vor allem ist es einfach, das Ritzel runter zu nehmen.

Bei 15 Zahn wird das ganze aber denke ich schon arg eng..


----------



## Maxximum (20. Oktober 2008)

hi
also ich in mir sicher dass das hält.
erstens: beim bremsen mit z.B. ner gustav M treten sicherlich größere kräfte auf als du mit deinen beinen ja erzeugen könntest.
zweitens: die fixie-fahrer machen das schon jahrelang so und beim skidden, sprich kontern des hinterrades über den antrieb, treten auch sehr hohe kräfte auf. 

ich würd mir eher um die kettenlinie gedanken machen.


einfacher für trial ist:
da du ja ne deore hinterradnabe hast und einen frontfreilauf fahren willst schlage ich vor.
bau aus der nabe erstmal die achse inkl lagerung aus.
dann schraubst du den freilauf ab und klemmst zwischen nabe und freilaufeinheit eine rohrdichtung die den selben durchmesser hat, sodass sich dieser nicht mehr drehen kann.
dann schraubst du alles wieder zusammen und hast nen wunderbar gesperrten freilauf.
beim trial reicht diese sperrung da auf die nabe ja keine konterkräfte kommen.
dh es reicht wenn der hintere freilauf sehr viel schwerer geht als der vordere.

beim fixie wär ich mit dermethode vorsichtig da der freilauf ja nur durch die klemmung blockiert wird. beim kontern wird das früher oder später durchrutschen


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Oktober 2008)

zwecks der kettenlinie verweise ich mal auf folgenden foreneintrag

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243779

dort sind die is2000 maße im pdf format zu finden

dort ist zu sehen, dass hr-naben bei 15,25mm vom ausfallende nach innen die aufnahme für die scheibe haben. bei einer ritzelbreite von 3..4mm würde die kette etwa (bei 135er nabe) bei etwa 54mm aussermittig liegen.

man nehme sich also mal zollstock oder messschieber und messe beim kurbelritzel, wie weit dies zum "sattel"-rohr entfernt ist. ich selber könnte mir vorstellen, dass es gehen könnte.

ich z.b. fahre eine hollowtech 2 kurbel mit kettenlinie bei 52mm, da ich aber das kleine 22er fahre liegt die kettenlinie wohl bei etwa 42..44mm.
wer jedoch nen freilauf vorne fährt, wird bestimmt noch etwas weiter rauskommen, könnte ich mir vorstellen.

im groben und ganzen macht dies einen versatz von 10mm aus. sollte jeder selber wissen ob er das will.


----------



## ON-OFF (20. Oktober 2008)

Zu Maxximum's Beitrag

der Flansch mit die Kugellaufbahn der Freilauf hat ein Linksgewinde, also, wenn es durschrutscht, würde es das ganze noch fester anziehen bis es nicht mehr rutscht -oder bis irgendwas versagt.
Man könnte auch zusätzlich mit Loctite 638 helfen.
Könnte also auch für Fixie klappen!

Nachteil bleibt, das der Flanschabstand der Nabe derselbe bleibt, also weniger Stabil als eine echte Fix oder SSp Nabe.

Eine andere Idee:
Man Bohrt 18 bzw 16 Löche am Umfang einer Ritzel (wenn der 18 bzw. 16 Löcher Zähne hat ist es leicht die genau zu bohren), und Speicht die Antriebsseite auf diesen Ritzel ein.
Der gebohrte Ritzel dient als Flansch für die Speichen.
Dann bleibt noch viel Platz auf der Kassetenkörper übrig für der benutzte Ritzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke euch fÃ¼r die Meinungen!
Ãber die Kettenlinie mache ich mir noch genÃ¼gend Gedanken, wenn das ganze steht, danke schonmal hst!

Ich habe in erster Linie wissen wollen, ob das ganze halten wÃ¼rde, Einstellung und Co kÃ¤me spÃ¤ter. Nach dem was ich lese, sollte es fahrbar sein.


Zu den ganzen Bastel-ideen wie Freilauf starr machen:
Es geht, aber auch Dauer mag ich das nicht, zumal die Kassettenaufnahme immer minimal wackelt bei Deore Naben und es nervt.
Habe meine selbst starr gemacht, will ich aber so nicht mehr fahren. Dann probiere ich es lieber so.

Gafahren wÃ¼rde es dann mit Frontfreilauf und 128mm Achsbreite.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich hÃ¤tte z.B. die Angst, dass das Ritzel duch die Bohrungen etwas "geschwÃ¤cht" wÃ¤re, und sich irgendwann bei einem heftigen Antritt in Teile reiÃt? 
Nur eine wildes Szenario. Wenn es da etwas Entwarnunggibts, setzt ich das ganze mal in der nÃ¤chsten Zeit um.


-edit-
Abstand 6-Loch/Rahmen: 1,5cm
Abstand gefahrenes Ritzel auf Kassettenaufnahme/Rahmen: ca. 1,7cm 
Da sehe ich schonmal keine Probleme.


----------



## misanthropia (21. Oktober 2008)

also der Vergleich mit einer Gustav M ist nicht so gut, denn dort kann das Rad notfalls durchrutschen und somit die Spitzenbelastung umgehen. Beim Trial ist die kettenbelastung recht hoch, liegt so bei 650kg aufwärts. Hier kann der Spitzenbelastung nur durch Materialversagen nachgegeben werden. 
Ich denke die Variante funktioniert, wenn die Kettenlinie stimmt. 6 Schrauben sind schon ordentlich die tritt man nicht so leicht kaputt


----------



## ecols (21. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte z.B. die Angst, dass das Ritzel duch die Bohrungen etwas "geschwÃ¤cht" wÃ¤re, und sich irgendwann bei einem heftigen Antritt in Teile reiÃt?
> Nur eine wildes Szenario. Wenn es da etwas Entwarnunggibts, setzt ich das ganze mal in der nÃ¤chsten Zeit um.
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du ordentliches material nimmst wirds schon gehen! (Ein fester Edelstahl wÃ¤re hier vmtl meine Wahl).


----------



## erwinosius (22. Oktober 2008)

@ecols Was wollt ihr denn machen? Die Teile sind doch fertig? , oder? Nabe mit Disc-Aufnahme und n normales Kettenblatt,das dann noch richtig gebohrt wird? Da braucht man doch kein extra Material. Oder eollt ihr das Kettenblatt selber bauen?
Vor allem hast du schon mal versuch "harten" Edelstahl zu berarbeiten (z.b V4A) Das geht mal gar nicht schön.
gruß
erwin


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Oktober 2008)

er meint bestimmt die schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (22. Oktober 2008)

achso. na da würde ich mir keinen stress machen. Wenn man ne nrmale Stahl- (oder Edelstahl-) -schraube nimmt werden die 6 Schrauben nicht abscheren. Da bricht eher das Alu der Nabe aus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Oktober 2008)

Sobald ich an ein brauchbares 15ner komme, geht es los. 14ner habe ich noch, dÃ¼rfte aber aufgrund des zu geringen Radius nicht passen (Schrauben/Kette)


----------



## Karl-Gerhard (6. November 2008)

hat schon mal jemand versucht aus einem Einrad ein Trial-Rad zu bauen?

Wäre für mich die absolute Low-Cost Lösung um das Zeugs mit dem Hinterrad (Tippen auf dem Hinterrad) zu lernen.

Kettenbelastung, Ritzel, Bremse usw. fehlt alles (kann also auch nichts kaputt gehen).

Ich dachte ich nimm irgend ein Schrott-Rad, schweisse so eine Art Sattelstütze an den vom Rahmen getrennten Vorderteil an und fertig. 

Das Vorderrad ist ja kaum belastet, und ich habe so was wie einen Lenker in der Hand um die Füße an den Pedalen zu verkeilen.

Kann man mit so was fahren (Starrantrieb direkt an der Hinterradnabe)?

.. oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?

Mir geht es hierbei nur darum,  das Tippen auf dem Hinterrad zu erlernen! Dass damit keine Nosewheelys gehen ist schon klar!


----------



## curry4king (6. November 2008)

haha ou man 
naja selbst wenn du das dann mit deiner apparatur hinbekommst ist es dann auf einem "fahrrad" wieder was ganz anderes da du nicht auf der achse stehst sondern in der mitte vom rad....

kauf dirn 50 bmx mach ordentliche kurbeln drann und hinten ne bremse die packt dann haste deinen low coust trial :-D was aber nach 3 monaten auseinanderfällt xD


----------



## Maxximum (6. November 2008)

hat dann aber ne superschlechte geo für trial


----------



## misanthropia (6. November 2008)

besser als ein Einrad allemal


----------



## ON-OFF (6. November 2008)

die Idee finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings bräuchte man ein freilauf und hinterbremse um Dinge runterfahren zu können.
Der Rahmen könnte viel leichter sein, da der meißte gewicht direkt aufs hinterrad ruht.
Weder unterrohr, Kettenrad oder Pedalen können aufschlagen.
Bin selbst kein trialer, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen das nicht-trialer damit besser zurecht kähmen -allein schon weil nichts an eine kante hängen bleiben kann


----------



## misanthropia (6. November 2008)

ne, ich bin mal auf einem Muni rumgehüpft, das hat überhaupt rein gar nichts in irgendeiner kleinen weise mit dem stehen oder Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad eines Fahrrades zu tun. Echt nicht, aber wirklich gar kein stück, du musst nichtmal mit denFüßen die Pedale matretieren, weil du dich beim hüpfen am sattel halten kannst.


----------



## Paddybear (9. November 2008)

So , tachchen erstma.
Da hier ja anscheinend die schrauber sind muss ich doch mal eben fragen: kann man ein fixie auch mit etwas breiteren reifen als diesen rennreifen bauen? muss ja nich gleich ein 110er vom moped sein , nur so was sind denn dabei die grenzen ??
Falls ne antwort kommt: denkt dran ich hab von nix ne ahnung und will da mal en bissl reinkommen weil das mich voll interressiert.
Im vorraus fetten dank


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2008)

ich denke mal du bist im falschen forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. November 2008)

@Paddybear: Stell Deine Frage mal hier in das Unterforum 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=101

gruß 
Domme


----------



## misanthropia (10. November 2008)

was ist fixie?


----------



## hst_trialer (10. November 2008)

singlespeed-buden


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. November 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> was ist fixie?





ein singlespeed rad ohne freilauf


----------



## misanthropia (10. November 2008)

ne dann ist der echt im falschen forum


----------



## 525Rainer (19. November 2008)

kennt sich jemand mit schneideplottern aus? das sind geräte die aussehn wie drucker aber mit messern, die aus folien buchstaben für beschriftungsfolien schneiden können.
hat wer so ein gerät und kennt sich jemand mit beschriftungstechnik aus?


----------



## andrewlandry (19. November 2008)

mein Vater arbeitet damit,wenn du was wissen willst schicke mir ne pm ich frag ihn
andrew


----------



## KermitB4 (20. November 2008)

So Leute,

nach langem Überlegen und Tüfteln bin ich auf die Idee gekommen eine Hose mit integrierten Schienbeinschonern zu entwerfen.

Die Idee dazu kam mir, als ich mal wieder mit meinen TSG-Schonern stark am schwitzen war und dadurch mal wieder eine Allergie an den Schienbeinen hatte.

Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum eine luftige und leichte, sowie dezente Möglichkeit zu haben, die Schoner zu tragen und dennoch nicht zu spüren. Außerdem möchte ich im Winter nicht mit kurzer Hose und Leggins fahren, um mir nicht den Tod zu holen.

Heute wurde der 1. Prototyp der Hose fertig gestellt und auch gleich getestet. Hier sind die 1. Bilder:

















Hier das Innenleben:





Hier die Ansicht von Aussen:






Weiterhin war mir wichtig dass die Schoner jederzeit entfernt werden können, da sie nur von innen (oben) eingeschoben werden. Das bringt 2 entscheidende Vorteile:
- Die Hose lässt sich auch als normale Trainingshose nutzen
- Die Hose lässt sich ganz normal waschen.

Ich habe die Hose heute das 1. Mal getestet und bin total begeistert. Die Schoner verrutschen nicht, sitzen immer perfekt, machen sich null bemerkbar beim Fahren.

Bin mal auf euer Feedback und eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## curry4king (20. November 2008)

jo geile idee find ich auch klasse
aber wenn man dann doch mal abrutscht zerhaut es dir die hose...

hmm aber mit ner jeans wäre das ma ganz geil^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (20. November 2008)

Hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefasst, aber:

- eine Jogginghose ist flexibler und man kann sich besser drin bewegen.
- eine Jogginghose ist enger und die Hose kann sich nicht in der Kette verheddern und beschädigt werden
- durch die Enge der Jogginghose sitzen die Schoner perfekt ohne dass ich die noch irgendwie befestigen müsste. Wenn ich da eine Jeans (vorallem Baggy) nehmen würde, müsste ich mit Klettbänder oder ähnlichem arbeiten, und die hose würde wie ein Trichter zusammen geschnürt werden.
- eine Jogginghose passt einfach besser, ist günstiger

und wenn die Hose einmal Macken hat, kann man einfach einen Stoff wieder drüber nähen.

P.S. Wer interesse hat -> PN


----------



## Icke84 (20. November 2008)

echt coole sache.

ja ne jeans wär auch was, aber er wollte ja ne lockere hose haben.
am besten in alle hosen einnähen, dann brauch man die hose nicht emhr wechseln, wenn man wie ich, direkt nach der arbeit mal fahren geht 

sehr praktisch finde ich die reißverschlüsse.

frag doch mal bei jan an ob er die im winter vertreiben würde


----------



## KermitB4 (20. November 2008)

Welche Jeanshosen meint ihr denn? 

Baggys oder so enge Wurstpellen oder ganz normale?

Wenn die Nachfrage nach Jeans da ist, kann ich die auch mal testen ob das geht.

P.S. Wenn du nach dem Arbeiten fahren gehst, hast du auch deinen Helm und Schoner in nem Rucksack dabei, da passt garantiert auch noch so eine Hose rein


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. November 2008)

Deine Schuhe gefallen mir


----------



## gatto1410 (20. November 2008)

die idee an sich is ok,aber jogginghosen?verrutschen die dinger dann net beim einschlag?..ick trag dann lieber meine speedstuff schoner-bei denen wees ick,das sie beim einschlag och da sind wo se schützen solln..


----------



## KermitB4 (20. November 2008)

Wo sollen die Schoner denn hin? Die Hosenbeine sind ja recht eng geschnitten. Die Schoner sind da, wo sie sein sollen.

Neoprenschoner werde ich persönlich nie nie nie nie nie wieder tragen. Es gibt nix ekligeres, als die Beine so luftdicht verschnürt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (25. November 2008)

120gr.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (25. November 2008)

Top!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. November 2008)

Du könntest in die Abstandshalter noch Löcher bohren. Hast du die Nabe innen auch schon ausgedreht? Ich konnte bei meiner Quandonabe durch überlegtes Innenausdrehn 15g rausholen.


----------



## hst_trialer (25. November 2008)

die oberflächen sehen komisch aus, war der meißel stumpf? hast doch bestimmt konventionell gemacht oder?

gehören die schrauben daneben mit dazu? hast du die mit ein bezogen ins gewicht? (hohlbohren der schrauben bringt noch was.


----------



## KermitB4 (25. November 2008)

Die Schrauben sind bereits hohl gebohrt.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. November 2008)

@ kermit 

so wie es aussieht sind aber nur die köpfe angesenkt. ich dachte so an komplett durchbohren.


----------



## gatto1410 (26. November 2008)

..kann mal bitte jemand ne ca angaben machen,was ich spare wenn ich am hr rad die löcher in quadrate umarbeite..vielen dank im voraus


----------



## locdog (26. November 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..kann mal bitte jemand ne ca angaben machen,was ich spare wenn ich am hr rad die löcher in quadrate umarbeite..vielen dank im voraus



tryall VR von rund bis quadrat (7mm material vom nippel zum kwadrat) etwa 80-90g (bin noch nicht vertig) also VERDAMTVIEL.
hinten da doppelboden , noch mehr. also ran ans raspeln


----------



## dane08 (26. November 2008)

wie sieht das mit der stabilität aus wenn die hälfte der inneren kammer rausnimmt? also immer im abstand von den "speichen-löchern" einen teil rausnehmen , nächsten drin lassen, nächsten wieder rausschneiden usw.
hab 36loch und würd gern irgendwie an gewicht sparen (außer felgenlöcher ausbohren) ,weniger speichen geht nicht weils zu teuer wäre und bis die nabe hier ist würd auch n virtel jahr vergehen


----------



## kingpin18 (26. November 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..kann mal bitte jemand ne ca angaben machen,was ich spare wenn ich am hr rad die löcher in quadrate umarbeite..vielen dank im voraus



wenn du es so machst ~70g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (28. November 2008)

hast Du nicht machs Dir selber

Hier hatte der passende Fräser gefehlt
Kurz überlegt. Nicht lang gefackelt, ne Schraube ne Flex und ne Feile und fertig.
Funzt für das wofür ich es brauchte einwandfrei. Die Alu Exenterspanner von Trialtech mussten bearbeitet werden. Die Bileder von den Teilen muss der Tobsen machen ist sein Zeuch.


----------



## misanthropia (29. November 2008)

und welches Material willst du damit fräsen? ist das Kaugummi, Knete oder Gips? Du musst unbedingt bilder zeigen, denn ich kann mir gerade bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man damit etwas metallisches bearbeiten kann... 
Bin ich echt gespannt drauf.
Ich habe nämlich mal sowas für Gipsformen gebaut, allerdings aus einem Blech und nicht einer Schraube. Das Ding hat leider nur bedingt funktioniert...


----------



## *George* (29. November 2008)

Sieht auch nicht so aus als wenn du damit viel material abtragen kannst...Aber die idee is super!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. November 2008)

Das mit dem Fräser klappt niemals. Das Teil ist doch total stumpf und der Schraubenstahl biegt sich sofort um, weil zu viel Chromo drin ist. Sieht außerdem eher wie ein Forstnerbohrer aus. 

Ist der Spanner aus Holz?


----------



## alien1976 (29. November 2008)

Ähm Ihr versteht mich nicht ganz ich werde nicht sondern ich hab damit schön längst gefräßt und das mit Bravur. Und zwar ALU was ja bekanntlich weicher ist als Stahl und zudem kommt das die Schraube nen 10.9 ist also noch besser. Wie gesagt der Tobi Tobsen  der hat die Teile und der muss sie Fotographieren und posten.


----------



## tobsen (30. November 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fräser klappt niemals. Das Teil ist doch total stumpf und der Schraubenstahl biegt sich sofort um, weil zu viel Chromo drin ist. Sieht außerdem eher wie ein Forstnerbohrer aus.
> 
> Ist der Spanner aus Holz?



au weia, da melden sich die Profis zu wort...

das ganze is längst gelaufen. wir haben passgenau! 2 drittel
vom ALU spanner abgetragen damit meine CK mit horizontalen 
ausfallern kompatibel ist.

bilder gibts, sobald ich mal nen guten grund hab, mein HR rauszubauen.
im moment funzt alles so gut, dass ich nix dran verstellen will  

danke nochmal an rené, der einmal mehr sein improvisationstalent unter beweis gestellt hat...  

mfg


----------



## misanthropia (30. November 2008)

fotografiert auch mal im Detail euren "Fräser" bzw die Schneiden.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. November 2008)

tobsen schrieb:


> au weia, da melden sich die Profis zu wort...
> 
> das ganze is längst gelaufen. wir haben passgenau! 2 drittel
> vom ALU spanner abgetragen damit meine CK mit horizontalen
> ...



War ja nicht böse gemeint mich würde bloß mal das Ergebnis interessieren und mit welcher Drehzahl ihr das Teil laufen lassen habt, weil der noch so unbenutzt aussieht.


----------



## alien1976 (30. November 2008)

Die Schneiden haben Ihr betes getan. Ist jetzt kein Profiteil geworden aber geschnitten hat er und das mit ziemlich niedrieger Drehzahl. habs nach Gefühl eingestellt. Noch genauer Fotographieren den Fräßer wozu. die 3 Bilder reichen doch. Ich hab meiner Meinung nach an alle relevanten Schnittwinkel gedacht sonst hätts ja net gefunzt.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom eingebauten Zustand der gefräßten Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (30. November 2008)

..bild 2-muss dat so gedellert aussehn?..


----------



## tobsen (30. November 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..bild 2-muss dat so gedellert aussehn?..



muss nicht, daber kann


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. November 2008)

Das is aber kein Fräser den ihr da gebaut habt. Das ist ein Flachsenker . Ich hatte ne falsche Vorstellung davon was ihr damit angestellt habt, weil die ganze Zeit die Rede von nem Fräser war.


----------



## kingpin18 (30. November 2008)

Ist das ne CK SS oder eine Classic?


----------



## tobsen (30. November 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> War ja nicht böse gemeint mich würde bloß mal das Ergebnis interessieren und mit welcher Drehzahl ihr das Teil laufen lassen habt, weil der noch so unbenutzt aussieht.



...ich ja auch nicht  

die schraube is aus hartem stahl, die spanner sind aus
weichem alu  so einfach is des...
versteh garnich, wieso es euch da von den socken haut.
kingt doch recht schlüssig und der erfolg gibt uns recht


----------



## feltzer (30. November 2008)

hat schon mal jemand probiert nen kleinen sattel zum draufschrauben herzustellen?.... sowas hier:





ist jetzt nur ein schneller Fake.

wollt immer schon einen haben... gibts aber nicht zu kaufen :-/ 
muss also selbst hergestellt werden... hätte da an 3 Halterungen gedacht: eine am Oberrohr und zwei an den Sitzstreben, ein paar cm vom Sitzrohr entfernt, damit die ganze Sache stabil ist... 
Grundmaterial (eventuell 8mm) Holz, mit Schaumstoff und anschließend Kunstleder bezogen.

das schwerste dabei wäre wohl die vom Durchmesser und Form richtigen Halter zu finden.

könnte das halten?... mehr als 500gr sollte es wohl net auf die Waage bringen.

Gruß, Alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2008)

Schluck! 500 gramm!!!! Ein halbes Kilo!!!

Für einen Sattel, den man absolut nicht brauchen kann - nein danke.

Ich sitz auf dem Hinterreifen. Ich will ja fahren und keine Pause machen.


----------



## feltzer (30. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Schluck! 500 gramm!!!! Ein halbes Kilo!!!
> 
> Für einen Sattel, den man absolut nicht brauchen kann - nein danke.
> 
> Ich sitz auf dem Hinterreifen. Ich will ja fahren und keine Pause machen.



hehe.... sagt der Leichtbau-Fetischischt 
nundenn... ich werd erstmal morgen nachschaun wie viel das ganze wiegen könnte und dann entscheidet sich obs gebaut wird. Wäre nur ein Gedanke gewesen 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## dane08 (30. November 2008)

ich hätte angst vorm hr ,voreinigen wenn man schneller fährt 
und wie du darauf sitzen und treten willst frag ich mich auch,nur fürs rollen und pause machen find ich das n bischen unsinnvoll


----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2008)

Nehm doch einfach einen normalen sattel und bastel den dran, geht bestimmt viel schneller und ist um einiges leichter.


----------



## curry4king (30. November 2008)

ähhhm hobby verfehlt?
oder zumindestes falschen rahmen gekauft^^

kannst auch meinen monty urban abkaufen da kannste deinen sattel drannmachen (hat nen loch dafür) der rahmen wurde fast garnet bewegt

außerdem ist dein rahmen so flach das es eh voll verkrampft ist wenn du dich da hinsetzen willst

bau erstma dein rad fettich und probier erstma dich aufs oberrohr zu setzen...


----------



## Icke84 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich auf der suche nach blau glänzenden Felgenband gemacht - gibt es nicht. habe also überlegt was ich da nhemen könnte und da ist mir nur Geschenkband eingefallen.

habs gekauft und eingebaut, sieht super aus.

bilder gibts auf unserer neuen homepage - auch fast selbstbau 
ist noch recht leer, wird aber ständig erweitert.

http://tko.jimdo.com/werkstatt/

gruß
marcus


----------



## DirtMTB (1. Dezember 2008)

Das ja mal ne geile Idee mit dem Geschenkband. Hast Du nur das Band drin oder noch zusätzlich Felgenband?

PS: net gemacht eure Seite

Gruß Jan


----------



## Icke84 (1. Dezember 2008)

danke 

is nur das geschenkband drin, denke das müsste reichen, wenn bei anderen auch tesaband reicht. hab dann mit tesa die enden verbunden und beim ventilloch auch nochmal tesa rauf damit es nicht auseinanderreißt.


----------



## feltzer (1. Dezember 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> ähhhm hobby verfehlt?
> oder zumindestes falschen rahmen gekauft^^
> 
> kannst auch meinen monty urban abkaufen da kannste deinen sattel drannmachen (hat nen loch dafür) der rahmen wurde fast garnet bewegt
> ...



nunja, der bionic ist jetzt auch nicht der flachste, aber ich werds so machen.... bike komplett zusammenbauen und alles andere kommt später 

ps: der sattel wär nicht zum fahren, sondern zum ausruhen, rollen etc. da, aber vorerst ist der rest wichtiger.


----------



## vollidiot (9. Dezember 2008)

Hilfe! Die Feineinstellungsschraube bei meiner HS 33 klemmt. Ich hab gehört, dass das Problem bereits bekannt ist. Hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (9. Dezember 2008)

welch ist denn die Feineinstellschraube? die für die Hebelweite oder für die belageinstellung?


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Dezember 2008)

und welches baujahr ist es?


----------



## vollidiot (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich meine die Belageinstellung und Baujahr weiß ich leider nicht genau, auf jeden Fall sieht der Hebel so aus:






Die rote Schraube lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen.


----------



## tha_joe (9. Dezember 2008)

Ist meistens das Gewinde vom Stift, der die Schraube führt. Abhilfe schafft ein TPS Set oder so vom Jan, glaub 8 Öcken, und am besten gleich ein Rädchen aus Metall dazu, dann hast du Ruhe. Gruß Joe


----------



## tha_joe (9. Dezember 2008)

Korrigiere mich, TPA Set, 2,45 Euro...


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

na ich denke das alu-tpa reicht. meitens ist echt nur das plaste-rädchen kaputt. finde es auch nicht sinnvoll gerade bei dem kurzen hebelarm die gesamte kraft über ein kunststoffgewinde zu übertragen. wer weiß was sich die magura-jungs dabei gedacht haben


----------



## vollidiot (10. Dezember 2008)

vielen dank schonmal. ich bestell mir mal das Rädchen. Ich bin allerdings noch ratlos, wie ich das Plastikrädchen da nun rausbekomme...


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

schraub einfach den ganzen hebel ab und im argsten fall machst du das gesamte system vorsichtig mit nem feuerzeug oder besser mit einem heißluftfön warm. denke der kunststoff sollte weich genug werden um dann die schraube mit ner zange raus zu ziehen. einzige problem: die beiden halbmondförmigen halter für das rädchen sind auch aus kunststof... 

oder du schaffst es nur die schraube mit nem feuerzeug zu erwärmen... könnte auch gehen.

oder du drehst einfach mal dran. vllt gehts ja.


----------



## vollidiot (10. Dezember 2008)

jo, mit feuerzeug und viel gewalt hat's geklappt! Ich hab die Schraube, die durch das Verstellrädchen verstellt wird erwärmt, dann ist das Plastik heile geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2008)

wenn du bock hast dir die bude selber zu bauen könnte ich dir ne zeichnung mit maßen geben. hab mir rädchen selber mal auf fräse und drehbank gebaut


----------



## vollidiot (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab leider keine möglichkeit zu fräsen und zu drehen, sonst wärs geil


----------



## Alex de Large (12. Dezember 2008)

Das erste Trial-Fully


----------



## trialkumpel (23. Dezember 2008)

hehe... lustich..

hier mal nen selbstbaudingsbumskettenspanner von mir..

hab da mal was auseinandergeschnitten und daraus einen gebaut.. ne.. 

funktioniert richtich geil und sitzt knallhart^^ 

wenn ich das ritzel hinten verkleinere -wird wohl bald so kommen- dann werd ich die kette wohl unterhalb langführen.. ma gucken..


----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2008)

Mein Kettenspanner ist endlich fertig.
Body aus Titan, Schrauben VA, diverse gedrehte Aluteile. 
Erhält eine flache Kettenlinie:











hier leider noch nicht fertig:





edit: Die Rollen sind aus PVC gedreht, bisher auch noch ungelagert. Suche aber noch nach ner besseren Lösung da die Rollen selbst auch zu weich sind.


----------



## curry4king (28. Dezember 2008)

astrein sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (28. Dezember 2008)

sehr schönes teil... werd mir auch sowas in der art bauen 
*
edit* 
ne Frage: drehen sich die Röllchen?...


----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2008)

klar drehen sich die. sonst könnte ich mir ja die halbe rolle sparen *g*


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Dezember 2008)

genau so plane ich meinen spanner auch die ganze zeit schon, da ich aber gerne schaltbar für 2 gänge haben will, komme ich einfach nicht zum ende damit.


----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2008)

am einfachsten vielleicht mit breiten Rollen?


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Dezember 2008)

den gedanken hatte ich auch kurz, aber ich wollte die kette gerne schon vernünftig auf das ritzel führen. nicht das sie kurz verrutscht und dann abspringt


----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm....hast du ne schaltung dran?


----------



## FunRideXL (28. Dezember 2008)

hei erwinosius, ich kauf dir einen ab wenn du ihn optimiert hast   !


----------



## trialelmi (28. Dezember 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Mein Kettenspanner ist endlich fertig.
> Body aus Titan, Schrauben VA, diverse gedrehte Aluteile.
> Erhält eine flache Kettenlinie:
> 
> ...




warum machst nicht anstatt der kunststoffrollen normale miniritzel hinein? die sind doch schon erprobt? oder wirds dann zu schwer, zu tief ect??


----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem weil die erheblich größer sind als die PVC-Rollen und dann bräuchte ich einen erheblich längeren Ausleger


----------



## roborider (29. Dezember 2008)

Hier gibts gelagerte Rollen:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/D...raube?osCsid=aabddeb416bd3722e8c5ab9344a298d4
Aber bei einem Preis von 12,95 wär das eigentlich sinnlos, es sei denn dir gehts bei deinem Kettenspanner nicht um die Geldersparnis sondern die Konstruktion ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (29. Dezember 2008)

Naja es geht schon vor allem um die Konstruktion. Aber 13 pro Rolle ist mir dann doch zu viel. Wenn dann dreh ich mir solche Rollen lieber selber.
Aber wenn ich da so rießen Lager rein mach sind die ja wieder erheblich schwerer. Soll ja am Ende auch nicht Monster schwer sein.
Vielleicht mach ich als Lager auch einfach Bronzebuchsen rein.
gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2008)

da nun eine neue felge für hinten ins haus steht, wurde auch gleich mal die nabe in angriff genommen. ein mal komplettcheck und neu gefettet.

da ich natürlich nicht die 180..190 für das HUB-TOOL ausgeben wollte musste wohl eine eigene konstruktion her.

also, könnt ihr den unterschied erkennen???










ist die ähnlichkeit nicht verblüffend...   

mittels der paar simplen drehteile ist es möglich alle funktionen des eigentlichen hubtools gleichermaßen auszuführen. ob ausschlagen der freilauf-mechanik oder wieder einpressen des lagers. alles kein problem.

das werkzeug im vordergrund ist zum lösen der schraube im kassettenkörper.

hat alles problemlos funktioniert heute und schon summt die kleine wieder 

hab noch ein paar bilder von der CK gemacht, damit jeder mal sehen kann (wer es noch nicht kennt), was da überhaupt drin ist.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ist die ähnlichkeit nicht verblüffend...



Ich erkenn keinen Unterschied.


----------



## erwinosius (29. Dezember 2008)

form follows funtkion.
sehr schön 
gruß
erwin


----------



## Eisbein (30. Dezember 2008)

intressant. ich denke so eine komplett reinigung könnte ich auch mal machen


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

vllt vermarkte ich ja die baupläne oder lasse sie patentieren...


----------



## siede. (30. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> vllt vermarkte ich ja die baupläne oder lasse sie patentieren...


du patentierst etwas, das bereits von CK patentiert ist?  viel Erfolg


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

weiß ich doch... war ja der joke. ich hoffe nur, dass sie mir nicht auf die schliche kommen, weil ich mir ein werkzeug gebaut habe was deren apparatur komischerweise recht ähnlich wirkt.


----------



## siede. (30. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub auf die ähnlichkeit kommen sie nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (30. Dezember 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


>



ich wusst gar nicht dass die auch münzen in der nabe verbauen... 

Wie wird die King eigentlich am besten gefettet? Nutzt man besser dünnflüssiges Öl oder Schmierfett?


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir das original ck ringdrive lube gleich mitbestellt. das hält ewig. ansonsten sollen auch 10w öle gehen, wird angeblich von vielen empfohlen, weil das dünnflüssiger ist. ich finde aber nicht das das ori-lube zu dick ist.


----------



## LBC (30. Dezember 2008)

sagt mal, habt ihr mal bei einer king nabe ins leere gedapt? oder ist die echt so gut wie ihr ruf ist.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub die ist so gut!!! ab und an kann es mal passieren, dass die zähne nicht total gut greifen und sie mal kurz knackt, aber das passiert nicht oft.

ansonsten immer nur geiles fahren, weil man gleich kraft ans pedal geben kann und nicht erst darauf warten muss, dass ne sperrklinke vorbeikommt


----------



## LBC (30. Dezember 2008)

gut danke dir, hat schon einer erfahrung mit der gemacht 
http://trials-uk.co.uk/product.aspx?productid=2507


----------



## erwinosius (5. Februar 2009)

kann mir wer sagen aus was für Material die Koxx Forxx ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (5. Februar 2009)

hmm mom aus einer legirung aus wolfram und uran


----------



## locdog (5. Februar 2009)

eher aus einer Wolffarm und Urin, so schnel wie die dinger brechen


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Februar 2009)

Der war gut, alter Pole


----------



## konrad (5. Februar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> eher aus einer Wolffarm und Urin, so schnel wie die dinger brechen



meine forxx hält seit 4jahren


----------



## locdog (6. Februar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Der war gut, alter Pole





@konrad
Die 26" halten eigentlich ganz gut, ABER die 20" die brechen so schnell, der Michal Nowak den ihr sicherlich kennt ist kein schranzer und hat in der letzten sezon 4 zerschosen, eine hielt nur nen wetkampf durch.  bei den anderen pro ridern (serwin, kumorowski) so etwa 2 monate


----------



## siede. (6. Februar 2009)

_*Fireeye Excelerant*_ - Gewicht unbekannt  Hoffentlich jetzt an die 700gr^^









Gruß, Alex


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Februar 2009)

mach mal größer!!! besorg dir nen stufensenker und ab gehts.


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2009)

die felge war neu oder? warum haste dir nich ne andere gekauf sun ryhno lite zb??? ist günstig und leicht meine wog zum schluss knapp um die 550 gramm


----------



## siede. (6. Februar 2009)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> die felge war neu oder? warum haste dir nich ne andere gekauf sun ryhno lite zb??? ist günstig und leicht meine wog zum schluss knapp um die 550 gramm



sagen wir einfach ich habe voreilig gehandelt und einfach die günstigste und gleichzeitig breiteste Felge bei bike-mailorder gekauft^^... Zur Zeit ist einfach kein Budget vorhanden um eine andere zu kaufen.

Jaa, das mit den Löchern ist so ne sache.. Das war der größte Bohrer den ich auftreiben konnte. 

Und hst, mit stufensenker meinste sowas?






Werd mal gucken wo ich die auftreiben kann... ich war nach 3 1/2 stunden arbeit erstmal froh, das ich einigermaßen zentrierte Löcher zustande gebracht habe 

Wenn ich ne ordentlich Waage hätte, könnte ich auch noch sagen wieviel das ganze wiegt 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2009)

eher so stufenbohrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (6. Februar 2009)

heeeilige Lutzi... sowas hat der heimische Baumarkt warscheinlich nichteinmal xD Ich denk mal mit so ein model, wie ichs gezeigt habe müsste es auch gehn. Thx.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Februar 2009)

Wir haben das unserem Bau-Fachmarkt. Ist ein ganz normaler Stufensenker.


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (6. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Werd mal gucken wo ich die auftreiben kann... ich war nach 3 1/2 stunden arbeit erstmal froh, das ich einigermaßen zentrierte Löcher zustande gebracht habe


keine standbohrmaschine?


----------



## erwinosius (7. Februar 2009)

weiß jetzt jemand was für material die koxx forxx ist? was sind die anderen bestandteile außer urin, uran und wolfram?
ich will ne angerissene Scheibenbremsaufnahme schweißen und brauch dazu das Material aus dem die Gabel ist.
gruß
erwin


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> weiÃ jetzt jemand was fÃ¼r material die koxx forxx ist? was sind die anderen bestandteile auÃer urin, uran und wolfram?
> ich will ne angerissene Scheibenbremsaufnahme schweiÃen und brauch dazu das Material aus dem die Gabel ist.
> gruÃ
> erwin



[email protected] wenn dies nicht wissen, dann weiss es keiner.



eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> keine standbohrmaschine?


nope... und im baumarkt gibts tatsÃ¤chlich so einen bohrer(nur einen einzigen)....

von 4mm bis 20mm... _*50â¬*_ !!! Sind doch verrÃ¼ckt die Leute ... dafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnt ich mir ne dremel inc. aufsÃ¤tze kaufen (die ich dringender brÃ¤uchte)... da lass ich lieber meine Felge so wie sie jetzt ist und irgendwann kommt eine Sun Singletrack ans bike.

GruÃ, Alex


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Februar 2009)

Wer günstig so einen Stufensenker braucht, soll sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden.

Auch andere Bohrer ect.

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> [email protected] wenn dies nicht wissen, dann weiss es keiner.
> 
> 
> nope... und im baumarkt gibts tatsächlich so einen bohrer(nur einen einzigen)....
> ...



nimm ne ryhno lite


----------



## siede. (7. Februar 2009)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> nimm ne ryhno lite


wozu?....



_*27,90 Eur, 542gr







 35,00 Eur, 544gr


*_Teurer, und nicht so schön wie die Singletrack.... meinst du die hält mehr aus?


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2009)

aus der ryhno kannste mehr raus holen an gewicht mom ich suche mal pic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2009)

http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/J-11500001-2.htm

so sah meien zum schluss aus









ca 100 gramm sind da durch weggewesen


----------



## DirtMTB (22. Februar 2009)

Hab auch mal was gebastelt oder besser gesagt nachgebastelt

Der Kettenspanner von Alien1976 diente als Vorlage.

é Voilá





[/URL][/IMG]






Und hier nochmal im ganzen...





[/URL][/IMG]

Nach der heutigen Testfahrt kann ich nur sagen .. MEGA Teil.
Nix mehr mit schleifen, Schleifgeräuschen oder abbremsen wie bei meinem 74Kings Spanner.. läuft super das Teil. 

Gewicht um die 100gr. -noch-

Auf diesem Wege besten Dank an Alien1976 für die Inspiration.

Gruß Jan


----------



## siede. (22. Februar 2009)

erinnert mich auch 'n stückweit an meinen kettenspanner (Funktionsweise), sieht aber erlich gesagt besser aus


----------



## alien1976 (23. Februar 2009)

Schick schick. Bitte Bitte. Meiner Funzt auch immer noch einwandfrei. seit mittlerweile Jahren. Hab schon oft aufgesetzt aber dem kann man nix anhaben.- derHält und hält.


----------



## Reini (24. Februar 2009)

Aufpassen, ansceinend hast du das wechselbare Ausfallene entfernt. Mir ist der Rahmen mal gerissen, genau an dieser Stelle.
Grund: Das wechselbare Schaltauge hat sich gelockert.



erwinosius schrieb:


> Mein Kettenspanner ist endlich fertig.
> Body aus Titan, Schrauben VA, diverse gedrehte Aluteile.
> Erhält eine flache Kettenlinie:
> 
> ...


----------



## erwinosius (25. Februar 2009)

habe auch n abgesägtes Schaltauge dran. Zu der Zeit wo die Bilder am Rad entstanden sind (Kettenspanner auch noch ohne Löcher), hatte ich da noch keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (26. Februar 2009)

Jo Leute,

Ich suche in den letzten Tagen verzweifelt "Titan Achsen" für Wellgo Pedale oder auch andere aber ich glaub die passen fast überall. Problem ist nicht unbedingt welche zu finden, ebay machts möglich. Aber da bezahl ich 70 dollar und für 80 bekomm ich sie mit Magnesium Pedal also naja da muss es doch was geben ... Danke schon mal.

Gruß Max

___________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (3. März 2009)

so hab mir mal nen rockring gebastelt...ohne fräse usw ist echt schwer..aber geht schon










feinschliff und leichtbau kommen noch,aber er tuts ganz gut....bevor der kaputt geht bricht das 4kantlager


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. März 2009)

Ãbler Ghetto-style


----------



## misanthropia (3. März 2009)

alter schwede wie billig und hässlich, aber Idee mit der radialen Verschraubung finde ich ganz kreativ. das erklärt auch diese unmögliche Dicke


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (3. März 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> alter schwede wie billig und hässlich, aber Idee mit der radialen Verschraubung finde ich ganz kreativ. das erklärt auch diese unmögliche Dicke


hab voreillig wie ich bin die halterunger fürs 2te ritzel abgesägt....musste radial sein


----------



## gatto1410 (3. März 2009)

ick finds cool..net so jeleckt..ne ratte halt..


----------



## siede. (3. März 2009)

wie viel wiegt den das nicht besonders hübsche Stück?? und wie viel das komplette Radl?^^


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (3. März 2009)

wüsst ich auch gernaber soviel wird net sein,denke ma so an die 11kilos wiegt das ganze


----------



## siede. (3. März 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> wüsst ich auch gernaber soviel wird net sein,denke ma so an die 11kilos wiegt das ganze


hmm... mein rad wiegt 11,2...


----------



## luckygambler (4. März 2009)

hallo
mein echo schnellspanner nervt.
bei dem model wird der hohlzylinder des spanners auf die achse gesteckt und durch die schrauben an den ausfallenden fixiert.
leider rutscht der immer etwas nach.
nun habe ich mir gedacht ein schmales loch durch den zylinder in die achse zu bohren und einen stift durchzustcken.
wenn ich die achse quer durchbohre, oder nur sagen wir mal 2-3 mm anbohre, bricht sie mir dann bald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> So hier seht Ihr mal meinen "noch nicht fertigen" Schweitzer Käse







alien1976 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Alu Rahmen nicht Stahl.
> 
> Und die Ersparnis ist eigentlich egal  aber es werden schon einige 100g sein. Stabil genug ist es auch alles. Grad am Unterrohr sind die großen Löcher nicht so wild (Durchmesser der Löcher ca. 30mm) das das Unterroch im Normalbetrieb nur auf Zug belastet wird.
> Beispiel in den 80er Jahren gabs mal ne Firme ich glaub des war Biomega die haben gar kein Unterrohr mehr verbaut sondern einen Bowdenzug.
> ...



das ist falsch, das unterrohr wird nur beim droppen/springen auf zug belastet, ansonsten auf druck(essei du fährst rückwärts).... schläge kommen nämlich von vorne... was glaubst warum ein unterrohr generell dicker dimensioniert ist, und die wandung stärker ist?

richtig, weil druck belastet, das oberrohr kannst bei normaler fahrweise papierdünn machen, da es auf zug belastet wird(normale alufolie mit einer breite von 300mm trägt locker +50kg), auf druck hält sich aber nichtmal wenige gramm.... 

und ein unterrohr unterseitig anzubohren, ist suizid... weil wenn man es doch mal auf zug belastet(kleinen absatz springen), wird es das rohr dort zerreißen.

oberrohr das gleiche, da sollte man die oberseite brav lassen wie sie ist, seitlich unt unterseite halte ich dort für "bedenkenlos".

was man problemfrei an nem rahmen bohren kann, ist steuerrohr und sitzrohr, ausser an den lagersitzen am steuerrohr bis ca. mittig zum ansatz des ober-/unterrohres, sind da eigentlich keine großen belastungen bei normalen gebrauch.

sitzrohr wird eh nur auf zug belastet, also kann man seitlich auch großflächig material wegnehmen.

sitzstreben kann man seitlich löcher bohren, da der kraftfluss an der ober-/unterseite der sitzstrebe verläuft.

kettenstreben würde ich generell sein lassen, da dort durch wiegetritt etc. seitliche kräfte auftreten, und durchs gewicht und schläge, von oben-/unten.

sattelstütze nur seitlich anbohren, sonst reißt sich nach hinten hin ab.


----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Kollege (welcher Leider nicht Angemeldet ist hier) Hat sich aus Resten und eigendlichen "Schrott" ein Laufrad gebaut.
> Basis war ein BMX-Felgenring mit 48° und einer BMX Nabe mit 10mm Achse.
> 
> Statt denn 48Speichen hat Er nur 24  genommen und denn Rest aufgebohrt.
> ...



warum sonen riesen aufwand?!

648g 20", ohen alu-achse:
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/92283/ppuser/2283


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. März 2009)

Es geht ja hier um Selbstbau und Basteln, also wo liegt das Problem?
Im Ãbrigen sind die beiden Posts steinalt


----------



## alien1976 (4. März 2009)

evil_rider schrieb:


> das ist falsch, das unterrohr wird nur beim droppen/springen auf zug belastet, ansonsten auf druck(essei du fährst rückwärts).... schläge kommen nämlich von vorne... was glaubst warum ein unterrohr generell dicker dimensioniert ist, und die wandung stärker ist?
> 
> richtig, weil druck belastet, das oberrohr kannst bei normaler fahrweise papierdünn machen, da es auf zug belastet wird(normale alufolie mit einer breite von 300mm trägt locker +50kg), auf druck hält sich aber nichtmal wenige gramm....
> 
> ...



Ähm ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein . Nur ein kleiner Hinweis. Bei einem mormalen Bike wenn Du nur schon drauf sitzt ist die Belastung so wie ich es schreibe. Bitte glaub mir 1. weil ich sonst auf der Meisterschule (schau auf mein Profil Zweiradmechanikermeister) falsche Informationen gelehrt bekommen habe und 2. weli des ja schon rein logisch ist wenn man sich überlegt wie die Schwerkraft wirkt und wie dann die einzelnen Rohr beansprucht werden. Wie gesagt bei einem normalen Bike. Und ja beim Bremsen mit dem Vorderrad würde es icherlich genau umgedreht sein.
Bei einem Trial bike  wo die Belastungen  sowieso anders Wirken ist des auch sehr anders.
Und bitte erklär mir dann mal das bei dem schon erwähnten Biomega.
Wie soll ein Seil eine Druckbelastung aufnehmen??? Geht irgenwie nicht aber frag nicht warum:
http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Ufc4-JgYkRlhDM:http://www.studentie.ro/img/_files/File/puma-Bike2.jpghttp://www.highsnobiety.com/uploads/RTEmagicC_puma_bike_1.jpg.jpg
In diesem Sinne


----------



## evil_rider (4. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Es geht ja hier um Selbstbau und Basteln, also wo liegt das Problem?
> Im Ãbrigen sind die beiden Posts steinalt



ich hab sie vorhin halt erst gelesen... ;D


naja, an dem laufrad bei mir, kÃ¶nnte ich auch noch rumbasteln... alu-hohlachse drehen, nabenkÃ¶rper weiter ausdrehen usw. gehen locker unter 600g... aber bin viiieeelllll zu bequem derzeit fÃ¼r sowas....  

aber fÃ¼r die leute die hier schaltung fahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5533731&postcount=1516


----------



## curry4king (4. März 2009)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hallo
> mein echo schnellspanner nervt.
> bei dem model wird der hohlzylinder des spanners auf die achse gesteckt und durch die schrauben an den ausfallenden fixiert.
> leider rutscht der immer etwas nach.
> ...



Hi
brobier erstmal noch was anderes
das hab ich bei meinem 74kings auch gemacht
schnapp dir ne feile und feil ein paar riefen rein wie z.b bei einer fächerscheibe bei mir hällts seitdem bombe




so in der art 
sonst frag einfach über icq^^


----------



## evil_rider (8. März 2009)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Ähm ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein . Nur ein kleiner Hinweis. Bei einem mormalen Bike wenn Du nur schon drauf sitzt ist die Belastung so wie ich es schreibe. Bitte glaub mir 1. weil ich sonst auf der Meisterschule (schau auf mein Profil Zweiradmechanikermeister) falsche Informationen gelehrt bekommen habe und 2. weli des ja schon rein logisch ist wenn man sich überlegt wie die Schwerkraft wirkt und wie dann die einzelnen Rohr beansprucht werden. Wie gesagt bei einem normalen Bike. Und ja beim Bremsen mit dem Vorderrad würde es icherlich genau umgedreht sein.
> Bei einem Trial bike  wo die Belastungen  sowieso anders Wirken ist des auch sehr anders.
> Und bitte erklär mir dann mal das bei dem schon erwähnten Biomega.
> Wie soll ein Seil eine Druckbelastung aufnehmen??? Geht irgenwie nicht aber frag nicht warum:
> ...



brems doch mal vorne, na wo ist die belastung?!

scheiß schule würde ich sagen... gruss von jemanden der vor 8 jahren seinen ersten rahmen konstruiert hat, und seit 12 jahren jobmäßig schraubt und gerade seinen azubi ausbildet.


----------



## mr.mütze (8. März 2009)

könnt ihr das das per pn klären wer den längeren hat, nervt langsam ein bisschen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. März 2009)

@evil rider: Warum der aufwand? Das kann ich Dir sagen. Weil mir langweilig war 
Wobei das ja noch nichtmal das schlimmste war das ich je gebastelt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## alien1976 (10. März 2009)

@ Evel Rider

hab ich doch schon geschrieben im Post 806

So und nun auf Wunsch einiger die dieses Thema nicht interessant finden, schreiben wir über PN weiter


----------



## trialelmi (22. März 2009)

ich habe ein problem vllt passt es ja am besten hier rein. ich habe letztes jahr mein bike auf singlespeed umgestellt, aber bin erst dieses jahr damit im gelände gewesen.
ich habe den point kettenspanner drauf. das problem dabei ist, das wenn ich die dicke schraube normal festmache ist er einfach fest also ohne eine spannende wirkung. man muss ihn immer wieder neu runterdrücken da sich die kette quasi sofort wieder lockert und somit schlabbert... hat einer sowas auch mal gehabt und wenn wie kann man das problem lösen. weil mit loser schraube macht das ja auf dauer denk ich auch keinen sinn.



 

 

 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## gatto1410 (22. März 2009)

..versuch mal das-abschrauben,an dem schwarzen arm sind hinten 2 löcher,wo die feder einrasten kann,da versuchs mal mit dem anderen loch..-also feder weiterdrehen..so gings an meinem dirt ganz gut..


----------



## duro e (22. März 2009)

also ich hatte am 26er auch den point spanner , selbst die dicke shadow kette hatte er gespannt ohne probleme und dann hat deiner echt schwierigkeiten mit so einer baby kette ... vielleicht ist die spannfeder einfach im orsch .


----------



## tha_joe (22. März 2009)

trialelmi schrieb:


> wenn ich die dicke schraube normal festmache ist er einfach fest also ohne eine spannende wirkung.



Schon das sollte nicht so sein. Schau mal nach, die dicke Schraube ist durch eine Distanzhülse geführt, die genau das vermeiden soll. Normalerweise sollte die Distanzhülse bewirken, dass du anziehen kannst, ohne dass es den Arm vom Spanner direkt aufs Schaltauge drückt. Er sollte normalerweise auch bei voll angezogener Schraube ganz leicht beweglich sein, dass die Feder ihre Wirkung tun kann... Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (22. März 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Schon das sollte nicht so sein. Schau mal nach, die dicke Schraube ist durch eine Distanzhülse geführt, die genau das vermeiden soll. Normalerweise sollte die Distanzhülse bewirken, dass du anziehen kannst, ohne dass es den Arm vom Spanner direkt aufs Schaltauge drückt. Er sollte normalerweise auch bei voll angezogener Schraube ganz leicht beweglich sein, dass die Feder ihre Wirkung tun kann... Gruß Joe



du hast es auf den punkt gebracht, aber ich kriegs nicht hin... ich kanns auch nicht in das andere loch reinstecken, da dort ein fester stift drinnensteckt.


----------



## ecols (22. März 2009)

oh! ist deine feder vielleicht einfach abgebrochen?


----------



## trialelmi (22. März 2009)

nein definitiv nicht, da das teil ja neu ist.


----------



## Fabi (22. März 2009)

Lösungsmöglichkeiten:
Variante 1: Ohne Neuinvestition
So wie es aussieht, muss die Feder auf Spannung gebracht werden. Also zum Beispiel die Feder aus dem Loch aushängen und oben auf den Arm auflegen. Natürlich wird das nicht viel bringen, weil sich die Position nur wenig verändert. Man könnte die Feder noch biegen, um die Position zu verbessern. Also schön etwa in diese Form biegen /\ und dann je nach Möglichkeit in ein Loch stecken oder oben auf den Arm auflegen.
Erfolgsaussichten sind relativ gering.

Dann wäre da noch
Variante 2: Mit Neuinvestition
Realisieren, dass die wenig verstellbare Konstruktion des Kettenspanners mit den gegebenen Bedingungen des Antriebs (lange Kette) nicht wirklich funktionieren kann. Geld hernehmen. Neuen Kettenspaner mit mehr als einer Rolle kaufen.

Variante 1 könnte man noch durch Eigeninitiative und Kreativität exorbitant ausbauen, wenn man Variante 2 tunlichst umgehen will. Die Aussichten auf Erfolg könnten dann auch beträchtlich steigen.

Übrigens finde ich die Position des Ritzels ganz am Ende auf dem Kassettenkörper nicht wirklich gesund.


----------



## Trialstriker (23. März 2009)

bei einer neuinvestition würde ich sagen hol dir nen kettenschleifer die arbeiten auf ganz einfachem prinzip schleifer - federstahlstreifen
ich war zuerst auch skeptisch aber mein kollege curry4king hat sich den 74king schleifer geholt und der ist wunderbar 
aber kannst ihn ja auch selber mal zu der sache fragen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. März 2009)

Das der 74Kingz der Spanner Ã¼berhaupt ist ist genauso klar, wie die Tatsache das jeder ihn mit einfachsten Mitteln nachbauen kann  Mein Selbstbau bekommt viel mehr Spannung drauf, als die Originalen und funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Trialstriker (23. März 2009)

@ zoo!control

und ich nehme mal an dein nachbau ist von materialkosten um welten billiger als dieser LEICHT überteuerte 74kingz


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. März 2009)

Richtig, es entstehen nÃ¤mlich 0 Materialkosten:




Ich hatte niemals Probleme mit ihm, und ich finde ihn definitiv besser als den Originalen, der etwas fimmschig ist und mir nicht genÃ¼gend Spannung bringt.



NatÃ¼rlich kann man den Schuh noch viel kleiner gestalten und alles etwas schÃ¶ner bearbeiten, aber mir ging es um die Funktion.
Rezept:
1xWinkel (Klemmung an der Nabe)
1xalten Fuchsschwanz (um den Federstahl herauszuflexen)
1xHartplastik fÃ¼r den Gleitschuh
diverse Schrauben


----------



## kamo-i (23. März 2009)

Kurze Frage; wenn ich mir diese oder diese HR-Nabe zulegen will, kann ich mir dann einen Zahnkranz wie diese hier zulegen, oder was brauch ich da? 

01 o. 02 o. 03

Will halt 6 Gänge mit Freilauf... Klar...  

Für kurze Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar !!! 

edit: könnte mir ja auch ne Hope Pro 2 Trial holen, dann wär das Thema gegessen. Aber das wär mir dann doch nen bisschen zu teuer... 
key


----------



## jan_hl (23. März 2009)

Ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass die Freiläufe den Belastungen nicht standhalten werden. Irgendwo hier im Forum gabs das Thema schonmal.

Spar ein bisschen und kauf die die Hope2 Trial, das dürfte längerfristig die stabilere Variante sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (23. März 2009)

Ja, ok... Grundsätzlich hast ja recht. Aber wozu sind dann diese starren HR-Naben mit 6-fach Aufnahme gedacht? Ich meine wenn die das produzieren muss es ja Leute geben die Sie kaufen. Und die brauchen ja irgend einen Zahnkranz. Und die nehmen dann doch keinen starren, weil Sie sonst keinen Freilauf haben. Oder realisieren die dann den Freilauf vorne an der Kurbel? 

Das check ich nicht so ganz... 

Sache ist halt die, dass ich vorne nen 32 Ritzel oder dergleichen haben möchte, und hinten halt ne 6´er Schaltung, damit ich auch nochmal 1-2 Kilometer "normal" fahren kann... 

Aber die Belastung liegt doch dann auf der Narbe und nicht der Kasette, oder? Daher sollte das doch eigentlich rocken...


----------



## curry4king (23. März 2009)

logisch ist der freilauf dann vorne....


----------



## kamo-i (23. März 2009)

Ja, dachte ich mir schon. Is ja auch klar... Aber dann hats sich für mich aber erledigt, weil man sowat niemals mit nem 32 Ritzel findet...


----------



## jan_hl (23. März 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ja, ok... Grundsätzlich hast ja recht. Aber wozu sind dann diese starren HR-Naben mit 6-fach Aufnahme gedacht?


Für die ganz normalen Trial-Kurbeln wo der Freilauf vorne sitzt.



kamo-i schrieb:


> Sache ist halt die, dass ich vorne nen 32 Ritzel oder dergleichen haben möchte, und hinten halt ne 6´er Schaltung, damit ich auch nochmal 1-2 Kilometer "normal" fahren kann...


Damit bleibt dir nur die Option Hope2 Trial oder Chris King, alles andere wird im Trialalltag früher oder später seinen Geist aufgeben.



kamo-i schrieb:


> Aber die Belastung liegt doch dann auf der Narbe und nicht der Kasette, oder? Daher sollte das doch eigentlich rocken...


Du musst zwischen zwei Arten von Belastung unterscheiden:
1. Belastung "im" Freilauf, wenn man kräftig in die Pedale tritt (Beim Trial ist diese Art von Belastung vermutlich deutlich höher als in allen anderen Radsportarten)
2. Belastung der Achse bei Sprüngen aus großer Höhe

Es gibt ne ganze Mengen Naben die Belastungen vom Typ 2 aushalten, aber nur ganz wenige die einen wirklich stabilen Freilauf haben. 

Zusammenfassend also:
Kauf die ne Hope 2 trial oder eine Chris King! Alles andere wird früher oder später zu Narben führen.


----------



## siede. (26. April 2009)

Heute angefangen meinen Point Singlespeed 2 herzurichten...

*Schritt 1* ... zuerst musste dieser "Arm" auseinander genommen werden, da man dieses Distanzstücken nicht brauchen kann...




Auseinandergenommen.




Das "Distanzstückchen" danach. Wie man sieht war es in den Arm mit Druck "eingepresst".

*Schritt 2* ... danach wurde die Nabe bzw. die Distanzhüllen der Nabe, die auf der Achse sitzen, bearbeitet . Es muss ja schließlich Platz für den Kettenspanner geschaffen werden. Dann konnte ich den "Arm" des Spanners (bei dem ich natürlich das Loch von 10mm auf 16mm aufbohren musste) auf die Achse schieben.




Der "Arm" der jetzt auf der Achse sitzt.
*
Schritt 3* ... Da jetzt die Feder nicht mehr passt, mit der die Kette gespannt wird, muss ich mir was anderes überlegen. Spätere Updates folgen 




*Davor* - Man sieht auch die Feder, die zu breit ist um sie weiter zu verwenden.



 


Noch keine Kettenspannung  Es ist erst der "Prototyp".

Gruß, Alex


----------



## tha_joe (26. April 2009)

Ich hielt dieses KOnzept auch zunächst für praktikabel, musste aber feststellen, dass die Alu-Arme von den Pointspannern der onstanten Belastung nicht standhalten, die bei einer fixen Kettenspannung auftreten. Bei meinem Spanner hat es langsam aber sicher den Arm verdreht, und zurückbiegen geht ja bekanntlich nicht. Also wieder nicht optimal.... Greetz.


----------



## siede. (26. April 2009)

Arm verdreht?.... klingt unlogisch, denn er wird ja nicht seitlich belastet  oder meinste den zweiten, kleineren?

wäre interessant zu wissen was du genau meinst und wies bei dir aussah (auch auf der Achse oder am Schaltauge?, Singlespeed "1" oder SSP "2"?)


----------



## florianwagner (13. Mai 2009)

so






da sich die kurbeln beim antritt beharrlich mit den magura zylindern in verbindung gesetzt haben, hab ich jetzt mal kurzerhand den ganzen hinterbau versteift. einfach carbonband um den zu stützenden teil gewickelt und fertig. das ganze funktioniert so gut, dass man denkt man hätte ein völlig neues rad.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2009)

das mit dem carbonband ist mal genial. 
Das wäre was für die billigen darkhorse rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. Mai 2009)

optisch auch ein hingucker...


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2009)

florianwagner schrieb:


> so
> da sich die kurbeln beim antritt beharrlich mit den magura zylindern in verbindung gesetzt haben, hab ich jetzt mal kurzerhand den ganzen hinterbau versteift. einfach carbonband um den zu stützenden teil gewickelt und fertig. das ganze funktioniert so gut, dass man denkt man hätte ein völlig neues rad.



das versteh ich jetzt nicht...

also dein rahmen hat sich beim antritt so verzogen, dass deine kurbeln an die magura-zylinder schlagen...

liegt das vllt an deinem carbon-oberrohr? ist da die klebung vllt schmu? weil normal verdreht sich doch kein rahmen so.

die frage die sich mir stellt ist jetzt: hat du das problem wirklich gelöst?
ich will nicht die idee mit dem carbon rohr komplett in frage stellen, beim koxx klappt es auch, aber ist der eigentliche gewichtsvorteil durch das carbon-rohr nicht durch die zusätzlichen versteifungen wieder aufgehoben?

vor allem weil dein handlaminat bestimmt mal schön 20..25% faservolumengehalt hat.
und sehr wirksam sieht es eigentlich auch nicht aus, wenn du meinst es geht okay...

also entweder hab ich jetzt nen totalen denk-schatten oder den effekt den du meinst zu spüren ist eher placebo


----------



## gatto1410 (13. Mai 2009)

wo jibts denn dies schicke band?


----------



## florianwagner (13. Mai 2009)

also der effekt ist definitiv spürbar. die kurbel schlägt nicht mehr gegen den kolben. ausserdem ist der rahmen ansich steifer geworden. die klebung dürfte kein problem darstellen und das rohr ist nicht nur gewickelt, sondern die erste schicht ist aus carbon schlauch. dort sind die fasern im spiralförmig angeordnet, was die torsionskräfte aufnimmt. was den faservolumenanteil betrifft. die carbonlagen sind auf ein rohling aus plastik gewickelt worden und fest zusammengepresst worden. danach im ofen ausgehärtet udn fertig. ich glaub das reicht um ein halbwegs stabiles rohr zu bekommen.

die carbonmatten und bänder hab ich übrigens von ebay, dort gibts auch epoxidharz usw.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2009)

hast du komplett ohne vakuum gearbeitet? damit könntest du einen viel höheren faservolumengehalt bekommen. das wäre doch steifer...
okay, wenn jetzt nix mehr aneinander schlägt ist gut, aber ist es die lösung des problems? oder nur eine art provisorium? 
ist nicht eher das problem am oberrohr zu suchen? ich will damit nicht sagen "schweiß wieder ein alurohr ein..." aber mir geht es um den wissens- und erfahrungstransfer. nicht, dass wiedermal jemand eine derartige idee hat und ähnliche probleme bekommt, denn eine hochqualitative klebung wie beim koxx karbon ist nicht so schnell gemacht


----------



## florianwagner (13. Mai 2009)

alter die bei koxxtypen kleben auch nur mit zwei komponenten kleber. 
ich benutze seit jahren uhu endfest 300. wenn der richtig verarbeitet wird hällt der pro cm² 300kg. die klebefläche hat ca 24cm² an jedem ende, also locker groß genug.

also ich finde die lösung gut, weil sie nicht nur das tretlager steifer macht, sondern gleich den ganzen rahmen. ich würde behaupten der ist jetzt ähnlich steif wie ein coustellier oder zoo.
vakuum ist nicht immer notwendig um carbon zu verarbeiten, wenn die fasern richtig stram gewickelt sind pressts genug harz raus um ein hochwertiges rohr zu bekommen. in zukunft werd ich wohl mal ne methode mit schrupfschlauch ausprobieren. der wird die fasern noch mal etwas fester zusammenpressen, ähnlich wie beim vakuum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (19. Mai 2009)

@FloWa..hast du nen link zu dem carbon-band-anbieter?-find des nirgends..


----------



## iller_tiller (19. Mai 2009)

Wie viele CFK-Lagen hast du in dem Rohr? 
90/0° Deckschicht?
drunter geflochten? UD-Gelege?
Was für Kohlefasern sindn drauf?
Was für Matrix?
Was für Klebstoff?
Wie groß war die Wandstärke von dem Alu-Rohr, das du dafür rausgeebelt hast?
Mehr Bilder?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## D E N N I S (19. Mai 2009)

@gatto1410   
gib ma einfach ein "carbon folie"


----------



## gatto1410 (19. Mai 2009)

..such net ne folie,sondern wirkliche carbon-streifen..wie oben verklebt worden sind..


----------



## D E N N I S (19. Mai 2009)

asso sorry


----------



## florianwagner (19. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier, ist allerdings recht teuer. 
http://stores.ebay.de/Kasse17_Carbongewebebander_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ114864012QQftidZ2QQtZkm

ab und an verkauft einer mal reststücke, die gibts dann günstiger.


----------



## florianwagner (19. Mai 2009)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> Wie viele CFK-Lagen hast du in dem Rohr?
> 90/0° Deckschicht?
> drunter geflochten? UD-Gelege?
> Was für Kohlefasern sindn drauf?
> ...



äh also, das rohr ist in etwa 1,5mm dick, die erste lage ist ein carbonschlauch der auf ein plastikrohr gezogen war. dann wurde carbongewebe draufgerollt bis die gewünschte dicke erreicht ist und das ganze dann noch mal mit folie umwickelt und richtig stramm gerollt, damit das überschüssige harz rausgedrückt wird. 
das gewebe war einfache leinwand bindung nix spezielles als "matrix" hab ich epoxidharz genommen und als klebstoff uhu endfest 300.
das alurohr war ca. 2mm dick.


----------



## iller_tiller (19. Mai 2009)

Leinwand [90,0]?
Das bringt bei dem Rohr nicht so viel wie [45,-45] bzw UD[0]. Aber trotzdem Verwunderlich, das du sone durchbiegung bzw. Verwindung hast. Die Länge der Enden in den Alu-Knoten?
Würde den Grund ja eher am Hinterbau vermuten. 
Hast du noch irgendwo Löcher drinnen?


----------



## misanthropia (22. Mai 2009)

im Rahmen der selbsthilfe benötig ich jemanden, der einen relativ neuen ENO Trial fährt und für mich einmal die Innenverzahnung seitlich und vorallem am Zahnkopf fotografiert. Meiner ist schon 5 Jahre alt, ich denke die Verzahnung ist schon reichlich verschlissen und wollte das mal gerne mit einem relativ neuen abgleichen. Spricht man an einem Freilauf eigentlcih auch von einem Hohlrad?


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Mai 2009)

gibt es da keine schönen bilder im netz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (22. Mai 2009)

es gibt bilder vom ENO aber nicht von der Innenverzahnung.. oder anders gesagt.. habe keine gefunden über die Google Bildersuche


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Mai 2009)

jo, hab auch nochmal geschaut und bin nicht fündig geworden. hätte ja auch gedacht das white industries da bissl mehr zeigt...


----------



## trialbock (30. Mai 2009)

hallo leute .

hab ein ausgeschlagenes first issis tretlager 127mm : 1 jahr alt und es hat  unter 1 mm spiel nach oben bez. unten . evt. lagerung/kugelllager  ausgeschlagen . kann man sowas wieder mit neuen indiestrie lagern herrichten ??


----------



## florianwagner (30. Mai 2009)

nein, die first haben keine austauschbaren lager.


----------



## trialbock (30. Mai 2009)

ja kacke dann brauch ich ein neues ! welches ist den heut zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Mai 2009)

also mein Tryall ist nach 6 monaten einfach abgerissen


----------



## ingoingo (1. Juni 2009)

eben in der Gallerie gefunden, nicht von mir!


----------



## misanthropia (1. Juni 2009)

interessante idee aber würde ich mir niemals verbauen. außerdem behaute ich mal, dass es für jemanden der keine Drehbank hat, günstiger wäre einen kompletten zu kaufen als so einen kleinen Zylinder. Aber derKonstuktion her gute idee


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juni 2009)

Der Zylinder ist doch der Stoßdämpfer eines RC-Cars oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (1. Juni 2009)

@msc..jop,des is eener..öl gibts dafür auch in verschiedenen stärken..


----------



## erwinosius (1. Juni 2009)

wichtiger wären Federn in verschiedenen Stärken


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Juni 2009)

hm das ist doch ein dämpfer? wofür dämpft man die kette? mann will doch kettenspannung, effektiv wäre dann ja nur die spiralfeder bei der oberen konstruktion in use. gedämpft wird sie bevor sie abspringt?
...bitte um erklärung!


----------



## locdog (3. Juni 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Der Zylinder ist doch der Stoßdämpfer eines RC-Cars oder?



genau, ein oldampfer


----------



## erwinosius (3. Juni 2009)

dich denke man nimmt solch einen Dämpfer wenn man grad einen rumliegen hat. Und die Befestigung ist dann auch einfach. Die Kette zu dämpfen macht meiner Meinung nach nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Juni 2009)

http://observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?p=604471#post604471


edit: nun auch mit Felgen-Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (17. Juni 2009)

also irgendwie hab ich es ja so mit den schaltaugen bei 26er rädern . jetzt kauf ich mir kein neues . irgendwann hab ich die nase gestrichen voll , hab den rahmen 1tag gefahren bis jetzt und zack schaltauge gebrochen . aber ich hab mir was nettes zusammen gebrutzelt jetzt , hab die große hälfte vom schaltauge genommen . drangeschraubt an den rahmen , 2unterlegscheiben genommen und auf die achse gelegt , spanner etwas abgefeilt so das der sich am rahmen abdrückt bzw nicht klappert und dann den spanner auf die achse gesetzt . mutter drauf und perfekt wieder , spannung ist viel besser als vorher und jetzt kann mich kein schaltauge mehr nerven .


----------



## siede. (17. Juni 2009)

beim nächsten sidehop haste kein schaltauge mehr (bzw die Feder) die es abfedert, du knallst mit dem dicken Arm oder der 6-Kant "Achse" (wie auch immer) auf und verbiegst das ganze^^ (butterweiches Alu... warum können die Leute nicht mal was anständiges aus Stahl fabrizieren)


So siehts bei mir jetzt aus (exakt der selbe Kettenspanner gewesen)




Wie gesagt, vorläufig. So kanns nicht bleiben, denn, obwohl ich jetzt ne super Kettenspannung hab, wenn ich auf dieses 6-Kant Teil lande, dann verbiegt sich die ganze Konstruktion (der Arm liegt am Rahmen an, somit feder er nicht ab und verbiegt sich stattdessen)... Sidehops nach rechts kann ich somit vergessen 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## ecols (17. Juni 2009)

duro e schrieb:


>


Das Schaltauge festschrauben wäre evtl auch ne gute idee..


----------



## duro e (17. Juni 2009)

also ich hab nur das obere stück vom schaltauge dran , das presst sich praktisch durch die hohe klemmkrafft genau so fest wie es normal auch sein soll . ich hab ne schöne stahlachse soweit ich weiß , und eig setzte ich rechts nie auf , bin gestern irgendwie mitm fuß drangehauen , ich mach sidehops nur nach links also denke ich da wird erstmal ruhe herrschen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Juni 2009)

einfach ein schaltauge aus fettem stahl, und du hast keine probleme mehr!


----------



## Monty98 (18. Juni 2009)

Warum fahren Leute bloß Half-Link-Ketten


----------



## duro e (18. Juni 2009)

@ monty98 : ich habe nie ein problem bisher mit meiner kette gehabt , sie ist schon nen jahr alt . nicht gedehnt und alle glieder und alle pins heile . klar die günstigen halflinks a la' eastern oder so hab ich schon schlechtes drüber gehört aber von der shadow interlock v2 noch nichts . aber bald wird aus gewichtsgründen wohl ne coolchain kommen , die ist etwas leichter .


----------



## Monty98 (18. Juni 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> aber bald wird aus gewichtsgründen wohl ne coolchain kommen , die ist etwas leichter .



und kostet die Hälfte aller Half-Links von trialmarkt.de, wird von ich schätze 90% aller Trialer gefahren und hat sich über Jahre bewehrt.


----------



## duro e (18. Juni 2009)

joar , also coolchain bekomm ich für 12euro ca. die shadow kostet um die 35euro . aber die ist auf sehr stabil . nen freund fährt sie aufn bmx und zieht damit grinds über beton mauern ( auf der kette oft) und die ist auch schon sehr alt bei ihm . aber die kette wiegt 450g ca. da gibts eig nur leichteres .


----------



## curry4king (25. Juni 2009)

ähhhhm kette stahl mauer beton....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (11. Juli 2009)

Fand die Lackierungs meines Bionic öde und da ich zZ. sowieso nicht fahren kann, hab ich mich mal, mit Schleifpapier und Drahtbürste bewaffnet, am Rahmen zu schaffen gemacht  Nach zwei Tagen siehts so aus:




Jetzt passts farblich zur Gabel


----------



## dane08 (11. Juli 2009)

wieso haste keine beize verwendet?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2009)

ohne scheiß, beize ist dein freund.

kurz drauf gepinselt, ein..zwei stunden gewartet und alles abwischen! danah vllt polieren und alles passt


----------



## siede. (11. Juli 2009)

hab abbeizer im baumarkt gekauft... das zeug könnte ich problemlos als nahrung verwenden oder mir in die augen reiben... kann man höchstens verwenden, um Dosenlack aufzuweichen.

... deshalb nur geschliffen. Aber wenn ihr so von beize überzeugt seid - wo gibts guten?


----------



## duro e (11. Juli 2009)

wieso nimmst du nich einfach nen akkuschrauber und nen drahtbürsten aufsatz ? 
haben paar freunde von mir auch so gemacht .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juli 2009)

...dauert noch lÃ¤nger als per Hand, funktioniert nicht richtig.


----------



## dane08 (11. Juli 2009)

ich hatte mir beize aus nem farbengeschäfft besorgt, hat wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## siede. (11. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> wieso nimmst du nich einfach nen akkuschrauber und nen drahtbürsten aufsatz ?
> haben paar freunde von mir auch so gemacht .



Kannste vergessen, da kriegste sehr tiefe Rillen ins weiche Alu rein... 

Beize im Farbgeschäft zu besorgen ist aber natürlich eine Idee.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2009)

also beize habe ich bei uns aus dem globus-baumarkt (falls ihr den auch habt...) 

die normalen dosenlacker werden richtig weich und schmeißen riesen blasen damit. ansonsten hab ich noch ein paar alte mopped-teile (BJ 85) mal gebeizt, da hat man nix gesehen, aber die beize ist dermaßen tief eingedrungen, dass sie die grundierung wohl auch aufgeweicht hat (einwirkzeit 24h) dass man anschließend den lack recht leicht abscharben konnte.

weiterer vorteil ist, das zeug ist biologish abbaubar, kannst also problemlos ganz zum schluss mit wasser drüber gehen, wenn der große mist weg ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (11. Juli 2009)

Ja, den Globus hab ich hier in der Nähe. Die Beize hatte ich im Toom Baumarkt gekauft - warscheinlich sogar die selbe wie du hast. Dosenlacke werden bei mir auch aufgeweicht. 
Sowas wie den Lack von _deinen _Wellgos abzubekommen war absolut unmöglich, sogar nachdem ich das Zeug dreimal aufgetragen hab (beim letzten mal ne Nacht "einwirken lassen"). Du siehst, die Pedale sind jetzt trotzdem grün nach der "Drahtbürste, Feile und Schleifpapier"-Methode ^^


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin 

Ich würde mir meine Hinterrad Bremse ( hs33) gerne so anbauen das ich die schwarzen Kunststoffringe ( http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p841_Magura-Kunststoffring.html ) einfach weg lassen kann.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich das machen soll. 
Dani comas hat/hatte bei sich wohl einfach 2 untere Schellen genommen ( http://latribalzone.free.fr/spip/IMG/jpg/3-8.jpg ) 

Alerdings hat es so bei mir auch nicht perfekt funktioniert. Hat jemand von euch ein tipp oder eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte? 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ecols (22. Juli 2009)

etwas isolierband.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2009)

Wozu macht man sowas? ErschlieÃt sich mir nicht ganz.


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Juli 2009)

Bei mir verdrehen sich öfters die Nehmer ( so das die eine seite vom belag dichter und die andere weiter weg ist.) Allerdings kann ich die Schrauben auch nicht noch fester anziehen weil die Gewinde im Rahmen schon sehr mitgenommen sind. Beim IBS von Hoffmann Bikes ist ja auch kein Kunststoffring verbaut und das funktioniert trotzdem perferkt.


----------



## hardbike85 (22. Juli 2009)

die ringe haben doch ihren sin ind die 5g machen es doch nun wirklich nichts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (22. Juli 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich würde mir meine Hinterrad Bremse ( hs33) gerne so anbauen das ich die schwarzen Kunststoffringe ( http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p841_Magura-Kunststoffring.html ) einfach weg lassen kann.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich das machen soll.
> ...


Geht nicht mit allen Halteschellen. Kauf dir originale Magura Schellen (wie auch auf dem Bild). Sind günstig und brauchst keine Kunststoffringe mehr.

Mich nerven die Teile auch immer, geht bei meinen Schellen aber nicht anders.


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Juli 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Geht nicht mit allen Halteschellen. Kauf dir originale Magura Schellen (wie auch auf dem Bild). Sind günstig und brauchst keine Kunststoffringe mehr.
> 
> Mich nerven die Teile auch immer, geht bei meinen Schellen aber nicht anders.



Ich habe originale Magura Schellen. Und ich habe das bei mir genau so gemacht wie auf dem Bild ( 2 untere Schellen für jede Seite genommen)
Aber die Nehmer haben trotzdem rum gewackelt.
Gibt es von try all nicht halteschellen wo man die ringe nicht brauch?


----------



## siede. (22. Juli 2009)

Ja, dann sind die Echo TR oder TryAll wohl dein einziger ausweg... die sind extra so konzipiert das man keine Halteschellen braucht. Trialmarkt hängt leider, wie immer, etwas hinterher. Daher gibts die vorerst nur auf Tarty.

Hier und Hier (die TryAll sehen vertrauenswürdiger aus)

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter...


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank


----------



## curry4king (22. Juli 2009)

sind deine kunstoffringe vill schon ark ausgelutscht?


----------



## duro e (22. Juli 2009)

meine sind auch voll zerquetscht und ausgelutscht , aber trotzdem hab ich voll die probleme die klemmen drauf zu kriegen , ich muss die mit hoher gewalt erstmal so heftig aufpressen das die schrauben überhaupt mal greifen . aber voll hetig , selbst wenn die schrauben recht locker sind bewegt sich nühsct . eventuell liegts an den halteschellen sind alte viz ohne die ganzen ausfräsungen wie die anderen .- . klemmen auf jeden fall besser als vormale maguras


----------



## Sasha (22. Juli 2009)

Da ich mal langsam die schnautze voll hab,von diesen besc"§$=nen nippelspannern die man kaufen kann,und die so ******** gefertigt sind das nach paarmal nippel spannen die nippel rund sind,hab ich mir heute auf der arbeit einen nippelspanner aus Titan gefertigt,warum titan?

1. edel
2. sehr fest
3. rostet nicht










die nut für die nippel hab ich 0,05 mm grösser gemacht als die "schlüsselweite" am nippel,dadurch sitzt er gut und hat fast kein spiel,ich denke gerade bei alu nippel sollte das ne sehr wichtige eingenschaft sein!

Nun meine frage,gibt es hier leute die interesse an so einem nippelspanner hätten?
Ich würde dann einige mehr produzieren!?
Den Preis würde ich auf ca 16 euro legen,ich könnte natürlich noch mehr aussparungen reinmachen,für verschiedene nutenbreiten!

Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juli 2009)

ich hab keine probleme mit dem spooky...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2009)

Ich auch nicht.
Ich denke er meint die billigen Baumarktteile mit zig verschiedenen MaÃen im Ring, von denen keiner richtig passt.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juli 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab keine probleme mit dem spooky...



dito, find 16euro bissl fett. vielleicht kannst ja noch ne stahlvariante machen als low-budget lösung 

und für 3..5 ist der spokey auch die einfachere alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (22. Juli 2009)

..die spooky`s sind doch [email protected]:net immer die bierflaschen damit öffnen,dann halten die auch bei dir


----------



## cmd (22. Juli 2009)

die "spooky's" sind aber spokey's (spoke key),
hat nämlich nix mit spuk zu tun, sondern mit speichen (engl. spoke).


----------



## Sasha (22. Juli 2009)

Ach ich weiss nicht,die leiern nach ner zeit aus,und dann sind nach paarmal nachzentrieren die nippel rund!
von meinem selbst gebauten bin ich da sehr positiv überrascht worden 

Wo wir gerade dabei sind,ist es sinvoll alu nippel zu verwenden,VR und HR?
wegen optik eher,da es ja kaum gewicht spart!


----------



## gatto1410 (22. Juli 2009)

ach,herr cmd is heut wieder lehrer?..tz tz..bissl spass is wohl erlaubt und jeder wees was gemeint war..


----------



## Trialside (22. Juli 2009)

Wenns dir nicht ums Gewicht geht, dann bleib lieber bei Messing-Nippeln. Die sind haltbarer und lassen sich auch nicht so schnell rund drehen, wie die Alu-Pendants... (auch wenns die afaik nur in schwarz und in silber gibt)


----------



## CityTrial (22. Juli 2009)

Hab mir mal nen Kettenspanner gebastelt ,da mir das Schaltauge abgerissen ist  





Der ist natürlich leicht gehalten


----------



## cmd (22. Juli 2009)

@gatto: wollte dich nur nett drauf hinweisen, da du ja 2rad-mechaniker bist und
vielleicht gerne wissen willst, wie das werkzeug in deiner linken hosentasche genannt wird.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juli 2009)

Sasha schrieb:


> Ach ich weiss nicht,die leiern nach ner zeit aus,und dann sind nach paarmal nachzentrieren die nippel rund!
> von meinem selbst gebauten bin ich da sehr positiv überrascht worden
> 
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind,ist es sinvoll alu nippel zu verwenden,VR und HR?
> wegen optik eher,da es ja kaum gewicht spart!



also bei mir haben die alu nippel nicht lange gehalten. sind nacheinander weggebrochen. und das ist schon paar jahre her, da hat man noch nicht mal viel gekonnt!

und bei ner scheibenbremse ist es gar nicht zu empfehlen, da ja bekanntlich die speichen und nippel die bremskraft mit übertragen müssen


----------



## locdog (22. Juli 2009)

ehrlich gesagt habe ich in den 3-4 jahren nur ein alunippel gekilkt sonst alles OK selbst bei ne disc. habe aber auch NUR DT nippel benutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (23. Juli 2009)

Alunippel bringen immerhin rund 32g pro Laufrad, so wenig ist das nicht.


----------



## ride (23. Juli 2009)

@tha_joe: hast du meine PN gekriegt? hab langsam den verdacht dass die nachrichten nicht ankommen...


----------



## erwinosius (23. Juli 2009)

wegen den Kunststoffringen denke ich dass die doch dafür da sind dass man die Bremsen ein bisschen verdrehen kann.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Juli 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> wegen den Kunststoffringen denke ich dass die doch dafür da sind dass man die Bremsen ein bisschen verdrehen kann.


 was bringt einem das ausser sein leben zu riskieren?

ich denke mal du meinst im losen zustand... ohne schellen lassen die sich doch auch problemlos drehen


----------



## erwinosius (23. Juli 2009)

ja ich meine im losen zustand...so dass man die beläge besser parallell zur felge einstellen kann...Allerdings hab ich grad gemerkt dass ich auf nen Beitrag von der SEite vorher geantwortet hab


----------



## CityTrial (26. Juli 2009)

Sasha schrieb:


> Da ich mal langsam die schnautze voll hab,von diesen besc"§$=nen nippelspannern die man kaufen kann,und die so ******** gefertigt sind das nach paarmal nippel spannen die nippel rund sind,hab ich mir heute auf der arbeit einen nippelspanner aus Titan gefertigt,warum titan?
> 
> 1. edel
> 2. sehr fest
> ...




Schöne Idee !
Ich nimm auch einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (10. Oktober 2009)

Neue Lagerkappen für die Wellgo Mg1Ti, mit Werkzeug.....







und am Pedal:


----------



## ingoingo (11. Oktober 2009)

und weiter gehts, ordentliches Einstellrad für die alte Hs33:


----------



## trialelmi (11. Oktober 2009)

ingoingo schrieb:


> und weiter gehts, ordentliches Einstellrad für die alte Hs33:


sieht mal geil aus. haste davon noch welche?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung/Idee, wie ich den roten Einstellknopf am Bremssattel der BB7 ersetzen kann? Mit ihm lÃ¤sst sich der Belag einstellen der vom Rad wegzeigt. Er ist mir bei einem Sidehop flÃ¶ten gegangen. So weit ist das nicht so das Problem, aber weil der Stift, der mit dem roten Knopf gedreht UND gleichzeitig fixiert wird, die Belageinstellung kontrolliert, wandert mein Druckpunkt nach einer halben Stunde etwas weg. Bzw. der Stift dreht sich ja ohne den Knopf selbststÃ¤ndig..


----------



## ingoingo (13. Oktober 2009)

mach mal ein bild, dann überleg ich mir was !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Rote ist weg. Es steht nur noch der Stift (1). Dieser lÃ¤sst sich liecht mit den Fingern drehen, was extreme Druckpunkt-VerÃ¤nderungen bedeutet. Ist ja quasie wie das Drehen an dem Roten, wenn es denn da wÃ¤re. Jedoch rastet das Rote ja immerwieder ein wenn man daran dreht, sodass sich nichts von alleine verstellt. Da muss also eine Verzahung dabei sein. Wenn ich nachher unten bin mache ich mal ein Detailbild von meiner zum Vergleich.

Martin


----------



## kamo-i (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde einfach AVID kontaktieren. Die schicken dir das Ding bestimmt kostenlos zu...


----------



## erwinosius (13. Oktober 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach AVID kontaktieren. Die schicken dir das Ding bestimmt kostenlos zu...


----------



## ingoingo (13. Oktober 2009)

wird glaub ich auch am einfachsten sein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Oktober 2009)

Gute IdÃ©e soweit, aber an wen soll ich mich da wenden? Ich finde nur eine internationale Seite, gibt es keinen deutschen Ansprechartner? WÃ¼rde mir so ein Kleinteil ungern aus dem Ausland extra bestellen.
Bikemailorder vertreibt sie zumindest, aber ich denke nicht, dass es das Teil beim Vertrieb geben wird (haben ja nur den kompletten Sattel)

Danke!
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (13. Oktober 2009)

ruf doch bei bikemailorder an und frag den typen ob die das machen könnten bzw dir nen ansprechpartner nennen können


----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2009)

schreib direlkt den UK service an.. die schicken dir das vermutlich eh komplett kostenlos..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Oktober 2009)

Dank' euch fÃ¼r die Tipps! Werde zunÃ¤chst es mal Ã¼ber Sram versuchen, die auch den Ersatzteilkatalog der BB7 online haben, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus:



Ich denke Nummer 1 sollte hinkommen. Auch wenn ich nicht ganz weiÃ wie das befestigt werden soll. Egal, einen Versuch ist es wert, die Bremse ist gÃ¶ttlich 





Mal sehen was bei rumkommt..


----------



## kamo-i (14. Oktober 2009)

Schick mal nen Link zum ersatzteilkatalog. Muss nochmal wegen dem hier schauen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Oktober 2009)

Guckst Du hier


----------



## kamo-i (14. Oktober 2009)

Jopp, danke.


----------



## Reini (19. Oktober 2009)

Sasha schrieb:


> Da ich mal langsam die schnautze voll hab,von diesen besc"§$=nen nippelspannern die man kaufen kann,und die so ******** gefertigt sind das nach paarmal nippel spannen die nippel rund sind,hab ich mir heute auf der arbeit einen nippelspanner aus Titan gefertigt,warum titan?
> 
> 1. edel
> 2. sehr fest
> ...



Der tuts auch und umgreift die Nippel von allen Seiten


----------



## siede. (23. Oktober 2009)

hab mich heute an die Arbeit gemacht...





 Selbstgebaute Steadycam  

Wie man sieht ist das jetzt nur zu Versuchszwecken zusammengebastelt, natÃ¼rlich werde ich mir noch andere Gewichte zulegen, hier und da Kosmetik betreiben...

Das Problem ist zZ. das zu groÃe und dazu auch noch aus Plastik bestehende Kugellager welches einfach zu viel Reibung entwickelt, wodurch die Kamera immer etwas mitschwingt... Hab zwei BaumÃ¤rkte abgeklappert nach einer kleineren, aus Metall bestehenden LÃ¶sung, aber Fehlanzeigen :-/




Da werd ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, also freut euch auf weitere Updates 

PS: Achja, 4,68â¬ ausgegeben


----------



## curry4king (23. Oktober 2009)

sowas hab ich mir auch shconmal gebaut

nimm die kugel doch einfach raus und schleif sie ein bisschen kleienr dann ordentlich schmatze rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (23. Oktober 2009)

ne, kugel hab ich nicht bearbeited, nur die Fassung... mitlerweile wackelt es auch nach oben und unten, die Reibung hat aber nicht nachgelassen... da werd ich wohl irgendwo 'n anständiges Kugellager suchen müssen...

... wenn jemand zufällig weis wo man sowas her bekommt, melden


----------



## kamo-i (24. Oktober 2009)

RICHTIG COOL! =)

...habe mir auch gerade erst Gedanken wg. einer Selbstlösung gemacht! Danke für die Anregungen!!!

EDIT: poste bitte nochmal min ein Beispielvideo. Danke!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Oktober 2009)

Reini schrieb:


> Der tuts auch und umgreift die Nippel von allen Seiten



Die Selbstbaulösung ist schon fast n bisschen teuer, finde ich.

Dieser hier ist sehr sehr edel, kostet um die 13-15 und ist noch präziser gefertigt als dieser Spokey mit doppeltem Einsatz, der auch schon ganz gut ist.


----------



## siede. (24. Oktober 2009)

Hatte noch nicht den gewünschten effekt erbracht... bin heute aber schon den ganzen Tag am basteln, damit ich dieses Wochenede fertig bin.

Dann kann ich vllt. in ner Woche mal was in Mainz aufnehmen  
Aber ich poste heut Abend nochmal ein Update 



kamo-i schrieb:


> RICHTIG COOL! =)
> 
> ...habe mir auch gerade erst Gedanken wg. einer Selbstlösung gemacht! Danke für die Anregungen!!!
> 
> EDIT: poste bitte nochmal min ein Beispielvideo. Danke!


----------



## curry4king (24. Oktober 2009)

das beispielvid bitte mal vorm spiegel machen und schön rumwackeln will ma sehen wie stabil die bleibt


----------



## siede. (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin noch nicht so weit, dass es ruckelfrei ist... meine Cam ist zu leicht und ich muss noch irgendwo unter der Cam Gewichte anbringen. Dazu noch das Rohr unten etwas biegen - auf weniger als 90°... vllt. 45°-60°, damit man mit der Hand nicht mehr rankommt und die ganze Konstruktion stabiler wird.

Aber hier Updates





Eine neue, bessere Lagerung. Bin damit aber immernoch nicht zufrieden.








wird sich morgen noch verändern und dann mach ich soviele Videos wie ihr wollt 



*Update*: Hab da was gefunden  Link oder Link. ***eisse das es heute Sonntag ist :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (25. Oktober 2009)

in modelbau werden solche Kugelgelanke verkauft. von kavan z.B. die grossen.

am besten gibt es solche lager von der firma IGIS ader wie die heist, in unterschiedlichen grossen aus spacielen kunststoff fur die automatik industrie


----------



## kamo-i (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Kugelgelenk ist aber glaube ich von einem Mini-Kamera-Stativ von Hama 

Ist doch so siede, oder?


----------



## siede. (25. Oktober 2009)

genau richtig.... gibts zZ. im Media Mann für 6 Euro... Morgen schau ich mich ein paar kleinere im Conrad an 

PS: ich geh jetzt mal n testlauf machen ;-)


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2009)

@ locdog 
die firma die du meinst heisst igus. die stllen ziemlich viel kunststoff zeug und vor allem lager her. als gleitlager kugelgelenke und linearführungen und und und.
da gibt es schon schön paar sachen, ich weiß nur nicht wie es da mit versand von einzelteilen läuft


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. Oktober 2009)

die haben überall in deutschland verteilt kleine vertriebspartner bei denen jeder normal sterbliche bestellen kann! hab da erst für meine diplomarbeit bestellt und das war kein problem! einfach die bestellnummern der teile raussuchen und sich dann an denjenigen wenden, der für deinen bereich ( z.b. west-nrw) zuständig ist.


----------



## siede. (25. Oktober 2009)

wie schon gesagt, ich guck morgen einfach mal im Conrad (Mainz) nach den kugelgelenken... mit so einem wie ich es zZ. benutze ist es eigentlich aussichtslos ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen ;-)


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. Oktober 2009)

hm also ich hab ein wenig zweifel ob das mit nem kugelgelenk denn überhaupt mal "smooth" läuft. kann man das nicht eher mit 2 achsen lösen? da könnte man dann kugellager verwenden die kaum spiel aufweisen und dann auch so gut wie keinen wiederstand in der bewegung haben?


----------



## siede. (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du einen Laden kennst wo man sowas bestellen könnte und mir dazu auch sagen könntest wie son Teil heisst wäre das genail... denn kenne weder das eine noch das andere...


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2009)

ein kreuzgelenk wie in deinem bild wäre wohl das angebrachteste. da brauch man eigentlich auch keine kugellager mehr oder so. ne kugel ist ja wirklich der unglückliche fall, weil du da die "ganze" kugeloberfläche als gleit-/reibfläche hast.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. Oktober 2009)

hm,
ich würde das einfach in wesentlich größer mit handelsüblichen teilen nachbauen.
also mit winkeln ausm baumarkt und kugellagern die man auch bekommt?
hab da glaube ich einen genauen aufbau im kopf, den ich nicht erklährt bekomme.
vieleicht finde ich ja nen bild. melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (25. Oktober 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ein kreuzgelenk wie in deinem bild wäre wohl das angebrachteste. da brauch man eigentlich auch keine kugellager mehr oder so. ne kugel ist ja wirklich der unglückliche fall, weil du da die "ganze" kugeloberfläche als gleit-/reibfläche hast.



Seh ich genau so, aber ein Kreuzgelenk müsste ich irgendwo im Internet bestellen... und dann wüsste ich immernoch nicht ob das bestellte auch gut ist


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2009)

also ich denke da gerade an einen kleinen ratschenkasten... da sind oft auch welche drin. entweder nutzt du dann den vierkant wie er ist oder bekommst ne kleine schweißkonstruktion hin, denn bohren ist da ja nicht möglich


----------



## locdog (26. Oktober 2009)

ja genau igus. so was meinte ich http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=igubal_WGRM&CL=de-de oder solche ausfuhrung http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=igubal_Axialgelenk_AGRM&CL=de-de

die haben aber ich glaub ne vorspannung wegen der einkerbungen, aber es gibt auch austausch lager http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagenr=2502

die musten alle kaum ne reibung haben, wen nur nich die vorspannung wehre. das weis ich nicht, habe DIESE igus lager nicht in der hand gehabt. Solche aber schon http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=igubal_Low_cost_Winkelgelenk&CL=de-de
sind bau gleich mit denen aus dem modelbau (ruderanlenkung). z.B. die GROSEN von KAVAN http://www.kavanrc.com/cgi-bin/dpsmart.exe/ProductsV2.html?L+Kav+gbbn7216+_DLang_02GER_01dp_5fSearch1_02PRAMaxBallLbb_01Search_02Index_01 die haben alle nen ganz kleines spiel, minimal und in dem fall nicht nicht zu spuren, dafur NULL reibung, die kugel ist etwa 4mm im durchmesser, habe die bei mir rumliegen. mustes die doch im jedem flugmodelbaugeschaft kriegen.

die Kreuzgelanke bekommst du auch aus dem modelbaubereich (land und wasser fahrzeuge)


----------



## siede. (26. Oktober 2009)

kann man direkt bei denen bestellen als otto normalo?


----------



## cmd (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja siede, kann man.



Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> die haben überall in deutschland verteilt kleine vertriebspartner bei denen jeder normal sterbliche bestellen kann! hab da erst für meine diplomarbeit bestellt und das war kein problem! einfach die bestellnummern der teile raussuchen und sich dann an denjenigen wenden, der für deinen bereich ( z.b. west-nrw) zuständig ist.



Grüße, cmd


----------



## Deleted 64747 (26. Oktober 2009)

Meine Louise macht nicht zu, hier der passende Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6475139#post6475139

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand Rat.


----------



## erwinosius (27. Oktober 2009)

> denn bohren ist da ja nicht möglich


Man kann in so ein Teil auch schon reinbohren. Allerdings muss man beachten dass das Material erheblich härter ist, als das was man normal so verwendet. Also wenn man gute Bohrer und ein bisschen Gefühl hat ist das nicht so das Problem.
gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Oktober 2009)

ja prima... sicherlich kann man da rein bohren, sofern der bohrer härter ist als das material. manche werkzeuge können da schon mal die 60hrc überschreiten und die bohrer dafür sind eher teuer und nur über spezielle händler wieder erhältlich.

wahrscheinlich muss man hier langsam alles bissl stichfester begründen:



> denn bohren ist da ja nicht möglich _mit handelsüblichen baumarktbohrern für wald und wiesenstahl und nicht für gehärtenten werzeugstahl, wie zum beispiel das kreuzgelenk eines kleinen 1/4" oder 3/8" ratschenkastens_



besser?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2009)

Rein interessehalber:

Kann man (einer von euch?) Vorbaukappen fertigen? Nach der Vorlage des OriginalstÃ¼cks?
Konkreter Fall:
Riss in der Kappe meines Procrafts. Der Vorbau an sich ist in gutem Zustand, daher wollte ich keinen Neuen anschaffen-da wÃ¤re es doch praktisch, wenn jemand soetwas fertigen kann, womÃ¶glich so stabil oder noch stabiler (ohne Aussparung in der Mitte/richtiges Material) als das Originalteil?



Danke,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (12. Januar 2010)

der hst hat mich auf ne nette Idee gebracht...



Da sie anscheinend keiner kaufen wollte, hab ichs mir mal zur Brust genommen und angefangen sie zu polieren. Der alte Lack + Haftgrund hat die meisten Kratzer abgefangen und war dem entspechend hart ab zu bekommen. 
An den Griff gehts morgen...


----------



## kamo-i (12. Januar 2010)

Sieht gut aus! Mal was anderes... Thumps up!


----------



## ride (12. Januar 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> der hst hat mich auf ne nette Idee gebracht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



womit hast du das denn gemacht? hab vor ein paar tagen mal versucht die ohnehin schon angeschlagene schwarze Lackierung von meinen Kurbel abzuschleifen. aber richtig schön sieht das noch nicht aus.


----------



## siede. (12. Januar 2010)

ride schrieb:


> womit hast du das denn gemacht? hab vor ein paar tagen mal versucht die ohnehin schon angeschlagene schwarze Lackierung von meinen Kurbel abzuschleifen. aber richtig schön sieht das noch nicht aus.



Schleifpapier und ne menge Zeit 

Im Idealfall noch Abbeizer, der hat aber nicht sonderlich geholfen. Aber vorsicht mit dem Zeug > nicht an Dichtungen etc. kommen lassen.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2010)

ja *******... und ich sag es ihm auch noch... *inarschbeiß*

und jetzt wo ich sehe, dass die kratzer wohl doch nicht so tief waren bereue ich sie nicht mitgekauft zu haben... *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*

(ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie sich siede. jetzt freut)

ja sieht aber geil aus. *rrrmpmfsfkslkfjö*

schei........benkleister


----------



## jan_hl (12. Januar 2010)

Dafür hast du jetzt den Rahmen den der siede. nicht wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (12. Januar 2010)

hmmmm. Hab auch noch Zylinder rumliegen die keiner wollte. Vielleicht will sie ja abgeschliffen wer?
Mal schaun. Könnte sein dass ich in nächster Zeit nicht weiß was ich tun soll.......
gruß
erwin


----------



## siede. (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab dir ja gleich (mehrmals) gesagt das der Lack größtenteils nur abgeplatzt ist 

Aber warum sollte ich mich denn auch freuen..., die Bremsen sind immernoch auf dem Markt > ergo hab ich kein Geld um mir ordentliche Vee's zu kaufen 

Aber, davon abgesehn, freu ich mich schon drauf die Bremse morgen fertig und zusammengebaut liebkosen zu können 



jan_hl schrieb:


> Dafür hast du jetzt den Rahmen den der siede. nicht wollte


Nein, den hat ein anderer


----------



## dane08 (12. Januar 2010)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie die legierung von den dob felgen auf feuchtigkeit reagiert ?


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Januar 2010)

also wenn du die nicht gerade im toten meer baden willst, sollten die die feuchtigkeit abkönnen. oder hast du angst, dass die dir im keller weg oxidieren?


----------



## dane08 (12. Januar 2010)

danke für die info
bin eigentlich auch davon ausgegangen, wollte aber, bevor ich die bearbeite, einfach nochmal auf nr. sicher gehen


----------



## siede. (13. Januar 2010)

Ich würds nicht als poliert bezeichnen, denn man sieht hier und da noch Schleifspuren, aber alles andere wäre zu zeitaufwändig...


----------



## erwinosius (13. Januar 2010)

kennst du polierflies? Damit kannst du nach dem Lack abschleifen noch eine schöne Struktur auf deine Teile bekommen. Ist dann wie ein ganz feiner Schliff. Aber enorm einfach. Und sieht meiner Meinung nach noch besser aus als poliert.

gruß
erwin


----------



## siede. (13. Januar 2010)

nein, noch nie probiert... Wie gesagt, zu viel Zeit wollte ich jetzt nicht investieren weil ich davon eher wenig habe (wird ja verkauft...).
Aber danke für den Tipp, werds mir bei Gelegenheit besorgen und ausprobieren.


----------



## erwinosius (16. Februar 2010)

So. Hab auch mal ein bisschen geschliffen und poliert. Vor allem die Riefen im Zylinder auspoliert. Damit hoffe ich das Dichtheitsproblem des Hebels beseitigt zu haben.






gruß
erwin


----------



## locdog (16. Februar 2010)

nen kleiner tipp. Tausche dei O-ringe gegen rechtwinklige dichtungen falls du noch immer probleme haben wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (16. Februar 2010)

muss mal sehen wo ich welche herbekomm.....danke für den tip


----------



## Sasha (18. Februar 2010)

Da mir letztes mal die achse der TrialTech HR nabe gebrochen ist,hab ich mich entschieden eine neue zu machen,aber aus vernünftigem materiall.
Und was in der luft und raumfahrt gut ist,das kann ja an meinem 4play nicht schaden 

also entschied ich mich für titan!

Hier das bilder der alten achse...





und hier die neue achse...





Jetzt hab ich mit dem gedanken gespielt fürs VR auch eine zu machen,und die achsen der
Pedalen zu ersetzen
hätte ich ne technische zeichnung mit bemassung,von der isis verzahung an der tretlager achse,würde ich auch die machen 

hab noch paar achsen über,jemand interesse?Macht mir ein angebot!


----------



## trialelmi (18. Februar 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> So. Hab auch mal ein bisschen geschliffen und poliert. Vor allem die Riefen im Zylinder auspoliert. Damit hoffe ich das Dichtheitsproblem des Hebels beseitigt zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht mal echt nice aus so.


----------



## jan_hl (18. Februar 2010)

Sasha schrieb:


> hätte ich ne technische zeichnung mit bemassung,von der isis verzahung an der tretlager achse,würde ich auch die machen


http://www.isisdrive.com/isisdrive/ISIS_Drive_Standard_Document_revD.pdf


----------



## locdog (18. Februar 2010)

laut den gewichten wahr vorher eine stahlachse...also schon stabiler als titan


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> laut den gewichten wahr vorher eine stahlachse...also schon stabiler als titan



daran dachte ich auch 

aber die konstruktion wurde ja in dem zuge sicherlich angepasste oder???


----------



## curry4king (18. Februar 2010)

ist doch latte


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2010)

curry4king schrieb:


> ist doch latte



nein! schaut man sich die gebrochene achse an, dann wäre es angebracht die bohrung für das gewinde nicht so tief zu machen. zumindest wäre es ein ansatz, ob es wirkt muss getestet werden.

weitere frage: titan grade 5 ist es aber schon oder? sonst ist stahl ja schon besser...

aber warum nicht probieren, wenn es hält dann ist es ein ansporn!


----------



## Sasha (18. Februar 2010)

Klar ist es Titan Grad 5!

Also das problem ist,das die stahlachsen gehärtet sind,was ja verständlich ist,aber die geben im extremfall nicht nach,sondern machen einfach "KNACK" und titan gibt nacht und bricht nicht!
Bin mal heute test gefahren,hat gehalten 
Okay,nach 2 std riden kann man sicher noch kein urteil fällen!

Jan_hl danke für den link,ich denk mal drüber nach mir ne titan tretlagerachse zu fertigen 

Was haltet ihr von einem titan steuersatz mit industrie lagern?nötig,oder unnötig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (18. Februar 2010)

Sasha schrieb:


> Klar ist es Titan Grad 5!
> 
> Also das problem ist,das die stahlachsen gehärtet sind,was ja verständlich ist,aber die geben im extremfall nicht nach,sondern machen einfach "KNACK" und titan gibt nacht und bricht nicht!



stimmt auch wieder so weit ich weis


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2010)

titan steuersatz finde ich unnötig... hat echo doch auch gemacht. warum ersetzt man ein funktionierendes aluteil durch titan??? ist doch unsinn. titan ist nunmal schwerer als alu und wenn alu funktioniert!

"never touch a running system" sagt man doch so gern. aber tretlager-achse ist cool


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hörte... Titan...Trettlagerachse?! Bitte um PM, sobald Du mir auch eine Fertigen möchtest.

Warum Titan? Ganz klar, es ist Edel, unverwüstlich und eine Klasse schlichte Optik. Da schiebe ich sogar das Gewicht hinten dran!


----------



## Sasha (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich mÃ¼sste erstmal zusehen wo ich passendes material fÃ¼r die isis geschichte her bekomme,und zum anderen muss ich erstmal abklÃ¤ren ob ich passendes werkzeug zum herstellen der isis verzahung hab!

Bei meinem alten street bike hat eine titan achse fÃ¼r Bmx lager system 99,- â¬ gekostet...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. Februar 2010)

Sasha schrieb:


> Klar ist es Titan Grad 5!
> 
> Also das problem ist,das die stahlachsen gehärtet sind,was ja verständlich ist,aber die geben im extremfall nicht nach,sondern machen einfach "KNACK" und titan gibt nacht und bricht nicht!
> Bin mal heute test gefahren,hat gehalten
> ...



hm, naja mit der passenden wämrebehandlung kann man bei stahl ja schon sehr genau die gewünschten eigenschaften erzielen. dh es muss nicht nur knack machen.

ich weiß allerdings nicht ob sowas bei titan auch geht? wenn das nicht der fall ist, ist stahl sicher nicht unbedingt die falsche wahl. für stahl wurde halt schon ewig geforscht....


----------



## Sasha (20. Februar 2010)

Ach man,stahl hin oder her,das hat doch jeder 
Titan ist doch viel edler.das bike fährt sich gleich viel besser 

Ich mein,wenn man die möglichkeit hat,und ausserdem sind selbst gemachte sachen immer die beste,oder geht das nur mir so?
Ist halt mein hobby für mich selber zu basteln,dann aber vom feinsten 

Hatte schonmal versucht nen freilauf zu basteln,ne bmx nabe mit driver t9 umbauen auf nen driver wo man steckritzel drauf machen kann,hat geklappt 

Macht einfach spaß!
Mein beruf ist mein hobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (21. Februar 2010)

> Also ich müsste erstmal zusehen wo ich passendes material für die isis geschichte her bekomme...



http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Rundmateri...QptZRohstoffe_Materialien?hash=item4a9eab4574



> Ich mein,wenn man die möglichkeit hat,und ausserdem sind selbst gemachte sachen immer die beste,oder geht das nur mir so?
> Ist halt mein hobby für mich selber zu basteln,dann aber vom feinsten



geht mir genauso. und beim Basteln geht es weniger darum dass das Teil hinterher besser/leichter oder sonst was ist, sondern vor allem dass man es selbst gemacht hat. Wenn es dann noch besser ist, umso besser.

gruß
erwin


----------



## florianwagner (19. März 2010)

hi, meine fräsmaschine ist endlich angelaufen und die ersten teile sind in arbeit. 
zuerst die magura alubremshalter. an die fachleute hier noch eine frage. die aluhalter haben ja normalerweise einen gummiring der die bremsklötze fixiert. wie bekomme ich diese nut in das loch um den gummiring dort festzuhalten?





hier flansche für eine geplante vorderrad nabe


----------



## florianwagner (19. März 2010)

hier noch mal ein beispielbild für den gummiring. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## florianwagner (14. April 2010)

leute hier wir zu wenig gebastelt. 
hier mal n neues teil von mir, ne umgebaute vorderradnabe. 28loch mit schrauben ca50gr.





bin mal gespannt ob das so hällt wie ich mir das gedacht habe, weil eigentlich müssten die speichen die flansche ja nach innen ziehen. hoffentlich hält die achse die biegebelastung aus, die ja jetzt um einiges mehr sein dürfte.


----------



## jan_hl (14. April 2010)

Sind das  normale Industriekugellager? Wenn ja, halten die die leicht seitliche Belastung aus?


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2010)

flo, du bist verrückt...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. April 2010)

Was meinst du mit höherer biegbelastung für die Nabe? Versteh ich nicht gaz.


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe ein Mist Carbonlenker und einen Monty Camel Vorbau. Beides neu.
Problem: 2x ist mir der Lenker schon nach hinten gerutscht, wenn ich mal ordentlich dran gezogen hab. Vor dem 2. Mal hatte ich die Schrauben schon gut angeballert - was ja bei Carbon auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Nach derartigen Erlebnissen fällt es schwer dem Bike zu vertrauen auch wenn ich die Schrauben wieder anständig angezogen hab.

Meine Idee: Vielleicht sind die Durchmesser der Teile nicht aufeinander abgestimmt. (Ja, beides 31,8mm - aber Abweichungen kann´s ja immer mal geben). Will meinen: Selbst wenn ich die Schrauben anziehe ist immer noch irgendwo "Luft". Anstatt hier also mit Kleber rumzutüfteln würde ich lieber etwas zwischen Lenker und Vorbau legen. Aber was??

Anregungen, Meinungen und Diskussionen sind erwünscht.
Grüße,
Björn


----------



## jan_hl (11. Mai 2010)

Habe selbst noch keine Erfahrung mit gemacht, aber angeblich soll es helfen:

http://tacx2009.ilink2.nl/producten/fietsgereedschappen/Carbon_pasta/index.dot


----------



## Fabi (11. Mai 2010)

Probiers mal mit Montage-Paste.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1346


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. Mai 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Mist Carbonlenker und einen Monty Camel Vorbau. Beides neu.
> Problem: 2x ist mir der Lenker schon nach hinten gerutscht, wenn ich mal ordentlich dran gezogen hab. Vor dem 2. Mal hatte ich die Schrauben schon gut angeballert - was ja bei Carbon auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Nach derartigen Erlebnissen fällt es schwer dem Bike zu vertrauen auch wenn ich die Schrauben wieder anständig angezogen hab.
> 
> Meine Idee: Vielleicht sind die Durchmesser der Teile nicht aufeinander abgestimmt. (Ja, beides 31,8mm - aber Abweichungen kann´s ja immer mal geben). Will meinen: Selbst wenn ich die Schrauben anziehe ist immer noch irgendwo "Luft". Anstatt hier also mit Kleber rumzutüfteln würde ich lieber etwas zwischen Lenker und Vorbau legen. Aber was??
> ...



Für genau diesen Fall gibt es von Syntace, aber auch von anderen Herstellern ein Gel, das ein Granulat beinhaltet. Mit dem Gel schmierst du die Klemmstelle einfach ein und schon brauchst du die Schrauben weniger fest anknallen und es verrutscht nichts mehr.


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Mai 2010)

3 Stühle eine Meinung !
Und das innerhalb einer Stunde, besten Dank. Werde berichten ob es des Rätsels Lösung war ...


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Mai 2010)

für die überlegung mit der zu großen toleranz: du müsstest doch sehen ob zwischen dem oberen und unteren lenkerklemmus teil des vorbaus noch luft ist. wenn nicht, und sie schon auf ein ander liegen, dann kann auch nix klemmen. dann könntest du einfach 1-2 mm abfeilen und hast mehr spielraum zum kelmmen.


----------



## ecols (11. Mai 2010)

man benutzt graphitstaub nicht umsonst zum schmieren. deshalb auch die paste..


----------



## duro e (11. Mai 2010)

meine doch irgendwer hatte was von schmirgelpapier gesagt , oder mach etwas lack auf die stelle des lenkers das der klemmpunkt minimal dicker wird. (wenn das ausreicht)


----------



## locdog (12. Mai 2010)

das selbe problem hatte ich auch bei den kamel vorbauten. Mann mus die innenseite Rauchmachen, werkseitig ist die lakiert und sehr glat. das zweite ist eine Montagepaste die man sich kaufen solte, vor allem bei carbonlenkern ist das ein MUS ! 
die soll um 300% die reibung verstarken und es hilft wirklich !


----------



## florianwagner (20. Juni 2010)

hier mal n paar neue sachen felge gefräst 510gr





und ne selbstgebaute kettenpeitsche


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juni 2010)

Es ist vollbracht... lange hatte ich schon die Drehteile bei mir auf dem Tisch liegen und nie hab ich mir die Zeit genommen es zu vollenden, doch nun ist es soweit. Die ersten Testmeter aht er auch hinter sich. Auch bei Sprüngen gibt es bisher nichts zu beklagen.

Viele kennen sicherlich das Prinzip... ich habe es nur ein wenig im Design und Gewicht verfeinert.
Die Carbonplatten habe ich natürlich selber zugeschnitten, alle Drehteile selber gefertigt und eloxiert und sogar die Feder habe ich dafür ausgelegt. Natürlich durften zur Vollendung keine Aluschrauben und -muttern fehlen.

Das Gewicht und die Funktion sprechen für ihn:

*84g *so wie er auf Bild 1 zu sehen ist.

[








Noch Fragen???


----------



## kamo-i (22. Juni 2010)

Papauz !!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Americanpittbul (22. Juni 2010)

@hst yeah sieht echt super aus. Wo hängt die Feder dran?


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juni 2010)

am oberen rohr ist noch die öse für den schaltungszug. dort habe ich einen draht bis zur feder gespannt. durch die länge des drahtes kann ich meine spannung variieren


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2010)

wenn die kette nun aber genau so lang ist, das es um 2mm nicht zum kürzen reicht, hast ein problem. Dadurch, dass der arm so kurz ist, greift die kette wieder nicht am ganzen ritzel.

Das mag bei 22:18/19 noch gehen, aber bei 18:15 wird's haarig.

Nicht das ich es dir madig reden will, aber so 2 rollen lösungen direkt an der kettentrebe alá Atomz finde ich sinnvoller.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juni 2010)

nunja, wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe ist das aber ein generelles problem bei spannern mit nur einer rolle oder dem 74-kingz-verschnitt.

klar sind die 2 rollen besser, weil man höhere umschlingungswinkel erreicht. aber der spanner hat den vorteil, dass er bei evtl. bodenkontakt sich hinter die kettenstrebe schiebt und hoffentlich unbeschadet davon kommt. bisher nicht getestet... hab ich auch nicht vor.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juni 2010)

respekt, sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## erwinosius (22. Juni 2010)

Arbeit ist echt top 
Der Optik wegen (Kettenlinie) zieh ich auch die 2 Rollenspanner vor.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (23. Juni 2010)

Sehr sehr edel...

Die Möglichkeit die Kette nach oben, hinter die KEttenstrebe zu spannen gabs nicht oder? Da wär die Gefahr des Aufsetzens geringer.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juni 2010)

@ trialisgeil

das ist sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt, dann müsste man aber zu sehen den spanner möglichst auch komplett hinter die strebe zu bekommen, so das nix mehr unter der untersten kante rausschaut. vermutlich ist das die sicherste variante. das würde aber bedeuten das leertrum und arbeitstrum fast aneinander schleifen... dazu sind unsere ritzel hinten recht klein.

anfangs wollte ich sowas auch, damit ich einen hohen umschlingungswinkel bekomme.

dann aber ein kurzes benchmark: wieviele leute fahren mit spanner die die kette nach unten drücken und hatten je probleme mit einer durchrutschenden kette aufgrund mangelnder umschlingung...? kaum einer!

der vorteil des nach unten spannens ist ja, dass im falle eines aufsetzens die kette samt spanner hinter die strebe gedrückt wird. das ist eben nur so möglich. hätte ich nach oben gespannt hätte bei einem aufsetzer nix weg können... somit erhoffe ich mir mehr sicherheit falls man doch mal blöd landet.

ich kann leider nur nicht sicherstellen, dass man beim aufsetzen auf den lagerring nicht doch den spanner vernichtet. wollen wir hoffen, dass es nie dazu kommt.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juni 2010)

p.s.:

die feder ist übrigens so ausgelegt, dass sie genügend spannt aber bei einem aufsetzen und folglichen dehnen der feder keine überbeanspruchung entsteht. sie sollte sich also nicht längen!

wie sprach hannibal vom a-team immer: "ich liebe es wenn ein plan funktioniert!"


----------



## luckygambler (27. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn die kette nun aber genau so lang ist, das es um 2mm nicht zum kürzen reicht, hast ein problem. Dadurch, dass der arm so kurz ist, greift die kette wieder nicht am ganzen ritzel.
> 
> Das mag bei 22:18/19 noch gehen, aber bei 18:15 wird's haarig.
> 
> Nicht das ich es dir madig reden will, aber so 2 rollen lösungen direkt an der kettentrebe alá Atomz finde ich sinnvoller.



ich bin 18:15 immer mit minimallänge bei der kette und nem selbstgebastelten einritzel-spanner gefahren, ohne probleme.

die konstruktion sieht sehr professionell aus.
anstatt der feder kann man aber auch ein unelastisches werkstück nehmen, welches bei starker belastung zur not ganz reisst. zb. nen dünnen kabelbinder. so gibt es kein federn, und wenn was schiefgeht leidet nur die sollbruchstelle.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Juni 2010)

@ luckygambler

die idee ist auch nicht verkehrt. quasi eine sollbruchstelle die den spanner schützt.

nun das große ABER:
ich hab noch keine kette erlebt die von haus aus nicht unterschiedlich gelängt ist. wenn man diese dann noch etwas fährt wird es manchmal schlimmer und manchmal besser.
kleines besipiel: motorradkette in unserem rennwagen. wenn man die an einer stelle super gespannt hat mit einer ausreichenden durchhängung, dann war eine halbe radumdrheung weiter alles nichtmerh so optimal. teilweise konnte wir fast gar nicht mehr drehen und unsere ketten hatten nur noch halbe originallänge.

ähnlich ist es eben im trialbock. kurze kette und unterschiedliche längung. ich könnte sogar mal ein video machen von meinem spanner wie der sich bewegt wenn ich im stand mal drehe! deswegen war mir ein spannung über feder mehr als wichtig.

ich denke das wird auch der grund sein, warum es den echo-spanner der auf der nabenachse montiert wird in späteren modellen mit feder ausgeführt ist.


----------



## MisterLimelight (16. Juli 2010)

Problem: Der Vorbau verdreht sich auf dem Gabelschaft in extremeren Situationen ( Gap -> Einhängen oder aus dem Einhängen im schrägen Stein auf´s Hinterrad ziehen). Schon sehr ärgerlich wenn es daran scheitert.
Weitere Infos: 
-Es ist der selbe Monty-Vorbau wo sich auch schon der Carbon-Lenker drehte.
-Die Ahead-Kappe ist ordentlich angezogen, da sonst der Steuersatz wackelt. 
Für Tips bin ich dankbar. 
grüße,
Björn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juli 2010)

Schaft mit Sandpapier behandeln, Vorbau innen richtig sÃ¤ubern/entfetten?


----------



## Fabi (16. Juli 2010)

Wie schon beim Carbon-Lenker: Montagepaste benutzen!


----------



## duro e (16. Juli 2010)

vielleicht einen dünnen metallstreifen zwischen schaft und vorbau machen , hab so das spiel im rahmen vom steuersatz beseitigt , und auch einen unter den konus der gabel gemacht , damit der minimal dicker wird und somit besser in den steuersatz unten passt und absolut kein spiel hat.


----------



## locdog (16. Juli 2010)

Fabi schrieb:


> Wie schon beim Carbon-Lenker: Montagepaste benutzen!



genau....+ vorbau anrauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (16. Juli 2010)

... + vorbau entsorgen und nen neuen holen.

also jetzt mal ehrlich. das ist doch kein zustand wenn sich sowohl lenker als auch gabel im vorbau bewegen können... sicherlich kann man das mit kleinen hilfsmitteln beseitigen, aber wenn es an den einfachsten funktionen schon harpert, dann will ich nicht wissen was mit diesem montagsprodukt noch passiert.

idealerweise müsstest du dir den gleichen vorbau nochmal besorgen und schauen ob es denn am vorbau (modell, charge was auch immer...) liegt.

also ich würde damit nicht weiter fahren!


----------



## florianwagner (22. Juli 2010)

mal was neues von mir. hat zwar nichts mit trial zu tun, aber da vor kurzem an meinem stadtrad der sattel nebst stütze entwendet wurde musste ich mir ersatz verschaffen. das ganze wiegt ca.160gr.


----------



## ingoingo (24. Juli 2010)

war heute mal fleißig und hab ein wenig gedreht/gefräst :





















Funktioniert super, hab halt keine Steckachse....

lg Ingo


----------



## Sebastian G (25. Juli 2010)

Eins verstehe ich nicht so ganz: Wie stellst du die Schraube nach? ...oder drehst du dazu jedes mal die Achsschraube raus?


----------



## echo trialer (25. Juli 2010)

genau die frage hab ich mir auch gestellt...
oder ist das hinten nur ne einkerbung ?! oder ein loch ?!


----------



## ingoingo (25. Juli 2010)

hinten das ist ein loch, dadurch kannst du im ausgebauten zustand die schraube einstellen/bzw den Wheel slammer leichter ausbauen(innesechskant reinstecken oder ähnl).


----------



## iller_tiller (5. August 2010)

ingoingo schrieb:


> war heute mal fleißig und hab ein wenig gedreht/gefräst :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ultimative Geheimniss und die Lösung:

STAHL-Excenter  (ungelocht!)


----------



## erwinosius (11. September 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich auch mal wieder dran.
Habe einen GU LE Rahmen geschenkt bekommen. Ein super Teil mit dem ich auch schon länger geliebäugelt habe.
Nun ich voller Elan in den Keller gerannt und angefangen das Rad aufzubauen. Da fällt mir doch voller Entsetzen auf dass es an dem ganzen Rahmen keine einzige Befestigungsmöglichkeit für die Bremsleitung gibt.
Alle Alternativen einmal durchgedacht: 

Bremsleitung um das Oberrohr wickeln - *******
Löcher für die Befestigungsschrauben reinbohren - *******
Kabelbinder ums Oberrohr - *******

Jaa... Ich bau mir selbst ne Innenverlegte Bremsleitung.

Also voller Elan Bohrmaschine aus dem Regal geholt und wie wild losgebohrt. Ist schon ein komisches Gefühl an nem nagelneuen Rahmen wie wild Löcher reinzubohren.
Aber am Ende wurde es dann doch ganz gut. 
Doch wie bekommt man die Bremsleitung nun durch das Oberrohr. Erstens wollte ich die Löcher nicht rießig bohren. also erst einmal die Anschlüsse abgeschnitten. Dann wollte ich sie einfach so durchfädeln, kam aber nicht beim zweiten Loch wieder raus....
Also in der Werkstatt umgeschaut und ein Stück Schweißdraht gefunden. Diesen durch die Löcher gefädelt, die Bremsleitung daran befestigt und miteinander durchgezogen.
Dann die Durchführungen mit Schrumpfschlacuh geschützt, neue Anschlüsse aufgepresst, zusammen gebaut und entlüftet.

Ich finde das ganze ist recht gut gelungen. Aber seht selbst:
















Nebenbei hab ich mir dann noch aus ner alten Platte CFK nen Booster für meine TNN Halteschellen gefräst. Dremel sei dank würde auch diese recht ordentlich. Wenn das nun hält werde ich nie wieder was anderes fahren das Abstandshülsen oder ähnlichen SchnickSchnack benötigt.

Hoffe nun dass der Rahmen schön lang hält und meine restlichen Teile für den Aufbau auch bald ankommen.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (11. September 2010)

echt saubere arbeit , sieht schön clean aus-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (23. Oktober 2010)

Die (meiner Meinung nach) perfekte Lösung für Hoizontale Street-Rahmen... Distanzstücke um das Rad zu zentrieren und eine selbstgewickelte Speiche um die Kettenspannung (perfekt) einzustellen...






Praktisch an jedem horizontalen Rahmen, der bereits vorgebohrte Löcher für exzenter-spanner hat, anwendbar...

Ah, außerdem auch kostensparend... die Speiche war aus meinem allerstern selbst zusammengefriemelten Laufrad ;-)

Nun muss sich das ganze nur noch im Langzeittest beweisen.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## florianwagner (25. Oktober 2010)

halloween is coming, mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2010)

schön konventionell gefahren???


----------



## florianwagner (25. Oktober 2010)

naja ich hab ja nichts anderes, mit ein bischen augenmaß und kurbeln geht das schon.


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2010)

find ich gut  ich wäre froh ne konventionelle fräse zu haben. falls du was eloxiert haben willst sag bescheid


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (6. November 2010)

hallo liebe leute,
meine letzten teile sin heute fürs fahrrad gekommen und bin grad am zusammenschustern. nur leider bin ich grad auf ein problem gestossen...
ich habe einen zoo pitbull 05 rahmen und eine 47mm tryallfelge mit einer echo nabe, ich glaub starr mit gewinde 05.
als ich das laufrad nun eingesetzt hab, merkt man deutlich, dass das laufrad nicht mittig ist, es schleift sogar am rahmen.
nun hab ich keinen schimmer was man da macht ... könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. November 2010)

Sietzt es gerade? Wenn ja: RÃ¼berzentrieren!
Einfach alle Speichen der Seite, zu der das Laufrad soll, gleichmÃ¤Ãig rundrum spannen. Ggf. die entsprechend andere Seite leicht lÃ¶sen, natÃ¼rlich auch rundrum.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (6. November 2010)

alles klar...danke dir


----------



## Sasha (22. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin
ich hab da mal wieder was im Kopf rum schwirren und würde mir gern ein Titan ritzel basteln,maschinen und Material stehen zur Verfügung,das einzige was mir fehlt ist eine genau technische Zeichnung von den Zähnen,kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
ich möchte ein 18t ritzel drehen/Fräsen.
hat evntl einer eine Idee,wie man die innenverzahnung für ein freilaufritzel in den Aussenring machen könnte?


----------



## ingoingo (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, Stoßen oder erodieren.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2011)

Stoßen wird teuer werden, dann schon eher Drahterodieren hab ich bei meinem Ritzel damals auch so gemacht


----------



## Kevko (26. Februar 2011)

Hi Zusammen.

Hab ein Problem und zwar:

Gabelschaftrohr ist zu dick für das Steuerrohr ( GSR = 1 1/8 und SR = 1 Zoll)

Habt ihr eine erprobte gute Lösung für mich??? 

(mein gedanke ist entweder Steuerrohr ausfräsen mit nem dremel sind ja nur 0,3cm unterschied oder halt das Gabelschaftrohr schleifen.)

Habt ihr ne bessere Lösung???

Mfg

Kev


----------



## coaster (26. Februar 2011)

Hab das schon öfters mit Oldschool Bmx Bikes gemacht. Einfach in die 1er Lagerschalen  ( am besten Tioga Beartrap ) sehr viel Fett geben und dann die einzelnen Kugeln aus einem alten Kugellagerring rausnehmen und in das Fett einlegen, Dann  den Rest von einem 1 1/8 Lager benutzen. Hat immer super funktioniert. Bei Global-flat.com habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal Fotos und ne Anleitung gepostet. Gibt aber auch Adapterlagerschalen, aber die sind selten.




Falls





Kevko schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen.
> 
> Hab ein Problem und zwar:
> 
> ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Februar 2011)

Jan neuer Rahmen?! 
So genau bekommst du das nicht hin, am Ende leiherst du dir noch das Steuerrohr aus oder sonstwas...


----------



## Kevko (26. Februar 2011)

Neuer Rahmen???

nicht lieber neue Gabel?? oder gibt es etwa keine mehr in 1Zoll???

Mfg

Kev


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Februar 2011)

Richtig. 1" wird, zumindest im MTB/Trial Bereich gar nicht mehr verwendet. 1 1/8" ist da schon sehr universell und zumindest heute Standard bei den meisten RÃ¤dern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (28. März 2011)

Problem: Kette klappert
Ursache: Spanner ausgenudelt.
Lösung: Neuer Spanner.

So weit so gut, nur leider passiert mir das recht häufig, nach ein paar Wochen / Monaten. Der hier auf dem Bild sah nach 3 Ausfahrten so aus:



einfach plattgedrückt, tritt eigentlich nur auf der Antriebsseite auf. Am längsten hielten die von TryAll, meist fahr ich aber die Monty´s, da sie einfach günstiger sind und ähnlich lang halten. Auf dem Bild ein UN.
Ich trete ja nicht gerade rein wie ein Ochs. Passiert nur mir das? Gibt´s die Spanner auch in robust?
Eine mögliche Idee: Im Rahmen habe ich schrauben, da das Gewinde der mitgelieferten Pins zu groß ist. Die Schrauben haben einen größeren Umfang als die Pins. Könnt´s daran liegen?
Bitte um Abhilfe / Ideen


----------



## hst_trialer (28. März 2011)

also bei kleineren schrauben/pins würde die sache nicht besser werden. wenn sich das material eindrückt, wäre bei kleinerem durchmesser auch eine kleinere angriffsfläche vorhanden. dies bedeutet bei gleicher krafteinwirkung eine höhere spannung im material.

es sollte irgendwie ein teil der auftretenden kettenkräfte anderweitig beseitigt werden. kannst du die vorspannung der achsschrauben noch erhöhen?
ansonsten hilft nur "härtester kruppstahl" 
nachteil dann jedoch... die energie wird vom spanner weiter zum rahmen verlegt und eine andere stelle muss leiden. dann wohl die schrauben samt gewinde...

ich bleibe dabei, dass mehr vorspannung der achsverschraubung helfen könnte


----------



## jan_hl (28. März 2011)

Schonmal die probiert?

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/snail_cams/echo_tr_snail_cams_pair/c114p10711.html

edit: die hier meinte ich:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/snail_cams/echo_sl_snail_cams_pair/c114p10841.html

edit2:
Ist aber fraglich ob die von den Bohrungen her passen.

Sind aus Stahl und nicht aus Alu, d.h. die koennten laenger halten.


----------



## ingoingo (28. März 2011)

Ich benutze die oben genannten von Echo aus Stahl auf beiden Seiten.

Die Excenter aus Stahl verformen sich absolut garnicht, nur die Mikroverzahnung könnte ein wenig gröber sein da ich alle 2-3 ausfahrten neu spannen muss.

lg Ingo

@Hst du meinst aber sicher die Schrauben im Rahmen und nicht die Klemmschrauben der Achse oder ?


----------



## hst_trialer (28. März 2011)

Also wenn zuviel Kraft noch über dei Spanner geht, dann kann man darüber mal nachdenken durch erhöhte Flächenpressung am Schraubenkopf mehr Kräfte ab zu fangen.


----------



## ingoingo (28. März 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also bei kleineren schrauben/pins würde die sache nicht besser werden. wenn sich das material eindrückt, wäre bei kleinerem durchmesser auch eine kleinere angriffsfläche vorhanden. dies bedeutet bei gleicher krafteinwirkung eine höhere spannung im material.
> 
> es sollte irgendwie ein teil der auftretenden kettenkräfte anderweitig beseitigt werden. kannst du die vorspannung der achsschrauben noch erhöhen?
> ansonsten hilft nur "härtester kruppstahl"
> ...



Das meinte ich wie ich es das erste mal las dachte ich du sprichst von den Achsschrauben aber das ist ja quatsch


----------



## duro e (28. März 2011)

hab mir selber für mein koxx kettenspanner aus edelstahl gebaut auf arbeit mal als ich 10min zeit hatte  , sind zwar nur halb so dick wie die alu teile , halten aber bis jetzt besser , keine einkerbungen bzw spuren von der schraube zu sehen , ist aber auch son legiertes spezialzeugs was wir viel benutzen auf arbeit ^^.
aber eig kann man sich recht schnell so dinger selber aus normalem stahl bauen , feile und säge , dann gib ihm.


----------



## ingoingo (17. April 2011)

Hier wird sich jemand sehr freuen:

Schrauben aus hochfestem Alu mit eingepresstem Torx10:
sehen in echt viel besser aus.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. April 2011)

dann werde ich das vollendete projekt hier wohl auch reinstellen müssen, auch wenn es nicht für den trial-bock wird.

aber geile arbeit 

freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Mai 2011)

problem: Kellerraum zu klein. Lösung: Aufräumen. Ich finde einige Magurateile aus denen ich nun nach und nach komplette Bremsen bauen will. Nun fand ich auch so etwas hier http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/58 und frage mich etwas dumm: wie hält der Schlauch da drauf, wie montier ich den? 
Wer weiß es (und sagt´s mir) ?


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Mai 2011)

Schlauch hält durch Eigenspannung (Durchmesser eng anliegend/Presspassung)

draufbekommen tut man ihn mit den 2 schwarzen Klötzen (o.ä.) aus dem Magura-Kit... (rechts)





Leitung bis 15mm vor Ende in die Klötze reinpressen, am Schraubstock. So ist die Leitung fest fixiert (ohne zerquetscht zu werden). Jetzt kann man den Y-Verteiler mit ein paar leichten Hammerschlägen einpressen...


----------



## ecols (17. Mai 2011)

Leitung erwärmen hilft extrem.


----------



## echo trailer (17. Mai 2011)

man kann auch ne doktorarbeit über´s steuersatz einbauen schreiben..


----------



## echo trailer (17. Mai 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> man kann auch ne doktorarbeit über´s steuersatz einbauen schreiben..



ka*ke, warum habe ich das jetzt geschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (17. Mai 2011)

Wo ich da oben das mit Magura lese:
Hier noch eine Selbstbau-Magura-Einpress-Hilfe aus einem Stück Holz und einer Speiche:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=36518


----------



## coaster (20. Mai 2011)

Warum ist im Felgenbremsset nur eine Spritze und beim Scheibenset eine weitere? Würde das Öl aus dem Magura Set auch bei einer Echo SL funktionieren? Danke


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. Juli 2011)

leider leider hab ich einen rahmen mit ausgenudelten Tretlagerbereich. Einige vordere Gewindegänge sind rausgebrochen etc.
Idee 1: Ich schneide das nach oder lass es machen und verbaue dann mit Glück ein neues Tretlager. Sollte ich da dann zusätzlich mit klebender Substanz arbeiten? Wenn ja mit welcher? Hardcoreeinsätze sind damit wohl weniger zu machen aber wäre schon fein, wenn der Rahmen noch brauchbar wäre ...
Idee 2: Das Innenlager zusätzlich fixieren. Aber wie? Schrauben durch den Rahmen ins Innenlager?
grüße und danke,
björn


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Juli 2011)

Also für richtige Härtefälle empfehle ich schon Loctite Schraubensicherung. Bei der Gewindegröße die hochfeste grüne Variante.
Was aber auch super geht und nochmal deutlich strammer sitzt ist Fügen-Welle-Nabe von Loctite! Das härtet auch komplett aus. 

2K-Haftstahl ist eher weniger geeignet, weil der Klebespalt zu klein ist.
Vllt geht auch UHU Endfest 300. Damit habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen. Frag mal den Florian Wagner. Hat der nicht ma ein Carbonrohr in seinen Rahmen damit geklebt?


----------



## duro e (17. Juli 2011)

naja ich würd es mal mit dem loctite hochfest versuchen , wenn vorher alles gut säuberst sollte das klappen , bei uns auf der arbeit werden auch viele dinge so verbunden , habe selbst ne bohrschablone damit geklebt , also stufenbolzen aus 16a edelstahl in eine gefräste stahlplatte geklebt , die bolzen hatten einen 40er innendurchmesser . nach 10minuten war das loctite so fest das die schablone eig unzerstörbar war. aber okay , der bolzen und die platte waren halt extrem maßgenau bis auf vllt ein halbes zehntel.
nun weiß ich nicht wie das bei deinem rahmen ist , weil das loctite kann auch nicht den größten spalt standhalten.  aber einen versuch ists wert.


----------



## sponker (18. Juli 2011)

Moin.

So auch mal von mir was (halb)selbst gebautes.
Ist ein Gu-Rockring, wurde halbiert, da ich eh nur mit einer Seite aufkomme und in der Stärke um 1mm dünner gemacht, damit mein ENO-Freilauf nicht am Innenlager schleift.
Positiver Nebeneffekt, es spart Gewicht  .








Grüße.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hier wird sich jemand sehr freuen:
> 
> Schrauben aus hochfestem Alu mit eingepresstem Torx10:
> sehen in echt viel besser aus.



Das lößt einen *Haben-Wollen* Reflex bei mir aus !


----------



## trialbock (2. August 2011)

Hey Leute , hat den jemand schonmal ein komplettes Unterrohr
von einem Hoffman 26" Bike, bei dem guten Lorenz Hoffman wechseln lassen?

Hält das dann auch genauso gut wenn das Teil ein 2. mal in den Ofen kommt?


MFG Dave


----------



## trialelmi (2. August 2011)

trialbock schrieb:


> Hey Leute , hat den jemand schonmal ein komplettes Unterrohr
> von einem Hoffman 26" Bike, bei dem guten Lorenz Hoffman wechseln lassen?
> 
> Hält das dann auch genauso gut wenn das Teil ein 2. mal in den Ofen kommt?
> ...


Ja habe ich und ich habe kein Problem damit. Es war Thomas Mhrohs sein altes Bike. Das Unterrohr war ziemlich fertig und Lorenz hat es entlaugt und ein neues Unterrohr reingemacht. Klasse Arbeit wie immer bei ihm.!


----------



## florianwagner (3. August 2011)

so ich war wieder mal fleissig, neues hinterrad, teile für ne vr-nabe und achsschrauben. mehr aus carbon demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (3. August 2011)

weiß nur glaub das der semmel es mal an seinem 20zoll hat machen lassen und das wohl echt top war


----------



## hst_trialer (5. August 2011)

Nochmal zum Thema Rahmenreparatur.

Ich habe noch einen alten FLD-Rahmen mit einem eingerissenen Ausfallende. Würde der Lorenz Hoffmann auch sowas reparieren? Im besten Fall sogar neue Ausfallenden einschweißen mit horizontaler Aufnahme... Fertigt er solche Teile bei gegebener Geometrie auch selber? CNC oder konventionell?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. August 2011)

Ich weiÃ nur, dass dir Steffen alles zusammenbrutzelt was irgendwie einen 20" Rahmen ergibt


----------



## Sherco (5. August 2011)

Wie ich das mitbekommen habe,lässt Lorenz die Einzelteile woanders machen.Generell kann er aber fast alles reparieren was am Rad kaputt ist.


----------



## TRAILER (8. August 2011)

geiler brakeboster.


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. August 2011)

durch eine spontane Idee auf der Fahrt zum WorldCup entstanden...






Alu-Scheibe 72g... (~70g Standard-Ausfräßung)

wenn alles so passt wie geplant... gibt es vllt auch ein paar mehr davon (ohne Prototyp - NOS Schriftzug  )


----------



## florianwagner (3. Januar 2012)

gibt die nächsten tage mehr zu sehen, bis jetzt isses erst mal nur n rohling


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Januar 2012)

Exenter Nabe zum spannen im Vertikalen Rahmen?


----------



## ON-OFF (4. Januar 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hier wird sich jemand sehr freuen:
> 
> Schrauben aus hochfestem Alu mit eingepresstem Torx10:
> sehen in echt viel besser aus.



Hallo

Wie hast Du die Torx-Aufnahme eingepreßt?
Einfach vorgebohrt mit Zahnfußdurchmesser der Torx, und dann ein Torx-Bit reingepresst? Und dafür die Gegenspitze der Drehbank als Presse benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (4. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Exenter Nabe zum spannen im Vertikalen Rahmen?



leider nein, das wird ein satz rockringe. sind noch nicht ganz fertig, es muss noch eine kontur gefräst werden.


----------



## ingoingo (4. Januar 2012)

ON-OFF schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie hast Du die Torx-Aufnahme eingepreßt?
> Einfach vorgebohrt mit Zahnfußdurchmesser der Torx, und dann ein Torx-Bit reingepresst? Und dafür die Gegenspitze der Drehbank als Presse benutzt?




Hi,

Genau, bis auf den Torx BIt, den habe ich freigeschliffen, sonst geht es fast garnicht....
Und auf der Drehbank gestoßen, genau.


----------



## florianwagner (5. Januar 2012)

der erste ist heute fertig geworden, gewicht liegt bei ca.17gr


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus. 
Willst Du mir nicht einen geilen HS Hebel Fräsen ?


----------



## florianwagner (5. Januar 2012)

ich glaube das lohnt den aufwand fast nicht. vor allem, weils doch viele nachrüsthebel für die hs33 gibt. sogar für die alten maguras gabs mal cnc hebel zu kaufen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Januar 2012)

@ florianwagner

Was für eine Fräse hast du denn?


Noch ein kleiner Ausblick auf mein neues und fast fertiges Projekt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (5. Januar 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ florianwagner
> 
> Was für eine Fräse hast du denn?
> 
> ...




chique, hast sie gedreht bekommen...

Wie hat der Dreher denn nun den Sechskant gefertigt ( und wo, presse)


lg Ingo


----------



## florianwagner (5. Januar 2012)

das mit dem sechskant würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2012)

alu schrauben sind einfach so verdammt sexy!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich vom User LaKoS erledigen lassen. Der hat das Ding glaube ich gestoßen. Hat sich wohl auch extra ein Werkzeug für gemacht. Sind jedenfalls voll super geworden.


----------



## florianwagner (6. Januar 2012)

hier mal n paar magura schrauben für die bremsleitung, aus alu-kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## erwinosius (9. Januar 2012)

> ich glaube das lohnt den aufwand fast nicht. vor allem, weils doch viele nachrÃ¼sthebel fÃ¼r die hs33 gibt. sogar fÃ¼r die alten maguras gabs mal cnc hebel zu kaufen wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht.



ja gibt es. Heute gekommen....kostet 35â¬ bei CRC oder auch Ã¼berall anders...Material ist sehr dick und bestimmt auch noch n ganzes StÃ¼ck leichter zu machen....
Ansonstne ja so n Zwischending da als 3 Fingerhebel verkauft....Ãberlege aber auch mir das Teil als Carbonteil laminieren zu lassen.....selber fehlen mir leider die Skills....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Januar 2012)

Oha, 32 Gramm ist schon heftig. Mit meinem 4 Finger Hebel und TPA plus Schraube bin ich bei etwa 26 Gramm. 
Wenn Du jemanden kennst für Carbon arbeiten, bestelle ich einen mit !

Stelle meine Bremse im Laufe der Woche mal vor. Denke Order noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Januar 2012)

hat jemand interesse an einer gebrochenen koxx forxx 20"? Der Gabelschaft ist in der Höhe der Spacers gebrochen. Ich habe mal hier gesehen das einer Gabel ein neuer Schaft verpasst wurde? An diesem Teil könnt ihr gerne üben. Oder macht halt ein Zeitungshalter, Kerzenständer oder Handtuchhalter draus. Ihr müsstet nur den Versand bezahlen.


----------



## erwinosius (19. Januar 2012)

gut wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt. Wollte eigentlich nur ein TPA aber so sind wohl ein paar mehr geworden
Das ein oder andere wäre auch abzugeben....Bald auch eloxiert.

gruß
erwin


----------



## florianwagner (21. Januar 2012)

tpa´s stehn auch auf meiner to do liste.
aber vorher erst mal zwei achsen für den rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (21. Januar 2012)

Hätte gerne einen in CK Mango, hab auch ne AheadKappe als Sample übrig..


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2012)

meine bekommste nicht


----------



## ingoingo (21. Januar 2012)

Ein kleines Präsent für einen Freund fürs XC Bike.

6g mit Schraube


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Januar 2012)

Schaut geil aus ! 
Muss mich morgen nochmal an meiner Tryall SL weiter arbeiten. 
7,8 Gramm mit Titan Schraube.


----------



## LaKoS (23. Januar 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> chique, hast sie gedreht bekommen...
> 
> Wie hat der Dreher denn nun den Sechskant gefertigt ( und wo, presse)
> 
> ...




Hi,


also der Innensechskant wurde mit einem Stempel in die Schraube gedrückt! Wir haben diverse Innensechskantstempel bei uns hier in der Arbeit rumliegen!  
Gepresst wurde auf einer Spindelpresse, wobei das schon grenzwertig war!


----------



## ingoingo (23. Januar 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> also der Innensechskant wurde mit einem Stempel in die Schraube gedrückt! Wir haben diverse Innensechskantstempel bei uns hier in der Arbeit rumliegen!
> *Gepresst wurde auf einer Spindelpresse, wobei das schon grenzwertig war! *




Darauf wollte ich hinaus  , ich habe selbst schon mit solchen Stempeln gearbeitet. Aber vor so einem fetten Sechskant hatte ich Respekt


----------



## LaKoS (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte anfangs auch bedenken, vorallem weil ich die Kernbohrung 0,1mm kleiner gemacht habe als den Stempel. Somit musste ich den Sechskant komplett reinpressen.
Aber es ging dann verhältnismäßig gut!


----------



## ingoingo (23. Januar 2012)

ich habe hst mal torx schrauben angefertigt, war auch ein abenteuer


----------



## LaKoS (23. Januar 2012)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung von Metallbearbeitung, eine Bohrmaschine, ein Gewindeschneider und eine nicht grad sehr genaue Hobbydrehbank - und schon haben wir unser erstes TPA gezaubert  (ach sind wir stolz...)


----------



## duro e (23. Januar 2012)

würd mir auch eig welche drehen , zumal ich auf arbeit grad eh nur am drehen bin .... dumme ist nur , ich hab keine hs33 mehr xD.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2012)

@ ingo und lakos

Dafür habt ihr aber echt geile Teile abgeliefert! Da komme ich gerne wieder drauf zurück. Vorerst steht aber nix an, ich spare gerade auf was anderes...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2012)

duro e schrieb:


> würd mir auch eig welche drehen , zumal ich auf arbeit grad eh nur am drehen bin .... dumme ist nur , ich hab keine hs33 mehr xD.



Dreh mir welche aus POM/Delrin drehen.


----------



## echo trailer (9. Februar 2013)

Nabend,

mal etwas nicht trialiges 

Möchte gerne in einen Ring ein Muster fräsen. Wohl bemerkt: Einer für den Finger 

Das Muster wäre evtl. so komplex, dass es per Hand zu unsicher währe.

Die Frage: Wie schmale/filigrane Strukturen kann mir jemand in einen Ring fräsen?

Vielen Dank und meldet euch bloß!!!


----------



## echo trailer (10. Februar 2013)

Leude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (11. Februar 2013)

Wäre da eventuell Lasergravieren nicht besser?


----------



## Sasha (12. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe da mal ein paar fragen,und zwar wollte ich mir einen Freilauf selber bauen!
Nun müsste ich aber wissen mit wie viel Nm ich da rechnen/konstruieren müsste,und wollte außerdem fragen ob jemand von euch eine technische Zeichnung oder ähnliches für die Verzahnung hat,damit ich ein 18z ritzel bauen könnte?

Gruss


----------



## echo trailer (12. Februar 2013)

@ecols: vermutlich ja..... aber das würde einfach nicht so gut aussehen, wie ein richtiges muster im material 

...aber da der rest hier ja eh nur am pennen ist, muss ich mir eigentlich auch keine weiteren gedanken machen


----------



## echo trailer (12. Februar 2013)

naaaagut..habe jetzt noch mal ein bisschen rumgeguckt.... sieht eigentlich ganz passabel aus. gibt es jemanden hier, der sowas machen kann?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Februar 2013)

Sasha schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ein paar fragen,und zwar wollte ich mir einen Freilauf selber bauen!





Sasha schrieb:


> Nun müsste ich aber wissen mit wie viel Nm ich da rechnen/konstruieren müsste





Sasha schrieb:


> und wollte außerdem fragen ob jemand von euch eine technische Zeichnung oder ähnliches für die Verzahnung hat,damit ich ein 18z ritzel bauen könnte?



Ich würde das Anhand von ner maximalen Kettenlast (1200kg, KMC) zurückrechnen...
bei 175er Kurbeln vllt. so um die 400Nm... (somit gute 200kg am Pedal).
Sollte mit ner (vernüftigen Sicherheit) definitiv von Fahrern zu schaffen sein.

...zum Thema an sich.
Punkt 2+3 wiederspricht ein bisschen Punkt 1, finde ich 

Freilauf dürfte wohl das (mit Abstand) kritischste und schwierigste Teil an nem Bike sein, sich selbst ran zu wagen.

ab Seite 16 sollte es recht hilfreich sein 
http://www.iwis.de/uploads/tx_sbdownloader/KettenHandbuch_D.pdf


----------



## LaKoS (12. Februar 2013)

Wenns dich interessiert, ich hab auch mal welche gemacht! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34848


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Februar 2013)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Wenns dich interessiert, ich hab auch mal welche gemacht!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34848



Respekt! geile Sache!!


(allerdings sind auf Bezug zu Sasha, zwischen nem Ritzel und nem Freilauf welten dazwischen  )


----------



## unchained (12. Februar 2013)

:d


----------



## echo trailer (18. Februar 2013)

*Gehe ich richtig in Annahme, dass es hier niemanden gibt, der mir ein Muster auf einen Schmuckring aus Edelstahl gravieren kann?*


----------



## erwinosius (18. Februar 2013)

ich teile diese Annahme...Vielleicht dochmal nen Goldschmied in deiner Nähe aufsuchen. Die haben sich auf sowas spezialisiert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (18. Februar 2013)

Gravieren nicht, aber evtl. sandstrahlen!


----------



## echo trailer (18. Februar 2013)

Hast wohl recht.....wollte diese gang jedoch vermeiden, da die immer ordentlich geld haben wollen.

...das wäre nicht das richtige 
aber danke für eure antworten


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2013)

hi,

wie siehts eigentlich mit m15er kurbelschrauben aus alu aus. ich wollte demnächst mal ne serie starten und schon mal vorab kucken wieviel ich evtl. mache.
so soll das teil in etwa aussehen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2013)

Nenn mal ein Gewicht. Tryall legt mit 11,1gramm das Paar vor.


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2013)

sind 12gr. ok? ich werd am wochenende mal welche machen und dann sieht man schon was am ende rauskommt.


----------



## ingoingo (21. Februar 2013)

Mach die Fläche lieber konkav oder konvex. Die Einbuchtungen bringen denke ich nicht so viel. 

Fase am 6Kant würde ich auch weglassen. Hier soviel Material mitnehmen wies geht. 
Mit welcher Presse willst du ihn stoßen ? Hier braucht man schon ne Menge Power!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Februar 2013)

Bei 12 Gramm nehm ich auch ein paar !


----------



## florianwagner (21. Februar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Mach die Fläche lieber konkav oder konvex. Die Einbuchtungen bringen denke ich nicht so viel.
> 
> Fase am 6Kant würde ich auch weglassen. Hier soviel Material mitnehmen wies geht.
> Mit welcher Presse willst du ihn stoßen ? Hier braucht man schon ne Menge Power!



ich werd mir n spezielles werkzeug bauen. pläne gibts im internet. muss mir halt noch nen hss sechskant werkzeug schleifen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhvNU2E_x_Y"]Rotary Broaching Demonstration - How It Works - GenSwiss - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## florianwagner (24. Februar 2013)

Ich war ja sehr fleissig die letzten wochen.









von den naben sind auch schon zwei weg und noch etliche in arbeit




die ersten rohlinge für die kurbelschrauben sind auch schon fertig




heute mal den ganzen tag in der werkstatt gestanden und bissi programmiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Februar 2013)

Warum hast du nicht gleich Gewinde auf die Schrauben geschnitten?


----------



## florianwagner (25. Februar 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht gleich Gewinde auf die Schrauben geschnitten?



hab leider noch keinen gewindemeißel


----------



## florianwagner (28. Februar 2013)

jetzt fehlt nur noch das gewinde und der 6kant. das gewicht liegt bei 12,5gr. in der endversion dürfte es noch ein bisschen leichter werden.


----------



## florianwagner (20. März 2013)

die kurbelschrauben sind endlich fertig geworden, gewicht ist auch ok.


----------



## Lateiner (20. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe da jetzt mal eine dumme Frage:
Werden die Schrauben oder egal was mit einer CNC Maschine gemacht werden vorher mit CAD gezeichnet und die Maschine was gleich was sie machen muss oder muss man das für die Maschine extra schreiben oder so ?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## florianwagner (20. März 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe da jetzt mal eine dumme Frage:
> Werden die Schrauben oder egal was mit einer CNC Maschine gemacht werden vorher mit CAD gezeichnet und die Maschine was gleich was sie machen muss oder muss man das für die Maschine extra schreiben oder so ?
> Gruß Lateiner



was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (20. März 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe da jetzt mal eine dumme Frage:
> Werden die Schrauben oder egal was mit einer CNC Maschine gemacht werden vorher mit CAD gezeichnet und die Maschine was gleich was sie machen muss oder muss man das für die Maschine extra schreiben oder so ?
> Gruß Lateiner



ja


----------



## benzman (20. März 2013)

nein


----------



## ingoingo (20. März 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe da jetzt mal eine dumme Frage:
> Werden die Schrauben oder egal was mit einer CNC Maschine gemacht werden vorher mit CAD gezeichnet und die Maschine was gleich was sie machen muss oder muss man das für die Maschine extra schreiben oder so ?
> Gruß Lateiner



Es gibt beide Wege. Mithilfe eines CAD Modells und CAM geht es weitestgehend automatisch. Natürlich sind auch hier viele Kleinigkeiten zu beachten.
Du kannst die Maschine natürlich auch selbst programmieren. Bei Kleinteilen mit wenig Verfahrbewegungen der Achsen geht das auch recht gut und ist übliche Praxis.

Fräst man jedoch 3d Teile bei denen 3 Achsen oder mehr interpolieren kommt man um ein CAM System nicht herum. hier sind 10000 Programmzeilen nicht viel. 

Für die oberen Schrauben kommt man mit geschätzten <50
Programmzeilen bestimmt gut hin.
Florian hat diese bestimmt schnell von Hand programmiert. Ist ja auch nicht viel dran....


Viele Grüße


----------



## Lateiner (20. März 2013)

Danke für die Antwort gibt man dann einfach die Befehle in den Computer der Maschine ein und die macht das dann komplett automatisch?


----------



## ingoingo (20. März 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort gibt man dann einfach die Befehle in den Computer der Maschine ein und die macht das dann komplett automatisch?




Ja. Jedoch gehört auch noch ein bisschen mehr dazu. Ist ja auch ein 3 1/2 jähriger Lehrberuf.


----------



## Lateiner (20. März 2013)

Achso dann hab ich mir das Ganze viel zu leicht vorgestellt  Weil ich mache gerade ein Praktikum als Technischer Zeichner und habe mir mal die CNC Fräsen angeschaut und da siehts viiieeeelllll einfacher aus


----------



## Mr. Terror (20. März 2013)

Also wenn du einfach nur den Fräser von einer Stelle an eine andere Fahren lassen willst ist es wirklich einfach. Ist jetzt auch nicht so krass schwierig die Maschine für ein einfaches Bauteil zu programmieren (dafür ist sicherlich keine 3 1/2 Jährige Ausbildung notwendig). An der Uni gibt es Praktika wo du in einer Woche lernst wie man eine CNC-Maschine programmiert (wie gesagt, wenn es um einfache Bauteile, wie z.B. die oben geposteten Schrauben geht).

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Eyezz (21. März 2013)

Mr. Terror schrieb:


> Also wenn du einfach nur den Fräser von einer Stelle an eine andere Fahren lassen willst ist es wirklich einfach. Ist jetzt auch nicht so krass schwierig die Maschine für ein einfaches Bauteil zu programmieren (dafür ist sicherlich keine 3 1/2 Jährige Ausbildung notwendig). An der Uni gibt es Praktika wo du in einer Woche lernst wie man eine CNC-Maschine programmiert (wie gesagt, wenn es um einfache Bauteile, wie z.B. die oben geposteten Schrauben geht).
> 
> Grüße
> Sascha



Also ich habe selber eine Umschulung bei der IHK hier in Dresden gemacht, lief mit Theorie vorher auch fast über ein halbes Jahr. (Ich sag mal 3/4 Jahr^^)

Also Emco hat doch auch von Siemens meist das Shopturn-System drauf wie bei meiner 840D, oder?

Is da bei Deiner Emco auch ne Abart davon drauf oder irre ich mich da?

Und man kann auch ziemlich komplizierte Teile per Hand programmieren, die Frage ist nur manchmal: Was geht schneller. Dich privat juckt es wenig, aber der Betrieb schaut natürlich genauer hin...Privat macht das sogar Spaß haha...


----------



## LaKoS (21. März 2013)

Eine Maschine zu programmieren ist eine Sache, die andere wie man die Teile fräst das sie auch passen!


----------



## Eyezz (21. März 2013)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Eine Maschine zu programmieren ist eine Sache, die andere wie man die Teile fräst das sie auch passen!



Ja, nicht umsonst gibt es bei uns das Wort "Steckgewinde"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (3. April 2013)

Solangsam hab ich alle heiklen Stellen am Zhi Team 26 durch.

Heute Kettenstrebe(n):


----------



## florianwagner (16. April 2013)

hab mal an der magura geschaut was noch gewichtsmässig geht. als erstes mussten die bremsleitungs-schraubhülsen dran glauben.


----------



## WhtThFck (27. Mai 2013)

GrauerPanther schrieb:


> Tony M wird euch bestätigen, dasses auch ganz ohne Kralle geht.
> Gewicht = Null Gramm
> Einstellen allerdings nur mit der Schraubzwinge.



 OMG!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Mai 2013)

> 27.06.2006



OMG!


----------



## family-biker (29. Mai 2013)

schraubzwinge ist sowas von 2006,also ehrlich!


----------



## florianwagner (13. Oktober 2013)

es gibt jetzt auch tpa rädchen und alu bolzen. ich fahre die teile seit dem sommer und die verstellung geht sehr gut auch bei nässe und mit handschuhen.


----------



## family-biker (13. Oktober 2013)

was will er denn für so nen tpa haben?
ich hab zwar nen chorillas drin,aber selfmade hat einfach flair!


----------



## florianwagner (13. Oktober 2013)

wie viele willst du denn und nur das tpa oder auch den bolzen?


----------



## Sasha (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal ne frage.
Ich wollte mir einen 18t ritzel Fräsen,brauche aber die genauen Geometrie Daten,hat die wer?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Oktober 2013)

Sasha schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage.
> Ich wollte mir einen 18t ritzel Fräsen,brauche aber die genauen Geometrie Daten,hat die wer?
> 
> Gruß


hab zwar leider keine Daten...

aber hiermit (ab Seite 16) sollte es zumindest nur noch halb so schwer sein.
http://www.iwis.de/uploads/tx_sbdownloader/KettenHandbuch_D.pdf

oder ggf. noch ne Evolventen-Vorlage / Tool.
http://solidworks.cad.de/lib_zahn01.htm


----------



## tripletschiee (8. November 2013)

Ich will nun auch mal von meiner kleinen Fräsorgie berichten.
Ich hab mir eine kleine Halterung für ein Batterie LED Licht (Cateye TL-LD 260 G) gebastelt, die an den Sattelstreben unter dem Sattel Platz findet.
Hier ein kurzer Bericht über die Aktion:

Erst einmal einen Alublock zurechtfräsen und wiegen.


.

.


Dann die Bohrungen für die Gewinde und Sattelstreben vorbohren und danach das Gewinde formen (!).


.

.

.


Anschließend eine kleiner Vorrichtung aus Holz zurechtgeschustert, damit man dann die eigentliche Aufnahme für die Plastikhalterung des Lichtes im entsprechenden Winkel anfräsen kann. Außerdem muß dann noch eine Bohrung (mit Gewinde) rein für die Befestigungsschraube. Und auseinander gesägt werden muß das gute Stück danach auch noch.


.

.


Jetzt kommen noch abschließende Fräsungen zur Gewichtsreduktion dran/rein und schon sind aus 19 Gramm nur mehr 9 Gramm geworden. 


.

.

.


Komplett mit 2 Alu- und einer Stahlschraube und Plastikclip wiegt das ganze dann 15 Gramm.



Komplett fertig sieht dann das so aus (es fehlen auf den Fotos noch die Einfräsungen an den seitlichen Fasen und den zugewandten Flächen).


.

.


Eingebaut sieht es dann so aus:


.

.

.

.



Neben dem Spaß, den der Eigenbau gebracht hat, habe ich mir auch noch wahnsinnige 3 Gramm zur originalen Halterung gespart! 

*UPDATE:* Bin auf den Tread über die SuFu gestossen und hab gar nicht bemerkt, daß der im Trial-Forum ist. Ich hoffe, ihr steinig mich jetzt nicht wegen der vielleicht etwas Thema-fremden Bastelei!


----------



## family-biker (8. November 2013)

also mir gefällts.
ich bräuchte eine bremsmomentabstützung,die man aussen mit auf die scheibenbremsaufnahme der gabel schrauben kann,um zu testen,ob bremsaufnahmen länger halten,wenn man die bremsaufnahme in der mitte der gabel abstützt.ganz schön oft bremse und aufnahme geschrieben.



machbar?


----------



## Lateiner (9. November 2013)

Ich will das auch können
Sieht echt gut aus


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> also mir gefällts.
> ich bräuchte eine bremsmomentabstützung,die man aussen mit auf die scheibenbremsaufnahme der gabel schrauben kann,um zu testen,ob bremsaufnahmen länger halten,wenn man die bremsaufnahme in der mitte der gabel abstützt.ganz schön oft bremse und aufnahme geschrieben.
> 
> 
> ...



prinzipiell bestimmt... aber selbst aus sicht eines Nicht-Leichtbauers wirklich sinnlos schwer, wenn es etwas veränderliches bringen soll was die Steifigkeit/Stabilität angeht.

habe alles in allem eine bessere Erfahrung mit der Variante hier gemacht...
zum Ende der Bremsaufnahme das Material viel dünner zu fräsen (bis auf 1-2mm) runter, sodass selbst die schweisnaht halb runtergefräst ist.
Hört sich blöd an... macht aber den etwas weiter unten liegenden Teil der Gabel schon etwas unsteifer und entlastet dadurch den (bisher) schlagartigen Übergang von sehr steif (Gabelholm+Bremsaufnahme) zu einem etwas angeglichenerem Übergang.

das hier war die erste Tuning-Variante... die zweite extremer, habe aber leider kein Bild davon und in nächster Zeit auch keine Möglichkeit eins zu machen


----------



## family-biker (9. November 2013)

das hilft mir bei meiner crmo gabel nicht weiter.
da ist so wenig material an der aufnahme.



ich dachte an etwas,dass den druck oberhalb der bremsaufnahme auf die rohrfläche verteilt.


editha,das bild hab ich vermurkst,hoffe man erkennt was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. November 2013)

Reißen euch alle paar Wochen die Disc aufnahmen ab oder ist das einfach ein "Negativ" Tuning in Sachen Gewicht ...?


----------



## family-biker (10. November 2013)

ich bin mir zwar relativ sicher,dass meine marino-gabel stabiler ist,als die gabeln,die ich bisher hatte,aber bevor ich die gefahren bin hatte ich an jeder gabel rissbildung an der scheibenbremsaufnahme,ja.
mir gehts einach ums experimentieren damit,wenn so´n teil 100g wiegen sollte,und aus alu ist,wäre das schon enorm "fleischig",und die gabel wiegt 1010g,selbst dann wäre es noch immer die leichteste gabel bisher..


----------



## erwinosius (11. November 2013)

> habe alles in allem eine bessere Erfahrung mit der Variante hier gemacht...
> zum Ende der Bremsaufnahme das Material viel dünner zu fräsen (bis auf 1-2mm) runter, sodass selbst die schweisnaht halb runtergefräst ist.
> Hört sich blöd an... macht aber den etwas weiter unten liegenden Teil der Gabel schon etwas unsteifer und entlastet dadurch den (bisher) schlagartigen Übergang von sehr steif (Gabelholm+Bremsaufnahme) zu einem etwas angeglichenerem Übergang.




Die einzig richtige Vorgehensweise. Man vermeidet dadurch einen Steifigkeitssprung und hat einen lineareren Übergang der Belastung. Viel Material ist nicht immer besser. Ist wie bei den 2005er HS Hebeln die man Abfeilen muss damit sie steifer sind.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Nord_rulez (12. November 2013)

hi an alle,

da mir letztens eine Klemmschelle vom TryAll K2 Vorbau gerissen ist und es die Schellen laut Jan nur schwer bis gar nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt, mal die frage an euch. 
Gibt es jemanden, der es schafft diese nach zu bauen/fräsen? 

http://www.trial-world.de/images/product_images/popup_images/Try-All-K2-Forged-With-Top-Cap-3.jpg

um diese Klemmschellen geht es.
Danke und Gruß, Marty


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2013)

Für Fräsarbeiten empfehle ich immer gern den User Lakos! Ganz billig wird es dennoch nicht. Kannst du die Schellen selber ordentlich vermessen? Wenn nicht musst du die wohl oder übel auch beim Lakos vermessen lassen.


----------



## coaster (21. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei einige Teile mit Drano zu enteloxieren. Wie poliere ich diese Teile z.B. Kurbeln am besten danach? Gibt's da was, was zu empfehlen wäre. Aufsätze für die Bohrmaschine? Welche Paste? Danach Klarlack?   Und noch eine Frage, kann es sein, dass bei den Echo Bremskolben der Felgenbremse 4 x die gleichen Gewindegrössen sind und bei der Magura Hs 33 2 x 2 verschiedene wenn ich mich recht erinnere?  Frage wegen einer Flexbrücke. Würde mich über Tips freuen. Danke


----------



## erwinosius (21. Dezember 2013)

coaster schrieb:


> Bin dabei einige Teile mit Drano zu enteloxieren. Wie poliere ich diese Teile z.B. Kurbeln am besten danach? Gibt's da was, was zu empfehlen wäre. Aufsätze für die Bohrmaschine? Welche Paste? Danach Klarlack?   Und noch eine Frage, kann es sein, dass bei den Echo Bremskolben der Felgenbremse 4 x die gleichen Gewindegrössen sind und bei der Magura Hs 33 2 x 2 verschiedene wenn ich mich recht erinnere?  Frage wegen einer Flexbrücke. Würde mich über Tips freuen. Danke



Zum Polieren sind so komplette Sets recht gut. Mit der Bohrmaschine sind einigermaßen gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen wenn man eine Vorrichtung zum einspannen hat. Paste und Scheiben sind immer im Paket zusammen. Grob vorpolieren, dann mit viel Paste und einer feinen Scheibe und dann mit einer sauberen Scheibe gar richtig hochglänzend polieren.
Von Klarlack danach rate ich ab. Die Paste ist i.d.R. auf Wachs Basis. Das heißt die Teile sind vorerst schon konserviert und der Klarlack hält darauf eh nicht richtig.

Bei den HS33 Nehmern ist die Gewindegröße auch normal 4x M5. Kann nur sein wenn man einen verhauten Rahmen hatte, dass die Löcher auf M6 aufgebohrt wurden.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## coaster (21. Dezember 2013)

Meine nicht die Gewinde im Rahmen, sondern die in den Nehmern selbst. Dort wo die Brücke und die Leitung vom Geber und die Befüllungsschraube sitzen.


----------



## coaster (21. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Set. Werde mal im Baumarkt schauen.


----------



## benzman (21. Dezember 2013)

http://www.louis.de/_50b0a1c8e0cf44bc97710f2f34c7fb43d3/index.php?topic=artnr&artnr=10002961

das is fürn zwani ganz ok. für den hobby-polierer gut geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (21. Dezember 2013)

Achso.....Ja bei den Maguras sind es einmal M8x1 und einmal M6x1. Was die Echo haben kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Achso.....Ja bei den Maguras sind es einmal M8x1 und einmal M6x1. Was die Echo haben kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Wenn ich korrigieren darf: M8x0,75


----------



## erwinosius (22. Dezember 2013)

dacht ich mir....danke für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Dezember 2013)

M8x0,75 ist dann wohl das gewinde der "Überwurfmutter"?


----------



## family-biker (22. Dezember 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> M8x0,75 ist dann wohl das gewinde der "Überwurfmutter"?


aber sowas von


----------



## kamo-i (7. Februar 2014)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr neue Ersatzparts bekommen habt und KURZ davor steht seit Wochen wieder ne runde auf eurem Bock zu drehen aber nur ein Teil, eine Schraube fehlt??? 

Bei mir waren es die Isis Kurbel schrauben. Habe fix nen alten Headlock zweckentfremdet um ihn an beiden Seiten gegenzukontern. LÄUFT!! :-D 








... 
send via tapatalk


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Februar 2014)




----------



## Pipo33 (8. Februar 2014)

Muss ja nüscht halten, hauptsache es hält ^^


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Februar 2014)

Viel schlimmer ist ws wenn du einen neuen vorbau bekommst und die spacer wegfallen.... du daraufhin die gabel kürzen musst und dabei die aheadkralle vernichtest... hatte ich so vor geraumer zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (8. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist ws wenn du einen neuen vorbau bekommst und die spacer wegfallen.... du daraufhin die gabel kürzen musst und dabei die aheadkralle vernichtest... hatte ich so vor geraumer zeit



DER IS GEIL!  Ja man, wenn man durch eine Problemlösung zwei neue Schaft und sich das immer weiter verschachtelt. Als wenn dir Murphy imaginär auf der Schulter sitzt und dich immer wieder pimpern will. :-D 

... 
send via tapatalk


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Februar 2014)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr neue Ersatzparts bekommen habt und KURZ davor steht seit Wochen wieder ne runde auf eurem Bock zu drehen aber nur ein Teil, eine Schraube fehlt???
> 
> Bei mir waren es die Isis Kurbel schrauben. Habe fix nen alten Headlock zweckentfremdet um ihn an beiden Seiten gegenzukontern. LÄUFT!! :-D
> 
> ...





Bald ist es wieder soweit


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Februar 2014)

Oh man.. Ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich dir die Schrauben zuschicke... 
Du bist echt nicht ganz richtig


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Februar 2014)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Du bist echt nicht ganz richtig


Warte ab bis du ihn an der Jam kennen lernst


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Warte ab bis du ihn an der Jam kennen lernst


Ich kenne ihn ja schon... Jam fällt für mich eh ins Wasser, Wirbelsäulenprellung..


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Februar 2014)

Ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (8. Februar 2014)

sei mir nicht böse,@kamo-i , aber das ist mal echt gefährlich,zumindest in meinen augen.eine m8/10 vom headlock wird nie die pressung erreichen,die m12/14 kurbelschrauben erreichen.im besten fall nudelt es dir die isisaufnahme in der kurbel aus,im schlimmsten setzt sich das ganze während einer session und reißt dir genau dann,wenn du die kurbeln lockergefahren hast und sie danach hoch belastest,ganz ab(die aheadkappe wohl zuerst)

just my 2ct


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ausrede


Als das habe ich es letztens schon einmal abgetan, bin dann 2 Tage nacheinander je 4 Stunden unter Schmerzmittel gefahren... Fazit: Scheiß-Idee


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Februar 2014)

Duuu alter Fahrradmechaniker... dir steigt der Famielientrieb zu Kopf 
Das geht alles 
Damit sind wir mit 50-60 sachen über stock und stein, da ist so ne m8er Gewindestange als Kurbelschraube noch VOLL I.O.!




Kommt nur drauf an wie schmerzfrei man ist XD


----------



## family-biker (8. Februar 2014)

ich bin auch früher mit dem bmx(da hatten die noch rücktrittbremsen und die gummistiefel waren noch aus holz) am münchner olympiastadion den hang runter,ohne motor gefühlte 80.
früher war alles besser,auch die zukunft


----------



## kamo-i (8. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Warte ab bis du ihn an der Jam kennen lernst



Ah....  Haha! ....  

Ach Jungs. Freu mich schon dicke auf die Jam! 

... 
send via tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

brauche sowas wie die hier abgebidleten silbernen Alu Stücke... Für die Nabe in Horizontalen Ausfallenden da die schraube sich darann vorbeimogelt und verbiegt...
Hat wer die Möglichkeit mir sowas zu machen?
Jemand ne Idee wie ichs selber hinbekomme?


----------



## ingoingo (22. Februar 2014)

http://www.werken-online.de/raspel.htm


----------



## family-biker (22. Februar 2014)

ingoingo schrieb:


> http://www.werken-online.de/raspel.htm





erstes lehrjahr,egal welcher metallberuf.mei die alten zeiten...

aber recht hat er,sowas ist in ner halben stunde hergestellt.
stück alu mit 9,8mm höhe und der breite vom ausfallende plus ein paar zehntel nehmen,mit der rundfeile eine nut reinfeilen,wo die achse aufliegen soll und mit der eckfeile oben und unten,wo das ausfallende anliegt.da,wo die schraube aufliegen soll mit 6mm hss ungefähr 2mm reinbohren,dann senken.(dann hat die schraube ne versenkte auflage).
repeat.
mount
ride
smile


oder kaufen
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...-IIU-DDJam8ygPo4IDwDA&ved=0CDIQ9QEwAQ&dur=183

sorry für den google link,ist trialmarkt.jan fragen welche maße.

ps:kaufen ist für mädchen


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

Habs gekauft, offene fragen können wir beim armdrücken klären  


family-biker schrieb:


> oder kaufen
> ps:kaufen ist für mädchen


----------



## family-biker (22. Februar 2014)

ja toll,der rechte arm ist matsch wegen der sehnen und der linke aufgrund meiner rechtshändigkeit verkümmert.

dann doch lieber den guten alten "vergleich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (22. Februar 2014)

da nimmst du ne 3er flach- und ne 3er rundfeile, ein stück 4kant alu (baumarkt) und tütelst dir dat zurecht.
man man die junge generation... alles wofürs keine apps gibt stellt sie vor unüberwindbare hindernisse...

spaß bei seite,  hast du ruck zu hingefeilt. man muss nicht immer alles kaufen


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab meinen metallbau lehrgang mit ner 1 abgeschlossen mein LKW ist super geworden 
 Wenn man die Lösung hat und das problem.nüchtern betrachtet ist der weg einfach. Wnen man aber gerade vom fahren kommt und ne verbogene schraube aus dem ausfallende tüdeln muss mit nem puls von 200 als grobmotoriker ist das wie ein brett vorm kopf


----------



## benzman (22. Februar 2014)

den lkw kenn ich.....


----------



## benzman (22. Februar 2014)

..er verostet im keller... is aber auch schon baujahr 1999...


----------



## family-biker (13. Juli 2014)

ich hab auch mal wieder was "gebastelt"


----------



## Hoffes (14. Juli 2014)

taugen die mehr


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Juli 2014)

Her damit ich teste sie im Regenwetter aufm Radfest!


----------



## family-biker (14. Juli 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> taugen die mehr


aber deffo!
ich hab dir schon ein set beiseite gelegt


----------



## Hoffes (14. Juli 2014)

hehe

1 Satzt reicht mir 
wenns taugt brauch ich dann mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (16. August 2014)

So hab auch mal wieder wat gebastelt und möchte Euch das nicht vorenthalten 

Da ich meist um die 3km zum Spot fahren muss dachte ich mir mit ner Schaltung bin ich ganz gut bedient. Aber irgendwie brauche ich eh nur 2 Gänge und mit ner "normalen" MTB Kette Trialen machte mir zunehmend Not...
*Pling*... da kam mir die Idee einen Kettenspanner zu basteln welcher mit zwei Ritzeln fahrbar ist.

Zum Bike:
Rahmen ist eigendlich egal, hauptsache er hat ein Schaltauge. Derzeit hab ich nen Hex Rahmen.
Nabe:
muss natürlich eine mit einem Freilauf sein, in meinem Fall eine Hope Pro 2 Trial mit 6 Fach Freilauf.
Ritzel:
Übersetzung vorne 22 Zähne und hinten 18er Ritzel und ein 13er Ritzel fürs schnellere Fahren.

Material:
Man nehme eine 5mm Aluplatte oder besser eine 6mm Platte und sägt und feilt... oder man hat besseres Werkzeug als ich und fräst sich dat. In meinem Fall diente viiiiellll Gedult ein paar Feilen, Bohrer und die gute alte Puksäge.
Bestellt habe ich mir für das Projekt:
Rohloff Feder (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18605_Kettenspannerfeder.html?xtcr=20&xtmcl=rohloff)
Rohloff Rahmenschraube (http://www.bike-components.de/produ...fuer-Kettenspanner.html?xtcr=22&xtmcl=rohloff)
Rohloff Distanzscheiben (http://www.bike-components.de/produ...n-fuer-Kettenblatt.html?xtcr=12&xtmcl=rohloff)

Funktionsprinzip:
Inspiriert von dem oberen Schaltröllchen von Shimano Schaltwerken, welches ca. 1mm Spiel hat um Gangsprünge auszugleichen, habe ich für die Schaltwerkrollen einfach eine längere Achse gebastelt (2cm) wo sich je nach Gang die Schaltröllichen selber justieren, sprich sich bewegen können.

Ergebnis in Bildern:












Gewinnt nicht unbedingt einen Schönheitswettbewerb, aber ist ja auch egal soll ja nur gut und sicher funktionieren.

Montiert und 1,5 Monate getestet und für super befunden 
Es ist echt erstaunlich was das 13er Ritzel ausmacht. Klar Rennen kann man nicht gewinnen aber man kommt super entspannt beim Spot an.

Übersetzung 22:18







Übersetzung 22:13







Gangwechsel funktionert indem man einen Schlüssel oder ähnliches gegen die Kette drückt und die Kurbeln nach hinten dreht, in den Leerlauf. (Entgegengesetzt zur MTB Schaltung). Dann Fällt oder hebt sich die Kette auf das gewünschte Ritzel... dauert 2sec. 
Das Gewicht liegt um die 110gr...

Ach die Ritzel stehen bei mir soweit aussen am Rahmen, weil ich eine Saint Kurbel mit 83er Achse verbaut habe. So ist die Kettenlinie im Trialgang optimal, im Tourengang läuft sie leicht schräg aber nicht bedenklich... ok im Tourengang mache ich auch keine Sprünge oder so... naja manchmal 

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen eine Lösung oder gar keine Option... für mich einfach nur geil 

Gruß Jan


----------



## erwinosius (16. August 2014)

gute Sache. Kenne das Problem wenn man sich für die Anfahrt zum Spot schon kaputt macht. Daher sehr elegant.


----------



## E_neuhauser (23. August 2014)

Hallo.
Könnte mir wer von euch den Innendurchmesser eines "bashrings" (dieser Art:http://www.trial-bikes.com/bonz-expert-bashring-p-536494.html)
Sagen...
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## hst_trialer (23. August 2014)

1,37" = 34,798mm
Mach also 34,8+0,2 und das Ding sollte locker drauf gehen.


----------



## E_neuhauser (23. August 2014)

Danke !!


----------



## Sasha (11. November 2014)

So freunde,ich hab dann auch mal wieder gebastelt. Mir sind mal wieder die lagerschalen vom Steuersatz ausgegurkt,und ich habe mir einfach mal Titan bestellt und welche aus Titan gedreht,habe sie dazu 0,02mm - 0,03mm übermaß gedreht,dazu mir ein einpresste gebaut und die Dinger sind jetzt so Bombe drin das die wohl nie wieder ausschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (11. November 2014)

Der moppelkopp hatte mal das selbe Problem. Mittlerweile habe ich den Rahmen übernommen und die Schweißnaht hält den Steuersatz noch immer an Ort und Stelle


----------



## Sasha (11. November 2014)

hehe,wär das evntl ne marktlücke? oder besteht für sowas kein Interesse?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Der moppelkopp hatte mal das selbe Problem. Mittlerweile habe ich den Rahmen übernommen und die Schweißnaht hält den Steuersatz noch immer an Ort und Stelle



Du Schmied!!!


----------



## Insomnia- (11. November 2014)

Nix da ich.
Moppel!


----------



## Hoffes (11. November 2014)

wie wär's mit einkleben

mach ich immer wenn meine Steuerlagerschale lose ist


----------



## erwinosius (12. November 2014)

wobei die Titanlösung schon am professionellsten ist. 
Echt gute Arbeit.


----------



## Hoffes (7. Februar 2015)

Hi 

Würde mir gerne für meine hs33 05er Model dichtungen kaufen.

Nur  ich kann im Internet nicht die passenden Maße finden nach denen ich gehen kann.

Kann mir einer von euch helfen.


----------



## jjtr (7. Februar 2015)

Bei den Trial-Händlern gibt es ja diese:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/hydro_r...guraecho_14mm_piston_oring_seal/c5p11535.html
http://trial-world.com/en/rim-brake-spares/629-racing-line-piston-o-ring-seal.html

Falls es der HST nicht weiß, auf die eigene Messung und Alterungsänderungsschätzung vertrauen oder eben einmal teuer und ab dann billig kaufen:
http://www.hug-technik.com/shop/index.php?cat=c514_10-----14-mm-Innen-DM-10-----14-mm-Innen-DM.html


----------



## Hoffes (7. Februar 2015)

Und welche brauch ich da jetzt 14x1,5 oder so oder


----------



## coaster (5. Mai 2015)

Selbstgemachte Knöchelschützer, da die gekauften mit den dünnen Gummibändern immer hoch gerutscht sind und die Haut dann doch weg war. Der Vorbauschutz ist etwas grösser als der Jitsie. Materialwert zusammen mit Porto weit unter 10 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (5. Mai 2015)

ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie die kommerziellen vorbauschützer aufgebaut sind...aber wovor soll das neopren schützen?


----------



## MagicTrial (18. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend allerseits,
ich bin neu im Metier und wirklich ein absoluter Laie, also verzeiht mir wenn ich anfangs totalen Nonsense frage bzw. von mir gebe .
Ich habe mich gerade gefragt - auch wenn ich mir das ganz so einfach eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann -, ob aus einem 24'' Trial Bike durch einfaches Austauschen des Rahmens ein Street-Trial Bike wird mit halbwegs passender Geometrie :/? Oder müsste da mehr geändert werden?
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Liebe Grüße


----------



## erwinosius (19. Mai 2015)

Hmm.
Die Frage ist warum sollte man das machen wollen? Im Grunde kann man den Rahmen schon tauschen. Ob Street oder Wettkampfgeometrie ist nicht in erster Linie von der Laufradgröße sondern von der Rahmenform abhängig.
Also rein theoretisch: Wenn man ein 24" Wettkampfrad hat kann man durch Verwendung eines 24" Street Rahmens schon ein Streettrial Rad daraus machen.
Allerdings sind die Radtypen im Regelfall auch in anderen Punkten oft unterschiedlich aufgebaut (Bremsen, Reifen...) es ist fraglich ob es nicht sinniger ist das Wettkampfrad im Ganzen zu verkaufen und ein komplettes Streettrial anzuschaffen.

Wobei wenn du wirklicher Anfänger bist würde ich mir darum wenig Gedanken machen und erst mal zum Fahren anfangen.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## MagicTrial (19. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort Erwin. Mein Punkt ist, dass ich noch keins der beiden Räder besitze und ungerne beide kaufen würde. Interesse besteht hauptsächlich in Sachen Street-Trial, allerdings habe ich jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dass ein "normales" Trial für den Anfang zum einen einfacher ist was die Technik angeht und zum anderen wesentlich günstiger (bzw. gebraucht zumindest einfacher zu finden, der Preis ist eher nebensächlich).
Dazu kommt, dass sich kein interessantes Trial Bike in meiner Nähe befindet, welches ich kostengünstig erstehen und anschließend wieder verkaufen könnte wenn ich merke, dass das Ganze etwas für mich ist und ich auf ein Street-Trial umsteigen möchte.
Deswegen kurz die (vielleicht ein bisschen verrückte) Idee mit einem Trial zu starten und später den Rahmen und ggfalls die Reifen zu tauschen. Inwiefern unterscheiden sich die Bremsen?

Liebe Grüße

Jan


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Mai 2015)

MagicTrial schrieb:


> Mein Punkt ist, dass ich noch keins der beiden Räder besitze ...
> Dazu kommt, dass sich kein interessantes Trial Bike in meiner Nähe befindet, welches ich kostengünstig erstehen und anschließend wieder verkaufen könnte wenn ich merke, dass das Ganze etwas für mich ist und ich auf ein Street-Trial umsteigen möchte.



Da Comp Trial und Street Trial ja nun garnicht so verschieden sind, würde ich dir vorschlagen beim Trialrad in der Nähe zuzuschlagen. Du wärst nicht der erste der sich ein Street Trial kauft und dann schnell wieder verkauft um sich ein "richtiges" Trial zu kaufen (ich selbst habe das auch durch).

Das was Danny oder Ali machen sieht zwar cool aus, ist aber mit jahrelanger Arbeit verbunden und für den Anfang ist es einfach einfacher, mit einem "richtigen" Trial die Grundtechniken zu üben. Ich weiß nur nicht ob man damit herausfindet, ob einem Street Trial liegt.


----------



## trailterror (18. Juni 2015)

Hi, ich haus mal hier rein.

Hab seit nem knappen jahr ein inspired 24' streetrial bike um ein paar banale techniken zu verfeinern welche einem im wald aufm zrail zugute kommen.

Hab nun meinen ersten platten im hinterrad. So jetzt meine sehr banalen fragen:

1. wie bekommt man das hinterrad am einfachsten raus?Der spanner stört  ist man so von normalen mtb's net gewohnt

2. sind schläuche verbaut? Wechselt man den schlauch wie bei nem normalen mtb/mit reifenhebern etc?

3. tuts ein gängiger 24' schlauch?

Danke


----------



## WTR (19. Juni 2015)

*Ernst gemeinte Fragen ?*

1.) Kettenspanner lösen und nach vorne drehen / klappen. Steckachse losschrauben und rausziehen. Felge ausbauen.
2.) Ja und Ja
3.) Z.B sowas http://www.trialmarkt.de/Schlaeuche/Schlauch-Schwalbe-24-AV::500.html

*Nicht ernstgemeinte Fragen ? ( Spass gelle ) *

1.) Geht nicht bleibt immer drin !
2.) Natürlich nicht. Reifen ist mit der Felge verschraubt, um ein Durchrutschen bei BWH zu verhindern.
3.) Da keine verbaut sind ist auch kein Schlauch nötig.
*
Warum ich beide Varianten aufzähle ?* 

Einfach deswegen, weil die von dir beschriebenen Anliegen nicht trialspezifsich oder speziell sind.
Schlauchwechsel ist wie bei allen Fahrräder. Kettenspanner ist nichts anderes als das Schaltwerk ... von der Befestigungsmechanik.
Was für Schlauch kommt wohl rein ? Na der gleiche.


----------



## DirtMTB (19. Juni 2015)

@WTR 
sehr charmant gelöst


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2015)

Dank dir wegen der antwort. Ja, wa ernst gemeint 

Die kette ist bei meinem inspred schon deutlich mehr gespannt als bei meinen restlichen mtb's, so dass ich die kette praktisch nicht vom KB runterbekommen hab, weil der spanner irgendwie immer nachspannt....

Habs schlussendlich mit nem kabelbinder gelöst....

Spanner nach vorn gedrückt und ihn in dieser position mit nem kabelbinder an der strebe "eingefreezt" 

-> kette vom KB (nun hat der spanner nicht "nachgespannt"), kette vom ritzel-> HR raus usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bastler Freunde.
Aktuell baue ich meinen alten czar street 24“ Rahmen auf disc Aufnahme hinten um.
Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist eine HR-Nabe mit disc Aufnahme.
Die Wahl der Legierung steht gerade an, reicht ein AW2007 oder EN6082?
Weiß wer wo ich eine technische Zeichnung finde, bezüglich scheibenbremsen Aufnahme usw?!
Ich muss ja am Ende einen bestimmten Abstand zum Rahmen haben, damit die Scheibe auch genau zur  Bremszange passt.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Hoffes (12. Juli 2017)

6082 reicht

Der Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich auch aus dem Material sein

Willst du Pm oder Is2000 haben


----------



## Sasha (12. Juli 2017)

Is2000, der Rahmen ist laut Hersteller Angaben 6061, zumindestens das neue model.
Ist garnicht so einfach in Deutschland an 6061 ran zu kommen

Okay, dann nehme ich 6082


----------



## Sasha (1. August 2017)

Wie schaut es aus leute, kann mir einer helfen und technische daten zur Is2000 scheibenaufnahme an der Nabe zukommen lassen?
Der lochkreis, und die bohrungen sind ja kein thema, es geht um den abstand von Scheibenanlagefläche zu Achsenanlagefläche.

Will die tage die Nabe drehen\fräsen.


----------



## ONE78 (1. August 2017)

Mmmh, die Maße der Nabe sind gar nicht so einfach zu finden, ich glaube ich hab auf meinem alten Rechner noch tech docs von magura o.ä.
Ich würde aber einfach mal an eine Nabe ne schiebelehre halten!


----------



## Sasha (2. August 2017)

So habe ich es mittlerweile gemacht und konnte ein Maß von 15mm ermitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (12. August 2017)

So, mein Projekt, disc aufnahme an einen alten Czar 24" street an zu bringen, befindet sich in der endphase.
Nach langen suchen, habe ich ein 6061 alu stück gefunden für die aufnahme.
Die Nabe ist aus 6082 gedreht, und gleich wird es angeschweisst.
Das Problem ist, das ich bei der alten Hope M4 keine langlöcher zum einstellen habe, daher hoffe ich, das ich es richtig angeschweisst bekomme, ansonsten muss ich nachträglich etwas nacharbeiten.

Drückt mir die daumen das es funktioniert und ich heute die ersten test fahren kann


----------



## Hoffes (13. August 2017)

Die Nabe ist spitze


----------



## Hoffes (11. November 2017)

So ich habe jetzt mein neues Hr fertig 
 

Bin gespannt ob die neue Nabe die Verbesserung bringt wie gehofft


----------



## erwinosius (17. November 2017)

Komme grad nicht mit. Schaut echt interessant aus aber ich verstehe den Sinn von diesem riesen Flansch nicht. Und wo wird das Ritzel angeschraubt?
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. November 2017)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Komme grad nicht mit. Schaut echt interessant aus aber ich verstehe den Sinn von diesem riesen Flansch nicht. Und wo wird das Ritzel angeschraubt?
> Hab ich was verpasst?


Speichen sind kürzer und flexen bei 26'' Disk nicht so.


----------



## Hoffes (18. November 2017)

Durch den großen Disk Flansch habe ich viel weniger Zug auf den Speichen und dadurch weniger flex 

Das ritzel wird geschraubt


----------



## erwinosius (20. November 2017)

Hab die Relation verloren. Dachte der Lochkreis ist viel größer.
Bringt das soviel? Sind ja trotzdem Schätzungsweise "nur" 10% kürzer, oder? Ok, der Winkel wird ja auch deutlich besser.
Zeig mal ein Bild von der ganzen Nabe. Bin gespannt ob es soviel bringt wie gedacht.
Aber saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Hoffes (20. November 2017)

Der Zug auf der Speiche wird halt viel kleiner

Ca die Hälfte an Energie geht in die Speiche im Vergleich einer normalen Speiche 

Die Länge ist grad um 3-4mm kürzer 


Ist schon meine 2te Nabe die erste hat ein 3/4 Jahr gehalten


----------



## Raymond12 (21. November 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Die Länge ist grad um 3-4*mm* kürzer
> Anhang anzeigen 667093


jetzt habe ich den Faden verloren.


----------



## Hoffes (21. November 2017)

Oh sorry mein Fehler 

Die Länge der Speiche ist auf Disk Seite ca 3,4mm kürzer wie auf antriebseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Oh sorry mein Fehler
> 
> Die Länge der Speiche ist auf Disk Seite ca 3,4mm kürzer wie auf antriebseite


Und im Allgemeinen durch den hohen Flansch eher auf 24'' Niveau oder?


----------



## Hoffes (21. November 2017)

Würd sagen zwischen 20 und 24zoll


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Würd sagen zwischen 20 und 24zoll


Wie lang sind sie denn?


----------



## ONE78 (21. November 2017)

bei mehrfach gekreuzten speichen hat der flanschdurchmesser nicht so einen riesen einfluss. die speichen gehen ja fast tangential weg. bei radialer speichung siehts anders aus.

die idee mit den riesen flansch ist ja nicht neu:





seit jahren am singlespeeder im einsatz...

trotzdem geil, kannst du mal die zeichnung und/oder ein paar detail zur lagerung zeigen.


----------



## MrOfEarth (28. November 2017)

Hi,

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar besitze ich ein Ozonys Styl v2 Street Trialbike und brauche einen Satz neue Laufräder.
Muss ich beim Kauf von neuen Laufräder auf was spezieles achten oder passen alle 24' Laufräder zu allen 24' Bikes ?
Ich wollte mir nämlich die Ozonys Smith Laufräder kaufen, bin aber bei der Sache ziehmlich skeptisch.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Anlaufstelle wo ich mir noch welche besorgen könnte ?


----------



## Hoffes (28. November 2017)

Die nabenbreite muss passen


----------



## benzman (13. Dezember 2017)

wer hat dir den das erzählt? wieso sollte der "Zug" kleiner werden? das einzige was kleiner wird, ist die Querkraft auf die Speiche weil sie kürzer ist und die Relativbewegung (was du Flex nennst) dadurch geringer wird.


----------



## Hoffes (14. Dezember 2017)

Weil ich einen ganz anderen lochabstand der Speiche habe 

Ich habe ein lochabstand von ca 100mm normale Naben haben viel kleinere Abstände, Extrembeispiel Leichte Straight Pull naben haben ich schätze 35mm lochabstand.

Dadurch habe ich ein ganz anderen Hebel auf die Speichen.


----------



## benzman (29. Dezember 2017)

Du hast keine Hebel.Eine Speiche kann immer nur auf Zug belastet werden. Ein Hebel setzt immer ein Moment voraus, welches die Speiche wie gesagt nur zu einem vernachlässigbaren Teil aufnehmen kann. Dein Laufrad wird geringfügig verdrehsteifer weil, wie in meinem vorherigem Post beschrieben, die Speichen sich weniger "durchbiegen" weil sie im Verbund "steifer" sind. Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (30. Dezember 2017)

benzman schrieb:


> Du hast keine Hebel.Eine Speiche kann immer nur auf Zug belastet werden. Ein Hebel setzt immer ein Moment voraus, welches die Speiche wie gesagt nur zu einem vernachlässigbaren Teil aufnehmen kann. Dein Laufrad wird geringfügig verdrehsteifer weil, wie in meinem vorherigem Post beschrieben, die Speichen sich weniger "durchbiegen" weil sie im Verbund "steifer" sind. Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, musst du entscheiden.



du haust da einiges durcheinander! eine speiche wird nur auf zug belastet, das ist richtig. aber daher wirkt keine querkraft und eine durchbiegung gibts auch nicht. höchstens bei ungünstigem aufbau an den nippeln bzw minimal an den speichenkreuzungen.


----------



## benzman (6. Januar 2018)

schon klar das sich da nix durchbiegt, musst auf meine "... " achten. Hab nur versucht es dem jungen hoffmann verständlich zu machen. Da muss man ab und zu gewisse "Vereinfachungen" benutzen


----------



## Sasha (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo Freunde, ich hab mal eine frage an die Fachmänner hier.
Zu meiner Situation, ich bin jetzt 35 und fahre nicht mehr sooo regelmässig. aktuell bin ich immer noch auf meinem alten Czar 24" rahmen unterwegs, street Trial. Nun würde ich gern auf 20" wechseln, aber doch schon street Trail lastig bleiben. Der Alias 20.1 gefällt mir da ganz gut.
Die Überlegung ist, wie aufwendig ist es einen solchen rahmen selber zu bauen?
Material Chromo ist vorhanden, schweisser mit Erfahrung sind auch vorhanden, cnc fräse\Drehbank ist vorhanden, rohrbiege anlagen sind vorhanden, Konstruktion (solid edge) ist auch vorhanden.
Ich würde gerne, wenn möglich mir einen rahmen wie den Alias 20.1 anfertigen.
Was schätzt ihr, ist ein Anfertigung ein realistisches projekt, wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat?
Kann ich irgendwo die technischen Daten von dem Alias 20.1 abgreifen, sprich rohr länge, winkel usw...
Werden die einzelnen Segmente, Tretlager und Steuersatz nach dem schweissen noch fertig bearbeitet, oder macht man das vorher?
danke für jede hilfe

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. Januar 2018)

Radstand: 937mm, Kettenstreben: 336mm, Tretlagerhöhe:+65mm, Steuerrohr: 73°, Hinterbaubreite: 116mm, Gewicht: 2,17 Kg

->Material Chromo ist vorhanden, schweisser mit Erfahrung sind auch vorhanden, cnc fräse\Drehbank ist vorhanden, rohrbiege anlagen sind vorhanden, Konstruktion (solid edge) ist auch vorhanden

verstehe das Problem nicht ganz  hast doch alles.

Je nach Verfahren könnte eine Nacharbeit der Lagersitze nötig sein. 

Eine schnelle simple Rahmenlehre sollte nicht das Problem sein. Allerdings solltest du dir Gedanken über das prüfen und richten des Rahmens machen -> ebene Schweisstisch mit Höhenreißer...


----------



## Sasha (8. Januar 2018)

alles klar, welche wandstärke sollten die rohre haben? eine thermische Nachbehandlung ist beim chromo nicht nötig, oder?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. Januar 2018)

Puh, dass überlasse ich dir  bei jedem Rahmen kommt es ja auf die Vorlieben an (Haltbarkeit, Gewicht, Steifigkeit) 

Etwas könntest du ja die Spannungen abbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (8. Januar 2018)

spannungsarm glühen? müsste ich schauen ob es in den ofen passt bei uns.
wie genau konstruiert man so einen rahmen? ich mein, die angaben zB BB+65, wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste ich ja
den rahmen so konstruieren wie er später mit gabel aufgebaut wird, für den Radstand, höhe usw...
ist die gabel eine gerade Verlängerung des steuerrohrs, wo bekomme ich da n mass?

wie gesagt, ist absolutes Neuland für mich


----------



## Deleted 23985 (8. Januar 2018)

dachte eher an erwärmen mit der offenen Flamme. 

du musst die 65 Überhöhung auf deine Ausfallenden umrechnen. Vorlauf/Nachlauf der Gabel ist zunächst nicht wichtig.


----------



## Sasha (8. Januar 2018)

Ach so, ja man muss die rohre auf ca 200°C vorwärmen sagte mir der schweisser gerade. wir verarbeiten hier hauptsächlig 42CrMo4
für rahrrad rahmen wird in der regel 25CrMo4 genommen, denke das es da ähnlich ist.
nun muss man mal rausfinden wo man gut und günstig rohre her bekommt, und mal etwas zeichnen 
auf jeden fall, Disc aufnahme und integrierte/verstellbare Dropouts müssen dran, und ich persönlich würde eigentlich gern auch 
eine variante mit sattel machen, ist einfach gemütlicher wenn man mal n berg runter rolt usw... nur ne frage in wie fern das mit der Geometrie machbar ist, da durch wird sich ja definitv das oberrohr in der hohe verändern.


----------



## erwinosius (18. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe neulich auch einen Rahmen selber gebaut. Zwar kein Trial aber fürn Stadtrad. Grundsätzlich hast du ja alles. Wenn man alles ordentlich im CAD vorbereiten kann, braucht man nicht mehr viel weiter nacharbeiten. Außer wie schon gesagt Nacharbeiten von Lagersitzen, evtl Sattel.
Die Geometrie mit BB+65 ist wirklich abhängig von der Gabel. Du musst halt ne üblich verbaute Gabel annehmen. Gabellänge und Nachlauf sind da schon wichtig.
Wenn du das Forum mal durchsuchst findest du nen Rahmenbauthread von Rainer525. Der war echt interessant und mit rudimentärsten Mitteln. Ist das Rad aber trotzdem recht lange gefahren. 
Mein Rahmen ist auch ein "Wald und Wiesen" Rahmen. Paar alte Rohre aus nem alten Stahlrahmen gepaart mit ein paar Edelstahl Heizungsrohren (1mm). Sollte eigentlich nur ein Geometrie Prototyp werden, hält aber.
Als Rahmenlehre hab ich ne Holzplatte genommen. Wer einen Schweißtisch zur Verfügung hat->Perfekt.

Nachbehandlung muss man im Materialdatenblatt nachsehen. Muss man sich einfach bisschen einlesen. Glaube aber das das bei den normalen Cromo Rahmen nicht nötig ist.
Es gibt einen Thread im Forum bei dem mal alle Anbieter für Rahmenrohbauteile aufgeführt wurden. Den sollte man auch finden. Außerdem empfiehlt sich allgemeine die Selbstbauecke des Forums. Ist zwar nicht Trial spezifisch aber da ist enormes Wissen vorhanden.

Soweit von mir.
Wenn du noch Infos braucht such ich mal meine CAD Zeichnungen raus.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Sasha (5. Februar 2018)

Danke für die info.
Nun, ich muss zusehen das ich langsam mit dem konstruieren anfange.
die frage ist, welche Durchmesser und Wandstärke die rohre haben sollen.
Ich denke, das muss ich einfach mehr oder weniger nach gefühl machen.


----------



## erwinosius (6. Februar 2018)

Als Refernz hab ich ca 1mm Stahl (ohne besondere Festigkeit) Rohr genommen. Ist auch bei den Berechnungen einigermaßen hingekommen. Natürlich nicht hochbelastbar aber als Richtwert brauchbar.Wenn die Konstruktion fertig ist mal ein paar Belastungsanalysen machen. Dann sieht man auch die vorrangigen Schwachstellen.
Gruß
erwin


----------



## Raymond12 (7. Februar 2018)

Mit welchen Programmen macht man denn Belastungsanalysen? Sind FEM-Programme mittlerweile im CAD integriert? Nur so aus laienhafter Interesse.
ich finde beim Trial aber total gut, dass hier jeder extrem viel selber am Bike bastelt. Hier ist es fast schon selbstverständlich, dass das Rad selbst eingespeicht wird. In vielen anderen Threadbereichen liest man immer: "Mach das auf keinen Fall, das muss ein Fachmann machen, sonst fliegt Dir alles um die Ohren! .... und die Gewwährleistung erst."


----------



## erwinosius (9. Februar 2018)

Ich verwende Inventor und hier kann man eine Belastungsanalyse schon im Programm machen. Ist sicher nicht wie eine richtige FEM Analyse aber da muss man sicher noch viel mehr Ahnung davon haben.
Für grobe Betrachtungen reicht das meiner Meinung nach aber schon.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (31. März 2018)

Servus, ich habe mir vor kurzen wieder ein Trial Bike gekauft und zwar ein Czar ION mit Magura Bremse und und und..
Jedoch ist mir immer und immer wieder die Kette vom Ritzel hinten bzw vom Kettenspanner gesprungen. Ich hab dann von Czar einen neuen Kettenspanner mit einer etwas anderen Form bekommen und jetzt funktioniert es einigermaßen. 
Bin mit der Lösung aber immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Die Kette hab ich jetzt extrem gespannt so dass sie wirklich nicht mehr runterspringt. Jedoch befürchte ich dass die Feder im Kettenspanner das nicht allzu lange mitmachen wird.. 

Gibts da irgendwelche Lösungen? Bzw macht das echt so viel aus wenn das Freilaufritzel vorne auf der Kurbel anliegt und das deswegen unsauber läuft. Hatte solche Probleme bei meinem alten Trial Bike und auch am BMX noch nie :0 

Hat jemand Lösungsvorschläge um das Problem dauerhaft zu beheben ?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen und eine Frage und Bitte an die Experten:

Die Dämpferwippe meines Axman ist defekt. Eine Gewindehülse der Hinterbau Aufhängung hat sich aus der Verklebung gelöst und dreht im Material, statt im Lager.
Jetzt brauche ich einen gottbegnadeten Fräser, der mir eine Wippe fräst, sonst kann ich das Bike in die Tonne treten. Das wäre dann schon das Zweite.      Und das sehe ich nicht ein.

Ersatzteile gibt es nicht mehr. 

Wenn einer eine Idee hat oder einen kennt, der einen kennt, der das machen könnte, dann immer her damit.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Der Hinterbau ist hier gabelförmig rechts und links an den unteren Lagern der Wippe angeschlagen und mit Schrauben in den Gewindehülsen verschraubt. Löst sich jetzt eine Hülse aus dem Verbundmaterial der Wippe, kannst du die Schrauben nicht mehr lösen, weil sich die Gewindehülse mitdreht. Du kannst also die Wippe nicht mehr zerstörungsfrei ausbauen.
Das habe ich hier machen müssen. Die Zerstörung der Augen geht also auf mein Konto. Nicht auf die Konstruktion.




Anhang anzeigen 713329 


Anhang anzeigen 713330


Anhang anzeigen 713332 Anhang anzeigen 713333

Anhang anzeigen 713334 

Anhang anzeigen 713335













Zur Veranschaulichung

Anhang anzeigen 713459


Anhang anzeigen 713460


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (1. April 2018)

Hätte man rausbohren können dann hätte man nur eine neue Gewinde Hülse drehen müssen zum einkleben. 

Mit einem Drehteil hätte ich dienen können


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. April 2018)

Um mit dem Schuh des Manitou zu sprechen: Ja, wie denn? Ausbohren? Wenn sich die Gewindehülse mitdreht? Du die Schraube nicht entfernen kannst? Weil sich die Gewindehülse mitdreht? Du kannst noch nicht mal von der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Hülse durch den Lagersitz, samt Lager, herausdrücken, da die Hülse einen größeren Querschnitt hat, als die Öffnung des Lagersitzes. 

Trotzdem gerne weitere Ideen, da sich mir beim gleichen, nicht demselben, Rahmen wieder eine dieser Gewindehülsen gelöst hat. Das Bike ist aber noch in Betrieb. Ich hatte zwei Stück davon.


----------



## Hoffes (1. April 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00DBYO8U0...=1003933&hvtargid=pla-613850964232&th=1&psc=1

Mit sowas die Schraube festhalten und dann kannst es abbohren wäre eine Möglichkeit. 

Leider wohnst du nicht bei mir um die Ecke sonnst würde ich mal vorbei schauen,
und in der Pfalz fahre ich erst wieder bei schöneren Wetter


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. April 2018)

Das gegenüberliegende Lager auspressen, den Bohrer durch das Auge an das Ende der Schraube führen, die Schraube mit der Sprengringzange in Ermangelung des Schlüssels halten und dann Bohren bis die Schraube praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Den Schraubenrest herausschlagen und die Wippe ausbauen.
Wäre erstmal möglich. Leider gibt es auch keine Schrauben mehr. Vor dem Problem stand ich schon beim ersten mal.
Gut, nehmen wir an, die Schraube ist draußen. Dann die Hülse austreiben und eine neue, verbesserte Hülse einlaminieren. An beiden Seiten. Wer laminiert? Wer dreht neue Schrauben?


----------



## Hoffes (1. April 2018)

Könnte ich machen meine Freundin hat Was mit Carbonbearbeitung gelernt sie könnte das schon richtig einkleben


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. April 2018)

Perfekt. Danke. 
Ich versuche das Teil zerstörungsfrei auszubauen und melde mich dann per PN bei dir. 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Normansbike (2. April 2018)

Nur was kleines...

Hatte mir jetzt mal zum testen das Teasy one geholt, doch der Halter ging gar nicht..!
Da ich aber noch einen alten übrig hatte und der Wechsel von Bike zu Bike schnell gehen soll, hatte ich was aus zwei mach eins gebastelt.
Oben der Orginalhalter von Teasy der nur mit Kabelbinder befestigt werden kann.
Unter der alte Handyhalter von Topeak der die Aheadkappe ersetzt.


 
Erhält zerlegen und schauen was kommt...


 
Dann in die Mitte des Teasyhalter ein Loch gebohrt und den Bolzen mit Gewinde vom Topeak freigelegt.
Der Bolzen sah in etwa so aus...


 
Dann den Bolzen von innen mit Sek.kleber eingesetzt...


 
Nun alles schön wieder zusammensetzen und verschrauben...



 


 
Hält super und lässt sich schnell wechseln, was will man mehr!?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. April 2018)

Gut gelöst. 

Hast du den Küchentisch deiner Frau auch wieder sauber gemacht?


----------



## Normansbike (2. April 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Gut gelöst.
> 
> Hast du den Küchentisch deiner Frau auch wieder sauber gemacht?


Werkbank Sache ich noch, Werkbank...
Küchentisch und ich hätte nicht schreiben können, da hätte Sie mit wohl beide Hände gebrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. April 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> da hätte Sie mit wohl beide Hände gebrochen...


... die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels...


----------

